# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le burkini sur les plages, votre avis

## Marco46

Un bon sujet bien velu pour finir ce mois d't (pour les gens qui bossent dans des locaux vides  ::mrgreen:: )

Pour ma part je balance entre :
- une interprtation trs dure de la lacit et donc l'interdiction pure et simple de tout vtement ou signe religieux ostentatoire et ce pour toute religion (donc plus de curs sur la voie publique par exemple)
- un grand laisser allez o chacun fait ce qu'il veut

Il y a ici un problme de cohrence  conserver qui rend cette question trs dangereuse. On est sur le mme type de question que celle du voile  l'cole, mais on est pas prcisment sur la mme question car le lieu est compltement diffrent (lieu public).

----------


## Brenlem

Il me semble parfaitement vident que le burkini est  l'origine de tous les maux de notre socit et qu'il est important de le bannir de nos belles plages. Il est agrable de voir  quel point nos politiques de tous bords sont consciencieux vis  vis de la scurit de leurs concitoyens!
Bientt ce sera la barbe qui ne sera plus tolrable.

Je me rappelle plus ou moins d'un sketch des guignols il y a quelques annes au sujet des kalachnikovs : 
- Ces armes tant transportes dans des sacs eux mme mis dans les coffres des voitures, on en arrivait  la conclusion suivante : Plus de coffre, plus de kalach'.

Donc la plus de Burkini, plus d'islamisme  ::roll:: 

Quelque part a fait peur, ce ne sont que des fringues et stigmatiser encore un peu plus une population dj pas trs bien vue ne s'imposait pas pour ce coup l. Si l'on souhaite encourager la mixit sociale ce n'est pas vraiment la bonne marche  suivre.

My 2 cents.

----------


## halaster08

Et qu'en est-il des costumes? Vtement port par tout ceux dont la religion est l'argent, faut il les supprimer aussi?

----------


## BenoitM

> Interdiction dans les lieux public des vtements religieux (toute religion)


Euh on peut montrer la trace ou le burkini est un vtements religieux?

----------


## ManusDei

Sur le principe j'aime pas ces marques de religion, mais avec cette histoire de burkini on nage en plein dlire.

De plus a ne va servir qu' radicaliser un peu plus ceux qui le sont dj, et jeter un peu plus de suspicion sur nos compatriotes musulmans, arabes, kabyles ou maghrbins de manire gnrale.

On est carrment en train de dclarer la guerre  une partie de notre population, dont certains sont franais depuis plus de 150 ans (et je peux pas en dire autant d'une bonne partie de mes anctres).

----------


## yildiz-online

En tant que musulman je trouve cette situation particulirement inquitante, le raccourci fait entre la conception islamique de la pudeur et le terrorisme est un peu trop direct pour tre innocent, et ne peut conduire qu' un retrait des musulmans qui se sentent de plus en plus stigmatiss et refuseront toute intgration.

En tant qu'occidental, je trouve cela non moins proccupant, parce que ce sont les liberts des citoyens qui sont ouvertement bafoues, si les minorits perdent de plus en plus leur droits, nous allons en plein vers socit de pense unique, et on sait o cela mne...

Prner pour cela la lacit, qui est une sparation des pouvoirs de l'Etat et religieux(de l'Eglise historiquement) et une adoption des confessions et philosophies sur un plan galitaire, c'est une vaste blague.

----------


## Marco46

> En tant que musulman je trouve cette situation particulirement inquitante, le raccourci fait entre *une des la conception(s) islamique(s)* de la pudeur et le terrorisme est un peu trop direct pour tre innocent, et ne peut conduire qu' un retrait des musulmans qui se sentent de plus en plus stigmatiss et refuseront toute intgration.


C'est l tout le problme.

Le port du voile intgral ou du burkini tmoigne d'une pratique rigoriste de l'islam. Cette pratique tant trs loin de faire majorit dans l'islam pratiqu en France. Certaines pratiques religieuses peuvent tre illgales, et certaines pourraient le devenir pour diverses raisons. En l'occurrence et pour le moment il n'y a rien d'illgal au port du Burkini mais a rejoint le dbat de savoir si une certaine pratique de l'islam doit tre rendue illgale ou non.

Pour ce qui est du raccourci avec le terrorisme je n'irai pas jusque l, il y a nanmoins un lien trs fort entre la pratique d'un islam  la lecture littrale et rigoriste et le terrorisme, c'est absolument indiscutable, tous les terroristes des dernires annes ont t endoctrins par des salafistes oeuvrant librement sur le territoire franais et c'est un vrai problme.

----------


## Neckara

Personnellement, ce n'est pas tant le vtement qui me drange que les raisons pour lesquels il est port.

Ce qu'il faut avant tout, c'est de l'aide et une coute, car il est faux de croire qu'on porte ce genre de vtement par choix. Il n'est peut-tre pas impos par un vieux barbu, mais soit par une peur/malaise social, soit par un endoctrinement d'une idologie dgueulasse rabaissant la femme*, soit par un excs de zle dans un objectif de se faire reconnatre au sein de sa nouvelle religion allant mme vers les plus extrmes.
Bref, il faut aussi mieux comprendre ces personnes et les aider, pas uniquement les punir.

J'ai aussi, personnellement, quelques problmes avec ce vtement, qui cache entirement la personne la coupant de certaines interactions sociales, la dpersonifiant, et pouvant mme mettre certains mal  l'aise. Une personne entirement cache a un ascendant face  une personne dcouverte, on ne voit pas l'expression de son visage, on ne voit pas o elle regarde... au final elle a accs  beaucoup plus d'informations qu'elle n'en donne.
Je ne suis pas l pour me lancer dans une tude exhaustive des inconvnients symboliques, sociologique, psychologique et politique de ce genre de vtement, mais il y a matire  parler, et des arguments contre le port d'une telle tenue.

De plus, je ne trouve pas normal d'accepter tout et n'importe quoi sous prtexte de la religion, d'autant plus que ce vtement n'est  l'origine pas religieux. Indpendamment de sa religion associe, ce vtement pose plusieurs questions, et c'est tout ce qui compte.

Il est aussi bien d'accepter les religions et coutumes des autres... mais il faut aussi accepter les ntres, comme se dcouvrir lorsqu'on entre dans un btiment en retirant son couvre-chef, bien souvent des casquettes. Le respect va dans les deux sens, si une religion nous demande de nous dchausser dans ses btiments de culte, pas de problmes, mais il est de bon ton de respecter les autres religions/coutumes/conventions en retour.
Je respecte des croyances/conventions/coutumes et tu respectes les miennes. Tu respectes mes croyances/conventions/coutumes, et je respecte les tiennes. On a nos propres conventions sociales qui n'ont pas de raison d'tre moins respectes que celles nouvellement introduites.


* Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, je ne parle pas d'une religion en gnral, mais d'une idologie. Idologie qui peut se rclamer d'une religion et tre non-approuve par les croyants de cette mme religion.

----------


## yildiz-online

> C'est l tout le problme.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du raccourci avec le terrorisme je n'irai pas jusque l, il y a nanmoins un lien trs fort entre la pratique d'un islam  la lecture littrale et rigoriste et le terrorisme, c'est absolument indiscutable, tous les terroristes des dernires annes ont t endoctrins par des salafistes oeuvrant librement sur le territoire franais et c'est un vrai problme.


C'est une corrlation, pas une causalit contrairement  ce qu'on se plait  nous faire croire, le fait est que la pratique de l'Islam d'une manire rigoriste comme tu dis, n'est pas une cause de violence, de conqute, de rejet d'autres philosophie.

Si il y avait causalit, a ferait longtemps que lIndonsie, avec ses 230 000 000 de musulmans, souvent pratiquant, se serait empare de l'Asie...

Il y a d'autres facteurs  prendre en compte:

-l'ignorance: la manque de connaissance thologique rend ais la manipulation, on peut faire croire  quelqu'un ce qu'on veut si il n'a pas la connaissance ncessaire pour avoir des contre arguments.
-Le manque d'identit, beaucoup se sentent tiraills entre 2 cultures, ne sachant pas se positionner entre la culture occidentale et la culture de leurs parents et choisissent un extrme dans l'un des 2.
-La recherche de profit, quand on a un revenu trs modeste, peu de perspective d'avenir, c'est tentant d'couter les promesses de monde meilleur, de gloire.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Personnellement, ce n'est pas tant le vtement qui me drange que les raisons pour lesquels il est port.
> 
> Ce qu'il faut avant tout, c'est de l'aide et une coute, car il est faux de croire qu'on porte ce genre de vtement par choix. Il n'est peut-tre pas impos par un vieux barbu, mais soit par une peur/malaise social, soit par un endoctrinement d'une idologie dgueulasse rabaissant la femme*, soit par un excs de zle dans un objectif de se faire reconnatre au sein de sa nouvelle religion allant mme vers les plus extrmes.
> Bref, il faut aussi mieux comprendre ces personnes et les aider, pas uniquement les punir.


Ah bon? ma femme porte le voile, je ne lui ai jamais demand de le faire et elle sait qu'elle n'a rien  prouver,  devant Dieu "nul ne portera la charge d'autrui sur ses paules" bref chacun est libre de faire comme bon lui semble et c'est la toute la valeur d'une action.

Ensuite c'est faire de l'europocentrisme primaire que de considrer qu'un point de vue culturel diffrent de la pudeur est une mauvaise chose, parce que le fait que la femme se couvre le corps est pour nous une preuve de respect envers elle, ne pas la rabaisser au rang d'objet cherchant  tout prix  plaire aux mles, n'ayant pas besoin de s'exposer pour se savoir exister.

Alors si tu veux mieux les comprendre, je te suggre de discuter avec elles, de voir pourquoi elles portent le voile par choix plutt que de faire des dductions biaises par ta propre culture.

----------


## Neckara

> la conception islamique de la pudeur


Non, cela va plus loin que de la pudeur.
A partir du moment o on tente de justifier idologiquement la tenue, ce n'est plus uniquement de la pudeur.




> et ne peut conduire qu' un retrait des musulmans qui se sentent de plus en plus stigmatiss et refuseront toute intgration


Pas de gnralisations abusives, certains musulmans sont aussi contre ce genre de tenues.
Certains musulmans vivent trs bien, j'ai plutt l'impression que ce sont ceux qui refusent toute intgration qui se sentent le plus stigmatiss et que ne comprenne pas que l'tat est au-dessus de la religion dans notre pays laque.




> En tant qu'occidental, je trouve cela non moins proccupant, parce que ce sont les liberts des citoyens qui sont ouvertement bafoues


Les liberts des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres. Les objectifs des lois est d'arbitrer entre les liberts de chacun et de fournir un cadre permettant de vivre ensemble en socit.

Je n'ai par exemple pas la libert de tuer mon prochain, mais ce n'est pas un mal en soit  :;): .




> si les minorits perdent de plus en plus leur droits


Si la question est vue comme une question religieuse, je suis d'accord.
En revanche, si elle est vue que par rapport au vtement, je ne partage pas ton avis.




> nous allons en plein vers socit de pense unique, et on sait o cela mne...


N'exagrons-rien.




> Prner pour cela la lacit, qui est une sparation des pouvoirs de l'Etat et religieux(de l'Eglise historiquement) et une adoption des confessions et philosophies sur un plan galitaire, c'est une vaste blague.


Je te rejoins sur ce point, je ne pense pas que ce vtement devrait tre vu comme tant religieux et tre jug par rapport  des principes de lacit. Je pense que ce vtement devrais tre jug comme tout autre vtements.

En revanche, il peut aussi tre considr de "mauvais got", par rapport aux femmes qui sont obliges de le porter et qui se battent pour leurs droits dans d'autres pays.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Non, cela va plus loin que de la pudeur.
> A partir du moment o on tente de justifier idologiquement la tenue, ce n'est plus uniquement de la pudeur.


Le seul qui parle d'idologie c'est ce maire.




> Pas de gnralisations abusives, certains musulmans sont aussi contre ce genre de tenues.
> Certains musulmans vivent trs bien, j'ai plutt l'impression que ce sont ceux qui refusent toute intgration qui se sentent le plus stigmatiss et que ne comprenne pas que l'tat est au-dessus de la religion dans notre pays laque.


Donc selon toi l'intgration c'est le rejet de son identit culturelle, de sa philosophie de ses convictions?




> Les liberts des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres. Les objectifs des lois est d'arbitrer entre les liberts de chacun et de fournir un cadre permettant de vivre ensemble en socit.


Quel aspect socital est remis en cause par le choix de cette tenue? en quoi empche il les autres de vivre?




> Je n'ai par exemple pas la libert de tuer mon prochain, mais ce n'est pas un mal en soit .


Quel rapport? on peut aller loin avec ce genre de raccourcis...




> N'exagrons-rien.


Dcider de comment les gens ont ou n'ont pas le droit de s'habiller, alors que a n'entre pas en conflit avec une lgislation, c'est un concept compatible avec la libert selon toi?




> En revanche, il peut aussi tre considr de "mauvais got", par rapport aux femmes qui sont obliges de le porter et qui se battent pour leurs droits dans d'autres pays.


Tout  fait, et que les femmes qui le trouvent de mauvais got ne le portent pas, et que celles qui veulent le porter puisse le faire, c'est bien a les droits pour lesquels elles se battent je pense, tre libres!

----------


## Neckara

> Ah bon? ma femme porte le voile


Ne confond pas voile et burqa, ce sont deux choses totalement diffrentes.




> bref chacun est libre de faire comme bon lui semble et c'est la toute la valeur d'une action.


Tant qu'on respecte le cadre lgislatif, la libert des autres, et les autres.




> Ensuite c'est faire de l'europocentrisme primaire que de considrer qu'un point de vue culturel diffrent de la pudeur est une mauvaise chose


Je n'ai pas dit qu'une pudeur diffrente est une mauvaise chose. En revanche, j'ai bien rappel qu'on va bien au-del de la pudeur.




> parce que le fait que la femme se couvre le corps est pour nous une preuve de respect envers elle, ne pas la rabaisser au rang d'objet cherchant  tout prix  plaire aux mles, n'ayant pas besoin de s'exposer pour se savoir exister.


 ::vomi:: .

Ce ne sont que des paroles creuses utilises pour embobiner de jeunes femmes les rduisant  un statu infrieur, en rprimant sa propre existence.
Profondment sexiste en partant du principe que la femme est coupable du pcher de sduction, qu'elle doit donc se "cacher" parce que l'homme fort ne peut retenir ses pulsions, mais s'il cde  ses pulsions, ce n'est pas de sa faute, aprs tout, c'est un homme. C'est de la faute de cette salope qui ne se cache pas, elle l'a bien cherch, quoi.
Et puis de toute faon, le corps de la femme n'est l que pour assouvir les dsirs de l'homme...

Par contre l'homme ne sduit absolument pas la femme, la femme ne peut absolument pas avoir des pulsions, 
l'homme n'a pas  se cacher. L'homme peut s'exposer et exister... par contre, il ne se rabaisse pas au rang d'objet.

Cacher la femme n'est qu'un moyen de rduire son existence, de lui faire comprendre qu'elle a un statu infrieur. La femme cache ne gnre pas la convoitise des autres, ainsi on pense qu'elle aura moins de chance de tromper son mari. Et c'est l toute la vrit, le problme n'est pas de ne pas "la rabaisser au rang d'objet", mais de ne pas devenir cocu !

----------


## Neckara

> Donc selon toi l'intgration c'est le rejet de son identit culturelle, de sa philosophie de ses convictions?


S'ils sont incompatibles avec les lois du pays dans lequel on entre *OUI*.

Si une religion autorise  violer des jeunes filles de 12ans, son pratiquant ira en prison, religieux ou non, et encore heureux !




> Quel aspect socital est remis en cause par le choix de cette tenue? en quoi empche il les autres de vivre?


HS par rapport  la citation. Je dis que la loi doit arbitrer, et sont ncessaires pour vivre en socit, pas quelles lois devraient tre cres.




> Quel rapport? on peut aller loin avec ce genre de raccourcis...


Ce n'est en rien un raccourci. C'est juste un exemple illustrant le paragraphe prcdant.




> Dcider de comment les gens ont ou n'ont pas le droit de s'habiller, alors que a n'entre pas en conflit avec une lgislation, c'est un concept compatible avec la libert selon toi?


Tu parlais ici de "pense unique", pas de "la libert" en gnral. N'essaye pas de transformer tes propos  posteriori.




> Tout  fait, et que les femmes qui le trouvent de mauvais got ne le portent pas, et que celles qui veulent le porter puisse le faire, c'est bien a les droits pour lesquels elles se battent je pense, tre libres!


Je suis donc libre de porter une tenue SS en pleine rue ? C'est facile de parler de "libert" pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi en oubliant que la libert n'est pas absolue et fait objet de limitations et d'arbitrages.

J'ai bien mis des guillemets en parlant de *"*mauvais got*"*.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Je suis donc libre de porter une tenue SS en pleine rue ?


Bon ben, point Godwin, dj... de toute faon entre la logique fallacieuse et les raccourcis, ce n'tait pas ni trs constructif ni trs intressant comme discussion...

----------


## behe

> Je suis donc libre de porter une tenue SS en pleine rue ? C'est facile de parler de "libert" pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi en oubliant que la libert n'est pas absolue et fait objet de limitations et d'arbitrages.
> 
> J'ai bien mis des guillemets en parlant de *"*mauvais got*"*.


C'est quoi le rapport entre un burkini et un uniforme SS ? Le burkini est le symbole de quelle arme?Ce type de comparaison foireuse est exactement dans la ligne des exemples de la droite de la droite ....
Rien dans la loi, interdit le burkini sur le territoire franais jusqu' prsent donc sans dcret local il est tout  fait lgal d'en mettre un.
A chaque "nouveau" type de maillot de bain, a a t la mme leve de bouclier par ceux que a gnait (bikini, monokini ...). Mais l, on y rajoute un cot anti-islam qui me drange
edit: les femmes vont porter des tenues de plonge et tout va tre rgl.  ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

> Certains musulmans vivent trs bien, j'ai plutt l'impression que ce sont ceux qui refusent toute intgration qui se sentent le plus stigmatiss et que ne comprenne pas que l'tat est au-dessus de la religion dans notre pays laque.


Ma conjointe n'est pas musulmane mais elle est kabyle, et je peux te dire qu'elle est stigmatise. Suffisamment pour envisager de dmnager dans un autre pays histoire d'tre plus tranquille.




> Ce qu'il faut avant tout, c'est de l'aide et une coute, car il est faux de croire qu'on porte ce genre de vtement par choix. Il n'est peut-tre pas impos par un vieux barbu, mais soit par une peur/malaise social, soit par un endoctrinement d'une idologie dgueulasse rabaissant la femme*, soit par un excs de zle dans un objectif de se faire reconnatre au sein de sa nouvelle religion allant mme vers les plus extrmes.
> Bref, il faut aussi mieux comprendre ces personnes et les aider, pas uniquement les punir.


Au vu de tes posts suivants, j'ai un peu l'impression que tu confonds allgrement burqa, burkini et foulard.

----------


## goomazio

Autre : on devrait pouvoir s'habiller comme on veut,  quelques exceptions prt. Interdire la tenue de SS ou le nudisme ne me parait pas trop grave. C'est dommage d'interdire des choses mais vu que les gens ne savent pas toujours respecter les autres, il peut tre utile de les oliger  le faire... C'est comme les vitres teintes. C'est cool d'avoir une voiture de ministre pour les fans de tunning mais c'est un obstacle aux contrles faits par la police.

Par contre je ne vois pas non plus ce que vient faire une histoire sur le birkini. Si c'est une burqa le sujet a deja t discut et c'est lgifr, non ?

Pour les signes religieux, je n'ai pas de problme  cotoyer des juifs portant les crolettes et le chapeau, des soeurs conduisant des deux-cheveaux, les croix de jsus, les signes de croix avant de monter sur la pelouse, les hommes en costard qui nous rveillent les dimanches matin pour nous inviter  rejoindre les tmoins... C'est, comme l'a dit un autre, la mme chose que les jeunes qui suivent la mode, les riches et leur grosse montre, les hippies et leurs rastas, les skaters et leur baggie... 

J'ai entendus dire, pour ce que a vaut, qu'aux USA les gens taient soit des gros cons d'amricains ou soit des gros pacifistes hippies bisounours, et donc que les gens se dirigent vers les extrmes ce qui apporte des tensions.

Je pense surtout que ce que Neckara dit est de l'ordre de la philosophie et qu'on ne peut pas dire aussi facilement que les femmes qui se voilent ou portent le nikab ou la burqa est un problme. On peut dire que le meurtre est contre nos valeurs et est injuste mais a me semble plus compliqu de dire la mme chose d'une tenue intgrale. Que dire des nudistes ? Le dsire du nudiste dpasse-t-il la simple envie d'tre tout nu ? :/

----------


## Neckara

> de toute faon entre la logique fallacieuse


Logique fallacieuse ?
Je serais curieux de voir cela.




> et les raccourcis,


Je n'ai fait aucun raccourci et n'ai donn que des contre-exemples invalidant tes arguments.




> C'est quoi le rapport entre un burkini et un uniforme SS ?


Qui a dit qu'il y avait un rapport ?
J'ai juste prouv l'invalidit d'une argumentation en apportant un contre-argument.




> Le burkini est le symbole de quelle arme?


L'uniforme SS n'est pas "mal vu" car tant l'uniforme d'une arme, ta question rhtorique n'a donc aucun sens.




> Rien dans la loi, interdit le burkini sur le territoire franais jusqu' prsent donc sans dcret local il est tout  fait lgal d'en mettre un.


Je n'ai pas affirm le contraire.

Faut parfois lire et rflchir un peu avant de poster au lieu de rpondre aux interventions compltement  ct...



Si vous aviez aussi lu correctement mes posts vous verriez que je fais explicitement rfrence  la Burqa couvrant intgralement la personne et son visage.
Je pensais,  tord, qu'il tait question en lisant le sujet de cette actualit, "Le burkini sur les plages, votre avis", croyant que ce n'tait qu'un eni-me jeux de mots moqueur sur la Burqa : Burqa + sur la plage on porte des bikini = burkini. Donc rien de plus que des personnes portant la Burqa sur la plage.

L'introduction de ce dbat me semblait dj trs lgre... mais si en plus on ne dfini pas les nouveaux termes introduits, c'est du grand n'importe quoi.

----------


## Neckara

> Au vu de tes posts suivants, j'ai un peu l'impression que tu confonds allgrement burqa, burkini et foulard.


Burqa et burkini, oui, je le reconnais.
Je n'avais d'ailleurs aucune raison  penser qu'il s'agissait de deux vtements diffrentes vu qu'aucune description n'est apporte dans l'introduction de ce dbat et que vu le genre de posts, il est assez courant d'avoir des jeux de mots pourris en titre de sujet, dans ce forum.

Foulard et burqa, non, ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait la confusion ici.

----------


## Brenlem

On parle l d'un simple vtement, crer par le marketing et destin  un public musulman il est vrai. Mais cela reste un vtement qui n'a pas plus de connotation terroriste qu'un maillot de bain  fleurs.. 
Que certaines personnes s'offusquent que l'on puisse porter cela, soit, les diffrences de cultures sont importantes. Mais que l'on laisse les personnes qui dsirent porter ce genre de vtement le faire. Parce que c'est leur droit. Et que cette interdiction est un amalgame de plus entre islam/musulman et terrorisme !

On met encore  l'cart une certaine partie de la population et c'est dangereux, il faut que ces personnes se sentent chez elles ici, tout comme nous.
Et puisque le burkini est interdit, pourquoi n'interdirions-nous pas le voile ? 
Ou alors peut-tre pourrions nous le tolrer dans certains endroits uniquement?
Quid des bonnes-surs?

Soyons un peu logique et cessons de rpter les erreurs qui font que les diffrentes communauts se mettent sur la gueule. Ouvrons-nous  leur culture, qu'ils s'ouvrent  la notre et enrichissons-nous de cela ! 

Il y aura toujours des personnes extrmistes voire terroristes, dans toutes les religions. Et ce n'est pas  cause de cette minorit qu'il faut condamner la majorit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Burqa et burkini, oui, je le reconnais.
> Je n'avais d'ailleurs aucune raison  penser qu'il s'agissait de deux vtements diffrentes vu qu'aucune description n'est apporte dans l'introduction de ce dbat et que vu le genre de posts,


Bah, des descriptions il y en a plein la presse depuis une semaine. De fait t'as rpondu  ct du sujet depuis le dbut...




> On met encore  l'cart une certaine partie de la population et c'est dangereux, il faut que ces personnes se sentent chez elles ici, tout comme nous.


Une nuance, ces personnes n'ont pas plus  se sentir ici chez elles que toi, vu que c'est chez elles au mme titre que toi ^^
Je me doute que c'est pas fait exprs mais les mots sont importants, et l avec toute la merde que peut balancer une grosse partie de notre personnel politique faut viter d'en rajouter, mme sans faire exprs.

----------


## behe

> Par contre je ne vois pas non plus ce que vient faire une histoire sur le birkini. Si c'est une burqa le sujet a deja t discut et c'est lgifr, non ?


Vu que le burkini laisse le visage apparent, on ne peut pas appliquer la loi sur la burqa pour a.
En gros burkini = tenue de plonge intgrale + paro (pour cacher les formes dans ce cas l).
Je peux comprendre que a gne les gens mais de l  demander une loi les interdisant ...

----------


## Laurent 1973

Personnellement, j'aime voir une femme les cheveux au vent.
Je trouve cela chouette  regarder, sans aucune pens perverse ou sexuelle.
Mais cela n'est que mon avis de gaulois-occidental  :;): .

Par contre, ayant un peu tudier le fond des choses sur le pourquoi du voile chez les musulmanes, j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les femmes qui fond ce choix.
C'est un choix personnelle d'une grande conviction spirituelle.
Cela ncessite un grand courage sur le plan social fasse au regard des autres.
Je sais mme que des pres musulmans "insistent" plutt auprs de leurs filles pour qu'elles ne le portent pas vu l'impact que cela peux avoir sur leur vie.

Autre remarque, personne ne soffense quand une religieuse Catholique "prend le voile".
Alors, pourquoi devrions nous le faire pour une musulmane?
Juste parce qu'elles sont plus nombreuses  avoir un tel niveau spirituel?

Je vous propose une liste (non exhaustive)  mditer:
Se cacher les cheveux avec un foulardSe cacher les cheveux avec un turbanSe teindre les cheveux en vert ou en rouge vifSe raser le craneSe couvrir le sommet du cranePorter des piercingsPorter des dreadlocksAvoir des tatouagesNe porter qu'un pagne pour vtementPorter une veste de cuire, mme en tPorter un costume + une cravateNe jamais porter de pantalon (pour une femme)Ne jamais porter de vertNe jamais porter de vtement ou accessoire o un lapin (=animal  grand oreille) est reprsentNe jamais porter de sous-vtement ...
Quel est l'lment qui pour vous est du domaine du religieux, de la superstition, de l'obligation sociale, de la mode, .... ?
Quel est la tenue autorise pour respecter les bonnes murs de la lacit rpublicaine?
Quel est la limite de la libert individuelle?
Est-ce que d'avoir une personne, avec un de ces items  cot de vous dans le bus, viole votre propre libert?

----------


## BenoitM

> On parle l d'un simple vtement, crer par le marketing et destin  un public musulman il est vrai.





> Ouvrons-nous  leur culture, qu'ils s'ouvrent  la notre et enrichissons-nous de cela !


C'est pas illogique de parler de culture, si c'est un nouveau truc marketing?  ::): 

Je me demande comment on peut dire que le Burkini serait un respecte de l'autre et de ses croyances quand il s'agit d'un nouveau phnomne... (pas si nouveau parce qu'il y a 70 ans l'Europens avait plus ou moins le mme comportement...En Belgique on amenait la roulotte jusqu' l'eau pour que la femme ne soit pas vue en maillot de bain)





> Autre remarque, personne ne soffense quand une religieuse Catholique "prend le voile".


Ca existe encore? :p

----------


## Neckara

> Bah, des descriptions il y en a plein la presse depuis une semaine.


Et je ne suis pas oblig de lire ce genre de presses et de conneries*. Je suis d'ailleurs trs occup depuis une semaine justement,  me faire des journes de 10h 6j/7 pour finir un important document, en plus d'tre, pour le moment,  l'tranger.

J'ai t induit en erreur, mais n'ai rien  me reprocher. Lorsqu'on ouvre une discussion il est d'usage d'introduire le thme et de dfinir les termes rcemment cr. Si le terme "Burkini" n'est pas dfini, et de surcrot napparat pas dans le corps du message introductif, il n'y a alors aucune raison de penser que ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un jeu de mot pourris, comme on en trouve de multiples exemples sur ce forum. Burkini tant, par ailleurs, apparemment construit autours de ce jeu de mot.

Sans compter que le premier message n'intgre aucune source, ni mme rfrence  un quelconque vnement, donc, thoriquement, que nous, publique, n'avons pas besoin de plus d'lments pour nous lancer dans ce dbat.
Il est aberrant de faire l'hypothse que tous les lecteurs suivent toutes les conneries que les mdias traditionnels nous balancent  longueur de journe.

* Le burkini, d'aprs les images dont j'ai pu voir rapidement  l'instant, n'a rien de plus choquant que les tout premiers maillots de bains, donc ouvrir un dbat dessus est une belle connerie.

----------


## behe

On parle pas mal du burkini en ce moment  cause d'un incident en Corse. 
Aprs je suis sr que si un gars photographie des personnes en *mettre le maillot de bain voulu* sans demander avant, a peut partir en vrille aussi.

----------


## ManusDei

Ca a commenc par Cannes.

----------


## Marco46

> Autre remarque, personne ne soffense quand une religieuse Catholique "prend le voile".
> Alors, pourquoi devrions nous le faire pour une musulmane?
> Juste parce qu'elles sont plus nombreuses  avoir un tel niveau spirituel?


C'est pour a que j'ai insist sur le "toute religion" dans le sondage. La cohrence est importante dans cette affaire, il faut viter le deux poids deux mesures, si on pense qu'on doit interdire les burkini parce qu'ils sont trop proslytes, alors il faut faire de mme pour toutes les religions.

De mme si on considre qu'il s'agit d'une marque de domination de la femme par l'homme il faut galement interdire aux soeurs de se balader en habits complets.

----------


## r0d

> De mme si on considre qu'il s'agit d'une marque de domination de la femme par l'homme il faut galement interdire aux soeurs de se balader en habits complets.


Et interdire galement les publicits qui prsentent les femmes comme des objets?

----------


## fredinkan

Si je prends ce qui se passe en suisse, nous avons les mms questions. Pour moi il y a 3 points:

A mon sens, le burqini doit subir les mmes restriction que les "interdictions de shorts de bains trop longs" que nous avons dans pas mal de piscines et bains. A ce niveau il s'agit d'un sens d'hygine souvent dfinie par les piscines. Je ne vois pas pourquoi, pour raison religieuse, on pourrait droger  la rgle. A la mer, au lac, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

Pour le niqab et la burka, pour la mme raison qu'il est interdit de porter un casque de moto ou un cagoule dans la rue (sauf si on est en train de rouler  moto  ::D: ) : Nous devons tre identifiable. C'est dj dans la loi. La non-volont d'adaptation a de facto impliqu des durcissement et prcision de ces lois, car "pour motif religieux" des personnes ne voulaient pas se rendre identifiables (mme lorsque directement demand par des agents de police).

Pour le voile, je ne vois pas le problme tant que le pendant est accept.
Ceci n'est malheureusment plus le cas dans certains de nos cantons *catholiques* (et oui, seuls deux cantons, Genve et Neuchtel, ainsi que le gouvernement fdral sont rellement laques) qui ont d retirer les crucifix prsents dans certaines coles (qui sont du ressort des cantons).

----------


## BenoitM

> Et interdire galement les publicits qui prsentent les femmes comme des objets?


Ainsi que l'utilisation de l'hommes objets, ca ne serait pas une mauvaise ide  ::): 


ps: et justifier des drives parce qu'il existe d'autres drives me semble assez bizarre comme argument

----------


## Marco46

> Et interdire galement les publicits qui prsentent les femmes comme des objets?


J'en sais rien moi, certaines personnes disent qu'il faut interdire le burkini pour ces raisons. Voyons o la cohrence pourrait nous mener  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est une corrlation, pas une causalit contrairement  ce qu'on se plait  nous faire croire, le fait est que la pratique de l'Islam d'une manire rigoriste comme tu dis, n'est pas une cause de violence, de conqute, de rejet d'autres philosophie.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'une pratique rigoriste mne systmatiquement  la lutte arme, j'ai dit que les gens qui rentrent dans une lutte arme ont tous prt allgeance  une forme ou  une autre de l'islam rigoriste. La question peut donc lgitimement se poser non ?

----------


## Invit

> A mon sens, le burqini doit subir les mmes restriction que les "interdictions de shorts de bains trop longs" que nous avons dans pas mal de piscines et bains. A ce niveau il s'agit d'un sens d'hygine souvent dfinie par les piscines. Je ne vois pas pourquoi, pour raison religieuse, on pourrait droger  la rgle. A la mer, au lac, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.


En France en tout cas, c'est bien de la mer qu'il s'agit. Aujourd'hui mme, des policiers ont indiqu  des femmes que leur tenue  la plage n'tait pas correcte.

L'arrt en question :



> Larrt interdit les plages   toute personne nayant pas une tenue correcte, respectueuse des bonnes murs et de la lacit, respectant les rgles dhygine et de scurit des baignades adaptes au domaine public maritime et dautre part le port de vtements pendant la baignade .


Lacit : je ne savais pas que la plage tait une institution de l'Etat
Hygine : donc on empche aussi les personnes de se baigner avec le short et le t-shirt dans lesquelles elles ont marin tout la journe
Scurit : wtf ? On peut planquer des bombes sous un burkini mais pas sous une combinaison de surf ou de plonge ?

----------


## Neckara

> Scurit : wtf ? On peut planquer des bombes sous un burkini mais pas sous une combinaison de surf ou de plonge ?


Je lis "scurit des baignades", donc je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler de bombes.


"Larrt interdit les plages   [...] dautre part le port de vtements pendant la baignade  ."
Le maillot/slip de bain, ce n'est pas un vtement ?  ::koi:: .

----------


## Invit

> "Larrt interdit les plages   [...] dautre part le port de vtements pendant la baignade ."


Ah, donc il va falloir dire aux parents que soleil ou pas, ils vont devoir enlever le t-shirt de leurs enfants en bas ge pendant la baignade ?

----------


## Neckara

> Ah, donc il va falloir dire aux parents que soleil ou pas, ils vont devoir enlever le t-shirt de leurs enfants en bas ge pendant la baignade ?


Je ne sais pas, j'ai pris cela de ta citation.

Mais plus que cela, si on interdit les vtements pendant la baignade et si on considre que le maillot/slip de bain est un vtement... je pense que a doit tre une plage nudiste  ::aie:: .

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour

Cette  histoire  de Burkini   a t cre de toute pice aprs les attentats par les journaleux et les politiciens en perte de popularit...
Cet accoutrement de bain tant au passage totalement dbile ,puisqu'un bain idal exige au demeurant d'tre totalement nu ,ce qu'il ne respecte pas!!!
L'Islam en matire de nudit  exigerait  stricto sensu  des plages spars pour les femmes  et hommes ,les quidams musulmans en maillot de bain se pavanant devant des femmes musulmanes sont en porte  faux vis  vis de leur foi !!!
Pire ,ils s'adonner en plus  la contemplation des parties charnelles  des dames des "kouffars" ,pch mortel !!!
Cela montre simplement que mes coreligionnaires ont en fait d'autres motivations inconscientes ou dissimules ,qu'ils font le jeu des politiciens et que le Beurkini ne fait pas le moine...!!!
Les femmes  prenaient leurs bains chez moi au dbut du sicle dernier dans des plages rserves  totalement nues , car il est connu que les femmes ont moins de prvention en matire de nudit  que les hommes  et jusqu' aujourd'hui dans les hammams pour femmes!!! 
L'homme est un bouc malodorant qui a institu ses penchants en lois sociales !!!

----------


## r0d

> ps: et justifier des drives parce qu'il existe d'autres drives me semble assez bizarre comme argument


Ce n'tait pas un argument, c'tait juste une question. 
Je prcise que je n'ai aucune conviction prcise en ce qui concerne les sujets abords dans ce fil. Donc je m'interroge, mais j'ai aucune rponse  proposer.

----------


## Escapetiger

Chacun son mode de vie (choisi ou non)  la plage du moment qu'il n'est pas impos aux autres en ce qui concerne le burkini.

Bon, par got, par culture, etc. j'aurai toujours un penchant annes 70/80 que je dfendrai _ad vitam aeternam_ bec et ongles.



_Patrick Coutin - J'aime regarder les filles_ 







J'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage
Sur leur peau le soleil caresse bien trop sage
Le vent qui les dcoiffe au got de sel sur mes lvres

J'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage
Les hanches qui balancent et les sourires fugaces
Je regarde les vagues qui jouent avec leur corps

J'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage
Leurs poitrines gonfles par le dsir de vivre
Leurs yeux qui se dtournent quand tu les regardes

J'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage
Le soleil sur leur peau qui jour  cache-cache
Et des ambres solaires le parfum volage

J'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage
Quand elles se dhabillent et font semblant d'tre sages
Leurs yeux qui se demandent mais quel est ce garon


J'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage
Leur ventre qui se colle sur le sable chaud
Le vent qui les dcoiffe et les sourires fugaces
J'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage



Source: 
http://www.paroles.net/patrick-couti...der-les-filles
_Paroles Patrick Coutin - J'aime Regarder Les Filles - Paroles.net (clip, musique, traduction)_

----------


## Jipt

> Patrick Coutin - J'aime regarder les filles


Ex-cel-lent !
Merci de m'avoir rafrachi la mmoire, j'ai le vinyle qui trane dans un coin, alors les mecs, branchez de bonnes enceintes et poussez le son, y a une basse qui dchire grave avec un riff d'enfer et une guitare "sale" (2:10, 2:40, 3:40) avec un son sorti du garage je vous raconte pas !
Une tuerie ce truc, c'est monstrueux, bien vu, Escapetiger  ::ccool:: 

Et si quelqu'un pouvait corriger cette put41n de fucking faute d'orthographe ds le 1er mot de la question du sondage, non mais, qu'est-ce que a la fout mal !

----------


## Marco46

> Et si quelqu'un pouvait corriger cette put41n de fucking faute d'orthographe ds le 1er mot de la question du sondage, non mais, qu'est-ce que a la fout mal !


La honte ... Je peux mme pas modifier le sondage  ::oops::

----------


## Fuigi

L'avis politique semble trs diffrent de ce qu'on peut lire ici et mme ce que l'on voit dans le sondage (aprs y a trs peut de votant, ce qui explique probablement cela.)

http://info.nouvelobs.com/societe/20...ml?xtor=RSS-13

L'avis publique semble aussi tre majoritairement contre la burkini, par contre les dbats font peur parfois, surtout sur les rseaux sociaux.

Je ne comprend pas ce besoin de ce cacher chez la femme dans le cas de la Burkini, qui n'est pas du tout prsent chez les hommes du coup ; mais ce n'est pas parce que je ne comprend pas que je penses que c'est mauvais. A ce que je sache, cela ne fais aucun mal qu'une femme porte une burkini, une robe, un jean, [insrer le vtement souhait] donc je trouve ce dbat compltement dbile et ne devrais pas avoir lieu d'tre.

Je suis galement tonn de voir des fministes prendre part au dbat... Et tre contre le burkini, mme si d'un ct je le comprend, dans notre socit pour tre libr faut se montrer, enfin  ce qu'on dit.

----------


## Laurent 1973

Ce qui m'interpelle surtout dans ce dbat, c'est que l'on considre que majoritairement les femmes musulmanes voiles (pour tre large) le sont par obligation et par pression sociale ou familiale.

Ctoyant un peu quelques musulmans, j'ai plutt l'impression que c'est l'inverse: les familles musulmanes ont tendances  vouloir plutt freiner les jeunes femmes  se voiler.
Je pense donc que majoritairement c'est un choix voulut et assum de ces femmes  s'habiller ainsi.

Aprs, je pense aussi que nombre de ces femmes sont peu pratiquantes.
Elles portent le voile par habitude culturelle voir mme par provocation de sa propre identits.
Peut-tre aussi que la rpublique ne les reconnait pas comme elles devraient l'tre ...

Il serait quand mme intressant de donner la parole, dans ce dbat,  ces femmes l.
J'en ai cout quelques unes: leurs arguments et leurs forces de caractres sont impressionnants.
Bon, d'ici que les "Chiennes de gardes" reprennent cet argument pour un acte de libert fministe, on en est loin quand mme  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Il serait quand mme intressant de donner la parole, dans ce dbat,  ces femmes l.


Lib l'a fait  Marseille.
http://www.liberation.fr/france/2016...ration_1472853

Visiblement a rpond  un besoin, ce n'est pas une mode. Avant "l'invention" du burkini, elles se baignaient habilles.
Chacun devrait pouvoir choisir quelle portion de corps il souhaite dvoiler, quelle qu'en soit la raison. Je ne vois pas trop ce qui spare un pays o des flics demandent  des femmes de se dshabiller d'un pays o ils leur demandent de se couvrir...

Autre remarque : je suis tonn que dans notre lutte contre l'intgrisme et l'islamisme rampant on finisse par s'en prendre aux femmes avec autant de facilit. Vous imaginez le cheminent intellectuel qu'il a fallu faire pour passer de l'attentant de Nice au burkini ?

----------


## Jipt

> Visiblement a rpond  un besoin, ce n'est pas une mode. Avant "l'invention" du burkini, elles se baignaient habilles.


 un besoin *rel* ?, genre j'ai faim, j'ai besoin de bouffer, de me remplir l'estomac, ou  un besoin "social", auquel cas on n'est plus trs loin de la mode.

Elles se baignaient habilles parce qu'il n'y a pas de plages ddies aux femmes pour qu'elles puissent se baigner  poil (quelqu'un en a parl), parce que, franchement, tu parles d'une dbilit que de se baigner tout habill, je parle l du plaisir physique -- et si une religion interdit le simple plaisir physique de se faire caresser par l'eau, c'est une religion de lourdingues et le plus simple est alors de ne pas aller  la plage, parce que moi je trouve un certain *plaisir sensuel*, des fois,  marcher sur le sable chaud avec mes pieds nus ou  le laisser couler entre mes doigts quand je glisse *voluptueusement* ma main dans le sable...

Leur faudrait-il aller  la plage avec des bottes et des gants ? Ce monde est compltement givr, des fois, je trouve...

----------


## ManusDei

> tu parles d'une dbilit que de se baigner tout habill, je parle l du plaisir physique


Possible, mais c'est suffisant pour l'interdire non ? 
Sinon je monte ds demain le Comit pour l'Interdiction du Celeri (non parce que franchement, c'est dgueu le celeri, le monde se porterait tellement mieux sans).

----------


## ymoreau

Le pays est laque, pas athe, interdire les vtements religieux est trop radical selon moi. Et irralisable, jusqu'o irait-on ? Interdire le pendentif en croix ? Masquer d'ventuels tatouages de symboles religieux ? Qui dcide ce qui est religieux ou pas, on interdit aussi les t-shirts avec un dessin de poulpe ?

De la mme manire qu'on devrait avoir le droit de publier des parodies de prophte, ces femmes l devraient avoir le droit de se baigner avec la tenue qu'elles veulent. Moi je crois que ce qui nous gne vraiment dans l'histoire c'est d'avoir des gens qui ne rentrent pas dans notre moule culturel/esthtique/etc. De la mme manire que les "grosses" en prennent plein la gueule sur la plage. Pour autant on a pas os faire un arrt obligeant le une-pice pour les obses, la pression sociale a fait le boulot (mieux que n'importe quelle loi d'ailleurs).
C'est d'une hypocrisie sans nom, et clairement associe  la culture de l'islam parce que je suis convaincu que n'importe quelle autre fantaisie de n'importe quelle autre minorit aurait aussi fait couler de l'encre mais n'aurait jamais t jusqu' une dcision politique.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour



> Laurent1973 
> Je pense donc que majoritairement c'est un choix voulut et assum de ces femmes  s'habiller ainsi


Les choix nous  interpellent  chaque carrefour virage de la vie !!!
Mais certains carrefours sont des illusions de carrefours , des faux semblants ou on ne choisit pas !!!
Il en ainsi  du voile ,du burkini  et autres oripeaux: certaines  femmes s'habillent ainsi par ruse pour trouver un mari  barbe et guandoura trainant dans la poussire (en France et climats semblables c'est plutt la boue) !!! 
Puisqu'il faut ruser ,rusons disait le Renard de la Fable !!!
L'affirmation des intresses selon laquelle elles le font en toute libert est une  ptition de principe(petitio principii) destine aux maris dj convaincus  !!!




> Laurent 1973
> Ce qui m'interpelle surtout dans ce dbat, c'est que l'on considre que majoritairement les femmes musulmanes voiles (pour tre large) le sont par obligation et par pression sociale ou familiale.


Cet avis  de l'opinion commune  n'est pas erron ,mais mal raisonn et formul par mconnaissance de la communaut ...
Le sens commun  ne saurait se tromper !!!
Il s'agit bien d'une pression sociale comme je l'ai mentionn ci-avant  qui ne dit pas son nom ,et non de religion  !!!
Cette pression sociale  dans les socits musulmanes  vient en concomitance avec la rgression en matire de comprhension  de la foi depuis les annes 1980...

Rgression religieuse et pression sociale sont des compagnons de voyage  toutes les poques !!!

----------


## Fuigi

> bonjour
> 
> Il en ainsi  du voile ,du burkini  et autres oripeaux: certaines  femmes s'habillent ainsi par ruse pour trouver un mari  barbe et guandoura trainant dans la poussire (en France et climats semblables c'est plutt la boue) !!!


Alors de 1, pour faudrait-il qu'a chaque fois que les femmes font quelques choses c'est pour "trouver un mari" ou plaire aux hommes ? Faut arrter avec a, srieux. Ce qui veux dire que pour vous une femme ce maquillant et avec une robe par exemple c'est pour trouver un mari ou plaire aux hommes ? Et pas pour se faire plaisir ? Ou bien cette logique ne s'applique qu'aux femmes musulmane ? Si c'est a, il va falloir m'explique en quoi. Pourquoi a ne serais pas leur libre arbitre ?

De deux, je vais aller dans le sens inverse de ce que je viens de dire mais bon c'est pour montrer que votre raisonnement est illogique selon moi. Qui vous dis que les femmes non musulmanes ne s'habillent galement pas pour trouver un mari ? Que les robes qu'elles mettent c'est exprs ? (Ce que je ne penses absolument pas, je tient  prciser.)

Enfin, va falloir m'expliquer pourquoi les femmes musulmanes seraient influenc par la socit, donc celle qui porte le burkini c'est de la faute  leur religion (et pas leur volont) alors qu'une femme en jupe ben elle c'est son libre arbitre et pas la socit qui l'influence ?  ::weird:: 





> Il s'agit bien d'une pression sociale comme je l'ai mentionn ci-avant  qui ne dit pas son nom ,et non de religion  !!!
> Cette pression sociale  dans les socits musulmanes  vient en concomitance avec la rgression en matire de comprhension  de la foi depuis les annes 1980...
> 
> Rgression religieuse et pression sociale sont des compagnons de voyage  toutes les poques !!!


Attendez, on leur inflige pas nous mme une pression sociale en leur interdisant un truc dont on s'en fou ? Fin concrtement a change quoi qu'une personne soit en burkini, short, maillot de bain, jean ?

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour Luigi 



> Ce qui veux dire que pour vous une femme ce maquillant et avec une robe par exemple c'est pour trouver un mari ou plaire aux hommes ?


Le mariage est le but ultime et le jackpot de la vie pour une femme normalement constitue !!!
Ce que femme veut, Dieu le veut !!!
En consquence la femme prends les dispositions ncessaires ,appropries et trs rationnelles pour atteindre son but !!!
Un homme peut s'garer et se perdre car il peut avoir plusieurs buts dans la vie ,parfois contradictoires !!!
Pour circoncire un mari Franc convaincu des bienfaits de  la jupe courte ,la femme sans prjuger de ses origines ou sa foi ,adoptera la jupe ,  un mari tibtain bouddhiste convaincu des bienfaits de la tunique, elle adoptera la tunique bouddhiste et un mari musulman barbu et guandouris convaincu des bienfaits de la burka et voile, elle adoptera la burka et voile !!!
Ma voisine franaise et franque  du Doubs marie  un algrien depuis 40 ans ,11 enfants dploie une ingniosit sans pareille dans le port du voile et djellaba que ma femme arabe lui envie ,parle l'arabe couramment  et rends visite  ses parents annuellement  Vezoules ...Sans parler  de ses dvotions vigilantes !!!
Un tel  comportement ne peut tre expliqu par des considrations comme la foi ,le libre-arbitre ou l'amour qui ne relvent  pas du domaine rationnel !!!
Seul le besoin social du mariage peut l'expliquer !!!
Je conclus  par  cette pitre de Paul aux Corinthiens sur le comportement dsirable de la femme chrtienne  et son argumentation trs rationnelle contre la nudit du corps fminin, l'obissance de la femme  l'homme(et que les mcrants appelle soumission)  si tant est qu'on admets ses prmisses  qui sont la foi:
Premire ptre aux Corinthiens, 11 : 2-16
"
 Je vous flicite de vous souvenir de moi en toute occasion, et de conserver les traditions telles que je vous les ai transmises. 3 Je veux pourtant que vous sachiez ceci : _le chef de tout homme, c'est le Christ ; le chef de la femme, c'est l'homme ; le chef du Christ, c'est Dieu_. 4 *Tout homme qui prie ou prophtise la tte couverte fait affront  son chef*. 5 *Mais toute femme qui prie ou prophtise tte nue fait affront  son chef ; car c'est exactement comme si elle tait rase*. 6 *Si la femme ne porte pas de voile, qu'elle se fasse tondre*! *Mais si c'est une honte pour une femme d'tre tondue ou rase, qu'elle porte un voile* ! 7 L'homme, lui, ne doit pas se voiler la tte : il est l'image et la gloire de Dieu ; mais la femme est la gloire de l'homme. 8 Car ce n'est pas l'homme qui a t tir de la femme, mais la femme de l'homme, 9 _Et l'homme n'a pas t cr pour la femme, mais la femme pour l'homme_. 10 _Voil pourquoi la femme doit porter sur la tte la marque de sa dpendance,  cause des anges._ 11 Pourtant, la femme est insparable de l'homme et l'homme de la femme, devant le Seigneur. 12 Car si la femme a t tire de l'homme, l'homme nat de la femme et tout vient de Dieu. 13 Jugez par vous-mmes : est-il convenable qu'une femme prie Dieu sans tre voile ? 14 La nature elle-mme ne vous enseigne-t-elle pas qu'il est dshonorant pour l'homme de porter les cheveux longs ? 15 *Tandis que c'est une gloire pour la femme, car la chevelure lui a t donne en guise de voile*. 16 *Et si quelqu'un se plat  contester, nous n'avons pas cette habitude et les glises de Dieu non plus*
"
Tu est donc un contestataire insatiable selon Saint Paul ,que la paix soit sur lui !!!

----------


## Mingolito

Il y  pas si longtemps les franaises utilisaient toutes un genre de burkini : 



D'un point de vu mdical et scientifique, si une loi devait passer c'est pour rendre le burkini obligatoire et non le contraire, en effet le cancer de la peau fait des ravages, mais les politiciens lubriques et pervers sexuels prfrent videment mater des femmes presque nue sur la plage d'ou leur aversion pour le Burkini, sans compter le lobbie mdical et le lobbie des crmes solaires qui  grassement pay les politiques pour faire passer cette nouvelle loi raciste et liberticide !




Franois Hollande essaye d'apaiser la polmique du burkini




Bientt une nouvelle loi rendra ces polmiques inutile, avec un uniforme obligatoire pour tous !





Remercions notre grand leader du peuple qui nous remet dans le droit chemin en nous expliquant comment nous habiller, et rgenter tous les dtails de notre vie, bientt une nouvelle loi en projet qui nous expliquera comment faire caca.

----------


## Neckara

> D'un point de vu mdical et scientifique, si une loi devait passer c'est pour rendre le burkini obligatoire et non le contraire, en effet le cancer de la peau fait des ravages


Le soleil a aussi normment d'effets bnfiques. D'ailleurs, les franais (en gnral) ne s'exposeraient pas suffisement au soleil.




> mais les politiciens lubriques et pervers sexuels prfrent videment mater des femmes presque nue sur la plage d'ou leur aversion pour le Burkini, sans compter le lobbie mdical et le lobbie des crmes solaires qui  grassement pay les politiques pour faire passer cette nouvelle loi raciste et liberticide !


Alors dj, cela n'a rien de raciste, ensuite de ce que je lis, le gouvernement est contre l'ide d'une telle loi.
Tu en as pas marre de balancer des conneries et ta haine politique ?

Je ne parle mme pas des images ridicules que tu te sens oblig de nous ressortir  la moindre de tes interventions.

----------


## Invit

On lit souvent le "les franaises avaient des maillots de bain comparable au burkini sur les plages il y a plusieurs dcennies .." cf la photo de Mingolito.

Pourquoi les franaises portaient ce vtement ? Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir la rponse, on me corrige si je me trompe mais elles n'taient pas juger  l'poque si elles osaient montrer un bout de chair ?
Pour le coup, a n'avait rien de religieux, c'tait un choix ? Elles taient libres de s'habiller comme elles voulaient ? Je fais appel aux historiens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Pour le coup, a n'avait rien de religieux, c'tait un choix ? Elles taient libres de s'habiller comme elles voulaient ? Je fais appel aux historiens


_c'tait un choix ?_

Si tu (re-)lis Flaubert, Maupassant, Zola, Balzac, tu y apprendras qu'en ces temps-l les robes tranaient jusque par terre et que dcouvrir (par inadvertance ou inattention ou volontairement selon ce qu'elles recherchaient) un bout de cheville en montant dans un fiacre, par exemple, tait considr comme le comble de l'rotisme.
 ct de a, dans les bordels (parfaitement lgaux), elles y taient parfois compltement  poil (voir les peintures de Toulouse-Lautrec, Degas [ en bas de la page ], mais pas que) !

Et il faut savoir qu' cette poque la moiti de la population fminine, surtout dans les grandes villes, se prostituait allgrement, question de survie. D'ailleurs, pour les messieurs (riches), il tait de bon ton d'avoir au moins une matresse -- sinon, t'tais un moins-que-rien !

Autres temps autres murs...

----------


## azouzmenai24

avant tout , il est prfrable qu'avant  de critiquer une ide , il faut d'abord savoir rellement cette ide ,
je propose  alors de lire sur la tolrance de l' ISLAM dans toute la vie , et vous aurait la rponse.

----------


## Invit

> On lit souvent le "les franaises avaient des maillots de bain comparable au burkini sur les plages il y a plusieurs dcennies .." cf la photo de Mingolito.
> 
> Pourquoi les franaises portaient ce vtement ? Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir la rponse, on me corrige si je me trompe mais elles n'taient pas juger  l'poque si elles osaient montrer un bout de chair ?
> Pour le coup, a n'avait rien de religieux, c'tait un choix ? Elles taient libres de s'habiller comme elles voulaient ? Je fais appel aux historiens


Si, la police contrlait les maillots. A certains endroits les hommes et les femmes taient spar.
https://fr.news.yahoo.com/plage-poli...153336019.html

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour Mingolito

Le  dguisement va fort bien  Mr Hollande  et  lui donne un air plus avenant "politiquement" .Il reflete la posture de son gouvernement qui est contraint de naviguer dans la houle "politique"  des attentats et  ses cueils "burkinesques" mortifres !!!

L'attitude de retrait  et la sous-traitance aux municipalits de DROITE de rglementer localement le port du burkini est une manuvre habile !!!
Le FN  a flaire le pige  et porte l'estoc au  gouvernent  en demandant qu'il se positionne clairement sur ce sujet !!!
Quant  la photo sur les baigneuse lgantes du dbut du sicle prcdent, elles montrent simplement la capacit de la gent fminine  s'adapter aux murs les plus invraisemblables !!!

La photo  en guide clair et infaillible reste cependant le must !!!

----------


## Jipt

Complment  ce que je disais hier, (re-)trouv cet aprme :




> Elle s'aperut,  temps, qu'on voyait un peu trop ses chevilles et tira pudiquement sa robe.


Boris Vian, _L'Herbe rouge_

----------


## MABROUKI

> orygnz


Pour complter  ce qu'as dit Jipt voici un panorama offert par Wiki  de l'volution des robes ,jupes de nos grand-mres  et culottes , pantalons de nos grand-pres !!!

mode 19eme sicle 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_au_XIXe_si%C3%A8cle
mode 20eme sicle 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_au_XXe_si%C3%A8cle.............

----------


## Jipt

Retour au sujet :

1- grand merci  celle ou celui qui a corrig la faute dans le titre du sondage,  ::ccool:: 

2- ce soir au "28 minutes" d'Arte (merci  la panne de son de la 2 -- Ah, les concidences... Il n'y a pas de hasard) :

----------


## souviron34

Mon point de vue est assez bien rsum dans ce coup d'humeur dans le Journal de Montral : 

Burkini : le monde  l'envers

Et quand on rergarde ce qui se passe dans les pays musulmans proches :

http://www.lesiteinfo.com/le-burkini...-de-marrakech/

(_ce panneau est aussi visible dans toutes les piscines d'Indonsie, plus grand pays musulman du monde ..._)

Region : Burkini, pour ou contre, des musulmanes parlent (Midi Libre)

http://www.easyvoyage.com/infos-voya...-burkini-63028




PS: pour info, le Burkini a t invent par... une Australienne ... designer de mode... pas musulmane.. juste pour crer un march...

----------


## kiki29

Salut, le 1er "burkini" que j'ai vu c'est en 1981  Ben Gardane en Tunisie, et les seins nus occidentaux  Djerba  la mme poque ...

----------


## souviron34

> et les seins nus occidentaux  Djerba  la mme poque ...


Et ???? Parce que des occidentales stupides et ne tenant pas compte de la culture locale font des conneries, on doit accepter la rciproque chez nous ???



Eloge de la btise, disait quelqu'un.... ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Merci  Coco de Charlie-Hebdo pour ces dessins rcuprs sur Arte

----------


## Invit

Citation de l'article du JDM



> Des religieux ultramisogynes obligent les femmes  se couvrir de la tte aux pieds parce que leur corps est sale et on trouve a librateur?


Donc dj l'auteur suppose que toutes les femmes voiles sont forces. a commence mal mais passons. Si ces femmes sont victimes de religieux ultramisogynes, pourquoi l'interdiction les vise elles et pas eux ?




> Parce que si le burkini nexistait pas, les femmes musulmanes ne pourraient pas aller  la plage ou  la piscine.


Je pense que ceci est faux. Les femmes des intgristes ne vont de toute faon pas  la plage. Les salafistes et wahhabites condamnent d'ailleurs le burkini : c'est trop moulant et puis elles ont rien  faire l.

La quasi totalit de cet article est d'ailleurs dmont par ceci :



> PS: pour info, le Burkini a t invent par... une Australienne ... designer de mode... pas musulmane.. juste pour crer un march...


Le burkini n'a rien  voir avec les intgristes. Il tait destin aux femmes qui allaient  la plage voiles mais ne se baignaient pas.
On peut donc aller dans la rue voile,  la plage voile, mais ds qu'on rentre dans l'eau c'est interdit ?

Quant aux piscines, c'est plutt cohrent, les critres d'hygines sont plus strictes. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait interdire les shorts de bain et autoriser les burkinis.
La polmique en France est certes partie d'une piscine, mais je rappelle qu'il s'agissait d'une piscine prive, lors d'un vnement priv. Si tu privatises une piscine et que le proprio est d'accord, tu peux tout  fait te baigner  poil comme en costume de teckel  poil ras.

Bon, de toute faon a va pas durer longtemps, l't va se terminer et on est parti sur 8 mois de Sarko matin, midi et soir.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon, de toute faon a va pas durer longtemps, l't va se terminer et on est parti sur 8 mois de Sarko matin, midi et soir.


+1, depuis sa candidature "surprise" ( ::aie:: ) annonce dans son dernier bouquin, on recommence  le voir (encore plus) partout, ce qui est plutt droutant pour un homme soit disant retir de la vie politique...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Il faut aussi remarquer qu'il dit tre candidat  la prsidentielle, pas  la primaire.
Est-ce qu'il considre qu'il va la gagner d'office ? Sachant que Jupp est toujours en tte et que mme Macron a plus de succs que lui  droite.
Est-ce qu'il compte s'en affranchir ? Sachant que a signifie l'limination de la droite au premier tour.

Edit : ah, j'ai ma rponse, visiblement le voile sur la plage est interdit tout court
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/socie...ampaign=buffer
Vous apprcierez la mention des "bonnes moeurs" dans le PV.
Avec Sarko qui veut "lutter contre le multiculturalisme" (oui, carrment), je suis pas sr que ce soit termin. C'est la rentre, on va bien avoir droit aux menus de substitution  la cantine ou aux mamans voiles lors des sorties scolaires.

----------


## halaster08

> Edit : ah, j'ai ma rponse, visiblement le voile sur la plage est interdit tout court
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/socie...ampaign=buffer
> Vous apprcierez la mention des "bonnes moeurs" dans le PV.


Franchement quand je lis des trucs comme a j'ai honte pour mon pays, autant la polmique sur le burkini je peux comprendre, mais l un simple voile quoi! J'espre que cette personne va porter plainte et gagner.
C'est pas avec des dcisions comme celle l qu'on va combattre l'intgrisme religieux ou le terrorisme.




> "Une tenue de plage manifestant de manire ostentatoire une appartenance religieuse, alors que la France et les lieux de culte religieux sont actuellement la cible dattaques terroristes, est de nature  crer des risques de troubles  lordre public (attroupements, chauffoures, etc.) quil est ncessaire de prvenir."


L'attroupement a seulement eu lieu quand la police a voulu verbaliser cette femme, c'est complment dbile comme argument.

----------


## Mingolito

Le franais est rebelle et n'aime pas les interdictions  ::mrgreen:: 

<<*Les ventes de burkini dopes par le dbat franais, selon sa cratrice australienne*
La polmique ne de l'interdiction du burkini par quelques mairies franaises a contribu  doper les ventes de cette tenue de bain islamique, a affirm mardi sa cratrice australienne Aheda Zanetti. 
"C'est fou", a dclar Mme Zanetti . "Dimanche, nous avons reu 60 commandes en ligne, toutes provenant de non-musulmans", a ajout la cratrice de Sydney ge de 48 ans, qui dit recevoir en temps normal 10  12 commandes le dimanche. 
Elle s'est dite incapable de prciser le nombre de commandes au cours de la semaine coule, mais elle a affirm avoir reu de nombreux messages de soutien depuis la dcision prise par plusieurs localits du littoral franais d'interdire cette tenue sur les plages. En milieu de semaine, le Premier ministre Manuel Valls a apport son soutien aux maires, majoritairement de droite, qui ont pris des arrts d'interdiction. 
Mme Zanetti, qui est d'origine libanaise, explique avoir dessin il y a plus de 10 ans  Sydney le burkini en le concevant comme un outil d'intgration permettant  des musulmanes pratiquantes de profiter pleinement des joies de la plage. "De nombreuses personnes qui m'ont crit taient des femmes ayant eu un cancer du sein et m'expliquant qu'elles avaient toujours recherch quelque chose comme cela", a expliqu Mme Zanetti. 
Il existe plusieurs fabricants de tenues de bain islamiques, mais Mme Zanetti a dpos les marques "burkini" et burqini" (contraction de burqa et bikini). Elle affirme avoir t la premire  laborer une tenue deux pices couvrant intgralement la tte.>>

J'ai moi mme command un Burkini pour porter pour mes futurs dplacements  la mairie ou en prfecture, et surtout pour aller voter  ::lun:: 

Il me va bien non :

----------


## Invit

a n'a pas tard : 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...=twt_b-gdnnews

----------


## Invit

a va ? Toujours  l'aise avec ce qui se passe ?
https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-on-nice-beach



> The saddest thing was that people were shouting go home, some were applauding the police, she said.


Mme si on se place d'un point de vue purement gestionnaire, ils seraient pas plus utiles  faire autre chose ces quatre policiers ?

L'autre gros problme c'est que ce qui se passe ne s'appuie sur aucun texte de loi. Bon, je ne suis pas inquiet, il ne devrait pas tarder.

----------


## Zirak

> a va ? Toujours  l'aise avec ce qui se passe ?
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-on-nice-beach
> 
> Mme si on se place d'un point de vue purement gestionnaire, ils seraient pas plus utiles  faire autre chose ces quatre policiers ?



Et puis ce n'est mme pas un burkini qu'elle porte, mais un simple chle / voile, et elle ne voulait de toutes faons pas se baigner d'aprs ce qu'elle dit... 

La prochaine tape c'est quoi ? S'ils trouvent une musulmane rellement en burkini sur la plage, ils vont la faire se foutre  poil au milieu de tout le monde, ou l'embarquer en garde  vue ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Et puis ce n'est mme pas un burkini qu'elle porte, mais un simple chle / voile,


Je lis beaucoup de trucs comme a ce matin et a m'inquite. a veut dire qu'en quelques jours on a dj intrioris "burkini=pas bien", juste parce que quelques mairies ont instaur un arrt hors-la-loi.
Le burkini c'est juste un hijab fabriqu dans la mme matire que les maillots de bain. Il faudrait donc que les flics regardent l'tiquette de compo des vtements des femmes voiles ?
- 100% coton, c'est bon, tu peux rester.
- Ah, l y a de llasthanne, c'est un burkini. Enlve-le ou quitte la plage !

Mais sinon pour ceux qui tombent des nues je rappelle que des filles non-voiles sont exclues d'tablissements scolaires pour des jupes trop longues considres comme " connotation religieuse". C'est vrai quoi, tu vois une jupe noire qui arrive aux chevilles, tu pense direct "Islam".

Et en parallle a va faire des courbettes devant un roi du Maroc, a privatise des plages publiques pour des mirs Qatari et Saoudiens...

Je Godwine direct mais je m'en fous : les musulmans ne sont pas comme les juifs  l'poque. Ils sont plus nombreux, plus organiss, il y a des nations musulmanes, donc certaines financent le terrorisme... Le retour de bton risque de faire trs, trs mal. Des images comme celles de l'article c'est du pain bni pour les recruteurs de Daesh.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a va ? Toujours  l'aise avec ce qui se passe ?


Oui, a va ! Mieux en tout cas que 85 personnes qui taient alles voir le feu d'artifice sur la promenade des anglais le 14 juillet dernier... 




> L'autre gros problme c'est que ce qui se passe ne s'appuie sur aucun texte de loi.


Cela s'appuie sur un arrt municipal.



> En France, un arrt municipal est une dcision administrative unilatrale prise par le maire, ou, en son nom, par un maire-adjoint, un conseiller municipal ou certains hauts fonctionnaires municipaux ayant reu une dlgation de signature  cet effet1,2.
> 
> Conformment aux rgles gnrales de la dcentralisation opre par la loi du 2 mars 1982, les arrts municipaux sont excutoires de plein droit aprs avoir t publis, affichs ou notifis aux personnes concernes, et, dans la plupart des cas, aprs avoir t transmis au prfet ou au sous-prfet3,4 qui, s'il les juge illgaux, en demandera l'annulation auprs du juge administratif.
> 
> Les personnes et organismes concerns par les dispositions de l'arrt peuvent en contester le contenu par la voie du recours pour excs de pouvoir, le plus gnralement dans le dlai de deux mois  compter de l'affichage ou de la notification de l'arrt, et devant le tribunal administratif dans le ressort duquel se trouve la commune. Ils peuvent galement demander au prfet d'exercer son contrle de lgalit (comme indiqu dans le paragraphe prcdent), mais cette procdure tend  tre moins utilise car elle peut amener  dpasser le dlai de 2 mois dans lequel l'administr doit former son recours si le prfet dcide de se dsister du sien.
> 
> Un arrt municipal peut intervenir dans tous les champs de comptence municipaux, mme si l'on connait mieux les arrts qui interviennent dans le cadre des comptences de police municipale, pouvant aller jusqu' restreindre certaines liberts (couvre-feu, stationnement, etc.), tout en respectant, bien sr, l'ensemble des rgles juridiques franaises


Tu noteras que ce qui donne pouvoir aux arrts municipaux provient de la loi de dcentralisation de 1982, c'est--dire de Mittrand, c'est--dire du PS !  :;): 

@Zirak, ce n'est pas le fait de se baigner ou pas, qui change quoi que ce soit, puisque l'arrt municipal concerne la tenue vestimentaire sur la plage. Cette personne ne respecte pas cet arrt, c'est normal que les policiers interviennent. Un peu comme si tu roules bourrer, tu peux te faire arrter. C'est con si tu aimes bien conduire bourrer, franchement, ces lois liberticides...  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak, ce n'est pas le fait de se baigner ou pas, qui change quoi que ce soit, puisque l'arrt municipal concerne la tenue vestimentaire sur la plage
> Cette personne ne respecte pas cet arrt, c'est normal que les policiers interviennent. Un peu comme si tu roules bourrer, tu peux te faire arrter. C'est con si tu aimes bien conduire bourrer, franchement, ces lois liberticides...


Certains arrts mentionnait le fait que l'interdiction est aussi une question de scurit au niveau de la baignade il me semble, enfin bref, oui peu importe qu'elle se baigne ou non, dans tous les cas, c'est de la grosse connerie.  ::aie:: 


Si je roule bourr, je "peux" tuer des gens.

Elle va tuer qui en n'tant pas en maillot de bain sur la plage ? 

En faisant du tourisme sur une ville ctire, cela ne t'es jamais arriv d'aller te promener 5 mn sur la plage, en enlevant juste tes pompes / chaussettes et en gardant ton fute car tu n'as pas de maillot sur toi ? 

Pourquoi se balader en pantalon serait moins dangereux qu'en burkini ? 

On interdit les plages  tous les touristes qui ne sont pas en maillot ?  


Je ne vois mme pas comment tu peux cautionner un truc qui est clairement raciste, enfin du moins visant expressment une "population" ne correspondant pas  l'archtype du parfait petit franais blanc et catholique (ou  la limite athe, a on veut bien tolrer)...

----------


## Laurent 1973

> Oui, a va ! Mieux en tout cas que 85 personnes qui taient alles voir le feu d'artifice sur la promenade des anglais le 14 juillet dernier...


Je te rappel que l'assassin du 14 juillet (mari, 3 enfants) buvait rgulirement et courrait la "gueuse" comme pas deux ... 
Cet homme tait connu pour cinq faits de dlinquance de droit commun, de violences avec armes notamment.
Il tait dcris par ses voisin comme un homme "solitaire" et "silencieux", voire grossier.
=> En rsum, trs loin de ce que prconise l'Islam.
tre musulman, ne se rsume pas  porter la barbe et cri "HAlla elba!" 

Si tu considres que les 85 morts du 14 juillet justifie tout, on va faire quoi prochainement?
Imposer  tout musulman de porter un croissant rouge sur ses vtements en public?
Et pourquoi pas les rassembls dans un vlodrome pour leur offrir un voyage en wagon de marchandise?
=> Pour rappel, la "rafle du Vel d'Hiv" de 1942 tait tout  fait lgal et valid par les "bons" hommes politiques de l'poque.

----------


## Invit

> Oui, a va ! Mieux en tout cas que 85 personnes qui taient alles voir le feu d'artifice sur la promenade des anglais le 14 juillet dernier...


J'avais commenc  crire des insultes et puis je me suis ravis, je vais  la place poser une question.
Quel est le rapport ?
Je prcise que ceci est une vraie question. Certains font ce raccourci, et j'aimerais comprendre ce qui se passe dans leur tte. J'avais dj pos la question d'ailleurs, mais je n'ai pas eu la rponse. Comment on part d'un mec mme pas musulman pratiquant qui crase des personnes avec son camion  des flics qui obligent des femmes  retirer leur voile ?
Vous pensez vraiment que c'est pour empcher des attentats ? Dis-toi bien que pendant que les flics font a, ils s'occupent pas de la dlinquance dont sont tous issus les terroristes de 2015 et 2016.




> Un arrt municipal peut intervenir dans tous les champs de comptence municipaux, mme si l'on connait mieux les arrts qui interviennent dans le cadre des comptences de police municipale, pouvant aller jusqu' restreindre certaines liberts (couvre-feu, stationnement, etc.), *tout en respectant, bien sr, l'ensemble des rgles juridiques franaises*





> @Zirak, ce n'est pas le fait de se baigner ou pas, qui change quoi que ce soit, puisque l'arrt municipal concerne la tenue vestimentaire sur la plage. Cette personne ne respecte pas cet arrt, c'est normal que les policiers interviennent. Un peu comme si tu roules bourrer, tu peux te faire arrter. C'est con si tu aimes bien conduire bourrer, franchement, ces lois liberticides...


L'Etat garanti la libert de culte, le voile n'est pas interdit dans l'espace public mais un maire peut le faire uniquement dans sa ville. Si un maire interdit l'alcool dans sa ville alors qu'il n'y a pas de prohibition au niveau national tu diras la mme chose ?
Contrairement au mec bourr, qui cette femme met-elle en danger ?
A chaque arrt ou loi liberticide tu diras "c'est la loi, il faut respecter la loi" ?

Je vais re-Godwiner, parce que je pense de toute faon qu'on a franchit un cap et qu'avec la droite au pouvoir en 2017 qui devra contenter les 40% d'lecteurs FN (et PS aussi en fait), a ne va qu'empirer. L'interdiction de certaines professions aux juifs, la fermeture de leurs commerces, la dportation... Tout a tait lgal. C'est pas un mchant dictateur qui dbarque du jour au lendemain pour faire des trucs mchants. Des lois ont t votes, par des gens lus.

Au passage, petite caceddi  Souvi qui poste des articles canadiens : d'une part il y a une avalanche d'articles (de tous pays) qui ce matin se foutent bien de notre gueule (mais dans le sens inverse du tien), d'autre part le Canada vient d'autoriser le hijab dans les uniformes officiels de la police.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si je roule bourr, je "peux" tuer des gens.


tu peux le faire sans tre bourr ! 




> Elle va tuer qui en n'tant pas en maillot de bain sur la plage ?


J'en sais rien, mais bon, elle reprsente un risque aujourd'hui ! Personnellement, aujourd'hui, je regarde diffremment les musulmans. J'ai plus d'apprhension. J'ai un doute. 




> En faisant du tourisme sur une ville ctire, cela ne t'es jamais arriv d'aller te promener 5 mn sur la plage, en enlevant juste tes pompes / chaussettes et en gardant ton fute car tu n'as pas de maillot sur toi ?
> 
> Pourquoi se balader en pantalon serait moins dangereux qu'en burkini ?


Il est interdit de se balader  poil sur la plage, c'est pas plus dangereux qu'en maillot pourtant. 




> Je ne vois mme pas comment tu peux cautionner un truc qui est clairement raciste, enfin du moins visant expressment une "population" ne correspondant pas  l'archtype du parfait petit franais blanc et catholique (ou  la limite athe, a on veut bien tolrer)...


Personnellement, je ne vois pas l'aspect raciste. Anti-religion, oui, mais raciste... aucun rapport !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'avais commenc  crire des insultes et puis je me suis ravis, je vais  la place poser une question.
> Quel est le rapport ?


Le rapport entre les attentats et l'Islam ? Ben, si tu ne le vois pas, je ne peux pas grand-chose pour toi !  ::weird::

----------


## yildiz-online

> Le rapport entre les attentats et l'Islam ? Ben, si tu ne le vois pas, je ne peux pas grand-chose pour toi !


Mais tu peux trs bien faire quelque chose, tu peux lire le Coran, et voir si a correspond avec les vnements, tu peux discuter avec des musulmans et apprendre d'eux, vrifier si ils sont majoritairement comme a. 

Ca demande un investissement personnel, mais c'est bien la recherche de la connaissance qui fait la diffrence entre une personne claire et la masse populaire qui s'abreuve de on-dit.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais tu peux trs bien faire quelque chose, tu peux lire le Coran, et voir si a correspond avec les vnements, tu peux discuter avec des musulmans et apprendre d'eux, vrifier si ils sont majoritairement comme a. 
> 
> Ca demande un investissement personnel, mais c'est bien la recherche de la connaissance qui fait la diffrence entre une personne claire et la masse populaire qui s'abreuve de on-dit.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne sont pas majoritairement comme a qu'ils n'y en a pas...

-----

Je suis contre l'interdiction, mais on peut aussi se poser la question inverse quelle est lintrt de s'afficher avec une telle tenue? Si ce n'est pas un peut chercher de la provocation...

----------


## Invit

> Le rapport entre les attentats et l'Islam ? Ben, si tu ne le vois pas, je ne peux pas grand-chose pour toi !


Non, tu dtournes ma question. Je ne t'ai pas demand le rapport entre les attentats et l'Islam, je t'ai pos une question trs prcise,  propos d'un cas concret : le rapport entre les attentats et faire retirer son voile  une femme, sur la plage uniquement.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne sont pas majoritairement comme a qu'ils n'y en a pas...


Effectivement, et quelqu'un a t'il pris la peine de se renseigner au sujet de cette femme? ou bien l'habit fait dsormais le moine?




> Je suis contre l'interdiction, mais on peut aussi se poser la question inverse quelle est lintrt de s'afficher avec une telle tenue? Si ce n'est pas un peut chercher de la provocation...


C'est un peu le mme discours que ceux qui disent que c'est la faute des femmes vtues lgrement si elle se font violer,  partir du moment o on rejette sur l'autre notre propre incapacit  grer sa prsence, on tombe rapidement dans des drives liberticides.

----------


## halaster08

> quelle est lintrt de s'afficher avec une telle tenue? Si ce n'est pas un peut chercher de la provocation...


Un simple voile, une provocation !?


L o je ne suis pas d'accord c'est que cet arrt ne discrimine que les femmes, c'est intolrable. Les hommes musulmans portent tous la barbes normalement, je propose donc un arrt interdisant d'avoir de la barbe sur les plages, pour qu'enfin on retrouve un peu de *justice* dans ce pays.




> J'en sais rien, mais bon, elle reprsente un risque aujourd'hui ! Personnellement, aujourd'hui, je regarde diffremment les musulmans. J'ai plus d'apprhension. J'ai un doute.


Bah oui, une mre  la page avec ces enfants c'est suspect, pourquoi n'taient-ils pas devant la tl? Vraiment dangereux ces musulmans ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais tu peux trs bien faire quelque chose, tu peux lire le Coran, et voir si a correspond avec les vnements, tu peux discuter avec des musulmans et apprendre d'eux, vrifier si ils sont majoritairement comme a. 
> 
> Ca demande un investissement personnel, mais c'est bien la recherche de la connaissance qui fait la diffrence entre une personne claire et la masse populaire qui s'abreuve de on-dit.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il est crit dans la Bible "Tu ne tueras point", qu'il n'y a pas d'assassins chrtien ! 
Je ne dis pas "Tous les musulmans sont des terroristes", je dis "actuellement, les terroristes qui sment la mort un peu partout en ce moment, sont musulmans". Et, j'aimerais bien que l'on me dise comment je fais pour savoir si le musulman assis  cot de moi dans le train, est un terroriste ou un sympathique personnage ?

Lire le Coran ne rpondra pas  ma question, sinon il serait bon que les Imams (on peut supposer qu'ils ont lu le Coran) indiquent qui est un terroriste et qui ne l'est pas, non ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il est crit dans la Bible "Tu ne tueras point", qu'il n'y a pas d'assassins chrtien !


Si on suit ta logique tu regardes galement les chrtiens avec apprhension alors?




> Je ne dis pas "Tous les musulmans sont des terroristes", je dis "actuellement, les terroristes qui sment la mort un peu partout en ce moment, sont musulmans". Et, j'aimerais bien que l'on me dise comment je fais pour savoir si le musulman assis  cot de moi dans le train, est un terroriste ou un sympathique personnage ?


Et aussi qu'on te dise si le chrtien assis  cot est un assassin?




> Lire le Coran ne rpondra pas  ma question, sinon il serait bon que les Imams (on peut supposer qu'ils ont lu le Coran) indiquent qui est un terroriste et qui ne l'est pas, non ?


Si tu pourrais, tu pourrais faire la diffrence entre une personne qui connait sa religion et un ignorant, un terroriste excutant tant toujours manipul et donc connaissant peu sa religion.
Bien que soumis  interprtation, une connaissance intgrale du Coran ne pourra jamais justifier ces agissements, uniquement si on en retire des informations parcellaires, dans ce cas, comme pour tout texte, on peut lui faire dire ce que l'on veut...

----------


## Zirak

> tu peux le faire sans tre bourr !


Effectivement, mme si je ne vois pas l'intrt de cette intervention. 

Tu parlais des lois qui interdisaient de rouler bourr, je te rponds que c'est pour empcher des morts / blesss, aprs qu'on puisse tuer des gens en voiture sans tre bourr, je ne vois plus trop ce que cela a  voir ??? 





> J'en sais rien, mais bon, elle reprsente un risque aujourd'hui !


LOL

Ah ? Et un risque de quoi ?

Un burkini c'est comme une tenue de plonge, et un plongeur, une fois qu'il a tout son attirail, bon courage pour savoir si c'est un islamiste ou pas  ::D: 

Du coup, pour que tu ne fasse plus pipi de trouille dans la mer , on interdit la plonge sous-marine  tout le monde ? Ca me paraitrait plus sr ! 





> Personnellement, aujourd'hui, je regarde diffremment les musulmans. J'ai plus d'apprhension. J'ai un doute.


Donc y'a 0,000000001% des musulmans qui commettent des attentats, et du coup, ils te fonts tous plus peur ? 

Ok, avec toutes ces histoires de pdophilie, pourquoi on a toujours pas interdit aux curs / prtres / nonnes de ne plus porter l'habit religieux en publique ? Perso, j'ai beaucoup d'apprhension quand je vois des enfants  proximit d'un cur... Et puis de toutes faons, cela n'a rien de plus  faire que les burqa dans l'espace publique.

Qui me dit qu'en fait les nonnes (et pas John hein  ::D: ) ou les curs, ne se trimballent pas avec 1kg de C4 sous leur robe ? 





> Il est interdit de se balader  poil sur la plage, c'est pas plus dangereux qu'en maillot pourtant.


Nan a c'est juste une question de dcence, histoire d'viter que tu montre ta nouille aux enfants... Je ne vois encore pas comment tu peux faire la comparaison...





> Personnellement, je ne vois pas l'aspect raciste. Anti-religion, oui, mais raciste... aucun rapport !


C'est pour cela que j'ai ensuite prcis "*ou du moins* visant une population ne correspondant pas...", car oui, il y a des blancs musulmans, mme si on ne peut pas dire que cela cours les rues (malgr que cela augmente).

Mais bon, dans ta frayeur, tu ne dois pas lire les phrases en entier.  ::zoubi::

----------


## BenoitM

> Un simple voile, une provocation !?
> 
> 
> L o je ne suis pas d'accord c'est que cet arrt ne discrimine que les femmes, c'est intolrable. Les hommes musulmans portent tous la barbes normalement, je propose donc un arrt interdisant d'avoir de la barbe sur les plages, pour qu'enfin on retrouve un peu de *justice* dans ce pays.
> 
> 
> Bah oui, une mre  la page avec ces enfants c'est suspect, pourquoi n'taient-ils pas devant la tl? Vraiment dangereux ces musulmans ...


On parle du burkini qui n'existait pas, il y a 3 ans...

C'est pas la faute de la justice si les religions imposent des rgles vestimentaires qu'aux femmes.
(quoi que d'aprs certains juifs, l'homme devrait toujours avoir un couvre chef)

----------


## Zirak

> On parle du burkini qui n'existait pas, il y a 3 ans...


Pourtant, l'australienne l'a cre y'a plus longtemps que a.

Ce n'est pas qu'il n'existait pas, c'est qu'on en n'avait pas entendu parler plus que cela, et que la, profitant des attentats, on vient nous coller a sous le nez pour que l'on dbatte la dessus, pendant qu'on se fait enfiler de l'autre ct sur un truc plus important.

Tout ceci n'a rien  voir avec la religion, c'est juste un gros cran de fum...

----------


## halaster08

> On parle du burkini qui n'existait pas, il y a 3 ans...


Pas seulement, l'article mis en lien par Gastiflex il y a quelques post, parle d'un femme juste voil qui s'est pris un amende par qu'elle tait  la plage ...

----------


## Invit

> Je ne dis pas "Tous les musulmans sont des terroristes", je dis "actuellement, les terroristes qui sment la mort un peu partout en ce moment, sont musulmans". Et, j'aimerais bien que l'on me dise comment je fais pour savoir si le musulman assis  cot de moi dans le train, est un terroriste ou un sympathique personnage ?


Tu sais qu'il y a des musulmans qui se promnent arms en toute lgalit dans la police et dans l'arme ? Il y a galement des musulmans qui enseignent  nos enfants dans l'ducation nationale. D'autres musulmans dans les hpitaux ont la possibilit de nous tuer d'un coup de seringue ou de bistouri. Enfin, des musulmans de par leur mtier ont librement accs  des poids lourds, qui depuis Nice sont des engins de mort (voire des avions !). Et je te parle mme pas des musulmans particuliers qui comme toi et moi peuvent acheter ou louer des vhicules motoriss.
Bref, ils sont parmi nous et ces musulmans l sont quand mme vachement plus dangereux potentiellement que les femmes en hijab. Du coup est-ce que a serait pas vachement plus efficace d'interdire aux musulmans les professions o ils seraient en capacit de nuire, si on suit ton raisonnement ?




> On parle du burkini qui n'existait pas, il y a 3 ans...


Mais on s'en fout que a ait 3 ans ou 30 ! Il y a des femmes voiles en France depuis des dcennies. Qu'est ce que a change qu'une femme ait eu rcemment l'ide de faire un hijab dans la mme matire que nos maillots de bains pour que ce soit plus pratique pour les femmes voiles qui se baignaient habilles ou restaient sur la plage ?

Srieusement, on est "en guerre contre le terrorisme" (j'aime pas trop l'expression mais admettons) et les flics font se dessaper les femmes sur les plages. Toute la classe politique approuve jusqu'au premier ministre,  part le NPA aucun parti ne conteste, et dans deux mois au prochain attentat on se demandera pourquoi les flics n'ont pas empch a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si on suit ta logique tu regardes galement les chrtiens avec apprhension alors?
> 
> Et aussi qu'on te dise si le chrtien assis  cot est un assassin?


Je ne sais si je dois en rire... Pitoyable !




> Si tu pourrais, tu pourrais faire la diffrence entre une personne qui connait sa religion et un ignorant, un terroriste excutant tant toujours manipul et donc connaissant peu sa religion.
> Bien que soumis  interprtation, une connaissance intgrale du Coran ne pourra jamais justifier ces agissements, uniquement si on en retire des informations parcellaires, dans ce cas, comme pour tout texte, on peut lui faire dire ce que l'on veut...


Heu, les parents, les amis, ... n'ont pas russi  voir, et moi, en lisant un texte vieux de plusieurs millnaire, traduit et re-traduit, interprt par des gnrations de thologiens, je devrais tre capable du premier coup d'il de faire la diffrente ? 

Ne crois pas que je sois anti-musulmans, loin de l. Perso, je suis athe, je n'aime pas les religions, mais n'empche personne de croire en ce qu'il veut, tant que cela ne vienne pas m'imposer des choses. J'aime la France, et suis fier d'y tre n pour cette raison, entre autre. Parce que c'est un pays lac et donc qu'aucune religion ne peut m'imposer ses rgles. Et, c'est prcisment ce que je reproche  une partie (la partie visible) de la communaut musulmane, c'est de vouloir imposer  la Rpublique des rgles qui ne sont pas les siennes, sous couverts de pluralisme religieux ! Et je vois le burkini comme une provocation faite  la Rpublique et au principe de lacit.

----------


## Zirak

> J'aime la France, et suis fier d'y tre n pour cette raison, entre autre. Parce que c'est un pays lac *et donc qu'aucune religion ne peut m'imposer ses rgles*. Et, c'est prcisment ce que je reproche  une partie (la partie visible) de la communaut musulmane, c'est de vouloir imposer  la Rpublique des rgles qui ne sont pas les siennes, sous couverts de pluralisme religieux ! Et je vois le burkini comme une provocation faite  la Rpublique et *au principe de lacit*.



Pour le Larousse, la lacit se dfinit comme :

*Conception et organisation de la socit fonde sur la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat et qui exclut les glises de l'exercice de tout pouvoir politique ou administratif, et, en particulier, de l'organisation de l'enseignement*. 

ou

 Caractre de ce qui est laque, indpendant des conceptions religieuses ou partisanes. 


Pour le CNRTL (Centre national de ressources textuelles et lexicales, mis en place par le CNRS) :

 Principe de sparation dans l'tat de la socit civile et de la socit religieuse. 

ou

 Caractre des institutions, publiques ou prives, qui, selon ce principe, sont indpendantes du clerg et des glises; impartialit, *neutralit de l'tat  l'gard des glises et de toute confession religieuse*. 


Faudra m'expliquer d'une part, en quoi une femme qui porte le burkini  la plage va  l'encontre de tout a, mais surtout, quand et qui a essay de te forcer  porter le burkini  la plage ? 

Par contre oui, que l'Etat fasse chier les musulmans  la moindre occasion, ce n'est pas laque...  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc y'a 0,000000001% des musulmans qui commettent des attentats, et du coup, ils te fonts tous plus peur ?


Le vrai rapport, c'est 100% des terroristes sont musulmans, que 0% des personnes de leur entourage n'a vu quoi que ce soit. J'en conclus qu'tre dans un lieu public est plus dangereux si des musulmans sont prsents que dans le cas contraire. Et, bien videmment, a ne signifie pas que les musulmans prsents sont des terroristes, ni qu'un mec avec un crucifix ne va pas sortir un flingue et tirer dans le tas. a veut juste dire que, comme il faut se mfier d'un colis abandonn dans une gare, je me mfie des musulmans, et oui, aujourd'hui les musulmans, dans leur ensemble, me font peur, ou, pour le moins ne m'inspire pas confiance ! 



> Ok, avec toutes ces histoires de pdophilie, pourquoi on a toujours pas interdit aux curs / prtres / nonnes de ne plus porter l'habit religieux en publique ? Perso, j'ai beaucoup d'apprhension quand je vois des enfants  proximit d'un cur...


Comme tu le sais dj, je suis athe, et je ne pardonne pas d'avantage aux curs pdophiles ni  leurs suprieurs qui ont ferm les yeux ! Et, je ne critiquerai pas un gouvernement qui interdirait aux curs de s'occuper d'enfants !

----------


## yildiz-online

> Je ne sais si je dois en rire... Pitoyable !


Non, mais tu peux apporter un argument spcifiant pourquoi un musulman potentiellement terroriste est plus effrayant qu'un chrtien potentiellement assassin? C'est bien ce que tu expliquais je crois.




> Heu, les parents, les amis, ... n'ont pas russi  voir, et moi


Les parents qui ne s'en rendent pas qu'on c'est simplement parce que le dialogue est coup, les conflits intergnrationnels ne sont pas lapanage des occidentaux tu sais.




> en lisant un texte vieux de plusieurs millnaire, traduit et re-traduit, interprt par des gnrations de thologiens, je devrais tre capable du premier coup d'il de faire la diffrente


Pas de traduction multiple, le texte n'a pas t crit dans des langues diffrents contrairement  l'Evangile.
Il ne s'agit pas d'en comprendre les subtilit mais l'essence, tu es bien capable de faire le rsum d'un livre aprs l'avoir lu, on a tous fait a  l'cole,  toi de voir ensuite si a colle avec les pratiques terroristes.




> je devrais tre capable du premier coup d'il de faire la diffrente


Qui a parl de premier coup d'oeil, la communication, la comprhension et l'change te sont ils si tranger, dans ce cas effectivement, difficile de faire preuve d'ouverture d'esprit.




> tant que cela ne vienne pas m'imposer des choses.


Qu'est ce qui t'es impos par les musulmans?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, mais tu peux apporter un argument spcifiant pourquoi un musulman potentiellement terroriste est plus effrayant qu'un chrtien potentiellement assassin? C'est bien ce que tu expliquais je crois.


Je devrais faire leffort d'analyser le Coran pour comprendre les musulmans, alors que toi tu n'essaies mme pas de comprendre une phrase de quelques mots ?  
Franchement, tu te moques de qui ? 



> Qui a parl de premier coup d'oeil, la communication, la comprhension et l'change te sont ils si tranger, dans ce cas effectivement, difficile de faire preuve d'ouverture d'esprit.


Je ne sais pas si tu as vu les images de l'attentat de Nice, il me semble qu'une personne essaie tant bien que mal de dissuader le terroriste. A part des tirs de rvolver, je ne crois pas qu'il est obtenu grand-chose. Bon, je ne sais pas si cette personne avait lu le Coran, alors on va excuser ce terroriste, c'est a ?
J'ai pas eu l'impression n'ont plus qu'au Bataclan, les personnes ont eu beaucoup de temps pour discuter thologie avec les terroristes. Mais, bon, l encore, on va les excuser, la musique devait tre trop forte ! 




> Qu'est ce qui t'es impos par les musulmans?


Le burkini sur les plages ?  ::mouarf:: 
Srieusement, rien, pour le moment. Mais jusqu' quand ? Les revendications sont l, de plus en plus nombreuses, et ne correspondent pas  l'essence de la France. En tout cas, c'est mon point de vue.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Je devrais faire leffort d'analyser le Coran pour comprendre les musulmans, alors que toi tu n'essaies mme pas de comprendre une phrase de quelques mots ?  
> Franchement, tu te moques de qui ?


Je n'ai jamais dit que tu devrais, j'ai dit que tu pourrais, si tu veux continuer  regarder le monde au travers de lunettes sales, libre  toi.




> Je ne sais pas si tu as vu les images de l'attentat de Nice, il me semble qu'une personne essaie tant bien que mal de dissuader le terroriste. A part des tirs de rvolver, je ne crois pas qu'il est obtenu grand-chose. Bon, je ne sais pas si cette personne avait lu le Coran, alors on va excuser ce terroriste, c'est a ?
> J'ai pas eu l'impression n'ont plus qu'au Bataclan, les personnes ont eu beaucoup de temps pour discuter thologie avec les terroristes. Mais, bon, l encore, on va les excuser, la musique devait tre trop forte !


oui donc prvention, tout a, a n'existe pas...  quoi bon essayer de comprendre l'volution d'une personne vers un cot sombre, de voir de qui la motive pour la ramener  la raison, il est surement n terroriste de toute faon, a doit mme tre dans ses gnes.




> Le burkini sur les plages ? 
> Srieusement, rien, pour le moment. Mais jusqu' quand ?


La mme rponse que tous les gens qui s'en plaignent. "Ils ne font rien mais il y en a marre d'eux."
Autant de sens qu'une autre trs en vogue actuellement, "je suis pas raciste, mais ces trangers..."

----------


## behe

> Le vrai rapport, c'est 100% des terroristes sont musulmans


oula



> Par exemple, en 2013, il y a eu 152 attaques terroristes en Europe. Seules deux dentre elles avaient des motivations religieuses, 84 dentre elles taient motivs par des idaux ethno-nationalistes ou sparatistes.
> [...]
>  en 2011, lune des pires attaques terroristes en Europe, lorsqu Anders Breivik a abattu 77 personnes en Norvge pour dfendre sa cause, anti-immigration, anti-musulmans, et pro " Europe Chrtienne " comme cit dans son manifeste


Le terrorisme, ce n'est pas que des meurtres en masse par des musulmans qui n'ont jamais lu le Coran ...

----------


## Invit

> Le terrorisme, ce n'est pas que des meurtres en masse par des musulmans qui n'ont jamais lu le Coran ...


Sans oublier le record dtenu par le pilote allemand l'an dernier.

@Jon Shannow : t'es quand mme conscient que tout a va juste motiver certains  commettre des attentats ?

----------


## Laurent 1973

> Le vrai rapport, c'est 100% des terroristes sont musulmans, que 0% des personnes de leur entourage n'a vu quoi que ce soit.


Je t'invite  revoir tes chiffres concernant l'origine du terrorisme.

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/socie...lativiser.html
Si on tudie lenqute du nouvelobs, les islamistes reprsentent 1% des actes de terrorismes sur notre pays.
Le document date de 2013, mais les 10 terroristes islamistes de 2015-2016 ne font pas basculer les statistiques.

En France, il est plus dangereux de ctoyer un Corse, un Breton, un Basque ou un Anarchique qu'un Musulman.

----------


## r0d

> un Anarchique


J'en connais quelques uns, et ils sont effectivement trs dangereux. Les anarchiques, c'est le mal!  ::evil:: 
Par contre, les anarchistes sont plutt cools.  :;):

----------


## virginieh

> Ne crois pas que je sois anti-musulmans, loin de l. Perso, je suis athe, je n'aime pas les religions, mais n'empche personne de croire en ce qu'il veut, tant que cela ne vienne pas m'imposer des choses. J'aime la France, et suis fier d'y tre n pour cette raison, entre autre. Parce que c'est un pays lac et donc qu'aucune religion ne peut m'imposer ses rgles. Et, c'est prcisment ce que je reproche  une partie (la partie visible) de la communaut musulmane, c'est de vouloir imposer  la Rpublique des rgles qui ne sont pas les siennes, sous couverts de pluralisme religieux ! Et je vois le burkini comme une provocation faite  la Rpublique et au principe de lacit.


Honntement je suis contre le fait qu'on impose aux femmes de porter des voiles (pas par des ordres direct mais par la pression sociale qui est pire, et souvent invisible, mme par ceux ou celles qui la subissent).
Par contre il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie dans ce genre d'argument comme quoi le fait de porter un signe ostentatoire de sa religion nous choque parce qu'on est lac. Parce qu'une nonne par exemple qui passe dans une rue ou sur une plage ne choque personne. 
Comme dans l'article plus haut, si une nonne tait elle aussi passe  cot, combien d'entre vous croient qu'elle se serait fait verbaliser aussi ?
D'ailleurs je me demande ce qui se passerai si quelqu'un faisait des maillots de bain pour nonne et qu'elles allaient  la plage ? ::D: 
Encore une fois je suis contre le port du voile, mais ce n'est pas en rejetant les femmes mulsumanes en les forant  s'enfermer chez elles qu'on changera les choses.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'ai jamais dit que tu devrais, j'ai dit que tu pourrais, si tu veux continuer  regarder le monde au travers de lunettes sales, libre  toi.


As-tu lu la Bible ? La Torah ? Les textes Bouddhistes ? etc... 
Je ne crois pas en un Dieu, et refuse toutes les religions, j'ai lu la bible (a pourrait faire un bon bouquin de SF amricain, tellement il y a de morale  2 balles), mais a ne m'a pas appris pourquoi le catholicisme  perptrer toutes les horreurs qu'on lui connait. Donc, je ne crois pas que lire le Coran m'expliquerait pourquoi les terroristes se prtendent musulmans, ni pourquoi on doit mutiler les filles et les garons, ni pourquoi les femmes n'ont pas les mmes droits que les hommes, etc... Bref, c'est un livre, et comme tout livre, chacun y voit ce qu'il veut y voir !




> oui donc prvention, tout a, a n'existe pas...  quoi bon essayer de comprendre l'volution d'une personne vers un cot sombre, de voir de qui la motive pour la ramener  la raison, il est surement n terroriste de toute faon, a doit mme tre dans ses gnes.


Tout a ce sont de belles paroles. Mais, quand tu te trouves au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, le pourquoi ce type l, sort un fusil automatique et tire dans la foule (merde, je suis dans la foule), est-ce que a a encore un intrt ? 
Aujourd'hui, que a te plaise ou non, les terroristes se revendique de l'islam ! On entend, aprs chaque attentat, les mmes phrases sur le fait que ce n'est pas l'islam, que c'est une religion de paix et d'amour, blablablabla... Mais on apprend qu'il y a des mosques en France qui prchent l'intgrisme. Comment se fait-il que les musulmans n'aient pas alert les autorits ? Si j'allais dans une glise que le prtre pousserait les gens aux meurtres des musulmans ou des juifs, je porterais plainte immdiatement.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je t'invite  revoir tes chiffres concernant l'origine du terrorisme.
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/socie...lativiser.html
> Si on tudie lenqute du nouvelobs, les islamistes reprsentent 1% des actes de terrorismes sur notre pays.
> Le document date de 2013, mais les 10 terroristes islamistes de 2015-2016 ne font pas basculer les statistiques.
> 
> En France, il est plus dangereux de ctoyer un Corse, un Breton, un Basque ou un Anarchique qu'un Musulman.


Au nombre d'attentats, pas au nombre de victimes.

Je prfre 50 bombes de corse, breton, basque, anarchiste qui font exploser 3 vitres d'un magasin vide qu'un seul acte terroriste qui tue 20 personnes.

----------


## halaster08

> Je t'invite  revoir tes chiffres concernant l'origine du terrorisme.
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/socie...lativiser.html
> Si on tudie lenqute du nouvelobs, les islamistes reprsentent 1% des actes de terrorismes sur notre pays.
> Le document date de 2013, mais les 10 terroristes islamistes de 2015-2016 ne font pas basculer les statistiques.
> 
> En France, il est plus dangereux de ctoyer un Corse, un Breton, un Basque ou un Anarchique qu'un Musulman.


Merci Laurent pour ce lien trs instructif, cependant bien qu'en nombre d'attentats ils ne reprsentent qu'1% en nombre de morts c'est malheureusement autre chose, sans compter ceux de cette anne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sans oublier le record dtenu par le pilote allemand l'an dernier.


T'es au courant que ce n'est pas un acte terroriste ?  ::aie:: 



> @Jon Shannow : t'es quand mme conscient que tout a va juste motiver certains  commettre des attentats ?


Parce que tu crois encore qu'ils ont besoin d'une motivation ? 




> Je t'invite  revoir tes chiffres concernant l'origine du terrorisme.


Merci, j'ai ri ! 



> Au total, 2.564 attaques terroristes ont t perptres entre 1792 et 2013


Et ils ont oubli la guerre du feu !  ::ptdr:: 




> Honntement je suis contre le fait qu'on impose aux femmes de porter des voiles (pas par des ordres direct mais par la pression sociale qui est pire, et souvent invisible, mme par ceux ou celles qui la subissent).
> Par contre il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie dans ce genre d'argument comme quoi le fait de porter un signe ostentatoire de sa religion nous choque parce qu'on est lac. Parce qu'une nonne par exemple qui passe dans une rue ou sur une plage ne choque personne. 
> Comme dans l'article plus haut, si une nonne tait elle aussi passe  cot, combien d'entre vous croient qu'elle se serait fait verbaliser aussi ?
> D'ailleurs je me demande ce qui se passerai si quelqu'un faisait des maillots de bain pour nonne et qu'elles allaient  la plage ?
> Encore une fois je suis contre le port du voile, mais ce n'est pas en rejetant les femmes mulsumanes en les forant  s'enfermer chez elles qu'on changera les choses.


Entirement d'accord avec toi. Le problme c'est qu'en laissant ces intgristes imposs leurs burkas, leurs burkinis, on abandonne notre identit, qui, mme si je suis athe, je suis oblig de le reconnaitre, est d'origine catholique ! Car derrire ces attentats, il y a des hommes qui veulent simplement islamiser le monde, et a passe par faire accepter aux occidentaux leurs modes de vie ! En refusant le voile, le burkini, les plats hallal dans nos cantines, on s'oppose  l'islamisation que souhaite ces intgristes, et les musulmans qui se font le relais de ces revendications jouent un jeu trs dangereux...

----------


## yildiz-online

> As-tu lu la Bible ? La Torah ?


Oui,  l'origine j'tais chrtien. Mais plus important, je ne dnigre pas les autres religions et philosophies.




> j'ai lu la bible (a pourrait faire un bon bouquin de SF amricain, tellement il y a de morale  2 balles), mais a ne m'a pas appris pourquoi le catholicisme  perptrer toutes les horreurs qu'on lui connait.


Ca t'a donc appris qu'il n'y avait pas de causalit entre une religion chrtienne et les drives de personnes s'en revendiquant, c'est cette mme approche que tu pourrais comprendre en lisant le Coran.




> Donc, je ne crois pas que lire le Coran m'expliquerait pourquoi les terroristes se prtendent musulmans,


Tu y verrais que beaucoup de leurs pratiques sont parfaitement contraire  l'islam et qu'il sont souvent manipuls par des personnes avides de pouvoir.




> ni pourquoi on doit mutiler les filles


L'exision n'est pas une pratique islamique, c'est tribal, rien  voir avec les musulmans.




> et les garons


Tu peux te renseigner auprs d'un mdecin(non-musulman), il te dira que que c'est une pratique saine, c'est mme conseill.




> , ni pourquoi les femmes n'ont pas les mmes droits que les hommes,


Parce que la culture islamique donne une valeur forte  la famille et au mariage, au sein de la socit, il est donc normal qu'homme et femme aient des droits et des devoirs diffrents afin de satisfaire un quilibre.
La femme n'est ni soumise ni lse, par contre il y a a ce sujet beaucoup de drives dans les pays du maghreb, c'est vrai, mais c'est culturel, pas islamique.

----------


## souviron34

Moi je propose quelque chose :

A tous ceux que le nudisme ne drange pas - pour eux-mmes - qu'ils se mettent sur la plage commune avec tous les autres... 

Et que toutes les femmes que le monokini ne drangent pas viennent s'installer  ct d'une femme en burquini..

Car si c'est au nom de la libert de chacun de "s'habiller" comme il veut alors c'est strictement la mme chose....   Et si a drange des gens et qu'ils protestent, alors la protestation contre le burquini est aussi fonde... 

 ::D: 



Note: on peut quand mme remarquer que mme dans des zones  forte concentration de musulmans comme vers Bziers et Lunel, sur les plages, jusqu' il y a 3 ans environ on ne voyait rien et les familles musulmanes allaient  la plage en toute tranquillit et "vivre ensemble",,,, Que ce serait-il pass qui aurait chang la donne de 50 ans pour que d'un seul coup a devienne "ncessaire" de porter ce vtement ??? Comment se fait-il que ce vtement - d'une vision totalement intgriste du Coran et de la religion - n'ait attendu que ces dernires annes pour faire son apparition, alors que dans les 25 dernires annes en hiver sur les plages d'Agadir les femmes musulmanes marocianes se baignaient en bikini ???  Le Coran et l'islam n'auraient-ils que 4 ou 5 ans ???

----------


## Zirak

> Note: on peut quand mme remarquer que mme dans des zones  forte concentration de musulmans comme vers Bziers et Lunel, sur les plages, jusqu' il y a 3 ans environ on ne voyait rien et les familles musulmanes allaient  la plage en toute tranquillit et "vivre ensemble",,,, Que ce serait-il pass qui aurait chang la donne de 50 ans pour que d'un seul coup a devienne "ncessaire" de porter ce vtement ??? Comment se fait-il que ce vtement - d'une vision totalement intgriste du Coran et de la religion - n'ait attendu que ces dernires annes pour faire son apparition, alors que dans les 25 dernires annes en hiver sur les plages d'Agadir les femmes musulmanes marocianes se baignaient en bikini ???  Le Coran et l'islam n'auraient-ils que 4 ou 5 ans ???



Ou peut-tre que jusqu' y'a 3 ans, tu ne voyais sur la plage ( Bziers ou ailleurs) que des musulmanes qui n'avaient pas fait le choix (ou ne s'tait pas fait imposer) de porter le voile / la burka / le niqab / ce que tu veux (voir mme des pas pratiquantes tout court, tous les maghrbins ne sont pas pratiquant et/ou ne respecte pas tout  100% dans le Coran, surtout qu'en plus  ce niveau l, ce n'est pas obligatoire...), et que celles qui l'avaient fait ce choix, restaient chez elles ? Et que cette cration leur permet donc d'aller  la plage avec les autres, sans rompre leur choix, ni pour autant te gner en quoi que ce soit ?

Surtout que vous nous venez nous dire que c'est les intgristes qui veulent nous imposer a, alors que justement, les intgristes n'en veulent pas car ils trouvent cela trop moulant...  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

[QUOTE=yildiz-online;8722882]



> j'ai lu la bible (a pourrait faire un bon bouquin de SF amricain, tellement il y a de morale  2 balles), mais a ne m'a pas appris pourquoi le catholicisme  perptrer toutes les horreurs qu'on lui connait.
> [/QUOTE=Jon Shannow]
> Ca t'a donc appris qu'il n'y avait pas de causalit entre une religion chrtienne et les drives de personnes s'en revendiquant, c'est cette mme approche que tu pourrais comprendre en lisant le Coran.


Pourtant un livre qui se dit tre la vrit, qui dis qui commet un pch et qui condamne tout ceux qui ne suivent pas son code de conduite.
Ca explique quand mme pas mal les drivent  :;): 





> Tu y verrais que beaucoup de leurs pratiques sont parfaitement contraire  l'islam et qu'il sont souvent manipuls par des personnes avides de pouvoir.
> 
> 
> L'exision n'est pas une pratique islamique, c'est tribal, rien  voir avec les musulmans.


Va peut-tre falloir changer de religion car il y a pas grand monde dans ses adeptes qui a l'air de la comprendre. 





> Parce que la culture islamique donne une valeur forte  la famille et au mariage, au sein de la socit, il est donc normal qu'homme et femme aient des droits et des devoirs diffrents afin de satisfaire un quilibre.
> La femme n'est ni soumise ni lse, par contre il y a a ce sujet beaucoup de drives dans les pays du maghreb, c'est vrai, mais c'est culturel, pas islamique.


Euh on ne doit pas avoir la mme dfinition de l'quilibre.

En quoi on as besoin d'une religion pour donner de la valeur  sa famille??
Ah toujours cette ide que sans religion les gens sont des mcrants sans morale.

----------


## Invit

> T'es au courant que ce n'est pas un acte terroriste ?


Ah oui pardon, le meurtre de dizaines de civils innocents n'est pas un acte terroriste s'il est commis par un blanc, mais l'oeuvre d'un dsquilibr.




> Le problme c'est qu'en laissant ces intgristes imposs leurs burkas, leurs burkinis


Il n'y a pas de burqa en France. Le burkini n'est qu'un hijab plus confortable pour la plage et n'est pas plus couvrant. J'ai l'impression qu'avec ce nouveau mot vous avez un bon prtexte pour demander l'interdiction du voile tout court.




> Parce que tu crois encore qu'ils ont besoin d'une motivation ?


Oui.
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/r...e_1793163.html



> Les sympathisants jihadistes semblent eux-mmes surpris que la police municipale de Nice fasse leur travail de propagande  leur place. Pour eux, c'est du pain bnit. Le rcit jihadiste martle depuis des annes qu'il serait impossible pour un musulman de vivre sa religion dignement en France. Alors videmment, ds leur diffusion, ces photos sont passes en quelques minutes  peine en tte des sujets les plus discuts dans la "jihadosphre", o la tonalit gnrale tait : "La France humilie une pauvre musulmane."
> 
> Pourtant, au dbut de la polmique sur le burkini, jihadistes et salafistes s'tonnaient de "tout le vacarme fait par des mcrants" au sujet d'un usage vestimentaire qu'eux-mmes jugent contraire  leur dogme.





> Vu la brutalit de son application, on peut en effet le considrer. Dans un contexte de rcurrence des attentats, les municipalits qui l'ont interdit estiment que le burkini est l'expression d'un "communautarisme" qui pourrait constituer un marchepied vers une forme de radicalit. Mais  l'inverse, pour celles qui le portent, ce vtement de bain est paradoxalement vcu comme un compromis entre leur conservatisme religieux et la socit occidentale moderne. 
> 
> Ce compromis est intolrable chez les salafistes et les jihadistes. Dans ces milieux, les femmes ne vont tout simplement pas  la plage ou alors dans des conditions beaucoup plus strictes et srement pas en burkini, entoures d'autres femmes en bikini. Le burkini est jug non conforme  leur interprtation du Coran et de la sunna [la loi divine].

----------


## Jipt

Alors moi, je suis pour une interdiction stricte et dure pour la bonne et simple raison que si on en autorise 1 (oui, je mets mon nombre en chiffre plutt qu'en lettres, a sera plus visuel et vitera toute ambigut) aujourd'hui, demain il y en aura 2 et dans 10 ans les plages en seront couvertes et a va tre une abomination visuelle et esthtique.
Toute ma petite enfance j'ai t terroris par le fantme de Belphgor, mon pre tant fan de ce film il l'avait achet en 9,5 pour les soires de projection familiales, alors ces terreurs ne vont pas revenir  la fin de ma vie, merdum quoi !

oui, j'ai un peu 'toshop, mais  peine  ::mrgreen:: 
Sans compter comment a doit "mariner" grave l-dessous en plein soleil, et elles doivent souffrir je vous raconte pas !

Le plus rigolo c'est quand on lit ce texte qui trane un peu partout (il nous faudrait des lecteurs nord-africains pour confirmer), o on dcouvre qu' part quelques lobotomises, l'immense majorit des femmes aimerait bien pouvoir se baigner normalement, genre :


Et j'cris *lobotomises* car comme l'crivait Einstein, "_un homme en uniforme n'a pas besoin de cerveau pour marcher au pas, une moelle pinire lui serait amplement suffisante_" (de mmoire mais c'est l'ide), on peut faire le rapprochement avec ces *matrones en uniforme* religieux...
Hopopop, je vous vois venir avec les bonnes surs, vi, mais les bonnes surs (et les curs), j'en ai jamais vu  la plage ( part la bombasse en deuche dans Le gendarme ...  ::mouarf:: )

Tiens, a me fait penser  tous ces cul-en-l'air 5 fois par jour en normes troupeaux grgaires, ce genre de comportement m'a toujours fait peur. Alors please, ok si a convient  certains individus, mais ils se sont tromps de pays en venant ici, comme si moi je voulais danser le tango et que je rentre au Bataclan...  ::aie:: 


Spcial ddicace  Wolinski, tomb  Charlie en janvier 2015, qui aimait les femmes, les vraies, et crivait 
 _Ne croire en rien a laisse du temps pour penser_

----------


## yildiz-online

> Pourtant un livre qui se dit tre la vrit, qui dis qui commet un pch et qui condamne tout ceux qui ne suivent pas son code de conduite.
> Ca explique quand mme pas mal les drivent


Tout  fait, c'est uniquement valide pour les musulmans, les non-musulmans ne sont en aucun cas tenu de respecter nos devoirs, et donc ce qu'il font n'est pas considr comme pch.





> Va peut-tre falloir changer de religion car il y a pas grand monde dans ses adeptes qui a l'air de la comprendre.


Vraiment? sur 1 000 000 000 de musulmans, pas grand monde a fait combien de terroristes?




> Euh on ne doit pas avoir la mme dfinition de l'quilibre.


Pas la mme dfinition, est ce pour cela qui la mienne est moins bonne ou meilleure? il faut apprendre que tout le monde ne vit pas de la mme manire sur cette plante et que c'est justement une richesse, et non une tare.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah oui pardon, le meurtre de dizaines de civils innocents n'est pas un acte terroriste s'il est commis par un blanc, mais l'oeuvre d'un dsquilibr.


Pour que ce soit un acte terroriste, il faudrait que l'auteur ait une revendication, une volont de semer la terreur pour faire passer un message, o je ne sais quoi.
L, on a juste affaire  un malade mental. Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas grave, et qu'il n'y a rien  dire l-dessus, mais a n'a rien  voir. 

C'est comme comparer le mec qui vole une pomme  l'talage parce qu'il a faim et un mec qui tue un commerant pour lui prendre la caisse !  ::roll:: 
Si tu ne vois pas de diffrence, je ne peux rien pour toi.

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens, a me fait penser  tous ces cul-en-l'air 5 fois par jour en normes troupeaux grgaires, ce genre d'image m'a toujours fait peur. Alors please, si a plat  certains individus, ils se sont tromps de pays en venant ici, comme moi si je voulais danser le tango et que je rentre au Bataclan...


C'est marrant que tu parles de a, car il y a des partisans d'extrme droite / catho, qui ont fait une prire dans la rue  Paris y'a pas longtemps (dans la semaine ou 2 semaines max), alors que c'est interdit depuis 2011, et qui ont profit de l'vnement pour agresser un noir.

Qu'attendons-nous pour foutre tous les catholiques et les votant FN dehors ?  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Tout  fait, c'est uniquement valide pour les musulmans, les non-musulmans ne sont en aucun cas tenu de respecter nos devoirs, et donc ce qu'il font n'est pas considr comme pch.


Pourquoi alors quand on va en Arabie saoudite/Iran les femmes doivent mettre le voile?
Pourquoi on interdit l'alcool dans certains pays si ca ne s'applique qu'aux musulmans? 
Faudra m'expliquer pourquoi il y a un tas de musulmans* qui se tapent sur la gueule de l'autre car ils n'obissent pas  leurs vision du Coran (Chiite/Sunnite, Syrie, Irak, meutre d'homosexuels, de minorit,...)
*marche aussi avec les autres religions et mme parfois avec des idologies




> Vraiment? sur 1 000 000 000 de musulmans, pas grand monde a fait combien de terroristes?


Je ne parlais pas des terroristes mais de personne qui n'ont pas l'air de connaitre la religion (excitions, bourka,  et autre comportements que tu as cits qui ne serait pas dans la religion musulmanes mais quand mme fortement pratiqu) 




> Pas la mme dfinition, est ce pour cela qui la mienne est moins bonne ou meilleure?


Quand la femme est la tentatrice et qu'elle doit se cach de l'homme je n'appelle pas ca un quilibre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

a reprend ce que disait Souviron



> Or, jusqu'aux annes 1990, la mixit et les maillots de bain taient la rgle sur les plages d'Algrie, o la baignade habille tait l'exception le long de ses 1.600 km de ctes. 
> 
> "Au lieu d'avoir une mixit sociale sur les plages comme cela avait toujours t le cas, des murs sont rigs entre celles qui peuvent se permettre une plage payante et bronzer comme elles le veulent et celles qui, par conviction ou par obligation, nagent dans une tenue dcrte dcente par la socit", regrette Saida, une enseignante d'anglais. 
> 
> Prs d'elle, Katia Ouahid, est en bikini "par principe". 
> 
> "J'ai pris du poids avec mes grossesses mais je refuse le diktat de la socit. Quand les islamistes interdisaient aux femmes d'aller  la plage, on n'a pas cd. On partait en famille et avec des amis et on se mettait en maillot", rappelle Katia, la cinquantaine. 
> 
> Amina, l'une de ses amies, regrette aussi que "la socit ait normment rgress sur le plan des liberts individuelles". "Il ne manque plus que l'on placarde  l'entre: +plage familiale, tenue dcente exige+", s'insurge-t-elle, en se disant "nostalgique" des grandes plages o les filles taient en maillots aux couleurs chatoyantes.


Cette islamisation est rcente ! Mme dans les pays du Maghreb, et encore plus en France.

@Jipt  :+1: 
@Zirak : Tu ne trouves pas que les partisans FN sont particulirement stigmatiss, toi ? Plus que les musulmans, je dirais. D'ailleurs, il est intressant de faire le parallle entre monte du FN et monte de l'islamisme. 
Si on prend l'islamisme, parler des drives de l'islam en France, ferait monter l'islamisme, et donc il faudrait laisser faire tout et n'importe quoi aux musulmans. 
Par contre, la monte du FN c'est du  des fachos, et il faut rappeler sans cesse que ce sont des fachos, des racistes, etc... Ne dites pas qu'il y aurait des gens qui voteraient FN par dpit ou raz-le-bol des PS/LR/FdG/Ecolos. Non, ce sont TOUS des fachos/racistes sans exceptions !
D'un cot, pas d'amalgame, de l'autre ... 

Je serais pro-FN que a me confirmerais dans mes convictions ! ::roll::

----------


## yildiz-online

> Pourquoi alors quand on va en Arabie saoudite/Iran les femmes doivent mettre le voile?
> Pourquoi on interdit l'alcool dans certains pays si ca ne s'applique qu'aux musulmans?


Parce qu'il est non seulement interdit  un musulman de consommer l'alcool mais galement de produire ou fournir, si tous les participants de la chaine de production jusqu'a la bouteille sur la table sont non-musulmans aucun soucis, en pratique tu imagines bien que a doit tre compliqu  raliser.
Pour le voile c'est la politique du pays, aucune obligation islamiquement parlant, sauf en entrant dans une mosque.




> Faudra m'expliquer pourquoi il y a un tas de musulmans* qui se tapent sur la gueule de l'autre car ils n'obissent pas  leurs vision du Coran (Chiite/Sunnite, Syrie, Irak, meutre d'homosexuels, de minorit,...)
> *marche aussi avec les autres religions et mme parfois avec des idologies


Parce que ce sont des humains, les guerres geopolitiques n'ont pas plus de sens, pas besoin d'tre croyant pour faire la guerre.




> Je ne parlais pas des terroristes mais de personne qui n'ont pas l'air de connaitre la religion (excitions, bourka,  et autre comportements que tu as cits qui ne serait pas dans la religion musulmanes mais quand mme fortement pratiqu)


Ca dpend des pays, mais trs souvent la culture  une influence trop forte et ngative, et ils ne gardent de la religion que ce qui les arrange.




> Quand la femme est la tentatrice et qu'elle doit se cach de l'homme je n'appelle pas ca un quilibre.


Au vu des messages plus haut voulant des belles femmes dnudes sur les plages pour reluquer la viande, je trouve a logique, vu la nature de l'homme.
Mais c'est dommage, j'en conviens.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu ne trouves pas que les partisans FN sont particulirement stigmatiss, toi ? Plus que les musulmans, je dirais.


Ah bon, car on fait des pataqus comme a pendant des jours avec limite un dbat nationale comme un partisan FN fait / dit une connerie, ou un truc hors la loi ? La moiti du temps ils ne sont mme pas exclus du parti...





> Si on prend l'islamisme, parler des drives de l'islam en France, ferait monter l'islamisme, *et donc il faudrait laisser faire tout et n'importe quoi aux musulmans.*


J'aimerais bien savoir d'o tu as encore t tirer a ???

Et encore une fois, en quoi le burkini est une drive de l'islam, puisque mme les intgristes n'en veulent pas ? 

Ces femmes qui le porte le font par choix pour la plupart, et ne gne strictement personne, encore une fois, je ne vois pas en quoi une femme en burkini  la plage, t'empchera d'aller te baigner et de t'amuser comme d'habitude ??? 

Que l'on se batte contre le fait que certaines musulmanes soient contraintes de porter le voile, la burqa, ou le niqab, ok, mais si c'est par choix, qu'on les laisse s'habiller comme elles veulent...

En fait vous avez exactement la mme ractions que tous ces vieux qui ne veulent pas voir de tatouages, de piercings, de casquette, de fringue gothique, ou autre, mais laissez donc les gens vivre leur vie comme ils l'entendent sans les juger en permanence, tant qu'ils ne cherchent pas  VOUS obliger de faire la mme chose qu'eux ou de vous habiller de la mme faon. 

Personne n'a dit qu'il fallait tout laisser passer aux musulmans et leur laisser faire tout ce qu'ils veulent, on dit juste qu'il faut arrter de leur casser les noix  la moindre occasion, pour des trucs qui n'ont aucune influence sur ta propre vie. Y'a quand mme une bonne nuance. ^^





> Par contre, la monte du FN c'est du  des fachos, et il faut rappeler sans cesse que ce sont des fachos, des racistes, etc... Ne dites pas qu'il y aurait des gens qui voteraient FN par dpit ou raz-le-bol des PS/LR/FdG/Ecolos. Non, ce sont TOUS des fachos/racistes sans exceptions !
> D'un cot, pas d'amalgame, de l'autre ...


C'est vrai qu'il n'y a strictement aucun autre parti que le FN comme possibilit pour exprimer son raz-le-bol...

Ils n'ont qu' voter pour le parti  deuche tiens ! xD 

O crer leur propre parti, comme plusieurs le suggre sur DVP aux abstentionnistes. 





> Je serais pro-FN que a me confirmerais dans mes convictions !


Bah vu tes propos en gnral ds que cela parle d'Islam, et le fait que y'a dj quelques mois de cela, tu hsitais  voter Marine en 2017, je pense qu'il ne te sera bientt plus ncessaire d'employer le conditionnel.  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi alors quand on va en Arabie saoudite/Iran les femmes doivent mettre le voile?


Parce qu'un pays et une religion ce n'est pas la mme chose ? Parce qu'il n'existe pas de "pays de l'Islam" ?
Tu prends celui-l parce que a t'arrange, mais tu aurais pu prendre le Maroc qui a une religion d'Etat, dont le roi est commandeur des croyants et qui mme sans tre un modle au niveau des droits de l'homme n'oblige pas les trangres  se voiler.

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi alors quand on va en Arabie saoudite/Iran les femmes doivent mettre le voile?
> Pourquoi on interdit l'alcool dans certains pays si ca ne s'applique qu'aux musulmans?


Il ne faut pas oublier que tous les pays ne sont pas laques, et que dans certains d'entre eux, la religion fait partie prenante de l'organisation du pays.

C'est une question de respect, qu'on se comprenne bien :

si je vais  l'tranger, que cela soit en sjour ou pour y vivre, j'essais de vivre ma vie comme d'habitude, en me conformant au mieux aux rgles du pays, c'est ce qu'essai de faire la trs grosse majorit des musulmans en France, ils n'essaient pas d'imposer leur religion aux autres, ils essaient de vivre leur religion du mieux qu'ils peuvent, sans faire chier les autres. Encore une fois dans le cas prsent, le burkini, en dehors de quelques pervers frustrs, ne gne personne.

Maintenant, je suis bien d'accord avec vous, que si certains essayaient d'imposer leur religion (et je suis aussi d'accord avec toi, c'est valable pour toutes les religions), il faudrait faire quelque chose, mais comme l'a dit Jon lui-mme, pour l'instant, personne ne lui a demander de faire quoi que ce soit !

En faite, vous tes comme les paysans dans Kaamelott, vous gueuler "rvolte !", sans mme avoir quoi que ce soit  propos de quoi vous plaindre, juste par principe.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah bon, car on fait des pataqus comme a pendant des jours avec limite un dbat nationale comme un partisan FN fait / dit une connerie, ou un truc hors la loi ? La moiti du temps ils ne sont mme pas exclus du parti...


Heu ! Je drais "oui". te souviens-tu de l'histoire de la banane et de Taubira ? C'en est une parmi tant d'autres. 
Et, si j'ai bien souvenir, certains se sont faits exclure du parti.



> Et encore une fois, en quoi le burkini est une drive de l'islam, puisque mme les intgristes n'en veulent pas ?


Pas d'amalgame, veux-tu ! Je parle de l'islam et toi stigmatises en les confondants avec les islamistes...  ::nono:: 




> Ces femmes qui le porte le font par choix pour la plupart, et ne gne strictement personne, encore une fois, je ne vois pas en quoi une femme en burkini  la plage, t'empchera d'aller te baigner et de t'amuser comme d'habitude ???


Personnellement, mis  part le cot inesthtique, je m'en fous, surtout que cot inesthtique, sur une plage, y a pire...  ::ptdr:: 
Je pense que les femmes obligs de porter le voile, ne portent pas d'avantage le burkini, ces femmes ne vont pas  la plage. 
Celles qui portent le burkinis sont dans la mouvance revendicatrice musulmane des jeunes franais qui dtestent la France (sans savoir pourquoi, le plus souvent), et qui profitent des "repentants bien-pensants" en vogue actuellement, pour qui la France doit se faire pardonner son histoire, pour provoquer, choquer, sous couverts de racisme et/ou d'islamophobie des franais. Ils trouvent soutien dans des associations de bobos, qui sont les dindons de la farce, car ils les mprisent copieusement, et cherche la provocation partout o ils peuvent la trouver. Ils sont bien aider par une classe politique dpasse, incomptente et ridicule et par des mdias du mme acabit !
Ce qui m'inquite, c'est que a entraine une monte des intgristes de tout poils...

----------


## Zirak

> Heu ! Je drais "oui". te souviens-tu de l'histoire de la banane et de Taubira ? C'en est une parmi tant d'autres. 
> Et, si j'ai bien souvenir, certains se sont faits exclure du parti.


De mmoire, on en a parl beaucoup moins longtemps (alors qu'il y avait des propos hors-la-loi) que le moindre truc en rapport avec l'Islam.

Certains se sont fait exclure ? Et pourquoi tous ceux qui tiennent ce genre de propos, ne sont donc pas exclus de ce parti qui comme Sarkozy,  soit disant chang ?  ::D: 




> Pas d'amalgame, veux-tu ! Je parle de l'islam et toi stigmatises en les confondants avec les islamistes...


Ok alors en quoi c'est une drive de l'Islam, puisque le burkini n'est juste que quelque chose de dj existant, mais dans une autre matire ? 

La drive, c'est d'utiliser des matriaux pour tenue de plonge ?  ::aie:: 





> Je pense que les femmes obligs de porter le voile, ne portent pas d'avantage le burkini, ces femmes ne vont pas  la plage. 
> Celles qui portent le burkinis sont dans la mouvance revendicatrice musulmane des jeunes franais qui dtestent la France (sans savoir pourquoi, le plus souvent), et qui profitent des "repentants bien-pensants" en vogue actuellement, pour qui la France doit se faire pardonner son histoire, pour provoquer, choquer, sous couverts de racisme et/ou d'islamophobie des franais. Ils trouvent soutien dans des associations de bobos, qui sont les dindons de la farce, car ils les mprisent copieusement, et cherche la provocation partout o ils peuvent la trouver. Ils sont bien aider par une classe politique dpasse, incomptente et ridicule et par des mdias du mme acabit !
> Ce qui m'inquite, c'est que a entraine une monte des intgristes de tout poils...


C'est vrai que la dame sur la photo, avait l'air d'une "jeune" dtestant la France... 

Elle avait plutt l'air d'avoir 40 ou 50 balais, et de vouloir passer du temps tranquille  la plage. 

En gros, comme la plupart des gens "qui ne sont pas racistes", tu veux faire porter le chapeau de ton ressenti (qui n'est pas forcment juste, et pour lequel tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances)  tous ceux qui sont de la mme confession que quelques connards ?

----------


## r0d

> Celles qui portent le burkinis sont dans la mouvance revendicatrice musulmane des jeunes franais qui dtestent la France (sans savoir pourquoi, le plus souvent), et qui profitent des "repentants bien-pensants" en vogue actuellement, pour qui la France doit se faire pardonner son histoire, pour provoquer, choquer, sous couverts de racisme et/ou d'islamophobie des franais. Ils trouvent soutien dans des associations de bobos, qui sont les dindons de la farce, car ils les mprisent copieusement, et cherche la provocation partout o ils peuvent la trouver.


Une bien belle numration de convictions que voil.
a me fait penser  ces espagnols qui, lorsque je mangeais du camembert en leur prsence, pensaient que c'tait juste pour les emmerder ( cause de l'odeur).

Le procs d'intention est un exercice prilleux. Il ne s'agit pas de l'interdire (interdiction formelle, pas lgale s'entend), mais de prendre conscience que lorsqu'on s'y adonne, il faut matriser l'art de l'autocritique sinon le risque de drive a un cot trop lev.

La question de notre rapport avec la religion est un dbat traditionnellement trs ardent en France. Nombre de pays n'ont pas ce rapport, comme par exemple les USA qui n'est pas un pays lac. Cette rsurgence de certaines pratiques religieuses, voire cultuelles parfois, fait remonter en surface, une fois de plus, ce vieux serpent des mers. 

Il y a un peu plus de deux sicles, la question a t rgle selon la mode de l'poque:  coup de guillotine et de destructions d'glises.
Autre poque, autres murs, autres mthodes.
La question est ontologiquement la mme, mais le contexte est totalement diffrent, et nous devons trouver de nouvelles rponses.
Et cet exercice est particulirement difficile parce que les personnes qui sont senses proposer des rponses  ce genre de questions ne sont pas formes pour cela. D'une part les lus ne le sont pas parce qu'ils savent rsoudre des problmes politiques, mais parce qu'ils sont trs dous dans l'art de se faire lire; deux choses qui n'ont rien voir car les vitrines de la politique sont aujourd'hui parties, causes et consquences, de la socit du spectacle. D'autre part, les savants sont aujourd'hui les objets de la Technique, c'est  dire l'inverse de ce qui devrait tre. En tout cas, l'inverse de la faon dont la rpublique a t initialement conue.

----------


## BenoitM

> Parce qu'il est non seulement interdit  un musulman de consommer l'alcool mais galement de produire ou fournir, si tous les participants de la chaine de production jusqu'a la bouteille sur la table sont non-musulmans aucun soucis, en pratique tu imagines bien que a doit tre compliqu  raliser.


Parce que c'est difficile on l'interdit? C'est les mesures prventives? 




> Pour le voile c'est la politique du pays, aucune obligation islamiquement parlant, sauf en entrant dans une mosque.


Euh la politique du pays elle est fait par qui? 




> Parce que ce sont des humains, les guerres geopolitiques n'ont pas plus de sens, pas besoin d'tre croyant pour faire la guerre.


Non mais la religion (ainsi que le nationalisme) aide bien  ::): 
Quand on est le peuple lu, qu'on a la vrit, quand on est la meilleurs race, ...





> Il ne faut pas oublier que tous les pays ne sont pas laques, et que dans certains d'entre eux, la religion fait partie prenante de l'organisation du pays.


Il parrait que l'Islam tolre les autres religions (les athes?).
C'est pays sont constitu majoritairement de musulmans.
Donc comment un pays dominer par une religion qui tolre les autres et ne force pas les autres croyants peut mettre en place des lois qui ne respecte pas ses prceptes?
Ils me semble qu'il y a une lgre incohrence.

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par BenoitM
> 
> Quand la femme est la tentatrice et qu'elle doit se cacher de l'homme je n'appelle pas a un quilibre.
> 
> 
> Au vu des messages plus haut voulant des belles femmes dnudes sur les plages pour reluquer la viande, je trouve a logique, vu la nature de l'homme.
> Mais c'est dommage, j'en conviens.


Ah, a, a doit tre un poil pour moi, alors je rponds viteuf l-dessus. 

D'abord, quand je vois crit "_pour reluquer la viande_" je trouve qu'il y a des baffes qui se perdent : on devrait t'enduire de goudron et de plumes et te balader avec une pancarte "_Je reluque votre viande_" aux sorties des coles...
Ensuite, oui, la femme est tentatrice et heureusement !, sinon il y a longtemps que l'espce serait teinte ! (Certains penseront que a serait un bien pour la plante mais c'est un autre dbat).
C'est simplement une stratgie mise en uvre par la Vie pour pouvoir se perptuer. (Re-)lis "_La stratgie du sexe_" d'Helen E. Fisher, chez Calmann-Lvy.
Un dernier mot sur ce sujet : dans l'immense majorit des espces c'est comme a que a fonctionne : la femelle sduit le mle, a lui met le feu au sang et il lche sa partie de pche avec les potes, son match de foot, le bricolage de la bagnole, etc., il y a des millions d'exemples, pour aller lutiner Madame, eh oui...

Et en ce qui me concerne, _voulant des belles femmes dnudes sur les plages pour reluquer la viande_, oui, c'est quand mme plus agrable dans le dcor que tes Belphgor, y a pas photo, c'est le cas de le dire.
Tiens, tu re-veux un coup de Coutin, c'est pas vieux, seulement 8 jours (ou 35 ans  ::mouarf:: ), merci Escapetiger  :+1: 

Ah, au fait, c'est pour faire quoi avec, au juste, les 70 vierges promises aux dbiles qui se font exploser, mmmh ? Quelle hypocrisie ! 70 vierges ! Bandes de pdophiles, en plus ! ! !
Merci de rpondre  cette question.


Quant au commentaire de l'ami Zirak sur les manifs FN, je pense que le post de r0d sur cette sorte de "dmission" des politiques vis--vis de leur rle devrait y rpondre, et j'ajouterai : lavons notre linge sale en famille, tant entendu que tant qu'il y aura ces c0nn3r13s d'lections  deux tours le systme lectoral ne pourra pas fonctionner correctement.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Ah, a, a doit tre un poil pour moi, alors je rponds viteuf l-dessus. 
> 
> D'abord, quand je vois crit "_pour reluquer la viande_" je trouve qu'il y a des baffes qui se perdent : on devrait t'enduire de goudron et de plumes et te balader avec une pancarte "_Je reluque votre viande_" aux sorties des coles...
> Ensuite, oui, la femme est tentatrice et heureusement !, sinon il y a longtemps que l'espce serait teinte ! (Certains penseront que a serait un bien pour la plante mais c'est un autre dbat).
> C'est simplement une stratgie mise en uvre par la Vie pour pouvoir se perptuer. (Re-)lis "_La stratgie du sexe_" d'Helen E. Fisher, chez Calmann-Lvy.
> Un dernier mot sur ce sujet : dans l'immense majorit des espces c'est comme a que a fonctionne : la femelle sduit le mle, a lui met le feu au sang et il lche sa partie de pche avec les potes, son match de foot, le bricolage de la bagnole, etc., il y a des millions d'exemples, pour aller lutiner Madame, eh oui...
> 
> Et en ce qui me concerne, _voulant des belles femmes dnudes sur les plages pour reluquer la viande_, oui, c'est quand mme plus agrable dans le dcor que tes Belphgor, y a pas photo, c'est le cas de le dire.
> Tiens, tu re-veux un coup de Coutin, c'est pas vieux, seulement 8 jours (ou 35 ans ), merci Escapetiger 
> ...


Que d'agressivit, enfin quand on a des nerfs  la place du cerveau... au lieu du caf, un petit th  la menthe peut tre?

Oui, les femmes font partie du dcors, de beaux objets... entre reluquer la viande et admirer le dcor, quelle diffrence, mis  part la terminologie?

Au fait, les vannes genre belphegor, c'tait marrant dans les cours de recr, les gosses qui se charrient parce qu'un autre ne leur ressemble pas, force est de constater que la maturit ne vient pas avec l'ge...

Enfin question pdophilie, c'est amusant, y a justement eu une rafle rcemment, combien de musulmans dedans? mmmh?

----------


## Jipt

J'ai pos une question pour laquelle j'attendais une rponse et, ma foi, comm' d'hab', va falloir que j'insiste...

Mais avant, on va un peu jouer :



> un petit th  la menthe peut tre ?


je ne sais pas, moi, il peut tre fort ou doux ou chaud ou tide, etc.




> Oui, les femmes font partie du dcors, de beaux objets...


De beaux *individus*, de la mme manire qu'il y a de beaux hommes, et c'est toi qui utilises le terme "objets"... Tu es vraiment bte ou tu fais exprs de pas comprendre ?




> Au fait, les vannes genre belphegor, c'*tait* marrant dans les cours de recr


Tu peux enlever l'imparfait et remettre ta phrase au prsent, Belphgor is coming back ! 
 Et mme si la deuxime en partant de la gauche a l'air d'avoir de trs beaux yeux, j'hsite entre  ::mrgreen::  et  ::calim2:: 




> Enfin question pdophilie, c'est amusant, y a justement eu une rafle rcemment, combien de musulmans dedans ? mmmh ?


C'est pas a la rponse  la question pose, alors same player shoots again :
Ah, au fait, c'est *pour faire quoi avec*, au juste, les 70 vierges promises aux dbiles qui se font exploser, mmmh ?
Merci de ne pas *te dfiler*.

----------


## Mingolito

*Aprs "les gendarmes contre les nudistes", voila "les gendarmes mettent  poil les vieilles dames en public", les temps changent...
*


Une gentille vielle dame se repose sur la plage en ayant bien pris soins de protger sa peau contre les coups de soleil avec un vtement adapt



Maurice : "A poil ispice di counasse" ! Ou je te met un coup avec ma grosse matraque !



Maurice : "Voila je te verbalise, tu doit montrer tes nichons comme les autres salopes, on est en France ici !"


Et on les comprends, mettre les femmes  poil c'est quand mme plus amusant que d'aller apprhender les pickpockets !
Engagez-vous dans la police , votre mission : mater des femmes presque nues sur la place toute la journe, et faire dshabiller celles trop couvertes   ::salive:: 


Et la France est une fois de plus tourne en ridicule dans le monde entiers :
 ::fleche::  Theguardian : French police make woman remove clothing on Nice beach following burkini ban
 ::fleche::  Tribune : French police make woman resting on Nice beach remove 'burkini'
...

<<*En France, l'interdiction du Burkini tourne  la farce*, titre le tablod britannique, mme s'il est  noter que la femme ne portait pas de tenue dite "Burkini" (qui couvre l'ensemble du corps dont les cheveux), mais un simple foulard nou autour de la tte. Le hashtag #WTFFrance est lui rapidement arriv en tte des tendances Twitter. Le "Guardian" et le "Mirror" ont  leur tour publi les photos, dates de mardi.
Le 19 aot, la mairie de Nice annonait quelle avait pris, comme une dizaine de villes dans le Sud de la France, un arrt municipal contre le port des burkinis.
Larrt indique que le port dune "tenue de plage manifestant de manire ostentatoire une appartenance religieuse alors que la France et les lieux de culte religieux sont actuellement la cible dactes terroristes, est de nature  crer des risques de troubles  lordre public quil est ncessaire de prvenir." Mardi, "l'Obs" rvlait le rcit d'une Franaise de 34 ans, Siam, verbalise sur une plage de Cannes parce qu'elle portait un simple voile. Le maire David Lisnard estimait auprs de "l'Obs" que les policiers peuvent verbaliser toutes les tenues "ostentatoires". Source>>

<<*Siam, verbalise sur une plage de Cannes pour port d'un simple voile*
La police municipale a demand  une femme portant un simple hijab de quitter une plage cannoise ou de payer une contravention. Le maire estime que les policiers peuvent verbaliser toutes les tenues "ostentatoires"
Siam refuse toutefois de se dvtir ou de quitter la plage.
"*Ici, on est catholiques* !" : "Mes enfants taient en pleurs, tmoins de mon humiliation, ainsi que ma famille", raconte Siam. "Moi-mme je nai pas pu mempcher de pleurer. Ils nous ont humilies." Autour delle sest cr un attroupement. Si certains prennent sa dfense, arguant quelle ne cause de tort  personne et ne porte pas de "burkini", dautres se lchent, les insultent fusent. "La parole raciste sest totalement libre. J'tais abasourdie", raconte-t-elle. "Jai entendu des choses que lon ne mavait jamais dites en face, comme 'rentrez chez vous !' 'Madame, la loi cest la loi, on en a marre de ces histoires', 'Ici, on est catholiques !'" . Source>>

<<*Burkinis : Estrosi menace les internautes qui montrent les policiers en action*
Christian Estrosi a fait savoir que la ville de Nice porterait plainte contre les internautes qui, pour dnoncer cette politique intolrante, diffusent des photos de policiers qui verbalisent des femmes en burkini.
*Comme si interdire pnalement aux femmes de shabiller comme elles le veulent pour aller dans la mer ntait pas suffisamment absurde voire choquant en soi*, voil que Christian Estrosi en remet une couche. Le vrai-faux maire de Nice, qui nest officiellement quadjoint du vrai maire (pour viter de tomber sous le coup des cumuls de mandat), a fait publier un communiqu de presse par la mairie de Nice, pour annoncer quil porterait plainte contre ceux qui diffuseraient des photos de policiers municipaux qui verbalisent les femmes coupables dexercer ce quelles croyaient tre leur libert de shabiller de la tte aux pieds sur les plages.  Des photos montrant des policiers municipaux de Nice dans lexercice de leurs fonctions circulent depuis ce matin sur les rseaux sociaux et suscitent des propos diffamatoires et des menaces  lencontre de ces agents , assure le communiqu. Il voque implicitement les clichs diffuss mardi par le Daily Mail, qui font dsormais le tour du monde et donnent de la France limage excrable quelle est peut-tre effectivement en train de mriter. >>
 ::ptdr:: 


Encore Bravo les politiciens  ::ccool:: 


PS : Pendant ce temps : l'Italie  refus l'interdiction du Burkini. Et oui la France est championne de la connerie politique au niveau mondial  ::bravo:: 
Si le "prtexte"  c'est le signe religieux extrieur, pourquoi ne pas dans ce cas interdire les habits de prtres, le port des colliers ou bijoux avec des croix, les robes de moine bouddhistes, et pourquoi pas interdire la kippa ?

Exemple : 


Port de signe religieux, en taule hollande !


Appelez la  police !


et a pourquoi c'est pas interdit ?





Je rappelle que le Burkini n'est pas musulman,  part le nom marketing invent par sa cratrice, il  t cr en 2003 par une Australienne, soit 1371 ans aprs Mahomet, et 40% des acheteurs de Burkini ne sont pas musulmans (malade du cancer de la peau, etc) d'ailleurs c'est presque un plagiat du maillot de bain utilis en France en 1860 par les femmes (catholiques) de l'poque :

----------


## stardeath

il y a bien longtemps que j'ai post sur ce forum, mais l a devient assez malsain ...

quelques questions aux dfenseurs de la libert religieuse ainsi qu'aux pratiquants :

- il y a des pays qui ont l'islam pour religion d'tat, pourquoi ces pays peuvent imposer leurs coutumes aux trangers en sjour et/ou habitants ne pratiquant pas l'islam et pourquoi nous on devrait tout tolrer?
(aux dernires news, on entend rarement les chrtiens ou les juifs ou les autres se plaindre des interdits vestimentaires alimentaires ducatifs et j'en passe et des meilleurs)

- pourquoi la population islamique ici, ne pense t'elle pas  s'en aller (dans ces pays o il semble si bon vivre) si elle se sent tellement oppresse?
(les seules rponses que j'ai eut pour l'instant c'est "maintenant qu'on est l, on s'en ira pas" vive la revanche, et, de la part d'un collgue musulman "ils ne s'en vont pas parce qu'au pays, ils n'auraient pas la libert qu'ils s'octroient en france")

- pourquoi les parents/grand parents des gens se plaignant maintenant de discrimination taient moins chiant? (dsol il n'y a pas d'autre mot)
(il y a plus d'une dizaine d'annes, les gens pensaient plutt  s'intgrer et  vivre sans distinction avec les autres, maintenant ces personnes ne tiennent qu' leurs diffrences, on les croit plus pratiquants que franais)

- pourquoi depuis quelques annes il y a un gain d'animosit de la part des pratiquants?
(mme chose qu'au dessus, il semble qu'il faut  tout prix montrer qu'ils ne sont franais qu'aprs tre pratiquant, et a vaut pour toutes les religions, il semble y avoir une mode de la radicalisation religieuse)

- pourquoi les pratiquants musulmans suivent des types qui n'ont pas la moindre formation coranique?
(a c'est pas de moi mais d'un collgue musulman qui a fait des tudes coraniques, il me dit sans cesse que se qui est prch ne correspond en rien aux crits, il me dit mme qu'on le menace ds qu'il essaie de remettre un peu d'ordre dans les prches)

- pourquoi est ce que les pratiquants musulmans, malgr le fait qu'ils sont soit disant pacifiste et tout, ont autant du mal  respecter les devoirs et libert de la rpublique?

- et pourquoi hsitent ils autant  se dtacher des extrmistes soit disant musulmans?
(on les entend quand mme sacrment peu sur ces sujets alors que ce sont eux les premires victimes des aprs-coups)

ps: quant  la soit disant hypocrisie sur la plage, pourquoi devrait on accepter le signe vident qu'voque le voile et les artifices vestimentaires qui ne font que relguer les femmes comme des choses au service de l'homme?
(de plus o devra t'on donc arrter la pratique orthodoxe de l'islam si on commence  accepter les choses "banales"?)
ps2: et qu'on ne me rponde pas "et les bonnes surs", puisque ces personnes ont choisi de ne pas tre de simples pratiquantes.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

En ce qui me concerne, je trouve qu'on oublie un peu trop facilement comment on en est arriv  avoir des arrts anti-burkini.

Tout vient du fait qu'un groupe de femmes avait souhait dbut aot organiser une journe "burkini" pour afficher leurs diffrences : http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...8587_3224.html

Un geste vraiment trs intelligent de la part de ces femmes, dans un contexte d'attentats islamiques en srie, et c'est pour cela que des arrts ont t pris, pour faire cesser la monte des enchres dans la provocation et viter une guerre civile.

Alors, oui cela fait que des femmes qui souhaitaient porter ce vtement, que a soit pour raisons religieuses ou pour d'autres raisons (protections solaires) se retrouvent  subir les effets de ces lois alors qu'elles n'ont probablement pas cherch  provoquer qui que ce soit, ce qui est injuste, mais on en est arriv l suite  des provocations de certaines personnes du ct islam.

Aprs quand j'entends parler de la "libert bafoue" de la femme qui ne peut pas porter son burkini, quand on sait que la religion qui la commande considre que le corps de la femme est le pch-mme et l'oblige  le couvrir (bien que techniquement pas par un burkini), cela me fait doucement rire ; les femmes se sont battues pour tre les gaux des hommes il y a un sicle, et maintenant certaines se battent pour tre considres infrieures comme avant.

Comme soulign par stardeath, je ne comprends pas non plus comment des personnes qui ont migr dans un pays, quel qu'il soit, ne font plus le ncessaire pour s'intgrer dans les us et coutumes du pays d'accueil comme cela se faisait avant, mais prfrent imposer leurs lois aux habitants du pays d'accueil. Comment on en est arriv l franchement ?

----------


## Mingolito

> Comment on en est arriv l franchement ?


La dcision  t prise ici : Dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789.
  Nul ne doit tre inquit pour ses opinions, mme religieuses, pourvu que leur manifestation ne trouble pas l'ordre public tabli par la loi. 

Cela  t ensuite renforc :

"La loi de sparation des glises et de l'tat en 1905, lment cl de la lacit franaise, introduit la notion de  culte  qui dsigne la pratique associe  une croyance au sens large. L'tat s'interdit de dfinir ce qu'est ou n'est pas une religion ou une croyance. Son article premier dispose que  la Rpublique assure la libert de conscience. Elle garantit le libre exercice des cultes sous les seules restrictions dictes ci-aprs dans l'intrt de l'ordre public. 5
Selon l'article 1 de la Constitution franaise de 1958,  La France est une Rpublique indivisible, laque, dmocratique et sociale. Elle assure l'galit devant la loi de tous les citoyens sans distinction d'origine, de race ou de religion. Elle respecte toutes les croyances.  Notons le terme de  croyance  et non de  religion ."

C'est le choix des politiciens de l'poque, maintenant il faut assumer.

Un autre choix (trs discutable de nos jours) aurait t de ne pas faire la rvolution, garder la monarchie, et avoir des monarques qui suivent l'exemple de Charlemagne  savoir proposer aux populations qui dpendent de la France de se convertir au catholicisme  sous peine de mort : La page noire du christianisme 2000 ans de crimes, terreur, rpression.

Par contre il y aurais pas de terrorisme si Bush n'avais pas dtruit l'Irak, puis Sarkozy dtruit la Libye, puis Hollande attaqu les tribus musulmanes du nord du Mali puis Daesh, et rappelons que Daesh n'existerais pas si l'Irak n'avais pas t envahie par les USA. Alors comme solution politique au "terrorisme" cr par la France, Isral et les USA : interdire le Burkini c'est d'un ridicule  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> quelques questions aux dfenseurs de la libert religieuse ainsi qu'aux pratiquants :
> 
> - il y a des pays qui ont l'islam pour religion d'tat, pourquoi ces pays peuvent imposer leurs coutumes aux trangers en sjour et/ou habitants ne pratiquant pas l'islam et pourquoi nous on devrait tout tolrer?



Tu rponds toi-mme  la question, car ces pays ont une religion d'Etat, et donc que la religion dicte en partie les rgles du pays, alors que nous, nous sommes un pays laque, o l'Etat ne devrait normalement pas s'occuper de religion.

Et encore une fois, non, nous ne devons pas tout tolrer, mais tant qu'une pratique religieuse (ou non d'ailleurs dans le cas prsent), comme le burkini, ne trouble pas l'ordre publique, l'Etat, *si* il suivait ses propres lois "rpublicaines", devrait normalement, bien fermer sa bouche...

En fait vous gueulez qu'ils ne respectent pas la Rpublique, que nous sommes dans un pays laque pas un pays islamiste, bla bla bla, mais vous n'avez l'air de ne connaitre ni les propres lois de votre Rpublique (ou du moins de ne pas tre d'accord avec), ni ce que signifie le mot lacit...


Le reste de tes assertions tant tellement document et n'tant pas du tout un ramassis de gnralit sans aucune preuve, que je ne prendrais mme pas la peine d'y rpondre...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le reste de tes assertions tant tellement document et n'tant pas du tout un ramassis de gnralit sans aucune preuve, que je ne prendrais mme pas la peine d'y rpondre...


Tiens, c'est exactement ce pourquoi je ne t'ai pas rpondu !  :8-):

----------


## Jipt

Io !

C'est rigolo, tu es  2  :+1:  et 2  :-1:  : c'est vraiment un clivage social 50-50, cette histoire,  ::mrgreen:: 




> mais tant qu'une pratique religieuse (ou non d'ailleurs dans le cas prsent), comme le burkini, *ne trouble pas* l'ordre publique public,


Faut-il te rappeler ce qui s'est pass  Sisco tout rcemment ? Bon, ok, l-bas ils ont le sang chaud, bouillonnant, mme, rsultat a aurait pu se finir  la morgue...

Exactement comme si des anglais en vacances se mettaient  rouler  gauche parce que pour eux c'est comme a qu'il faut faire.

Donc, encore une fois, non non et non, quand je vais en GB je m'adapte et je roule  gauche, et quand les grands-bretons viennent ici, ils s'adaptent et roulent  droite et tout va bien.

videmment, quand on voit l'autre pitre sur la photo de Mingo avec son bout de tissu sur la chetron, on se demande... Tu me diras, dans d'autres pays ils se mettent une serpillire sur la tte, c'est pas mieux ! Ah vi, mais eux faut rien leur dire, bizness bizness.
Faut que je baisse mon froc, aussi, et que je me penche en avant, tant qu'on y est ?

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens, c'est exactement ce pourquoi je ne t'ai pas rpondu !


Bah vu que je n'avance rien, en dehors de ton habitude  vouloir faire le mariole, j'aimerais bien savoir  propos desquelles de mes phrases tu affirmes cela ? 

Je me ferais un plaisir de prciser si cela peut t'aider.

Mais vu que la seule chose que je rpte c'est que le burkini n'empche personne de faire sa vie  ct, et donc, qu'il n'y a pas lieu de faire chier spcifiquement celles qui le porte, je ne vois pas trop ce qui manque de documentation ?  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais vu que la seule chose que je rpte c'est que le burkini n'empche personne de faire sa vie  ct, et donc, qu'il n'y a pas lieu de faire chier spcifiquement celles qui le porte, je ne vois pas trop ce qui manque de documentation ?


Alors, toi tu dclares que le port du burkini ne fait de mal  personne, donc pas besoin de justifications.
Moi, je dis que c'est une provocation d'un mouvement plus large d'une partie de la population, "musulmane", issue de la 2me/3me gnration dimmigrs majoritairement magrbins qui cultivent une haine de la France et de ses valeurs, et profitent de mouvements bien-pensants d'une partie de la classe politique pour islamiser notre pays, et je devrais me justifier ? 

Tu peux m'expliquer ?

----------


## Zirak

> Faut-il te rappeler ce qui s'est pass  Sisco tout rcemment ? Bon, ok, l-bas ils ont le sang chaud, bouillonnant, mme, rsultat a aurait pu se finir  la morgue...


Faut-il vous apprendre qu'il n'y avait pas de Burkini ce jour l ?




> Il faudra attendre trois jours (jeudi donc) pour que le procureur de Bastia, Nicolas Bessone donne la juste dimension de cette affaire : pas de burkini. Ni de hachette. Mais une "logique de cads" d'un ct, et "une raction inadapte" des villageois.
> 
> Il n'y avait "pas de mchants radicaliss contre de gros racistes", prcise encore le magistrat, dans un souci louable de communiquer avec les lments de l'enqute en main. *Mais c'est aussi cette absence durant trois jours de parole officielle sur les faits qui a permis aux rumeurs et interprtations htives de prosprer.*


 ::zoubi:: 





> Exactement comme si des anglais en vacances se mettaient  rouler  gauche parce que pour eux c'est comme a qu'il faut faire.
> 
> Donc, encore une fois, non non et non, quand je vais en GB je m'adapte et je roule  gauche, et quand les grands-bretons viennent ici, ils s'adaptent et roulent  droite et tout va bien.


Rien  voir, dans ce cas la, c'est une lgislation nationale et le code de la route, qui t'impose le ct o rouler. 

Alors que l, on met des arrts en place, pour interdire des choses visant une population spcifique, alors que cela ne gne personne !

Si tu roules  gauche au lieu de rouler  droite, il y a risque de morts. Si tu mets un burkini,  part crever de chaud en dessous, tu ne risques pas de tuer ton voisin de serviette...

Moi aussi je trouve a moche, mais l n'est pas la question...

----------


## Oishiiii

Quid du Burkunu ?

----------


## Zirak

> Alors, toi tu dclares que le port du burkini ne fait de mal  personne, donc pas besoin de justifications.
> 
> 
> Moi, je dis que c'est une provocation d'un mouvement plus large d'une partie de la population, "musulmane", issue de la 2me/3me gnration dimmigrs majoritairement magrbins qui cultivent une haine de la France et de ses valeurs, et profitent de mouvements bien-pensants d'une partie de la classe politique pour islamiser notre pays, et je devrais me justifier ? 
> 
> Tu peux m'expliquer ?



Le burkini n'a tu personne, et n'empche personne de vivre sa vie  ct, je ne vois pas trop comment je peux mieux illustrer cela, je ne peux pas te trouver des chiffres qui dmontrent cela, tout simplement car il n'existe pas, mais jusqu'ici les faits le prouve, mais si tu as des preuves du contraire, je suis tout oue. 


Maintenant, quand toi tu parles de provocation ou autre, c'est ton ressenti  toi, mais il n'y a rien derrire pour le prouver, il n'y a pas eu d'tudes  ce propos, et tu n'as mme pas t toi-mme interroger ces jeunes musulmans provocateurs, qui t'ont bien confirm que oui, c'est juste pour faire chier la Rpublique, c'est juste un ressenti, pas une vrit.

Moi je dis que tous les habitants d'Ille-et-Vilaine sont des abrutis congnitaux, c'est exactement du mme niveau... C'est une affirmation gratuite sans rien derrire... Tu ne vois toujours pas la diffrence ?

----------


## Jipt

> Faut-il vous apprendre qu'il n'y avait pas de Burkini ce jour l ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Il faudra attendre trois jours (jeudi donc) pour que le procureur de Bastia, Nicolas Bessone donne la juste dimension de cette affaire : pas de burkini. Ni de hachette. Mais une "logique de cads" d'un ct, et "une raction inadapte" des villageois.
> 
> Il n'y avait "pas de mchants radicaliss contre de gros racistes", prcise encore le magistrat, dans un souci louable de communiquer avec les lments de l'enqute en main. Mais c'est aussi cette absence durant trois jours de parole officielle sur les faits qui a permis aux rumeurs et interprtations htives de prosprer.


Ah ben vi, si on nous dit pas tout, alors... Merci pour cette importante prcision.




> Alors que l, on met des arrts en place, pour interdire des choses visant une population spcifique, alors que cela ne gne personne !


Si si, moi a me gne. Je vais me sentir oblig de tourner le regard pour ne pas leur donner l'impression que je les observe comme des tres bizarres, et  terme je vais me casser de la plage, jusqu' ne plus y aller, au fur et  mesure qu'elles vont s'y implanter avec leurs oripeaux.
Et si je ne suis pas le seul  me barrer, a va leur faire de plus en plus de champ libre...
C'est une forme de colonisation, je rejoins Jon, mais tant qu' me faire coloniser, je prfrerais voir venir des adeptes du burkunu (OMG !), comme indiqu par Oishiiii, grand merci  lui !





> Si tu roules  gauche au lieu de rouler  droite, il y a risque de morts. Si tu mets un burkini,  part crever de chaud en dessous, tu ne risques pas de tuer ton voisin de serviette...


Quoique... Faudrait dvelopper sur la thorie du papillon mais a nous entranerait vraiment trop loin et il y faudrait un nombre incalculable de pages. Mais pour faire court et simple, je me fais bronzer la couenne, v'l un dbarquement de burkinis, je me casse, j'ai la haine, je reprends la bagnole pour rentrer at home, dommage il faisait beau, j'tais bien, y avait des burkunus qui passaient, bref je repense  tout a et je ne vois pas venir l'anglais qui roule  gauche et paf !





> Quid du Burkunu ?


 ::wow::   ::love::   ::fou::   ::lun::

----------


## Zirak

> Si si, moi a me gne. Je vais me sentir oblig de tourner le regard pour ne pas leur donner l'impression que je les observe comme des tres bizarres, et  terme je vais me casser de la plage, jusqu' ne plus y aller, au fur et  mesure qu'elles vont s'y implanter avec leurs oripeaux.
> Et si je ne suis pas le seul  me barrer, a va leur faire de plus en plus de champ libre...
> C'est une forme de colonisation, je rejoins Jon, mais tant qu' me faire coloniser, je prfrerais voir venir des adeptes du burkunu (OMG !), comme indiqu par Oishiiii, grand merci  lui !
> 
> Quoique... Faudrait dvelopper sur la thorie du papillon mais a nous entranerait vraiment trop loin et il y faudrait un nombre incalculable de pages. Mais pour faire court et simple, je me fais bronzer la couenne, v'l un dbarquement de burkinis, je me casse, j'ai la haine, je reprends la bagnole pour rentrer at home, dommage il faisait beau, j'tais bien, y avait des burkunus qui passaient, bref je repense  tout a et je ne vois pas venir l'anglais qui roule  gauche et paf !


Ne le prends pas mal, mais encore une fois, le burkini ne t'oblige pas  faire tout a, au bout d'un moment, faut aussi un peu remettre en cause sa propre ouverture d'esprit, et sa tolrance  la diffrence.

Tu as le droit ne pas aimer, moi aussi comme tout le monde, il y a pleins de choses que je n'aime pas dans la vie, et honntement je suis loin d'tre fan du burkini, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je veux / soutient la mise en place d'une lgislation qui empcherait les gens qui aiment ces choses d'en profiter.

Pour moi, les lois sont faites pour permettre de tous mieux vivre ensemble, et ne devraient donc concerner (du moins, au moins au niveau socital), que ce qui peut avoir une influence "relle" sur la vie d'autrui. 



Et puis dj, c'est mieux de bronzer les yeux ferms, sinon t'as les paupires qui restent blanches et t'as l'air d'un con quand tu clignes des yeux...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Tu as le droit ne pas aimer, moi aussi comme tout le monde, il y a pleins de choses que je n'aime pas dans la vie, et honntement je suis loin d'tre fan du burkini, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je veux / soutient la mise en place d'une lgislation qui empcherait les gens qui *aiment* ces choses d'en profiter.


Mais comment peut-on aimer ce genre de choses ? 
Il y a un sicle les femmes se baignaient habilles de pied en cap (revoir la gravure de Mingo), mais petit  petit elles se sont quand mme rendues compte que au moins tu en avais sur la peau au plus c'tait agrable, et donc elles se sont allges, pas folles les gupes !
Parce que sinon, dans l'autre sens, autant se baigner avec une armure du Moyen-ge !
Ah bin nan, a rouille,  ::ptdr:: 
Dommage parce que c'tait top pour la brasse... coule  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Bon, enfin, tout a pour dire que si la libert de chacun commence o s'arrte celle de l'autre, si certaines *aiment* ces choses au point de s'en accoutrer, elles n'ont qu' se baigner dans leur baignoire car moi j'*aime* profiter d'un paysage non pollu par ces dguisements ostentatoirement (nologisme revendiqu) religieux.

----------


## r0d

> Donc, encore une fois, non non et non, quand je vais en GB je m'adapte et je roule  gauche, et quand les grands-bretons viennent ici, ils s'adaptent et roulent  droite et tout va bien.


Je crois que vous tes en train de passer  ct du problme.
D'une part, vous le posez en terme de norme. Ok, pourquoi pas, mais le problme c'est que justement, en France, il n'y a pas (encore) de norme concernant ces questions.
La seule norme que l'on a est dans la constitution, via le principe de lacit, mais il est trs flou et sujet  interprtation.
D'autre part, vous considrez que les femmes qui souhaitent porter des vtements  connotation religieuse sont non-franaises et/ou immigres. Il se trouve que ces femmes sont, pour l'immense majorit, aussi franaises que vous et moi. Elles ne sont donc pas contraintes  s'adapter une systme normatif tabli, mais au contraire, elles ont le droit et le devoir de participer, tout comme nous,  l'laboration des normes de notre communaut.

On ne peut pas, sur cette question, raisonner comme si le problme tait dj tranch. Il ne l'est pas, et ne le sera peut-tre jamais. Il s'agit donc de tenter de raisonner par une raison raisonnante. Bon, je me moque un peu de Nietzsche l, mais dans le fond il avait raison. Ou plutt Spinoza, qui est, encore une fois, le plus clair: "il ne s'agit ni de rire ni de pleurer, juste de comprendre". C'est  dire qu'il s'agit de laisser de ct les affects et les passions, et raisonner le plus formellement possible.

edit: je prcise encore une fois que je n'ai pas d'avis prcis sur ces questions. Comme beaucoup, a ne me plait gure de voir la religion resurgir ainsi, mais d'un autre ct, je n'aime pas du tout l'ide d'empcher les gens de s'habiller comme ils le souhaitent, et je doute fort que a solutionne quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon, enfin, tout a pour dire que si la libert de chacun commence o s'arrte celle de l'autre, si certaines *aiment* ces choses au point de s'en accoutrer, elles n'ont qu' se baigner dans leur baignoire car moi j'*aime* profiter d'un paysage non pollu par ces dguisements ostentatoirement (nologisme revendiqu) religieux.


Moi je n'aime pas le canard, donc je demande l'interdiction de la vente de canard, de l'levage de canard, et je demande que tous ceux qui aiment manger du canard (on va en rester  manger hein  ::D: ), soit expuls au Kazakhstan...

Welcome in your world.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le burkini n'a tu personne, et n'empche personne de vivre sa vie  ct, je ne vois pas trop comment je peux mieux illustrer cela, je ne peux pas te trouver des chiffres qui dmontrent cela, tout simplement car il n'existe pas, mais jusqu'ici les faits le prouve, mais si tu as des preuves du contraire, je suis tout oue.


Qui te dit que cela n'a pas ou n'aura pas un impact ngatif sur le tourisme ? C'est vrai, comme le dit Jipt, je trouve cela moche, et a me donne envie de la casser de la plage. 



> Maintenant, quand toi tu parles de provocation ou autre, c'est ton ressenti  toi, mais il n'y a rien derrire pour le prouver, il n'y a pas eu d'tudes  ce propos, et tu n'as mme pas t toi-mme interroger ces jeunes musulmans provocateurs


Heu, et toi, tu as fait une tude qui prouve que a ne gne personne, que a n'a aucun impact ? Tu as demand l'avis de tous les baigneurs ? 




> , qui t'ont bien confirm que oui, c'est juste pour faire chier la Rpublique, c'est juste un ressenti, pas une vrit.


Tu devrais couter/lire de temps en temps. 




> Moi je dis que tous les habitants d'Ille-et-Vilaine sont des abrutis congnitaux, c'est exactement du mme niveau... C'est une affirmation gratuite sans rien derrire... Tu ne vois toujours pas la diffrence ?


Et toi ? Tu la voies la diffrence ?   ::roll:: 




> Et puis dj, c'est mieux de bronzer les yeux ferms, sinon t'as les paupires qui restent blanches et t'as l'air d'un con quand tu clignes des yeux...


Tu sais qu'on a invent les lunettes de soleil ? (on appelait a des "mateuses" quand j'tais jeune, l'expression n'existe peut-tre plus !  :8-):  )

----------


## Zirak

> Qui te dit que cela n'a pas ou n'aura pas un impact ngatif sur le tourisme ? C'est vrai, comme le dit Jipt, je trouve cela moche, et a me donne envie de la casser de la plage.


Bah cassez-vous, a fera plus de place sur la plage pour ceux que cela ne drange pas... xD

Ou si vous tes aussi fan que a de burkunu, allez sur des plages naturistes, vu qu'au final, vous n'allez qu' la plage que pour bronzer en vous rinant l'il.  ::mouarf:: 





> Heu, et toi, tu as fait une tude qui prouve que a ne gne personne, que a n'a aucun impact ? Tu as demand l'avis de tous les baigneurs ?


Bah dis moi quel impact, en dehors d'exacerb ton intolrance  certaines diffrences, cela a, ne serait-ce que chez toi ? Je parle d'impact rel pas juste "je trouve a moche, et comme je suis intolrant, je n'arrive pas  profiter d'un moment que j'aime si je sais que sur la plage  X mtres de moi, et pas forcment dans mon champ de vision, il y a un burkini".

Tu as observ des ractions physiques chez les gens, il y a eu des blesss ou des dcs  la vue de personne en burkini ? 

Nan mais dis moi, je ne demande que a de savoir !  





> Tu devrais couter/lire de temps en temps.


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport. Tu ne sais ni ce que je lis, ni ce que j'coute, ni  quelle frquence.

En revanche, si tu considres que tu es le vrai, car toi tu lis / coute, je te conseillerais de changer de sources ou de les diversifier.  ::D: 





> Et toi ? Tu la voies la diffrence ?


Bah vu que c'est moi qui essai de te montrer qu'il y en a une... T'as d'autres questions aussi cons ?





> Tu sais qu'on a invent les lunettes de soleil ? (on appelait a des "mateuses" quand j'tais jeune, l'expression n'existe peut-tre plus !  )


Comme a t'as la marque des lunettes, mme pas besoin de cligner des yeux pour avoir l'air d'un con ! 


Enfin bon, et sinon, puisque apparemment, c'est un fait mondialement connu, une source sur ton consensus qui prouve que le burkini, n'est exclusivement port que par des jeunes musulmanes provocatrices pour faire chier la Rpublique ? Et d'ailleurs, si c'est pour faire chier notre bonne Rpublique laque franaise, comment se fait-il que le burkini soit aussi utilis dans d'autres pays ?  ::aie:: 

Enfin bref, comme d'hab, tu essais de tourner les propos des autres en drisions, mais tu esquives toutes les questions qui fachent.

----------


## Invit

> Tout vient du fait qu'un groupe de femmes avait souhait dbut aot organiser une journe "burkini" pour afficher leurs diffrences : http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...8587_3224.html


Justement, c'est pour a que c'est encore plus idiot d'en arriver l. C'tait un vnement priv dans un tablissement priv. Il ne s'agissait pas d'obliger les gens  porter le burkini  la piscine municipale de Marseille. Si tu privatises le Macumba Club d' ct de chez toi, et que tu dcides d'organiser une soire sur le thme " poil avec une plume dans le c**", tu en as le droit.




> Qui te dit que cela n'a pas ou n'aura pas un impact ngatif sur le tourisme ?


Vu pour l'instant les ractions  l'tranger, c'est plutt l'interdiction du voile (j'en ai ras le bol d'tre hypocrite et de parler du burkini, ce qui est en train de se passer est la continuit de l'interdiction du voile dans l'espace public) qui risque d'avoir des consquences nfastes sur le tourisme.
Les attentats ont dj port un premier coup sur le tourisme et l les autres pays hallucinent qu'on soit focaliss sur a.




> Mais comment peut-on aimer ce genre de choses ?


Peut-tre parce que a permet de ne pas se faire reluquer comme un morceau de viande par des porcs ? Il y a dj des femmes par particulirement pratiquantes qui portent le voile pour pas se faire emmerder dans la rue.




> (aux dernires news, on entend rarement les chrtiens ou les juifs ou les autres se plaindre des interdits vestimentaires alimentaires ducatifs et j'en passe et des meilleurs)


Attends que Sarko nous remette une pice dans le jukebox  propos des menus sans porc  la cantine, a m'tonnerait que le CRIF ne l'ouvre pas.




> - il y a des pays qui ont l'islam pour religion d'tat, pourquoi ces pays peuvent imposer leurs coutumes aux trangers en sjour et/ou habitants ne pratiquant pas l'islam et pourquoi nous on devrait tout tolrer?


Autrement dit : les autres sont des connards, pourquoi moi je devrais tre sympa ?
Ces pays coupent la main aux voleurs, pourquoi nous on devrait gaspiller l'argent des impts dans des prisons ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin bref, comme d'hab, tu essais de tourner les propos des autres en drisions, mais tu esquives toutes les questions qui fachent.


Et moi, je pense que tu es dans baign dans ta "bienpensance" et que tes illres ne te permettent de voir les choses qui fchent, justement. 
D'ailleurs, c'est assez marrant de voir comment, ds que l'on pose des questions aussi simples que "Pourquoi il y a quelques annes, les musulmans de France taient parfaitement intgrs, et qu'aujourd'hui il leur serait impossible de pratiquer leur religion sans imposer le voile intgrale  leurs femmes, et bientt aux ntres, qui sait, sans obliger les cantines des coles laques  proposer des menus hallal ( noter qu'il y a 10/15 ans tu aurais fait un micro-trottoir pour savoir ce qu'tait le hallal, trs peu de personnes n'auraient pu te rpondre), ( quand la demande de l'enseignement du Coran dans les coles publiques ? )", bref cette question est lude, voire mprise et balaye par un "vous tes des fachos" qui va bien. C'est d'ailleurs le seul argument que vous prsentez ds qu'il est question des problmes que peut poser une partie communaut musulmane (oui, j'ose dire qu'une partie de la communaut musulmane pose des problmes en France ! Allez, balancer la formule...).

En fait votre argumentation me fait penser aux cathos pures et dures : 
Question : "Mais, pourquoi si Dieu existe et est bon, il y a  la misre, la faim et la guerre sur Terre ?"
Rponse : "Les voies du Seigneurs sont impntrables"

Question : "Mais pourquoi est-il ncessaire que les musulmanes portent un burkini sur les plages, alors que quelques annes auparavant elles taient en maillot de bain ?"
Rponse : Sale facho, raciste, islamophobe, ...

Pour rappel : 


> Or, *jusqu'aux annes 1990, la mixit et les maillots de bain taient la rgle sur les plages d'Algrie*, o la baignade habille tait l'exception le long de ses 1.600 km de ctes.
> 
> "*Au lieu d'avoir une mixit sociale sur les plages comme cela avait toujours t le cas, des murs sont rigs entre celles qui peuvent se permettre une plage payante et bronzer comme elles le veulent et celles qui, par conviction ou par obligation, nagent dans une tenue dcrte dcente par la socit*", regrette Saida, une enseignante d'anglais.
> 
> Prs d'elle, Katia Ouahid, est en bikini "par principe".
> 
> "J'ai pris du poids avec mes grossesses mais je refuse le diktat de la socit. *Quand les islamistes interdisaient aux femmes d'aller  la plage, on n'a pas cd. On partait en famille et avec des amis et on se mettait en maillot*", rappelle Katia, la cinquantaine.
> 
> Amina, l'une de ses amies, regrette aussi que "*la socit ait normment rgress sur le plan des liberts individuelles*". "Il ne manque plus que l'on placarde  l'entre: +plage familiale, tenue dcente exige+", s'insurge-t-elle, en se disant "nostalgique" des grandes plages o les filles taient en maillots aux couleurs chatoyantes.


Ce sont des femmes algriennes et musulmanes qui le disent, pas moi ! (moi, je ne suis qu'un facho, raciste et islamophobe... ::aie:: )

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un point de vue que je trouve assez juste.

Et a aussi est assez intressant...

En particulier : 


> Deux tiers des proches du Front de gauche sont contre (62 %).


Quels fachos ces cocos !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Brenlem

Oulala, certaines ractions font peur.. 
Avons-nous donc l'esprit aussi ferm ?
Le burkini semble rellement tre l'tincelle qui rveille tous les anti-islam de France. Pendant ce temps, Marine et Nicolas rigolent bien et la gauche fait n'importe quoi.

Ayant la chance d'habiter au bord du littoral, allant rgulirement  la plage sur les ctes morbihannaises, je peux vous assurer que si ma voisine de serviette portait un burkini, j'aurais par rapport  elle la mme attitude que si elle avait un burkinu : de la curiosit les 5 premires secondes et une trs sincre indiffrence par la suite. Chacun sa vie, on peut profiter de la plage et du soleil ensemble, ce n'est pas un espace rserv. 

Alors certes, le burkini n'est pas l'invention du sicle et il nous semble un peu ridicule de vouloir se baigner dans cet accoutrement. MAIS le ridicule ne tue pas et il est encore moins interdit par nos propres lois ! Il a fallu du temps  l'occident et au monde chrtien pour que les femmes s'mancipent, laissons le temps  l'Islam de le faire par lui mme et n'imposons pas notre vision aux gens de cette religion. N'oublions pas qu'eux aussi sont franais (issus de limmigration peut tre mais franais sans doute!!) , qu'ils payent des impts et contribuent aussi  la vie de la socit.

La femme qui a eu une amande pour le port voile sur une plage devrait se retourner contre l'tat. Petit extrait de la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme :

*Article 18* - Toute personne a droit  la libert de pense, de conscience et de religion ; ce droit implique la libert de changer de religion ou de conviction ainsi que *la libert de manifester sa religion* ou sa conviction seule ou en commun,* tant en public qu'en priv*, par l'enseignement, les pratiques, le culte et l'accomplissement des rites.

Dire que la France est le pays des droits de l'homme fait bien rire (jaune). Historiquement, nous tions ouverts, aujourd'hui nous nous renfermons, le mpris envers les diffrences de cultures est ouvertement affich. 
Au final quelles diffrences y'aura-t-il entre la France et lArabie saoudite? Aucune, chacun de ses deux pays rejetant catgoriquement les minorits et imposant sa vision du bien et du bon. Avons-nous la prtention d'tre meilleurs qu'eux? Oui, sans aucun doute. Ce n'est pas parce que nos femmes doivent se voiler la-bas et omettre tout ou partie de leur personnalit que nous devons faire de mme avec les leurs lorsqu'elle viennent ici! C'est ce qui fait la diffrence entre un pays voluer et un autre archaque. 

Les politiques et les mdias cultivent ces soit-disant diffrences et nous opposent. Ce sont les (mchants) bobo gaucho libertaristes contre les patriotes, dfenseurs des lois et des racines chrtiennes de la France.

Plutt que d'avoir des dbats puril sur le port du voile, du burkini, de la kippa ou de la croix, ne pourrait-on pas essayer d'amliorer notre vivre-ensemble? Que chacun fasse des concessions des l'acceptation des diffrences et nous pourrons alors redevenir une grande nation, libre, pluriculturelle.

Certains dirons que c'est encore une utopie bobo gaucho mais nous sommes tous fait pareil. 2 bras, 2 jambes. 

A mditer..

----------


## halaster08

> Ce sont des femmes algriennes et musulmanes qui le disent, pas moi ! (moi, je ne suis qu'un facho, raciste et islamophobe...)


Sauf que ce n'est pas ces femmes l qui portent le burkini...
Le burkini a t cre pour celles qui n'allaient pas  la plage avant car elles n'avaient pas de tenue adequat (adequat par rapport a leur valeur morales/religion).

----------


## BenoitM

> Peut-tre parce que a permet de ne pas se faire reluquer comme un morceau de viande par des porcs ? Il y a dj des femmes par particulirement pratiquantes qui portent le voile pour pas se faire emmerder dans la rue.


Inquitant non? 
Et pour moi ca donnerai plus un argument pour interdire le voile...

Si fille sans voile = pute 
Interdire le voile  = soit toute les filles sont des putes, soit aucune ne l'est 

Et bon ca confirme que le voile n'est prsent que pour se protger du sous homme.

----------


## Brenlem

> (...)
>  C'est d'ailleurs le seul argument que vous prsentez ds qu'il est question des problmes que peut poser une partie communaut musulmane (oui, j'ose dire qu'une partie de la communaut musulmane pose des problmes en France ! (...).
> 
> Question : "Mais pourquoi est-il ncessaire que les musulmanes portent un burkini sur les plages, alors que quelques annes auparavant elles taient en maillot de bain ?"
> Rponse : Sale facho, raciste, islamophobe, ...


Non, non tu n'es pas forcment raciste, facho ou islamophobe.
Il y a une partie de la communaut musulmane qui effectivement pose problme en France. Celle qui refuse de s'intgrer. Tout comme on a des problmes avec d'autres franges de la population.
Le problme c'est qu'on a trop tendance  mettre les gens dans le mme panier et c'est a qui est malheureux. Pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai eu une discussion avec un collgue d'une soixantaine d'annes, habitant un petit village de 3000 habitants. Il va y avoir des logements sociaux dans son bourg et la crainte de l'tranger est hyper forte. Dans les campagnes cette peur est irrationnelle et plutt que de nous opposer sans-arrt, il faudrait mettre en avant le vivre-ensemble, montrer que cela peut fonctionner.

Quand je parle de faire des concessions, c'est dans les deux sens. Que l'on propose dans les cantines 2 repas dont un sans porc (pas halal ou casher) ne me drange pas. Qu'on nous force  ce qu'il soit halal ou casher a m'embte. Concession des deux cts. D'ailleurs tu le fais trs bien remarqu, le halal est quelque chose dont on entendais pas parler il y a quelques annes. 
Noter qu'ici on peut remplacer "sans porc" par "vgtarien ou vegan".

Certaines femmes portent le voile par choix et non par contrainte, parce que c'est un symbole fort pour elle. Grand bien leur en fasse, a fait travailler les fabricants de tissus.

----------


## Invit

> Inquitant non? 
> Et pour moi ca donnerai plus un argument pour interdire le voile...


Bah oui bien sr. Comme on ne veut/peut rien faire contre les agresseurs, rendons les femmes plus vulnrables face  eux !

Mme principe pour les mateurs, qu'elles enlvent ce voile ! Il ne faudrait surtout pas que les femmes se sentent  l'aise et en scurit dans l'espace public.

----------


## stardeath

> Le reste de tes assertions tant tellement document et n'tant pas du tout un ramassis de gnralit sans aucune preuve, que je ne prendrais mme pas la peine d'y rpondre...


tu te rends compte que c'est grce  des gens comme toi, qui ne font que ne jamais rpondre  ces questions que justement les gens ont de la dfiance quand on aborde ces sujets.
tu as exactement la mme posture que nos hommes politiques "il n'y a pas de problme", jusqu'au jour o il y a un problme et l tu te permets de dire que c'est la faute des gens qu'il y a des problmes.

mais bon, on va dire que tu n'as rien  dire, a m'vitera d'attendre une quelconque rponse constructive ...




> Attends que Sarko nous remette une pice dans le jukebox  propos des menus sans porc  la cantine, a m'tonnerait que le CRIF ne l'ouvre pas.


et c'est un problme,  force de ne rien faire, quand la pression devient trop importante, seule l'action "coup de poing" semble donner des rsultats.
mais comme aucune action n'est entreprise, parce que trop violente, on remet l'histoire sous le tapis, jusqu' ce qu'elle explose encore plus fort la fois suivante.




> Autrement dit : les autres sont des connards, pourquoi moi je devrais tre sympa ?
> Ces pays coupent la main aux voleurs, pourquoi nous on devrait gaspiller l'argent des impts dans des prisons ?


c'est toujours la mme chose : ds lors que tu montres qu'il semble y avoir 2 catgories de personnes, tu auras forcment une catgorie qui va se sentir discrimine par rapport  l'autre.
en france on semble tolrer les carts de certaines minorits religieuses, et au vu des "vnements" actuels, c'est encore moins bien vu par le reste de la population.

surtout que comme d'habitude on fait tout pour ne rien expliquer au gens; ils n'ont que l'obligation de ne pas faire d'amalgames, mais pareil certains amalgames sont plus gaux que d'autres.

que a soit politique, financier, religieux, socitale ou autre, si tout est fait pour que les gens ne comprennent pas, tu auras toujours l'apparition de "problmes";
et mme si ces problmes n'en sont pas, ne pas les traiter ne fera que les exacerber.

mais bon, c'est pas comme si, on avait pas dj prvenu mainte et mainte fois.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour rappel : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Envoy par *article mis en ligne par Jipt*
> --snip--
> 			
> ...


Merci d'avoir relu attentivement et copi/coll les morceaux intressants, je n'avais pas le courage de le faire...
 :+1: 




> Et bon a confirme que le voile n'est prsent que pour se protger du sous-homme.


Donc tout ce pataqus (a barde grave dans tous les coins, mme dans les partis ! -- la radio vient d'en causer) juste  cause des imams qui ont prfr s'en prendre aux femmes plutt qu' la vraie cause du problme, la crasse des sous-hommes (et Dieu sait qu'il y en a...  la louche,  la pelle, des wagons [oups, non, pas ce mot] cargaisons...)

----------


## BenoitM

> Bah oui bien sr. Comme on ne veut/peut rien faire contre les agresseurs, rendons les femmes plus vulnrables face  eux !
> 
> Mme principe pour les mateurs, qu'elles enlvent ce voile ! Il ne faudrait surtout pas que les femmes se sentent  l'aise et en scurit dans l'espace public.


Euh tu es un intgriste musulmans?

----------


## Jipt

> Certaines femmes portent le voile par choix et non par contrainte, parce que c'est un symbole fort pour elle. Grand bien leur en fasse, a *fait travailler les fabricants* de tissus.


Et a vole pas plus haut que a ? Ben on n'est sortis de la mierda...

Parce qu' ce compte-l, bravo  la filire "mines anti-personnel", c'est excellent pour l'emploi, la croissance, toussa toussa.
Bravo aussi aux fabricants de kalach's, pour les mmes raisons que ci-dessus.
Bravo toujours aux ... et l je pourrais faire une liste de 1000 (ou 10 000 ou plus encore) autres fabricants de produits et matriels tous plus sympathiques les uns que les autres, je vous laisse imaginer...

----------


## Invit

> en france on semble tolrer les carts de certaines minorits religieuses


Quels carts ? Porter le voile est un cart ?
Des quels vnements tu parles ? Attentats ? Dlinquance ?
Admettons que je tombe dans vos raccourcis  deux balles et supposons que les terroristes et dlinquants de France soient majoritairement musulmans. En quoi interdire le voile va servir  lutter contre la dlinquance ou le terrorisme ? 
Donc non seulement le postulat de dpart est faux mais en plus la solution apporte est compltement dbile. Elle risque mme de provoquer l'effet inverse, parce qu' trop taper sur la mme catgorie de population, elle va finir par se rebeller.

Les politiques n'ont pas sorti a de leur chapeau. Sur une des vidos on voit les flics dirent qu'ils interviennent parce que des gens se sont plaints. Si je croise un juif hassidique, une bonne sur ou un sikh sur la plage, j'ai le droit d'appeler les flics aussi ?
Et puis c'est quoi ce dlire avec la plage en plus ? En quoi c'est plus gnant sur la plage que dans la rue ?




> Euh tu es un intgriste musulmans?


Non pourquoi ? C'est le sarcasme qui passe mal  l'crit ?

Et les mecs la bite  l'air devant les gosses (et Macron) sur des plages non-naturistes, a gne personne ?
http://www.directmatin.fr/france/201...s-match-736195
Non parce que jusqu' prsent, dans la culture occidentale on porte des vtements en public. Perso a me gne que quelqu'un me jette son mode de vie minoritaire et sa teub  la figure.

----------


## Mingolito

*Cyclisme : Faut-il interdire le BurneKini ?*



<<En cette priode trouble,  le Conseil Consultatif du Cyclisme Franais (CCCF) se demande sil ne serait pas prfrable dinterdire le port du BurneKini lors des comptitions sportives de cyclisme sur plage.
Apparu en 1895  loccasion du tour des gaules en cyclopde, le BurneKini est n de la contraction entre le mot familier dsignant les bijoux de famille et le nom du champion de cyclisme, Jean-Claude Kini,  plusieurs fois vainqueur des comptitions de vlo  deux roues.
Longtemps rest confidentiel, cet accessoire vestimentaire a t mis sur le devant de la scne ces dernires annes grce  la grande popularit du tour de France qui se droule, comme chacun le sait, chaque t en France.
Cependant,  suite  des rcents dbordements de jeunes femmes chauffes  blanc par cette tenue passablement provocante, le CCCF pense dsormais srieusement et raisonnablement  en interdire le port.
Redoutant des procs pour troubles  lordre public voire attentats  la pudeur, Matre Folasse, avocat des membres du CCCF et as du barreau de Paris,  a pris srieusement les choses en main et pense mettre le paquet pour que la chose soit rgle au plus vit, redoutant par dessus tout que cette affaire finisse en sac de nuds. Source >>

----------


## Jipt

> Et puis c'est quoi ce dlire avec la plage en plus ? En quoi c'est plus gnant sur la plage que dans la rue ?


C'est parce que c'est dans le titre de la discussion.

Mais c'est tout autant gnant dans la rue. Dans la ville o je suis n, *il y a des quartiers o je ne vais plus*, je ne les reconnais plus, ce n'est plus que Belphgor, djellabah et babouches... Devaient pas s'intgrer en venant, on disait,  l'poque ?
Ben a a grave foir...

----------


## Zirak

Pour dtendre un peu le dbat, j'ai retrouv une photo de Jipt et Jon quand ils vont  la plage, et qu'ils aperoivent un burkini :



 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Devaient pas s'intgrer en venant, on disait,  l'poque ?


Quel rapport entre les vtements et l'intgration ? C'est devenu tellement vident de faire ce raccourci djellaba/voile = pas intgr que plus personne ne se pose la question.
Ils paient leurs impts, parlent franais pour la plupart mais leurs fringues sont diffrentes donc ils ne sont pas intgrs. Tu vas aussi regarder ce qu'ils mangent, ce qu'ils lisent ?

Si tre pas intgr c'est vivre de manire diffrente, il y a des gens vachement moins intgrs qu'eux.
Est-ce que des bonnes soeurs dans un couvent qui ont fait voeux de silence, de pauvret ou que sais-je sont intgres ? Est-ce que le punk  chien qui fait la manche est intgr ? Est-ce que le berger solitaire qui ne descend pas de sa montagne est intgr ? Est-ce que la vieille bourge du 16me qui ne fait ses courses qu'au Bon Marchqui et ne voit le monde que par le Figaro est intgre ? Est-ce que le no-life qui est sur WoW ou LoL H24 est intgr ?
Est-ce que le milliardaire est intgr ? Non parce qu'au cas o tu en doutais, cette minorit  un mode de vie vachement plus diffrent du tien qu'un barbu en djellaba.
T'as dj fait un tour dans un quartier chinois ou juif ? Est-ce qu'ils ont l'air plus intgrs ? Rien que le fait de dire qu'il y a un quartier chinois ou juif rpond  la question d'ailleurs.

Je pense que tu pointes juste du doigt qu'en France (et probablement dans plein d'autres endroits) on aime bien rester entre soi, qu'on soit musulman ou non.


Au passage, les babouches c'est trop bien. a fait pas puer des pieds. A la maison,  la place des pantoufles, je suis en tongs l't et l'hiver en babouches. C'est bien mieux que nos charentaises moumoutes bien franaises qui puent.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mingolito

> C'est parce que c'est dans le titre de la discussion.
> 
> Mais c'est tout autant gnant dans la rue. Dans la ville o je suis n, *il y a des quartiers o je ne vais plus*, je ne les reconnais plus, ce n'est plus que Belphgor, djellabah et babouches... Devaient pas s'intgrer en venant, on disait,  l'poque ?
> Ben a a grave foir...


Au contraire, il faut prendre a du bon cot, c'est comme si tu tais en vacance sans avoir  prendre l'avion  ::ccool:: 

Sinon j'adore ton numro de voyeur pervers sexuel pro nudiste/bikini et anti burkini et ton numro de psycho rigide qui veux que en France on doit tous ressembler  a :

----------


## Jipt

> T'as dj fait un tour dans un quartier chinois ou juif ? Est-ce qu'ils ont l'air plus intgrs ? Rien que le fait de dire qu'il y a un quartier chinois ou juif rpond  la question d'ailleurs


Ma foi, tant qu'il ne font pas de vagues, pour moi, pas de problmes. 
Et que je sache, on n'en a pas encore vu dbouler dans les locaux d'un hebdo satirique la kalach  la main : z'auraient jamais d toucher  Cabu, Honor et les autres et a, jamais je ne le leur pardonnerai.




> Au contraire, il faut prendre a du bon c**t, c'est comme si tu tais en vacance*s* sans avoir  prendre l'avion


J'y suis all dans les annes '70, 3 semaines au Maroc, et c'est l-bas que j'ai dcouvert l'expression "_plaisir des yeux_" ! Comme quoi, hein...




> Sinon j'adore ton numro de voyeur pervers sexuel pro nudiste/bikini et anti burkini et ton numro de psycho rigide qui veux que en France on doit tous ressembler  a


Et a, je ne sais pas si c'est du lard ou du cochon, sans smiley indicateur.
Je dirai juste que j'ai t lev dans un milieu naturiste, si si, et donc jusqu' l'ge de 16 ans (un peu difficile, des fois  ::mrgreen:: )  poil sur des plages rserves dans des campings privs et tranquilles comme des papes, que du bonheur !
(Rien  voir avec le dfoulement loufoque et pervers du Cap d'Agde.)

Ah, j'ai un pote qui ressemble  ton image mais dans la tte pas du tout ! Quant  moi, mme pas tu peux m'imaginer... ::lun::

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Zirak, Gastiflex, Mingolito, vous avez raison, c'est Jipt, BenoitM et moi qui sommes dans le clich !  ::ptdr::

----------


## behe

> @Zirak, Gastiflex, Mingolito, vous avez raison, c'est Jipt, BenoitM et moi qui sommes dans le clich !


C'est vrai que Jipt qui fait une belle phrase sur les attentats alors qu'on parle de burkinis/musulmans, c'est pas du tout un clich ....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Admettons que je tombe dans vos raccourcis  deux balles et supposons que les terroristes et dlinquants de France soient majoritairement musulmans.


Pour les dlinquants, il est interdit de faire des stats. Pour les attentats, c'est du 100%, comme on l'a dj dit (sauf  jouer au con et proposer des stats sur plusieurs millnaires). 




> En quoi interdire le voile va servir  lutter contre la dlinquance ou le terrorisme ?


En empchant ces "grands frres" d'imposer leur loi coranique dbile, peut-tre...




> Donc non seulement le postulat de dpart est faux mais en plus la solution apporte est compltement dbile. Elle risque mme de provoquer l'effet inverse, parce qu' trop taper sur la mme catgorie de population, elle va finir par se rebeller.


Oui, ou alors pas du tout et c'est toi qui te met le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au burkunu...  ::mouarf:: 
C'est tout le problme de vos dires. Vous n'avez rien  proposer, mais discrditez systmatiquement tout ce qui est propos. On dirait Deuche et son parti !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vrai que Jipt qui fait une belle phrase sur les attentats alors qu'on parle de burkinis/musulmans, c'est pas du tout un clich ....


Ce n'est pas un clich, c'est li. Vous refusez de le voir, mais a ne change rien au fait. C'est ttu, les faits...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est tout le problme de vos dires. Vous n'avez rien  proposer, mais discrditez systmatiquement tout ce qui est propos. On dirait Deuche et son parti !


Mais car il n'y a rien  proposer, laissez les gens s'habiller comme a leur chante sur la plage ! 


Vos propositions et vos arrts municipaux, ne vont faire que mettre de l'huile sur le feu...


Tiens Jon, toi qui "lit / coute" normment, cela m'tonne que tu n'ais pas lu / parl de a :




> Selon David Thomson, journaliste spcialis dans le djihadisme, ces images sont une aubaine pour alimenter la propagande des sympathisants de lEtat islamique et dAl Qada. Elles devraient tre pleinement exploites par ces groupes qui vont les repasser en boucle, pour nourrir la conviction que la France est un pays qui humilie les musulmans, et les empche de pratiquer leur foi librement :  
> 
> Les sympathisants jihadistes semblent eux-mmes surpris que la police municipale de Nice fasse leur travail de propagande  leur place. []  Il serait trs tonnant que ces quatre photos ne soient pas abondamment reprises dans les vidos de propagande jihadistes officielles, car elles reprsentent lincarnation mme de leur rhtorique anti-France.
> 
> Celle dun pays ennemi de lislam, prsent comme une terre de mcrance par excellence, o lon humilie les musulmans sous le regard passif dun public immobile,  travers des forces de lordre perues comme une autorit qualifie didoltre, cest--dire dcoulant de la souverainet populaire et non divine.

----------


## Brenlem

> Et a vole pas plus haut que a ? Ben on n'est sortis de la mierda...
> 
> Parce qu' ce compte-l, bravo  la filire "mines anti-personnel", c'est excellent pour l'emploi, la croissance, toussa toussa.
> Bravo aussi aux fabricants de kalach's, pour les mmes raisons que ci-dessus.
> Bravo toujours aux ... et l je pourrais faire une liste de 1000 (ou 10 000 ou plus encore) autres fabricants de produits et matriels tous plus sympathiques les uns que les autres, je vous laisse imaginer...


Parce que tu places le tissus au mme niveau que la fabrication d'armes? 
Pas moi. A ce que je sache je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une attaque  voile ou d'un braquage au burkini, ni mme entendu une personne ayant perdu un membre  cause d'un foulard. Ou alors je veux bien les infos!

D'ailleurs tu le dis bien : 




> Ma foi, tant qu'il ne font pas de vagues, pour moi, pas de problmes. 
> Et que je sache, on n'en a pas encore vu dbouler dans les locaux d'un hebdo satirique la kalach  la main : z'auraient jamais d toucher  Cabu, Honor et les autres et a, jamais je ne le leur pardonnerai.


Tu ne parles pas d'attaque  base de tissus.. 
Et on peut souligner aussi le caractre "clich" de ton propos. Brukini = kalach? Musulman = terroriste?  Les terroristes qui se sont attaqus  Charlie ne valent pas mieux que les terroristes corses, bretons ou basques du sicle dernier. Indpendamment de leurs religions, croyances ou volonts d'indpendance, ce sont tous des terroristes qu'il faut mettre hors d'tat de nuire.

----------


## stardeath

> Quels carts ? Porter le voile est un cart ?
> Des quels vnements tu parles ? Attentats ? Dlinquance ?
> Admettons que je tombe dans vos raccourcis  deux balles et supposons que les terroristes et dlinquants de France soient majoritairement musulmans. En quoi interdire le voile va servir  lutter contre la dlinquance ou le terrorisme ? 
> Donc non seulement le postulat de dpart est faux mais en plus la solution apporte est compltement dbile. Elle risque mme de provoquer l'effet inverse, parce qu' trop taper sur la mme catgorie de population, elle va finir par se rebeller.
> 
> Les politiques n'ont pas sorti a de leur chapeau. Sur une des vidos on voit les flics dirent qu'ils interviennent parce que des gens se sont plaints. Si je croise un juif hassidique, une bonne sur ou un sikh sur la plage, j'ai le droit d'appeler les flics aussi ?
> Et puis c'est quoi ce dlire avec la plage en plus ? En quoi c'est plus gnant sur la plage que dans la rue ?
> 
> 
> ...


admettons qu'on tombe aussi dans vos raccourcis  2 balles qui disent que tout va bien en france, quand est ce que vous, soit disant mieux informs, mieux tolrant, mieux en tout quoi, comme d'hab, allez expliquer aux gens les tenants et aboutissants de ce que vous defendez?
parce que bon, vous n'avez encore pas rpondu  une seule question?

ou alors comme d'hab, vous dites que les autres sont dbiles et que ce sont eux qui ont torts?
quand est ce que vous vous sortez les doigts d'o je pense et expliquez aux gens POURQUOI ils ont torts et qu'ils ne doivent pas faire d'amalgames?
parce que l,  part parler entre personnes de bonne ducation, vous ne faites que confirmer  une bonne partie des gens que c'est un sujet qui doit fcher.

de plus, on a pas besoin d'attendre que cette population se rebelle, puisque leur volont d'tre diffrent a fait des annes qu'elle nous agresse avec ... tout a avec la bndiction de pas mal de bien pensants.

bravo, flicitation en tout cas, ne vous tonnez pas si les tensions s'aggravent, ce n'est pas comme si, une fois de plus, on avait pas prvenu.

pour moi a ne confirme qu'une seule chose, on doit interdire purement et simplement les religions.

ps: au fait, si a te gne les naturistes, d'autres on droit d'tre gner par le voile et autres artifices religieux ... mais pareil, il y en a qui ont le droit d'tre plus gaux que d'autres.

----------


## Laurent 1973

Le 6 fvrier 1998, le prfet de Corse, Claude rignac, est assassin par un Corse Indpendantiste.
Ce crime a fait beaucoup de bruit en France  l'poque.

Pourtant, suite  cette vnement sanglant, je ne pense pas que les Corses taient dcris ou montrs du doigts.
Il ne me semble pas non plus que l'on a fait l'amalgame Indpendantiste Corse = Assassin.
=> Des parties Indpendantistes sont lgaux en Corse et on mme des lus dans les conseils dpartementaux.

Donc, je ne comprend pas pourquoi, maintenant, on associe Musulman = Terroriste, qu'ils soient progressifs ou rigoristes.

----------


## stardeath

> Donc, je ne comprend pas pourquoi, maintenant, on associe Musulman = Terroriste, qu'ils soient progressifs ou rigoristes.


peut tre que si nos lites faisaient leur taf (et si elles taient plus crdibles) d'expliquer pourquoi il faut faire attention  ces associations, on en serait pas l.
au lieu de a, celles ci cultivent un message ambigus qui change en plus tout le temps, comment ne pas voir qu'une partie de la population est perdu face  a?

rsultat qu'on voit trs bien, augmentation des tensions, et regain du communautarisme. mais bon, il parait que tout va bien en france.

----------


## Invit

> En empchant ces "grands frres" d'imposer leur loi coranique dbile, peut-tre...


Comme je le rpte depuis le dbut, si ces femmes sont victimes d'autres personnes (grands frres, maris...), pourquoi faire des lois pour les punir elles ? Ca viendrait  l'ide de personne de faire une loi qui punit les victimes de viol. Pourquoi on le fait pour le voile ?




> admettons qu'on tombe aussi dans vos raccourcis  2 balles qui disent que tout va bien en france, quand est ce que vous, soit disant mieux informs, mieux tolrant, mieux en tout quoi, comme d'hab, allez expliquer aux gens les tenants et aboutissants de ce que vous defendez?


J'ai jamais dit que tout allait bien. C'est justement a qui me dsole. Tout va mal et la priorit, l'agenda politique  gauche comme  droite, c'est l'islam. Et c'est mme pas la lutte contre l'islam rigoriste, que certains essaient d'imposer, c'est la lutte contre les femmes voiles.




> C'est tout le problme de vos dires. Vous n'avez rien  proposer, mais discrditez systmatiquement tout ce qui est propos. On dirait Deuche et son parti !


Allez, le fameux "vous avez rien  proposer". Des fois il vaut mieux rien faire que quelque chose d'idiot ou de nocif.
Ce que je propose ne va rien changer aux problmes du pays, mais moi j'agis. Dans le jargon on appelle a "brasser de l'air".




> ps: au fait, si a te gne les naturistes, d'autres on droit d'tre gner par le voile et autres artifices religieux ... mais pareil, il y en a qui ont le droit d'tre plus gaux que d'autres.


Oui, certains sont plus gaux que d'autres, mais pas dans le sens o tu le dis : 
- ce que fait ce naturiste,  se balader  poil sur une plage non naturiste, s'appelle un attentat  la pudeur. C'est puni par la loi et il y a des circonstances aggravantes si c'est fait en prsence de mineurs.
- ce que font ces femmes, tre voile sur une plage, n'est puni par aucun texte de loi en France. Quelques maires nazillons ont pris des arrts qui je l'espre devraient tre casss prochainement par le Conseil d'Etat.
Pourtant ces femmes ont t verbalises, ont d quitter la plage ou changer de tenu tandis que ce type balade toujours son zob devant des gosses.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour dtendre un peu le dbat, j'ai retrouv une photo de Jipt et Jon quand ils vont  la plage, et qu'ils aperoivent un burkini :


Et a c'est Jon et Jipt quand ils vont au spectacle...



Maintenant je vous laisse imaginer le mme spectacle avec un burkini sur scne...  :8O: 





> Parce que tu places le tissu au mme niveau que la fabrication d'armes ?


J'avais *mis en gras* le fait que a faisait *travailler des fabricants* et que a avait l'air de te satisfaire. Mais tu as rpondu compltement  ct en occultant cet aspect. Et pourquoi ne pas applaudir des deux mains d'autres fabricants ? Tout se vaut, d'aprs certains...




> Les terroristes qui se sont attaqus  Charlie ne valent pas mieux que les terroristes corses, bretons ou basques du sicle dernier. Indpendamment de leurs religions, croyances ou volonts d'indpendance, ce sont tous des terroristes qu'il faut mettre hors d'tat de nuire.


On est bien d'accord, sauf que ceux dont tu parles, du sicle dernier, sont tous canns. Il nous reste "les ntres", alors au boulot !

Sinon, il y a une ide qui commence  tourner, pour en finir ( priori rellement) avec le terrorisme d'origine islamique, on en reparle ds que j'aurai mis en forme le document.

----------


## stardeath

> J'ai jamais dit que tout allait bien. C'est justement a qui me dsole. Tout va mal et la priorit, l'agenda politique  gauche comme  droite, c'est l'islam. Et c'est mme pas la lutte contre l'islam rigoriste, que certains essaient d'imposer, c'est la lutte contre les femmes voiles.


donc on est d'accord, par contre les questions qui sont poss ici, pour moi sont totalement lgitimes, parce qu'il y a de grandes chances que ce soit des questions que beaucoup de gens se posent, et que, ne voyant pas de rponse (on le voit bien ici), cristallisent leur attention, et y voient donc un problme.




> Allez, le fameux "vous avez rien  proposer". Des fois il vaut mieux rien faire que quelque chose d'idiot ou de nocif.
> Ce que je propose ne va rien changer aux problmes du pays, mais moi j'agis. Dans le jargon on appelle a "brasser de l'air".


sauf que  force de ne rien faire, proposer, expliquer, il ne faut plus s'tonner de perdre une partie de la population.




> Oui, certains sont plus gaux que d'autres, mais pas dans le sens o tu le dis : 
> - ce que fait ce naturiste,  se balader  poil sur une plage non naturiste, s'appelle un attentat  la pudeur. C'est puni par la loi et il y a des circonstances aggravantes si c'est fait en prsence de mineurs.
> - ce que font ces femmes, tre voile sur une plage, n'est puni par aucun texte de loi en France. Quelques maires nazillons ont pris des arrts qui je l'espre devraient tre casss prochainement par le Conseil d'Etat.
> Pourtant ces femmes ont t verbalises, ont d quitter la plage ou changer de tenu tandis que ce type balade toujours son zob devant des gosses.


le naturiste doit tre puni, on a du mal en france  faire appliquer les lois.
mais pour moi, le voile doit tre puni aussi, surtout si  ct rien n'est fait pour apaiser les tensions.

----------


## Brenlem

> admettons qu'on tombe aussi dans vos raccourcis  2 balles qui disent que tout va bien en france, quand est ce que vous, soit disant mieux informs, mieux tolrant, mieux en tout quoi, comme d'hab, allez expliquer aux gens les tenants et aboutissants de ce que vous defendez?
> parce que bon, vous n'avez encore pas rpondu  une seule question?
> 
> ou alors comme d'hab, vous dites que les autres sont dbiles et que ce sont eux qui ont torts?
> quand est ce que vous vous sortez les doigts d'o je pense et expliquez aux gens POURQUOI ils ont torts et qu'ils ne doivent pas faire d'amalgames?
> parce que l,  part parler entre personnes de bonne ducation, vous ne faites que confirmer  une bonne partie des gens que c'est un sujet qui doit fcher.
> 
> de plus, on a pas besoin d'attendre que cette population se rebelle, puisque leur volont d'tre diffrent a fait des annes qu'elle nous agresse avec ... tout a avec la bndiction de pas mal de bien pensants.
> 
> ...


Personne ne dit que tout va bien en France. Au contraire, beaucoup de choses partent en vrille.
La plupart des "dfenseurs" du voile et du burkini disent que la solution pour lutter contre l'islam radical et le terrorisme n'est pas d'interdire un bout de tissus. Cela ne va avoir pour effet que d'accentuer les tensions entre les communauts. Au final avec des dcisions pareilles on ne va pas dans le bon sens, on stigmatise une partie de la population et donne des billes aux terroristes. 

JON dit qu'une grosse proportion de la dlinquance est arabe/musulmane. Je ne pense pas qu'il ait tord. Mais est-ce parce qu'ils sont arabes/musulmans qu'ils sont dlinquants ou peut-on trouver d'autres causes?
Ne peut-on pas dire que la majeure partie des dlinquants viennent des quartiers dit "sensibles"? Ceux-l mme dont Jipt nous parle en disant qu'il ne peut plus y mettre les pieds (et je le crois volontiers). 
Le temps passant, on a rassembl les gens issus de l'immigration dans ces quartiers de banlieues "pauvres". On peut aussi dire que ces gens-l se sont rassembls eux-mmes, ce ne serait pas faux. On paye en ce moment les consquences de ce fait. Trop peu de mixit sociale, pas assez d'exemple de russite en milieu professionnel et une impression que la France les laisse de ct. 
Regardons les chiffres, taux de pauvret  42% dans les quartiers "sensibles" contre 17% ailleurs. 27% de chmage contre 10% ailleurs. (source : lInsee).

Il faut que la rpublique se rapproprie ces quartiers en luttant d'abord contre la dlinquance, les trafics de drogues en tout genre, en rinstaurant une police de proximit dont l'objectif ne soit pas la rentabilit mais la prvention. C'est un passage oblig. Ensuite il faut donner la chance  ces jeunes de russir  l'cole en leur montrant qu'un avenir est possible pour eux. L'assimilation  la rpublique passera par l'cole et l'ducation.
Il ne faudrait pas  l'avenir qu'il soit plus simple de trouver un job si on s'appelle Jean plutt que Mohammed. Et il ne s'agit pas de prfrence nationale, ces gens sont franais tous les deux.

La France a un virage  ngocier, va t-on faire le choix de nos racines, isoler les minorits pour les faire disparatre peu  peu du paysage? Ou va t'on essayer de trouver une harmonie entre les diffrentes composantes de notre socit?
La premire est simple. On renvoi chez eux tous les sans-papiers, on retire nos troupes des diffrentes zones de conflits dans lesquelles elles sont engages et on passe quelques lois bien senties sur le port du voile, les tenues juges indignes...
La seconde est plus complexe et sans garantie de russite, ncessite de forts moyens humains et financiers. Mais  mon avis c'est la meilleure des solutions, en tant uni nous pouvons tre plus forts et faire de la France un pays o la diversit des cultures est une richesse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A ce que je sache je n'ai jamais entendu parler ... ni mme entendu une personne ayant perdu un membre  cause d'un foulard. Ou alors je veux bien les infos!


http://education.francetv.fr/parents...ard-c-est-quoi
Comme quoi...




> Le 6 fvrier 1998, le prfet de Corse, Claude rignac, est assassin par un Corse Indpendantiste.
> Ce crime a fait beaucoup de bruit en France  l'poque.
> 
> Pourtant, suite  cette vnement sanglant, je ne pense pas que les Corses taient dcris ou montrs du doigts.


Tu rigoles l ? T'tais peut-tre pas n...



> Il ne me semble pas non plus que l'on a fait l'amalgame Indpendantiste Corse = Assassin.
> => Des parties Indpendantistes sont lgaux en Corse et on mme des lus dans les conseils dpartementaux.


Si, et encore aujourd'hui. Et ce sont certaines branches indpendantistes (on les appelle les "repentis" en Corse  ::mouarf:: ).
C'est d'ailleurs une des consquence de cet assassinat, en fait. Les Corses ont compris que a les desservaient, alors ils ont chang leur fusil d'paule. a devrait inspirer d'autres communauts, peut-tre...  ::whistle2:: 




> Donc, je ne comprend pas pourquoi, maintenant, on associe Musulman = Terroriste, qu'ils soient progressifs ou rigoristes.


Mais on n'associe rien du tout. Simplement, on trouve dommage qu'une partie des musulmans se servent justement des "Pas d'amalgames" pour imposer leurs rgles de vie, sous prtexte que si on le leur refuse, c'est qu'on est des fachos, racistes et islamophobes. 




> Comme je le rpte depuis le dbut, si ces femmes sont victimes d'autres personnes (grands frres, maris...), pourquoi faire des lois pour les punir elles ? Ca viendrait  l'ide de personne de faire une loi qui punit les victimes de viol. Pourquoi on le fait pour le voile ?


Parce que les femmes victimes de viols portent plainte, pas les femmes victimes de ces semi-intgristes. Et que, le meilleur moyen de contrer ces c***ards, c'est de faire en sorte qu'il ne puissent pas imposer leur volont dans l'espace public !





> Ce que je propose ne va rien changer aux problmes du pays, mais moi j'agis.


Et tu fais quoi, concrtement ?




> Oui, certains sont plus gaux que d'autres, mais pas dans le sens o tu le dis : 
> - ce que fait ce naturiste,  se balader  poil sur une plage non naturiste, s'appelle un attentat  la pudeur. C'est puni par la loi et il y a des circonstances aggravantes si c'est fait en prsence de mineurs.
> - ce que font ces femmes, tre voile sur une plage, n'est puni par aucun texte de loi en France. Quelques maires *nazillons*   ont pris des arrts qui je l'espre devraient tre casss prochainement par le Conseil d'Etat.
> Pourtant ces femmes ont t verbalises, ont d quitter la plage ou changer de tenu tandis que ce type balade toujours son zob devant des gosses.


Je suis d'accord pour le naturiste, et ce type devrait tre verbalis. a n'empche pas le problme avec le burkini.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Parce que tu places le tissus au mme niveau que la fabrication d'armes? 
> Pas moi. A ce que je sache je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une attaque  voile ou d'un braquage au burkini, ni mme entendu une personne ayant perdu un membre  cause d'un foulard. Ou alors je veux bien les infos!


Non y'a des enfants qui ont perdu la vie  cause du jeu du foulard ...

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je propose ne va rien changer aux problmes du pays, mais moi j'agis.


Pardon, j'aurais d mettre des guillemets. Ce n'est pas moi qui parle l, mais le brasseur d'air.




> parce qu'il y a de grandes chances que ce soit des questions que beaucoup de gens se posent, et que, ne voyant pas de rponse (on le voit bien ici), cristallisent leur attention, et y voient donc un problme.


Honntement, je ne pense pas. Compte tenu du nombre de cas de burkinis ou mme de voiles intgrals en France, si le sujet n'tait pas mis sur la table par les politiques et repris en boucle par les mdias et que tu demandais aux franais quels sont leurs principaux problmes, a m'tonnerait que le voile et l'Islam en fasse partie. Ils rpondraient des trucs comme "chmage", "pouvoir d'achat", et ce mme dans ce climat d'attentats.

Prends l'attentat de Nice, l'info de base c'est quoi ? Un franco-tunisien, peu ou pas pratiquant a tu 85 personnes. Bon, le raciste de base a dj tiqu  franco-tunisien, mais de toute faon lui est irrcuprable. Mais si t'avais pas eu les politiques qui dans l'heure se sont mis en mode "les musulmans doivent se dsolidariser" pour en arriver  associr burkini et scurit (oui, il y a bien le mot scurit dans l'arrt), je ne pense pas qu'on en serait arriv  l'hystrie actuelle.

----------


## Zirak

Jon et Captain, vous tes vraiment srieux quand vous voquez le jeu du foulard pour tayer le fait qu'il y a dj eu des morts avec un voile / foulard ? 

C'est quoi le rapport entre ce jeu darwiniste o l'on se coupe la respiration et le voile / foulard islamiste ? Les enfants ont t incit  y jouer par un vilain Imam qui leur a fourni un foulard "hallal"  ::aie::  ? 

Ce n'est mme plus de la mauvaise foi  ce niveau l...

J'espre sincrement que vous ne faites pas vraiment le lien entre ces deux sujets, et que c'tait du trollage intentionnel, sinon il vous manque des fils quelque part...

----------


## Jipt

> le naturiste doit tre puni, on a du mal en France  faire appliquer les lois.
> mais pour moi, le voile doit tre puni aussi, surtout si  ct rien n'est fait pour apaiser les tensions.





> Je suis d'accord pour le naturiste, et ce type devrait tre verbalis. a n'empche pas le problme avec le burkini.


N'allez pas trop vite !
Quand j'ai vu la photo, je me suis dit "c'est pas possible !" et j'ai tap "macron nudiste fake" et comme moi, des gens se posaient la question ( laquelle personne  ce jour n'a la rponse), mais, au milieu du bruit du web, j'ai trouv a, a vaut ce que a vaut je ne connais pas la personne, par contre je connais la plage principale de Biarritz et a n'est pas elle sur la photo :


> Chez nous il y a plusieurs trs longues plages o les gens peuvent se mlanger comme a, les naturistes et les maillots, indiffremment selon ce quils prfrent faire. En gnral il sagit de plages situes bien aprs la fin des zones de surveillance, non desservies par la route, il faut rouler longtemps sur la plage pour y arriver, et elles sont annonces par un tout petit panneau plant dans le sable  zone naturiste libre . Mais comme il ne sagit pas de plages naturistes  proprement parler, encadres et surveilles, de ce fait les maillots peuvent y aller aussi.


source

Voil. Alors c'est peut-tre pas un montage, mais a pourrait trs bien tre une concidence (qui a dit "organise" ?  ::ptdr:: )





> Ne peut-on pas dire que la majeure partie des dlinquants viennent des quartiers dit "sensibles" ? Ceux-l mme dont Jipt nous parle en disant qu'il ne peut plus y mettre les pieds (et je le crois volontiers). 
> Le temps passant, on a rassembl les gens issus de l'immigration dans ces quartiers de banlieues "pauvres". On peut aussi dire que ces gens-l se sont rassembls eux-mmes, ce ne serait pas faux. On paye en ce moment les consquences de ce fait. Trop peu de mixit sociale, pas assez d'exemple de russite en milieu professionnel et une impression que la France les laisse de ct.


Plein centre-ville en ce qui me concerne...

----------


## Invit

> Parce que les femmes victimes de viols portent plainte, pas les femmes victimes de ces semi-intgristes. Et que, le meilleur moyen de contrer ces c***ards, c'est de faire en sorte qu'il ne puissent pas imposer leur volont dans l'espace public !


80% des victimes de viol ne portent pas plainte, ce n'est pas pour cela qu'elles ne sont pas des victimes.
Ensuite en empchant une femme de se voiler, certaines ne vont plus sortir du tout. Tu vas me dire que c'est pas une raison pour ne pas interdire, mais d'une par le c***ard n'est toujours pas inquit, d'autre part la victime est pnalise encore plus qu'auparavant.  Et quand tu appliques ces interdits  l'cole ou  l'universit, tu la prives de l'ducation qui reste le meilleur moyen de s'manciper (en supposant qu'elle porte le voile par contrainte). Au passage tu renforces galement le communautarisme et tu en incites ventuellement d'autred  porter le voile soit par esprit de rbellion soit par rflexe identitaire.
Bref, le remde est pire que le mal. Tu comprends pourquoi des fois je dis que c'est mieux de ne rien faire ?


Juste pour que ce soit clair : je dteste les religions, je les hais, je les vomis, je voudrais qu'elles disparaissent toutes. Elles exploitent l'humain et l'empchent de rflchir par lui-mme. Oui je sais, il y a pas que les religions qui font a. Ce n'est pas la peine non plus de rpondre  cette affirmation. Ce n'est que ma pense et je l'expose juste pour montrer que je suis loin d'tre islamophile. Quand je vois quelqu'un ne pas manger tel aliment (tout le temps ou juste certains jours, histoire de n'oublier personne) parce que c'est marqu dans un livre sacr, j'ai renvie de lui dire : "Mais t'es con ou quoi ? On est en 2016 et tu suis un interdit vieux de 2000 ans qui a t cr parce qu' l'poque la viande tait daube et les gens tombaient malade. As-tu entendu parler de notre seigneur et sauveur le rfrigrateur ?".
Mais je le dis pas. C'est la diffrence entre tolrer et accepter (et je vous dis mme pas ce que je pense des crationnistes).
On a jamais fait reculer les religions en tapant sur les croyants. Il faut taper sur le clerg (au sens large) pour leurs pratiques qui pour la plupart s'apparentent  des pratiques sectaires et duquer. Pour le premier point je n'ai pas de solution non-radicale. Pour le second on en est trs loin puisque comme dit plus haut on est plutt en train des loigner de l'ducation.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon et Captain, vous tes vraiment srieux quand vous voquez le jeu du foulard pour tayer le fait qu'il y a dj eu des morts avec un voile / foulard ? 
> 
> C'est quoi le rapport entre ce jeu darwiniste o l'on se coupe la respiration et le voile / foulard islamiste ? Les enfants ont t incit  y jouer par un vilain Imam qui leur a fourni un foulard "hallal"  ? 
> 
> Ce n'est mme plus de la mauvaise foi  ce niveau l...
> 
> J'espre sincrement que vous ne faites pas vraiment le lien entre ces deux sujets, et que c'tait du trollage intentionnel, sinon il vous manque des fils quelque part...


Je confirme, t'as rien compris ! Et tout ceux qui se sont jets sur le "+1" comme des vautours non plus.  ::mouarf:: 
J'ai pour ma part parl du "jeu du foulard" pour rpondre  a 



> Parce que tu places le tissus au mme niveau que la fabrication d'armes?
> Pas moi. A ce que je sache je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une attaque  voile ou d'un braquage au burkini, ni mme entendu une personne ayant perdu un membre  cause d'un foulard.


Bref, il tait question de l'industrie du tissu compar  l'industrie de l'armement, et Brenlem qui disait qu'un foulard n'avait jamais caus de tort ! 
Rangez vos Kalash, a ne concernait pas vos burkinis chris...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Je confirme, t'as rien compris ! Et tout ceux qui se sont jets sur le "+1" comme des vautours non plus. 
> J'ai pour ma part parl du "jeu du foulard" pour rpondre  a 
> 
> Bref, il tait question de l'industrie du tissu compar  l'industrie de l'armement, et Brenlem qui disait qu'un foulard n'avait jamais caus de tort ! 
> Rangez vos Kalash, a ne concernait pas vos burkinis chris...



C'est sr que qu'on on lit, (sachant qu'on parle des tenus islamiques et du burkini dans ce fil depuis le dbut) :




> A ce que je sache je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une attaque * voile* ou d'un braquage *au burkini*, ni mme entendu une personne ayant perdu un membre  cause *d'un foulard*


C'est vrai que c'tait d'un point de vue du tissu en gnral, mais pas du tout en lien avec le foulard islamique...

Tu confirmes donc ce que je disais et ton smiley ci-dessus appuie le tout, c'tait bien de la mauvaise foi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

T'es lourd...  ::roll:: 
Tu le fais exprs o pas ? Je t'assures (sans smiley) que j'ai parl du jeu du foulard sans penser au voile, au burkini, mais simplement parce que Brenlem disait qu'un foulard ne pouvait pas causer de dommage contrairement aux armes. C'tait juste pour lui rappeler que mme un simple foulard pouvait tuer. Et bien videmment, il n'y a aucun rapport entre le jeu du foulard et l'islam, le voile islamique ou le burkini. 

Vous tes vachement tordus, quand mme ! Qu'est-ce que vous ne feriez pas pour vous justifier...  ::roll::

----------


## Laurent 1973

> le naturiste doit tre puni, on a du mal en france  faire appliquer les lois.


Tout  fait, le naturisme abusif, c'est  dire pratiqu en-dehors de zone control est considr comme un attenta  la pudeur.
Un attenta  la pudeur, entame un libert individuel: celle de protger des personnes sensibles comme les enfants.




> mais pour moi, le voile doit tre puni aussi, surtout si  ct rien n'est fait pour apaiser les tensions.


La femme voile le fait en effet via des convictions spirituelles par pudeur justement.
=> Je considre qu'elle le fait volontairement, sinon comme la fait remarqu quelqu'un cette femme deviens une victime
Elle le fait donc pour protger sa propre pudeur face au gens, homme ou femme.

J'imagine qu'une femme en traitement cancreux va galement utiliser un foulard, par pudeur, pour cacher sa perte de cheveux.
Comment on distingue l'origine de cet acte?

En quoi, cette lment vestimentaire entame-t-il votre propre libert dans ce pays?

Si demain, un groupe de phobiques anti cheveux verts agresse toutes personnes se teintant le cheveux en vert.
Est-ce que pour apaiser la tension, on devra promulguer des arrts municipaux interdisant de se teindre en vert?

----------


## Zirak

> T'es lourd... 
> Tu le fais exprs o pas ? Je t'assures (sans smiley) que j'ai parl du jeu du foulard sans penser au voile, au burkini, mais simplement parce que Brenlem disait qu'un foulard ne pouvait pas causer de dommage contrairement aux armes. C'tait juste pour lui rappeler que mme un simple foulard pouvait tuer. Et bien videmment, il n'y a aucun rapport entre le jeu du foulard et l'islam, le voile islamique ou le burkini. 
> 
> Vous tes vachement tordus, quand mme ! Qu'est-ce que vous ne feriez pas pour vous justifier...


Eh ben tant mieux, du coup on en revient  l'assertion de dpart : un burkini ou un voile ou un hijab ou un niqab port  ct de toi, ne vas pas te tuer et n'ont (aux dernires nouvelles) tus personnes. 

Du coup,  part dpasser la o s'arrte votre propre libert, pour aller faire chier la libert de votre voisine de plage musulmane, qu'est-ce que a vous apporte que le burkini soit interdit ? Strictement rien ! 

Donc  moins de tirer de la satisfaction dans le fait de faire chier son prochain, je ne comprends toujours pas votre position, dsol et non, je ne le fais pas exprs !


Ah, et pas la peine de revenir  la charge avec tes histoires de provocations ou autres, si les gens s'occupaient un peu plus de leurs oignons, et un peu moins de ce que porte le voisin, il n'y aurait mme pas eu dbat, comme le rappelle Laurent 1973, le raisonnement est valable pour une couleur de cheveux, les tatouages, les piercings, ou n'importe quel habit sortant de l'ordinaire...

J'ai l'impression de retourner 15 ans en arrire (tiens pas loin de chez toi,  Saint-Brieuc) quand j'tais au lyce, j'avais le malheur de porter la casquette, bon pas de jogging ni rien, j'avais pas le look "jeune de banlieue" (je mets bien les guillemets exprs), mais plutt skater. Bah rien que de porter une casquette, c'est des rflexions permanentes, c'tait tre suivi dans le moindre magasin par les vigils, car si tu portais une casquette, t'tais forcment un voleur, etc etc. 

Et avant si t'tais tatou tu sortais de prison, si t'tais pierc limite t'tais gay, etc. etc.

Vous ne vous rendez pas compte  quel point c'est usant et perturbant, de toujours se sentir observ, jug, etc. etc. Et aprs vous vous tonnez qu'ils ne s'assimilent pas bien, qu'ils fassent du communautarisme ou qu'ils fassent de la provocation, et tout le reste ?

Mais c'est juste le rsultat de votre faon de penser... 


Tous les 10 ans, on trouve un truc pour faire chier les gens, cette fois, a tombe bien, il y a les attentats, et en plus, on aime pas trop les musulmans, alors on a choisi la burqa / le burkini / le voile... Et comme  chaque fois, tout le monde se jette  deux pieds dedans...

En tre rendu  juger les gens par rapport ce qu'ils portent ou  leur style aujourd'hui... L'expression "l'habit ne fait pas le moine" ne date pourtant pas d'hier...


Au final, c'est comme le jogging / casquette justement, tu peux tre habill comme a, sans tre un voyou venant d'une banlieue sordide, mais bon, c'est tellement facile de taper dans le clich...

----------


## Brenlem

> T'es lourd... 
> Tu le fais exprs o pas ? Je t'assures (sans smiley) que j'ai parl du jeu du foulard sans penser au voile, au burkini, mais simplement parce que Brenlem disait qu'un foulard ne pouvait pas causer de dommage contrairement aux armes. C'tait juste pour lui rappeler que mme un simple foulard pouvait tuer. Et bien videmment, il n'y a aucun rapport entre le jeu du foulard et l'islam, le voile islamique ou le burkini. 
> 
> Vous tes vachement tordus, quand mme ! Qu'est-ce que vous ne feriez pas pour vous justifier...


Tu ne mteras pas de l'esprit que c'est du troll, gentil certes! 
Si on va par-l, tout objet est dangereux et source d'une mort potentielle. Je me demandais si quelqu'un allait le ressortir mais vous avez t plusieurs^^
Passons.

On va recentrer le dbat et essayer d'apporter des ides constructives, Jon, tu as reproch au camp "pro burkini" de ne pas donner d'arguments, j'en ai donner, j'attends donc les vtres avec intrt et sans penser que vous tes islamophobe ou facho  :;):

----------


## Captain_JS

> J'espre sincrement que vous ne faites pas vraiment le lien entre ces deux sujets, et que c'tait du trollage intentionnel, sinon il vous manque des fils quelque part...


Ca fait 10 pages de troll sur le sujet  vous envoyer les uns les autres des noms d'oiseau, donc a ne va pas changer grand chose  ::mouarf:: 




> Parce que tu places le tissus au mme niveau que la fabrication d'armes? 
> Pas moi. A ce que je sache je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une attaque  voile ou d'un braquage au burkini, ni mme entendu une personne ayant perdu un membre  cause d'un foulard. Ou alors je veux bien les infos!


Et si on a un jour une attaque d'un char  voile (parce que les histoires de burkinis se passent  la plage quand mme ...), est-ce que ce sera une attaque  voile ?  ::weird::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu ne mteras pas de l'esprit que c'est du troll, gentil certes!


Si faire de l'humour, c'est troller, alors oui, c'tait du troll !  ::roll:: 



> On va recentrer le dbat et essayer d'apporter des ides constructives, Jon, tu as reproch au camp "pro burkini" de ne pas donner d'arguments, j'en ai donner, j'attends donc les vtres avec intrt et sans penser que vous tes islamophobe ou facho


Ben, relis, je vais pas passer mon temps  r-crire, surtout que c'est juste pour me faire traiter de facho (pas par toi, mais les gentils Zirak, Gastiflex, ... adorent ce mot, ils en voient partout, les pvres... Je comprends qu'ils soient aussi agressifs !  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## Zirak

> Ben, relis, je vais pas passer mon temps  r-crire, surtout que c'est juste pour me faire traiter de facho (pas par toi, mais les gentils Zirak, Gastiflex, ... adorent ce mot, ils en voient partout, les pvres... Je comprends qu'ils soient aussi agressifs ! )


J'adore tellement le mot, que je ne l'ai pas employ...  :;): 

Mais oui, c'est plus facile de dire que c'est nous qui voyons des fachos o il n'y en a pas, que d'admettre que tu as des convictions plus que borderline parfois, je suis dsol mais pondre des lois pour dicter ce que l'on peut porter ou non  la plage, a commence quand mme pas mal  y ressembler...

Parce que bon, je pourrais facilement me faire confirmer par plusieurs membres des fils politiques, mais dans 99% des cas, quand un fil aborde un truc li  l'Islam, tu as toujours le mme avis que Sarko / Marine, donc certes, je m'avance un peu tout seul mais il n'y a pas vraiment un grand pas  franchir pour penser que tu fais partie des "J'ai rien contre les musulmans mais ..."  :;): 


Ca me fait penser  un mec interview je ne sais plus o, un agriculteur de pratiquement la soixantaine qui disait :

"Je ne suis pas raciste, le racisme est un crime, et le crime c'est pour les noirs."  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que bon, je pourrais facilement me faire confirmer par plusieurs membres des fils politiques, mais dans 99% des cas, quand un fil aborde un truc li  l'Islam, tu as toujours le mme avis que Sarko / Marine


Je te remets ce lien

Avec la mention spciale 



> Deux tiers des proches du Front de gauche sont contre (62 %).


Melanchon proche de Sarko et Marine !  ::mouarf::  
T'avoueras que tu y vas un peu fort !




> "Je ne suis pas raciste, le racisme est un crime, et le crime c'est pour les noirs."


J'adore !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> La dcision  t prise ici : Dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789.
>   Nul ne doit tre inquit pour ses opinions, mme religieuses, pourvu que leur manifestation ne trouble pas l'ordre public tabli par la loi.


Alors je suis tout  fait pour la lacit et la dclaration des droits de l'homme. Je trouverais tout  fait grotesque d'imposer  des musulmans de se convertir au catholicisme en france (ou des franais se convertir  lislam dans un pays o l'islam est majoritaire).

Mais la dclaration des droits de l'homme date de 1789, et la lacit de 1905 ; pourtant je trouve que ce phnomne o certaines personnes immigres disent "merde"  leur pays d'accueil est beaucoup plus rcent.

Avant qu'on me traite de "sale franais qui doit probablement se considrer pure souche vu ses propos"  ::aie::  sachez que mon grand pre est issu de l'immigration. Mais  l'poque, les personnes faisaient tout pour s'intgrer et tout allait bien.  :;): 




> Par contre il y aurais pas de terrorisme si Bush n'avais pas dtruit l'Irak, puis Sarkozy dtruit la Libye, puis Hollande attaqu les tribus musulmanes du nord du Mali puis Daesh, et rappelons que Daesh n'existerais pas si l'Irak n'avais pas t envahie par les USA.


Tout  fait.




> Alors comme solution politique au "terrorisme" cr par la France, Isral et les USA : interdire le Burkini c'est d'un ridicule


Je ne pense pas que cela ait t conu comme une solution politique au terrorisme mais plutt un moyen de dsamorcer une possible guerre civile, mais vu l'ampleur nationale et internationale que ces arrts ont pris, c'est totalement rat.

----------


## Zirak

> Je te remets ce lien
> 
> Avec la mention spciale 
> 
> Melanchon proche de Sarko et Marine !  
> T'avoueras que tu y vas un peu fort !


Nan, que pour une fois, le front de gauche soit en partie d'accord avec Sarko et Marine, n'enlve rien au fait que toutes les fois d'avant, tu tais plus proche de l'avis de Sarko et Marine, que de celui de Mlanchon.  :;): 

Qu'on se comprenne bien, je sais bien que tu n'es pas (jusqu' aujourd'hui) un votant FN, et que tu es plus ouvert que le gros lourdo de base qui ne peut voir aucun tranger mme en peinture, mais toujours est-il que, que tu veuilles bien l'admettre ou non, quand il s'agit de l'Islam, tu as souvent des convictions plus proche de la droite (voir d'encore plus  droite), que de gauche ou d'extrme gauche. 

Aprs contrairement  ce que toi, ou stardeath par exemple, laissez entendre, je ne prtends pas que tout va bien, et qu'il n'y a jamais rien  dire concernant *une partie* des islamistes, plus radicaux, mais dans le cas prsent,  propos du Burkini, toi qui est donc soit disant plus inform, qui lit plus, etc etc, j'avoue que j'ai du mal  comprendre comment tu ne peux pas voir que cela ne servira  rien, et que cela va plus empirer les choses que quoi que ce soit...

Si on veut lutter contre l'intgrisme, il y a tellement plus efficace et plus utile  faire...





> J'adore !


Ca m'a fait beaucoup rire aussi, malheureusement, s'il le pense vraiment, tu avoueras que cette un peu ridicule de se contredire soit mme  ce point de cette faon... ^^

----------


## stardeath

> La femme voile le fait en effet via des convictions spirituelles par pudeur justement.
> => Je considre qu'elle le fait volontairement, sinon comme la fait remarqu quelqu'un cette femme deviens une victime
> Elle le fait donc pour protger sa propre pudeur face au gens, homme ou femme.
> 
> J'imagine qu'une femme en traitement cancreux va galement utiliser un foulard, par pudeur, pour cacher sa perte de cheveux.
> Comment on distingue l'origine de cet acte?
> 
> En quoi, cette lment vestimentaire entame-t-il votre propre libert dans ce pays?
> 
> ...


dans un cas o, comme je le souhaite, on condamne tout proslytisme religieux (je peux totalement comprendre qu'on trouve ma volont excessive au passage), le voile et ce qu'il reprsente devrait tre interdit du  sa signification.
par contre comme tu le souligne il n'y a pas de faon 100% sr pour distinguer le port religieux (que je condamne) d'un port pas religieux (la flemme de chercher un terme adquate, my bad).

il n'entrave en aucun cas ma libert en tant que tel, mais dans ce cas, le voile intgral non plus ; o est ce qu'on fixe la limite, puisque a devrait tre aussi une libert?
de plus la comparaison avec quelqu'un de malade, pour moi, s'arrte au fait que dans un cas c'est de la pudeur, et dans l'autre c'est un dictt d'une religion ainsi que sa reprsentation de la femme.
(note au passage, que si je pouvais, j'enlverai tous les artifices religieux de l'espace public, et pas seulement, dans notre cas, que pour l'islam)

 une poque telle que la notre o on souhaite que chacun, femme ou homme, ait une galit de possibilit  minima, on ne peut pas se permettre de laisser se propager des artifices qui d'office marque une distinction entre femme et homme.
(et encore pire si a vient d'une religion)

quant  l'histoire des cheveux verts, oui, je ferai un arrt, si a permet de calmer les esprits en attendant que les tensions tombent, je n'hsiterai pas une seule seconde, surtout pour des trucs de cette ampleur.
je ne considre pas que vivre sans voile, soutane, kippa, croix catholique, etc. soit impossible.




> Vous ne vous rendez pas compte  quel point c'est usant et perturbant, de toujours se sentir observ, jug, etc. etc. Et aprs vous vous tonnez qu'ils ne s'assimilent pas bien, qu'ils fassent du communautarisme ou qu'ils fassent de la provocation, et tout le reste ?


ces personnes ont choisi de porter dlibrment quelque chose qui va leur attirer des jugements, faut arrter 5 minutes de toujours excuser tout, surtout depuis quelques annes, pour une raison que j'ignore a  l'air d'tre une mode de pouvoir se rclamer, d'afficher et revendiquer sa diffrence. (les 2 premiers (rclamer et afficher) ne me gneraient en aucun cas si ils n'taient pas pratiquement toujours suivi d'une revendication)

si demain je choisi de m'habiller gothique, je n'ai aucun droit pour me plaindre des jugements qu'on portera  mon gard. dsol, mais on ne vit pas chacun en ermite, mais on est dans une socit, et porter un jugement est un droit totalement lgitime, mme si c'est blessant.
ou alors, une fois de plus, on aura des gens qui, pour une raison X ou Y, auront un statut qui leur assure une protection, et en face des gens qui se demanderont pourquoi les premiers bnficient d'un traitement particulier.




> Aprs contrairement  ce que toi, ou stardeath par exemple, laissez entendre, je ne prtends pas que tout va bien


ce que je considre vraiment comme un problme, c'est que les gens qui se seront casser le cul  s'intgrer du mieux qu'ils peuvent dans cette socit  la *bip* voient tous leurs efforts perdu  cause d'une petite poigne qui aura fait tout pour se faire remarquer.
c'est exactement a qui me les brise menu dans la socit actuelle, que les efforts collectifs soient rduit  cause d'une minorit.

----------


## Zirak

> si demain je choisi de m'habiller gothique, je n'ai aucun droit pour me plaindre des jugements qu'on portera  mon gard. dsol, mais on ne vit pas chacun en ermite, mais on est dans une socit, et porter un jugement est un droit totalement lgitime, mme si c'est blessant.
> ou alors, une fois de plus, on aura des gens qui, pour une raison X ou Y, auront un statut qui leur assure une protection, et en face des gens qui se demanderont pourquoi les premiers bnficient d'un traitement particulier.


Sauf que si tu t'habille en gothique, que je trouve a moche ou non, a ne change rien  ma vie  moi, je ne vois donc pas pourquoi je souhaiterais que l'on t'interdise de t'habiller comme a.

Le problme, ce n'est pas que le jugement soit blessant ou non, c'est qu' notre poque, on n'ait pas encore dpass ce stade des aprioris  propos du style vestimentaire d'une personne, et pire encore, qu'on veuille lgifrer la-dessus.

Mais au passage, je ne demande pas non plus, un statut spcifique protgeant de tout, avec un traitement particulier, encore une fois, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut rien interdire concernant les islamistes (radicaux ou non), juste que je trouve cela aberrant de vouloir interdire un truc, qui n'influe pas sur la vie des autres. Dans le genre inutile et contre-productif, je pense qu'on peut difficilement faire pire (bien que je ne doute pas une seconde que nos amis politiciens y arriveront sans mme suer une goutte en y rflchissant).

----------


## Jipt

> Sauf que si tu t'habille*s* en gothique, que je trouve a moche ou non, a ne change rien  ma vie  moi, je ne vois donc pas pourquoi je souhaiterais que l'on t'interdise de t'habiller comme a.


T'es trop jeune pour avoir connu a, mais  la fin des annes '50 en Grande-Bretagne, les gamins de 20 ans (mais pas 2 ou 3 vingtaines, non, des milliers !) se foutaient sur la gueule fallait voir comment ! Les mods et les rockers a s'appelait, et au dpart c'taient des gens qui s'habillaient comme ci et d'autres comme a et bien sr les "comme ci" ne pouvaient pas blairer les "comme a" et les "comme a" ne pouvaient pas encadrer les "comme ci".
Voil.
Rien de nouveau sous le soleil donc, mais l ils y allaient  coups de chanes de vlo et autres poings amricains, a rigolait pas...

- - -

Bon, j'avais promis une manire d'arrter dfinitivement le terrorisme d'origine islamique, a part d'une ide trouve ici (je ne sais pas ce que c'est que ce site et ce qu'il vaut, mais pensez  regarder  la vido du jeune corse qui remet les pendules  l'heure, trouvable dans le bandeau de droite, mais pour combien de temps ? -- et lisez les commentaires !) et a serait bien que des spcialistes du Coran confirment ou infirment.

L'ide c'est qu'un musulman n'atteindra jamais le paradis s'il est priv de spulture.

Il suffirait donc (mais l a me dpasse un peu) que tous les pays concerns par le problme ou mme, que tous les pays du monde possdant des panneaux publicitaires 4x3 (les tant dcris aux abords des villes) les utilisent pendant disons un mois (nous faudrait aussi des spcialistes de la communication de masse) en expliquant bien clairement que tout terroriste se rclamant de l'Islam et tomb au combat (genre les deux frres dbiles de Charlie tombs  la sortie de cette imprimerie [j'ai toujours trouv cette concidence trs symbolique : attaquer un journal et crever comme des chiens gleux  la porte d'une imprimerie, non mais all quoi !]) verra son corps tout simplement balanc dans un incinrateur d'ordures mnagres et hop !
Les cendres ensuite, mlangs  celles des dchets en tous genres mais aussi  celles des boues des stations dpuration (joli euphrisme pour parler du caca) seront, comme pour toutes les cendres d'incinrateurs d'O.M., rpandues par ci par l (sont bien emm...ds [c'est le cas de le dire !] avec a, mais c'est un autre dbat).

Quant aux lobotomiss qui se font exploser sur les marchs au milieu d'une foule paisible, dans un mariage comme rcemment (on croit rver...), leurs restes nettoys avec un vieux balai dgueulasse de cantonnier qui sert d'habitude  vacuer le caca des chiens sera balanc aux... cochons (qui bouffent tout et n'importe quoi), aux hynes et aux chacals.

Voil.
Normalement a devrait les faire rflchir. 
Un spcialiste pour nous confirmer ?

----------


## Mingolito

> Mais la dclaration des droits de l'homme date de 1789, et la lacit de 1905 ; pourtant je trouve que ce phnomne o certaines personnes immigres disent "merde"  leur pays d'accueil est beaucoup plus rcent.


Pas facile de se sentir bien dans un pays quand on  pas d'emploi et aucun espoir d'en avoir un, on peut finir par se sentir totalement marginalis et rejet.
Le chmage des jeunes en France est beaucoup trop lev, c'est le fruit de la politique Mitterrand qui  t reconduite voir empire sous Chirac, Sarkozy puis Hollande qui n'ont rien chang  son dispositif (35 heures, 50% de charges, droit du travail horrible, l'impot sur les socits le plus gros d'Europe, si a n'est du monde, ...) si ce n'est rajouter encore plus de charges, impts et taxes, ce qui fait que malgr les rustines a deviens de pire en pire.

Les politiques sont coupables de la situation et donc les gens qui ont vots pour eux. Politique conomique dsastreuses qui ruine les entreprises et donc cr du chmage,  combin  une politique trangre la pire qui soit et de va-t-en-guerre, rsultat la France est dsormais un pays en guerre en passe d'tre ruine petit  petit par la dette comme la Grce.
Il fallait pas voter Mitterrand, et il fallait pas soutenir Isral, et ne pas attaquer la Libye ni Daesh. Les Suisses n'ont pas fait ces erreurs ils vont trs bien.
A l'poque du plein emploi des musulmans aprs guerre en France pour reconstruire le pays, les terroristes tait pas musulmans mais basques  ::lol:: 
a prouve que ce terrorisme n'est pas une fatalit mais qu'il  t cr de toute pice, entre autres par les USA (Bush,...), Isral puis Sarkozy et Hollande.
Le moins pire prsident dans la ligne aprs Mitterrand c'est Chirac, car il  amlior la situation conomique et diminu la dette en dnationalisant (bref en dfaisant une partie de la catastrophe Mitterrand) ce qui fait que le chmage  baiss sous son rgne, et il s'est oppos  la politique des USA, par exemple il  lutt contre Bush dans le dossier Irak et il  pas cr de guerres contrairement  Sarkozy et Hollande.

----------


## fredoche

Quand j'tais petit ( je n'tais pas grand ...) je voyais ma mre ou ma grand-mre porter un foulard sur la tte.
Je peux encore voir des tas de photos anciennes de la vie quotidienne o l'on voit beaucoup de femmes se couvrir la tte, des femmes de tous ages, de toutes conditions sociales
Toutes franaises, cathos, baptises, dans une rgion non-sparatiste comme la mienne, la France profonde

J'ai encore le souvenir de ces foulards en plastiques pour protger les mises-en-plis de la pluie. 

Et puis le nombre de stars qui portaient le foulard sur la tte, je les ai encore avec cette image dans ma mmoire : Grace Kelly, Sophia Loren,  Audrey Hepburn et tant d'autres





La fortune des maisons Dior, Chanel, Hermes...

Quelle chierie que ces sujets, et je rejoins zirak sur la notion du pire voulant que l'on lgifre l-dessus. De l  ce que cela passe  cot de 49-3 il y a encore du chemin, mais bon...

Prenez-vous bien la tte l-dessus, ces histoires de signes ostentatoires, de foulard  l'cole, et tout le toutim a fait plus de 25 ans que a dure. Bayrou a t le premier  _lgifrer_ sur le sujet, je faisais pion pour l'EN  l'poque. Et les choses n'ont fait que se crisper, annes aprs annes.

Tout a c'est du gros "Bull Shit" mais vous savez ce qu'on dit par ici: "tant qu'on parle de a on parle pas d'autre chose"... autrement dit pour ceux qui auraient besoin d'une traduction : des vrais sujets, de ceux qui vous touchent directement dans votre vie et votre quotidien, votre relle existence de soit-disant citoyen.

----------


## fredoche

> mais pensez  regarder  la vido du jeune corse qui remet les pendules  l'heure


Ouaahhouu t'en as dgot un bon l !  ::aie:: 

En plus il est beau  ::zoubi::

----------


## Mingolito

> mais pensez  regarder  la vido du jeune corse qui remet les pendules  l'heure, trouvable dans le bandeau de droite, mais pour combien de temps ? -- et lisez les commentaires !) et a serait bien que des spcialistes du Coran confirment ou infirment.


C'est le lobby du droit aux nichons  l'air, avec son reprsentant officiel sur le forum Jipt  ::ave:: 
Je comprends que les Burkini a les fasse rager, mais de la  faire une loi  ::ptdr:: 



*Une plage avec une tenue correcte et donc de bonne moralit selon Jipt, quoi que sans les strings a serait encore mieux*



*Une plage envahie par des mchants terroristes islamistes qui font une manifestation anti France et anti chrtien pour crer une guerre civile*
Nulle doute qu'elle cache une bombe ou une Kalachnikov sous ses vtements et qu'elle s'apprte  assassiner tous les passants en criant Allah ouakbar !
Il est donc ncessaire de faire une loi pour qu'on puisse la voir  poil, ainsi soit il, amen !  ::salive:: 




*Pour rappel, la plage autrefois en France*

----------


## souviron34

Je ne saurais que trop vous recommander la lecture des articles suivants :

Que cache vraiment le burkini ? (Kapitalis / Tunisie)
Algrie : fini le bikini place au burkini (Jeune Afrique)



> Certes, la fin des annes 1990 pendant lesquelles la Jama Al Adl Wal Ihsane ( justice et bienfaisance ) faisait des descentes sur les plages marocaines avec habits islamiques et prires collectives, revendiquant son droit  disposer de ses propres camps de vacances, semblent loin. Les autorits ont fait le ncessaire pour calmer ses ardeurs.
> 
> *Mais lislamisation des plages sest poursuivie sous une forme plus sociale*. Comme en tmoignent la campagne antibikini lance par de jeunes surfeurs dAgadir cette anne, demandant aux estivants de respecter le ramadan, ou linterdiction du  burkini  dans certains htels marocains. Signe que cet habit islamique a du succs.
> 
> En Algrie, plus prcisment  lest de la capitale, des associations de quartier ont dcrt certaines plages  conformes  la morale islamique , y interdisant de fait toute forme de nudit. Sur dautres rivages, des groupes de fidles intimident les femmes en bikini en se postant face  elles pour prier collectivement  mme le sable.


(_et c'est une femme du pays qui le dit, hein, pas des salos de fachos franais !!!)_
Burkini : concept religieux ou marketing opportuniste ? (diplomate tunisien pour l'mergence partout du nu intgral, conforme  l'islam, partout sur les plages)
Vu d'Algrie : burka et burkini : une provocation inutile en France (Courrier international)
Burkini interdit au Maroc
Le phnomne burkini interdit dans des tablissements touristiques au Maroc (h24.info maroc)
La premire maire d'origine marocaine en Belgique veut interdire le burkini (islam info)
Burkini : symbole de libert ou d'oppression ? (Tel Quel, magazine marocain)



> _Le port du burkini, mais aussi du hijab, chez nous nest pas une expression de la libert, mais de la retraditionnalisation de la socit_ , remarque-t-il, oprant une diffrenciation entre le dbat dans  une socit dmocratique  qui accepte les choix de lindividu par la force de la loi, et des  socits traditionnelles  o cest un symptme de  loppression de la femme  selon lui. La pression peut tre insidieuse car les gens cherchent gnralement des  espaces dacceptation  dans lesquels se conformer. Ds lors, le port dun habit voilant le corps peut se transformer en obligation et ce pour ne pas contrevenir  laspect prn par le reste de la socit.
> 
> Pour Assid,  plus la femme accepte ce voile, plus elle est soumise et son corps devient davantage une provocation pour le mle ,

----------


## ManusDei

Je dbarque avec quelques pages de retard mais bon...




> - il y a des pays qui ont l'islam pour religion d'tat, pourquoi ces pays peuvent imposer leurs coutumes aux trangers en sjour et/ou habitants ne pratiquant pas l'islam et pourquoi nous on devrait tout tolrer?
> (aux dernires news, on entend rarement les chrtiens ou les juifs ou les autres se plaindre des interdits vestimentaires alimentaires ducatifs et j'en passe et des meilleurs)


Je ne dcide pas des lois  appliquer dans mon pays en fonction des autres. Leurs lois peuvent influer sur mes relations avec eux, mais pourquoi diable devrait-on en France passer une loi parce que le Trucmuchistan en a pass une autre ?




> - pourquoi la population islamique ici, ne pense t'elle pas  s'en aller (dans ces pays o il semble si bon vivre) si elle se sent tellement oppresse?


Je ne suis pas musulman, mais si ils sont ns ici, ici c'est chez eux. Pourquoi a serait  eux de partir et pas aux autres ?




> - pourquoi les parents/grand parents des gens se plaignant maintenant de discrimination taient moins chiant? (dsol il n'y a pas d'autre mot)
> (il y a plus d'une dizaine d'annes, les gens pensaient plutt  s'intgrer et  vivre sans distinction avec les autres, maintenant ces personnes ne tiennent qu' leurs diffrences, on les croit plus pratiquants que franais)


Parce qu'ils n'taient pas mtropolitain pour la plupart, donc qu'ils n'avaient pas vraiment de problmes  tre traits comme des trangers. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, tu as 2 gnrations nes en France mtropolitaine et que tu as encore tout un tas de blaireaux qui les considrent comme des trangers. Forcment, a doit les irriter un peu  ::): 




> - pourquoi depuis quelques annes il y a un gain d'animosit de la part des pratiquants?
> (mme chose qu'au dessus, il semble qu'il faut  tout prix montrer qu'ils ne sont franais qu'aprs tre pratiquant, et a vaut pour toutes les religions, il semble y avoir une mode de la radicalisation religieuse)


Voir rponse au dessus,  mon avis c'est un tout. S'il ne peuvent tre franais, ils seront donc musulmans (et vu que a fait chier ceux qui leur refusent l'appartenance  la nation franaise, c'est un peu le double effet kiss cool).




> - pourquoi les pratiquants musulmans suivent des types qui n'ont pas la moindre formation coranique?


Parce que la religion musulmane n'est pas organise, le Maroc et l'Iran sont des anomalies. C'est une religion tout  fait anarchique.




> - pourquoi est ce que les pratiquants musulmans, malgr le fait qu'ils sont soit disant pacifiste et tout, ont autant du mal  respecter les devoirs et libert de la rpublique?


On suppose qu'il y a 4 millions de musulmans en France, pour probablement pas plus de quelques centaines ou milliers qui ne respectent pas les lois de la Rpublique. C'est un pourcentage quasi-ngligeable, donc pourquoi tu parles des musulmans de manire gnrale ?




> - et pourquoi hsitent ils autant  se dtacher des extrmistes soit disant musulmans?


Certains le font. Mais d'autres estiments que les terroristes ne sont pas des musulmans vu qu'ils ne respectent pas les bases de l'islam donc qu'ils n'ont pas spcialement  s'en dtacher, ou en tout cas pas plus que toi et moi. Ensuite il est assez paradoxal qu'on demande d'un ct aux musulmans d'tre discrets, puis de l'autre de s'afficher comme musulmans, tu ne trouves pas ?




> ps: quant  la soit disant hypocrisie sur la plage, pourquoi devrait on accepter le signe vident qu'voque le voile et les artifices vestimentaires qui ne font que relguer les femmes comme des choses au service de l'homme?


Je vois deux raisons, la premire est que cette interprtation est la tienne mais n'est pas forcment celle qu'ont les musulmans et les musulmanes en particulier celles que je ctoie et qui mettent des pantalons taille basse ou des robes un poil moulantes  ::):  . La deuxime est qu'en France on respecte la libert de culte, et que le port du foulard n'est pas contraire  la loi. La religion musulmane est trs permissive niveau interprtation, chacun fait un peu ce qu'il veut.


Je voudrais rajouter une remarque. On parle beaucoup de lacit en France, mais toutes les glises chrtiennes d'avant 1905 sont entretenues par l'Etat, alors qu'on doit demander autorisation au diocse pour toute utilisation. Les juifs bnficient d'un fort soutien politique depuis la seconde guerre mondiale vu que la France se sent un peu merdeuse (avec raison). Les hindous, bouddhistes et autres n'ont pas le poids ncessaire pour rclamer quoi que ce soit. Bref, comme d'hab, on nonce un principe (la lacit) mais chaque religion un peu forte a pu ngocier des "amnagements"  ce principe. Les musulmans aujourd'hui veulent leur part du gteau, ce qui n'est gure surprenant. Et quand on le leur refuse  cause de la lacit ils ont franchement l'impression qu'on se fout de leur gueule ( raison).

----------


## Jipt

> Parce qu'ils n'taient pas mtropolitain pour la plupart, donc qu'ils n'avaient pas vraiment de problmes  tre traits comme des trangers. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, tu as 2 gnrations nes en France mtropolitaine et que tu as encore *tout un tas de blaireaux qui les considrent comme des trangers*. Forcment, a doit les irriter un peu


Peut-tre parce qu'ils *se comportent* en trangers ?
Genre si je devais migrer en Grande-Bretagne et que j'aie un fils, il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide de l'appeler Pierre, mais bien plutt Peter. Aussi simple que a.
Et quand j'entends dans le poste qu'un franais avec une identit totalement informulable a fait ceci ou cela, j'ai du mal, a fait comme une faute d'orthographe (oups, pardon), ou mieux, comme un cahot sur la route. Repensez aux assassins de Charlie ou de l'hyper : des noms franais, a ?
Relisez les commentaires sous la vido du jeune corse (moi je suis un vieux c0n  ::ptdr:: )




> Je ne saurais que trop vous recommander la lecture des articles suivants :


 :+1:  Merci pour tous ces liens. J'y ai bien aim, dans Courrier International, a : 


> Soyons clairs. Lislam enjoint aux musulmans de respecter les lois du pays dans lequel ils sont minoritaires. Cela devrait annihiler toute vellit dimposer  la majorit un mode de vie qui nest pas le sien, et des comportements quelle rejette avec force et  juste raison.
> 
> Persister  dfier les rgles les plus lmentaires pour garantir la scurit sur les lieux publics en France, en portant niqab, burka et autre accoutrement qui ne sont en rien garants dune proximit particulire avec Dieu ni dune dvotion plus authentique, traduit au mieux une mconnaissance de lislam et au pire un endoctrinement lamentable et dautant plus pitoyable que nous en connaissons les officines et le degr zro dvolution de leurs mandants.


Faudrait tout mettre *en gras*, alors je ne mets rien, lisez attentivement.

Tout est dit, on peut cliquer sur   ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> mais pensez  regarder  la vido du jeune corse qui remet les pendules  l'heure, trouvable dans le bandeau de droite, mais pour combien de temps ? -- et lisez les commentaires !) et a serait bien que des spcialistes du Coran confirment ou infirment.[/url]


Merci Jipt pour le lien vers Arnaud Seassari, un compatriote comme on dit, je suis d'origine corse, du "continent", bien couter au del de l'impulsion de sa jeunesse.



_Arnaud Seassari speaks the Corsican mind on Islamic agression_

----------


## Invit

> Juste pour que ce soit clair : je dteste les religions, je les hais, je les vomis, je voudrais qu'elles disparaissent toutes. Elles exploitent l'humain et l'empchent de rflchir par lui-mme. Oui je sais, il y a pas que les religions qui font a. Ce n'est pas la peine non plus de rpondre  cette affirmation. Ce n'est que ma pense et je l'expose juste pour montrer que je suis loin d'tre islamophile. Quand je vois quelqu'un ne pas manger tel aliment (tout le temps ou juste certains jours, histoire de n'oublier personne) parce que c'est marqu dans un livre sacr, j'ai renvie de lui dire : "Mais t'es con ou quoi ? On est en 2016 et tu suis un interdit vieux de 2000 ans qui a t cr parce qu' l'poque la viande tait daube et les gens tombaient malade. As-tu entendu parler de notre seigneur et sauveur le rfrigrateur ?".
> Mais je le dis pas. C'est la diffrence entre tolrer et accepter (et je vous dis mme pas ce que je pense des crationnistes).
> On a jamais fait reculer les religions en tapant sur les croyants. Il faut taper sur le clerg (au sens large) pour leurs pratiques qui pour la plupart s'apparentent  des pratiques sectaires et duquer. Pour le premier point je n'ai pas de solution non-radicale. Pour le second on en est trs loin puisque comme dit plus haut on est plutt en train des loigner de l'ducation.


Franchement, c'est beau ! (sans jugement, sans ironie).
Mais justement, t'en a pas ras-le-bol de tout a ???? Personnellement, j'en suis  rver, qu'un mec arrive pour les lections 2017 et disent "Bon bah je me prsente, le chmage, la finance, l'ducation, etc... je m'en fous ! Mais par contre, bah on va passer en version pays laque 2.0  ::mrgreen::  Plus de religions, aucune... plus rien ! Comme a, pas d'histoires... On garde les glises en monument historique et basta... (je dis a pour pas avoir la question...  ::P: )". Perso, limite j'attends qu'un pays, n'importe o dans le monde disent : "Plus de religion dans ce pays" et je me barre !!!!  ::calim2::  La France tout a, j'adore, mais j'en peux plus de ces histoires de religion... Srieux, j'en ai ras le bol... Sur tous les sujets, on ramne a  la religion...

Du coup, c'est pour a que je dis Bravo d'avoir cette rflexion mais je me dis, comment tu fais ? Moi, cette histoire de Burkini, c'est la goutte d'eau.... J'attends maintenant la suite...  ::?:  Mais j'en peux plus... On cr une loi, plus aucun signe ostentatoire... Aucun et basta !!!!

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par yildiz-online
> 
> 
> Enfin question pdophilie, c'est amusant, y a justement eu une rafle rcemment, combien de musulmans dedans ? mmmh ?
> 
> 
> C'est pas a la rponse  la question pose, alors same player shoots again :
> Ah, au fait, c'est *pour faire quoi avec*, au juste, les 70 vierges promises aux dbiles qui se font exploser, mmmh ?
> Merci de ne pas *te dfiler*.


Bon, ben, 24 h plus tard, pas de nouvelles, force est de constater que l'individu s'est dfil...

C'est pas grave, alors pour se changer les ides et se rincer les yeux de toutes ces images noires et tristounettes, une vieillerie qui tient toujours la rampe, et qui mettra de la bonne humeur dans les open-spaces :



Enjoy,  :;): 
mais que a ne vous empche pas de lire le post de souviron34, 4 posts avant.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Bon, ben, 24 h plus tard, pas de nouvelles, force est de constater que l'individu s'est dfil...


J'en suis dsol mais j'ai une bonne excuse:

Tu es inintressant et tes seuls arguments se limitent  "j'aime pas, c'tait mieux avant", ou des propos insultants, mprisants,...

Pour avoir ce genre de discussion, je prfre aller  la campagne entendre des "boudiou, j'ai vu des arabes, a va faire tourner le lait de la Marie,..." au moins il y a le grand air, les animaux, tout a...

Des points de vues divergents, d'autres intervenants, s'opposent dans cette discussion, certains trs intressants dans les 2 parties que je prends plaisir  lire et  rpondre au besoin, tant ils apportent une valeur ajoute au dbat,
mais discuter avec toi n'apporte rien de constructif, c'est perdre son temps.

Sinon, si tu avais un minimum de culture, tu saurais que le suicide est interdit en islam, mme en temps de guerre suite  des blessures graves, et qu'il n'offre aucune place au paradis mais en ferme les porte.
Je t'invite  t'instruire, puis revenir dbattre avec de vritables arguments comme le font si bien les autres.

----------


## Zirak

> Merci pour tous ces liens. J'y ai bien aim, dans Courrier International, a : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Soyons clairs. *Lislam enjoint aux musulmans de respecter les lois du pays dans lequel ils sont minoritaires. Cela devrait annihiler toute vellit dimposer  la majorit un mode de vie qui nest pas le sien, et des comportements quelle rejette avec force et  juste raison*.
> 
> ...



Alors dj, rien que sur la premire phrase :

c'est trs bien, sauf que les musulmans venus en France, qu'ils portent niqab, voile ou burka, respectaient les lois du pays, car ces lois anti-burka et autres n'existaient pas, on est en train de mettre des lois en place depuis peu car on ne veut pas leur laisser la "libert" de s'habiller comme ils le souhaitent... Et ces lois ne concernent que les tenus islamistes, bonjour la "lacit"...

Quant  tous ces tmoignages de marocaines ou autres, on en a strictement rien  pter, d'une part car ils ne vivent pas en France, donc au final, ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux, on n'est pas oblig de faire pareil, et puis surtout, car le fait que le burkini soit d'origine religieuse ou non, on s'en tamponne aussi, le problme, c'est qu'on aura bientt plus le droit de s'habiller comme on veut !


Car bon, si le burkini n'est pas d'origine religieuse, ni impos par la religion, ce n'est donc pas un signe ostentatoire pour celles qui le porte et donc ce n'est qu'une vulgaire combinaison de plonge amliore, rendant donc ces arrts municipaux, ce dbat, et ces ventuelles futurs lois pour l'interdire, encore plus stupides, puisque les combinaisons de plonge ne sont pas interdites ! Merci, au revoir ! 

Au final, il suffit que les musulmanes dclarent que le fait de porter le burkini n'a rien  voir avec leur foi...  ::ptdr:: 

Ca va, le ridicule de ces interdictions commence  rentrer ? Ou vous restez bloqus sur votre version "bouh les vilaines islamistes qui me gchent le paysage, contraintes de porter le burkini par les mchants intgristes anti-burkini, pour provoquer la grande Rpublique" ?  ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

C'est cool, t'es de retour, on va y arriver mais faut mettre de l'eau dans son vin (surtout le matin  ::mouarf:: )



> [...] Sinon, si tu avais un minimum de culture, tu saurais que le suicide est interdit en islam, mme en temps de guerre suite  des blessures graves, et qu'il n'offre aucune place au paradis mais en ferme les porte.


Je te rassure, j'ai le minimum syndical de culture, juste qu'elle n'est pas oriente islam ni religions, d'ailleurs. Ah, la religion, l'opium du peuple...
Bien.
Tu nous dis que le suicide est interdit en islam mais tu ne parles pas de ceux qui se font exploser au milieu d'un mariage plein de gens heureux et insouciants, tu considres donc qu'il s'agit de quoi ? D'un acte de guerre mais *pas du tout* d'un suicide ?
Il s'agirait donc d'un combattant "classique" tomb au champ d'honneur (je me retiens de ne pas mettre plein de gros mots  la suite -- "mets de l'eau dans ton vin, mon gars" -- ouais, j'me parle !), cet acte hroque lui ouvrant direct les portes du paradis ?
Quid alors de l'incinrateur d'ordures mnagres ?

_et qu'il n'offre aucune place au paradis mais en ferme les portes._ Pas compris le sens de cette fin de phrase, qui sent la rptition contradictoire (le "mais" en gnral oppose deux choses). Juste pour tre sr de bien comprendre, je la rcris et tu nous diras si c'tait ta pense profonde :
_[...] tu saurais que le suicide est interdit en islam, [...], et qu'il n'offre aucune place au paradis mais et en ferme donc les portes._
a fait un peu rptition mais au moins a se tient mieux, non ?





> Je t'invite  t'instruire, puis revenir dbattre avec de vritables arguments comme le font si bien les autres.


Pas le temps de lire le Coran, je rappelle juste la parole de Wolinsky, "_Ne croire en rien a laisse du temps pour penser._"

Ah, un dernier mot : et pour les 70 vierges, alors ?

Merci de tes retours (les vierges, la phrase mal foutue, et le statut de l'honorable "combattant" qui se fait exploser sur une place publique pleine de mnagres qui tiennent leur(s) gamin(s) par la main un jour de march, et enfin l'utilisation d'UIOM...)

----------


## yildiz-online

> C'est cool, t'es de retour, on va y arriver mais faut mettre de l'eau dans son vin (surtout le matin )
> 
> Je te rassure, j'ai le minimum syndical de culture, juste qu'elle n'est pas oriente islam ni religions, d'ailleurs. Ah, la religion, l'opium du peuple...


C'est bien de parler d'un sujet qu'on ne connait pas en exposant des pseudos vrits...




> Tu nous dis que le suicide est interdit en islam mais tu ne parles pas de ceux qui se font exploser au milieu d'un mariage plein de gens heureux et insouciants, tu considres donc qu'il s'agit de quoi ? D'un acte de guerre mais *pas du tout* d'un suicide ?


SE FAIRE exploser a correspond  quoi selon toi?




> _et qu'il n'offre aucune place au paradis mais en ferme les portes._ Pas compris le sens de cette fin de phrase, qui sent la rptition contradictoire (le "mais" en gnral oppose deux choses). Juste pour tre sr de bien comprendre, je la rcris et tu nous diras si c'tait ta pense profonde :
> _[...] tu saurais que le suicide est interdit en islam, [...], et qu'il n'offre aucune place au paradis mais et en ferme donc les portes._
> a fait un peu rptition mais au moins a se tient mieux, non ?


C'est bien a oui




> Pas le temps de lire le Coran, je rappelle juste la parole de Wolinsky, "_Ne croire en rien a laisse du temps pour penser._"


Encore faut-il tre capable de penser intelligemment, sinon c'est pire que mieux.




> Ah, un dernier mot : et pour les 70 vierges, alors ?


Trs honntement, je l'ignore, je ne mintresse que fort peu aux concepts de paradis et enfer, je me limite  leur existence et que l'un est  privilgier sur l'autre.
Il y a,  mon sens, d'autres motivations d'tre croyant et pratiquant.




> Merci de tes retours (les vierges, la phrase mal foutue, et le statut de l'honorable "combattant" qui se fait exploser sur une place publique pleine de mnagres qui tiennent leur(s) gamin(s) par la main un jour de march, et enfin l'utilisation d'UIOM...)


Mais je t'en prie, j'espre que tu as dsormais compris que tu n'avais rien compris, prend le temps de penser un peu...

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> Tu nous dis que le suicide est interdit en islam mais tu ne parles pas de ceux qui se font exploser au milieu d'un mariage plein de gens heureux et insouciants, tu considres donc qu'il s'agit de quoi ? D'un acte de guerre mais pas du tout d'un suicide ?
> 
> 
> SE FAIRE exploser a correspond  quoi selon toi ?


Mais je n'en sais rien ! Pourquoi crois-tu que je pose la question ? Fouhh, tu prends les choses de haut avec un ton mprisant c'est lassant, quoi !
Je ne suis pas dans sa chetron,  l'autre naze, l, pour savoir ce qui le motive  agir ainsi. Ce n'est pas moi qui ai crit le code source qu'on lui a tlcharg dans les 3 neurones qui lui restaient.




> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> Ah, un dernier mot : et pour les 70 vierges, alors ?
> 
> 
> Trs honntement, je l'ignore, je ne mintresse que fort peu aux concepts de paradis et enfer, je me limite  leur existence et que l'un est  privilgier sur l'autre.
> Il y a,  mon sens, d'autres motivations d'tre croyant et pratiquant.


Merci de te renseigner, alors.




> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> Merci de tes retours (les vierges, la phrase mal foutue, et le statut de l'honorable "combattant" qui se fait exploser sur une place publique pleine de mnagres qui tiennent leur(s) gamin(s) par la main un jour de march, et enfin l'utilisation d'UIOM...)
> 
> 
> Mais je t'en prie, j'espre que tu as dsormais compris que tu n'avais rien compris, prend*s* le temps de penser un peu...


J'adore tes phrases qui te permettent de zapper les questions poses...
Merci de ton retour disais-je, sur la problmatique de l'utilisation d'une UIOM concernant... tiens, je sais mme pas ce qu'il faut dire, ici : la dpouille ? Les restes ? Le corps glorieux ? Du combattant ? De l'autre naze ? Du lobotomis ? Du chien gleux ? Du moins que rien ?
Chacun choisira en son me et conscience...

Et voil le boulot d'dition que a demande, un post comme a... Fouhhh...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nan, que pour une fois, le front de gauche soit en partie d'accord avec Sarko et Marine, n'enlve rien au fait que toutes les fois d'avant, tu tais plus proche de l'avis de Sarko et Marine, que de celui de Mlanchon.


Personnellement, je ne prends pas l'avis de Sarko ou de Marine pour me faire le mien. J'ai la chance (moi) de penser par moi-mme, et de ne pas tre pollu par les diffrents courants politico-mdiatiques du moment.
Ensuite, contrairement  ce que se fait, je ne suis pas partisan. C'est  dire que je ne vais pas cautionner un truc parce que le "chef de file" d'un parti l'a dit !
Je suis de ceux qui pensent qu'il y a de bonnes ides de partout, et qu'il n'y a pas un parti bon sur tout ou un parti mauvais sur tout. Ensuite, ce n'est pas parce qu'une ide est exprime avec des sous-entendus injustifiables, que l'ide en elle-mme est mauvaise. 

Bref, je laisse Marine, Sarko, Mlanchon et les autres dirent ce qu'ils veulent. Parfois je trouve une ide bonne chez l'un ou l'autre, et me demande comment elle pourrait tre mise en place. Ce n'est pas parce que l'un ou l'autre exprime une ide que cette ide est forcment bonne ou mauvaise ! 





> Qu'on se comprenne bien, je sais bien que tu n'es pas (jusqu' aujourd'hui) un votant FN, et que tu es plus ouvert que le gros lourdo de base qui ne peut voir aucun tranger mme en peinture, mais toujours est-il que, que tu veuilles bien l'admettre ou non, quand il s'agit de l'Islam, tu as souvent des convictions plus proche de la droite (voir d'encore plus  droite), que de gauche ou d'extrme gauche.


Contrairement, je ne juge pas les gens par rapport  la manire dont ils s'expriment. Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir fait des tudes (que ce soit par manque de moyens financiers ou intellectuels, voire de simplement ne pas tre capable de suivre un enseignement non adapt  chacun). Donc, les gros lourdos sont tout autant capables de rflchir que toi, et ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne pensent pas comme toi, et qu'ils s'expriment plus ou moins bien, que ce sont des abrutis !
Ensuite, vis  vis de l'islam, je te dirais que c'est une religion, que je suis athe, donc que je m'en tape comme de ma premire paire de chaussettes ! Mais cette indiffrence, vis  vis des religions - toutes les religions, s'arrte quand une religion tente de changer les principes de mon pays, surtout ceux qui me sont chers, de libert, d'galit et de fraternit. Aujourd'hui, je pense sincrement que l'Islam a un problme, que ce problme n'est pas trait (volontairement ?) par les responsables de ce culte, qui laissent faire, et ce que ce problme devient un problme pour la France ! 




> ...mais dans le cas prsent,  propos du Burkini, toi qui est donc soit disant plus inform, qui lit plus, etc etc, j'avoue que j'ai du mal  comprendre comment tu ne peux pas voir que cela ne servira  rien, et que cela va plus empirer les choses que quoi que ce soit...


Lis les excellents articles partags par Souviron, et notent qu'ils ne proviennent pas de la droite ou de l'extrme droite, et que bon nombre viennent de musulmans clairs.



> Si on veut lutter contre l'intgrisme, il y a tellement plus efficace et plus utile  faire...


Tu es comme Gastiflex... Y a mieux  faire, mais tu ne dis jamais quoi... C'est tellement facile de dire : "C'est pas comme a qu'il faire", et de ne jamais rien proposer...






> Ca m'a fait beaucoup rire aussi, malheureusement, s'il le pense vraiment, tu avoueras que cette un peu ridicule de se contredire soit mme  ce point de cette faon... ^^


Bien sr que c'est ridicule, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que c'est drle. Maintenant, je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il ait eu conscience de la porte de ces propos...

------------------------
Encore merci  Souviron pour les excellents articles qu'il a eu la gentillesse de partager, et qui devraient clore le dbat !  :+1:

----------


## Invit

> Tu nous dis que le suicide est interdit en islam mais tu ne parles pas de ceux qui se font exploser au milieu d'un mariage plein de gens heureux et insouciants, tu considres donc qu'il s'agit de quoi ? D'un acte de guerre mais pas du tout d'un suicide ?


Bah justement, une preuve de plus que ces gens ne sont pas des croyants. Je crois qu'il y a aussi marqu dans le Coran que toute vie est sacre, donc bon...
C'est pour a que ton truc de "les mchants terroristes, si vous terrorisez on vous enterrera pas et vous irez pas au paradis", a m'tonnerait que a marche.

@fredoche : en fait la Bible est beaucoup plus stricte sur le port du voile que le Coran





> Mais justement, t'en a pas ras-le-bol de tout a ???? Personnellement, j'en suis  rver, qu'un mec arrive pour les lections 2017 et disent "Bon bah je me prsente, le chmage, la finance, l'ducation, etc... je m'en fous !


Je ne vois pas trop comment faire a sans bain de sang et sans passer pour une dictature aux yeux des autres pays.
Ma proposition la plus soft serait de mettre fin  l'enseignement religieux. L'embrigadement des enfants est un truc qui me met hors de moi (oui je sais, il n'y a pas que les religions qui font a, les jeunesses communistes, etc.). Donc fini le catchisme, les coles religieuses (en partie finances par l'Etat)... Quand tu vois que Mitterrand n'a pas russi  faire passer un truc 10x plus soft... Faut dire que mme si la majorit n'est pas particulirement bigote, quand on les attaque la bigoterie se renforce et ils dfendent leur glise (au sens figur) mme s'ils n'y mettent plus les pieds (au sens propre).

Je pense qu'on a pas trop d'autre de choix que d'attendre que a passe. Le catholicisme meurt de lui-mme peu  peu, faut esprer que les autres suivent. En tout cas la pire erreur  faire est de taper sur les croyants, a ne fait que les renforcer. Il faut encourager la mixit pour qu'ils se rendent compte d'eux-mmes qu'on peut manger ce qu'on veut, s'habiller comme on veut, et tre tout aussi heureux si ce n'est plus. Je prcise que je ne parle pas que des musulmans.
Ce qui m'inquite un peu c'est quand des personnes issues de familles non pratiquantes voire athes se jettent dans la religion et mme pour certains une religion qui n'est pas de leur culture.




> Tu es comme Gastiflex... Y a mieux  faire, mais tu ne dis jamais quoi... C'est tellement facile de dire : "C'est pas comme a qu'il faire", et de ne jamais rien proposer...


T'as ta rponse au dessus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien de parler d'un sujet qu'on ne connait pas en exposant des pseudos vrits...


Tes propose me laisses penser qu'en ce qui concerne l'islam, tu n'en connait pas grand-chose non plus...  ::roll:: 





> SE FAIRE exploser a correspond  quoi selon toi?


Pour moi, a correspond  de la connerie  l'tat brute... pas  un suicide en tout cas !




> Encore faut-il tre capable de penser intelligemment, sinon c'est pire que mieux.


Doit-on en conclure que "penser intelligemment", c'est penser comme toi ? 




> Trs honntement, je l'ignore, je ne mintresse que fort peu aux concepts de paradis et enfer, je me limite  leur existence et que l'un est  privilgier sur l'autre.
> Il y a,  mon sens, d'autres motivations d'tre croyant et pratiquant.


C'est dommage, pour quelqu'un qui se revendique musulman, car c'est un des fondement de cette religion (pas que de celle-ci, mais celle-ci entre autre). 
Ensuite, pour les motivations, de ce que l'on peut en lire, les xx vierges qui attendent ces "merveilleux combattants de l'islam" sont sa rcompense. Donc, c'est une des motivations principales de ces musulmans. 
[MODE HUMOUR]
J'espre que comme pour beaucoup de choses dans les livres sacrs, il n'y a pas eu d'erreurs d'interprtations et de traduction, car j'imagine la tte de ces fiers combattants musulmans arrivant au paradis, si  la place de xx vierges, il fallait lire "xx verges" !  ::ptdr:: 
[/MODE HUMOUR]

----------


## Zirak

> Merci de te renseigner, alors.
> 
> 
> J'adore tes phrases qui te permettent de zapper les questions poses...
> Merci de ton retour disais-je, sur la problmatique de l'utilisation d'une UIOM concernant... tiens, je sais mme pas ce qu'il faut dire, ici : la dpouille ? Les restes ? Le corps glorieux ? Du combattant ? De l'autre naze ? Du lobotomis ? Du chien gleux ? Du moins que rien ?
> Chacun choisira en son me et conscience...



Sinon, on s'en tape un peu non ? C'est quoi le rapport entre les 70 vierges, le fait de savoir si on peut incinrer les terroristes pour dissuader les autres de se faire pter, et le sujet du fil  savoir, le burkini ?

C'est pas de l'amalgame a peut-tre, d'en arriver  causer terrorisme  partir d'un vtement ?


Ensuite, d'aprs toi, qu'est-ce qu'on peut bien faire avec 70 vierges ? Je doute pour que cela soit pour jouer au jeu du foulard ! A quoi bon insister avec une question HS dont tout le monde connait dj la rponse ?

Et pour finir, je le case l, n'ayant pas pris le temps de rebondir dessus l'autre fois par rapport  :




> Ah, au fait, c'est pour faire quoi avec, au juste, les 70 vierges promises aux dbiles qui se font exploser, mmmh ? *Quelle hypocrisie ! 70 vierges ! Bandes de pdophiles, en plus ! ! !*


Quelle rapport entre la virginit et la pdophilie ?

Mme si je sais que c'est de plus en plus rare de nos jours, tu peux tre vierge ET adulte hein, enfin, je dis a, je dis rien...

On leur promet 70 vierges, pas 70 vierges de 8 ans.


@Jon : tout ce pav pour tre HS dans 90% de tes propos ? Chapeau, je laisse tomb avec toi.

----------


## Invit

> J'espre que comme pour beaucoup de choses dans les livres sacrs, il n'y a pas eu d'erreurs d'interprtations et de traduction, car j'imagine la tte de ces fiers combattants musulmans arrivant au paradis, si  la place de xx vierges, il fallait lire "xx verges" !


Comme a a t dit plus haut, le Coran n'a pas t traduit. Comme ils sont arrivs aprs, j'imagine qu'ils ont vu les autres religions se casser les dents sur ces histoires de traduction et qu'ils ont voulu viter a. Le problme c'est que certains le rcitent sans lire ou comprendre l'arabe et que d'autres les aiguillent en leur faisant la traduction qui les arrange.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Tes propose me laisses penser qu'en ce qui concerne l'islam, tu n'en connait pas grand-chose non plus...


Naturellement, le sujet est si vaste qu'une vie ne suffirait pas.




> Doit-on en conclure que "penser intelligemment", c'est penser comme toi ?


Le monde va bien au del du manichisme primaire, moi les autres, le bien le mal, noir blanc...




> C'est dommage, pour quelqu'un qui se revendique musulman, car c'est un des fondement de cette religion (pas que de celle-ci, mais celle-ci entre autre).


Croire en son existence est un fondement, cela fait partie des 6 piliers de la foi, la foi tant l'un des 5 piliers de l'islam.
Tergiverser sur son contenu, qui est soumis  interprtation n'a pas grande valeur ici bas  mes yeux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme a a t dit plus haut, le Coran n'a pas t traduit. Comme ils sont arrivs aprs, j'imagine qu'ils ont vu les autres religions se casser les dents sur ces histoires de traduction et qu'ils ont voulu viter a. Le problme c'est que certains le rcitent sans lire ou comprendre l'arabe et que d'autres les aiguillent en leur faisant la traduction qui les arrange.


Pour moi, il y a traduction, et de toutes faons, j'avais volontairement, crit "interprtations". Mais bon, lire tous les mots doit tre trop compliqus...  ::roll::

----------


## yildiz-online

> Pour moi, il y a traduction, et de toutes faons, j'avais volontairement, crit "interprtations". Mais bon, lire tous les mots doit tre trop compliqus...


Pas de traduction intermdiaire, les textes d'poque concordent avec les actuels.
Au niveau des interprtation, forcment, il est donc prfrable d'en utiliser plusieurs pour comparer.

----------


## Gunny

J'ai bien aim la raction exaspre de Mlenchon ce matin  la tl, a rsume bien mon opinion sur le sujet :



En rsum : vous nous fates tous chier, plein le cul des querelles de religions dans l'espace public. Non seulement a ne fait que monter les franais les uns contre les autres et a ne rsout aucun problme mais on a franchement mieux  foutre en ce moment. On vaut mieux que a, aimons-nous les uns les autres bordel de merde.

----------


## Jipt

> Naturellement, le sujet est si vaste qu'une vie ne suffirait pas.
> 
> Le monde va bien au del du manichisme primaire, moi les autres, le bien le mal, noir blanc...
> 
> Croire en son existence est un fondement, cela fait partie des 6 piliers de la foi, la foi tant l'un des 5 piliers de l'islam.
> Tergiverser sur son contenu, qui est soumis  interprtation n'a pas grande valeur ici bas  mes yeux.


Trop fortiche, mieux qu'un poisson (qui te file entre le doigts, pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas), une vraie anguille !




> Sinon, on s'en tape un peu non ? C'est quoi le rapport entre les 70 vierges, le fait de savoir si on peut incinrer les terroristes pour dissuader les autres de se faire pter, et le sujet du fil  savoir, le burkini ?
> C'est pas de l'amalgame a peut-tre, d'en arriver  causer terrorisme  partir d'un vtement ?


Comme si tu ne savais que n'importe quelle discussion de n'importe quel forum finit  des annes-lumire de l o elle avait commenc, comme n'importe quelle discussion de n'importe quel caf du commerce : that's life...




> Ensuite, d'aprs toi, qu'est-ce qu'on peut bien faire avec 70 vierges ? Je doute pour que cela soit pour jouer au jeu du foulard ! A quoi bon insister avec une question HS dont tout le monde connait dj la rponse ?


Mettons que j'aurais aim que quelqu'un connaissant le Coran me prcise ce point, son origine, etc., et aussi pour leur mettre un peu le nez dans leur caca.




> Et pour finir, je le case l, n'ayant pas pris le temps de rebondir dessus l'autre fois par rapport  :
> [toujours  propos des 70 vierges]
> Quelle rapport entre la virginit et la pdophilie ?
> Mme si je sais que c'est de plus en plus rare de nos jours, tu peux tre vierge ET adulte hein, enfin, je dis a, je dis rien...
> On leur promet 70 vierges, pas 70 vierges de 8 ans.


On dirait vraiment que tu fais exprs de ne pas comprendre ! C'est terrible...

----------


## yildiz-online

> aimons-nous les uns les autres bordel de merde.


Amen, sans doute la parole la plus sense en 12 pages.

----------


## halaster08

> aimons-nous les uns les autres bordel de merde.


Oui, mais seulement s'ils s'habillent comme nous, voire ne s'habillent pas du tout s'ils vont  la plage, sinon a gache le paysage alors on les aimerais plus s'ils restaient chez eux, c'est a l'intgration...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ma proposition la plus soft serait de mettre fin  l'enseignement religieux. L'embrigadement des enfants est un truc qui me met hors de moi (oui je sais, il n'y a pas que les religions qui font a, les jeunesses communistes, etc.). Donc fini le catchisme, les coles religieuses (en partie finances par l'Etat)...


Mais ! C'est anti-constitutionnel, a ! N'oublies pas la libert de culte ! Franchement, spice de facho !  ::ptdr:: 
Par contre, c'est vrai que j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi l'tat franais finanait les coles prives ?  :8O:  




> Le catholicisme meurt de lui-mme peu  peu, faut esprer que les autres suivent.


Ben justement, et c'est un des trucs que j'ai dj dit, la monte de l'islamisme en France, avec toutes ses revendications que vous refusez d'entendre et de voir, provoque un regain du catholicisme le plus virulent dans notre pays. Et a me fait aussi peur que de voir ces femmes voiles, ces barbus en djellabas, etc... 




> On leur promet 70 vierges, pas 70 vierges de 8 ans.


J'imagine leurs ttes s'ils arrivent au paradis pour se retrouver avec des surs Thrsa de 80 balais...  ::ptdr:: 




> @Jon : tout ce pav pour tre HS dans 90% de tes propos ? Chapeau, je laisse tomb avec toi.


J'ai pas bien compris, mais je suppose que comme tu n'as rien  proposer et que a commence  se voir, tu prfres sortir par une pirouette (cacahute) !  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Comme si tu ne savais que n'importe quelle discussion de n'importe quel forum finit  des annes-lumire de l o elle avait commenc, comme n'importe quelle discussion de n'importe quel caf du commerce : that's life...


Ok, bah vu que c'est normal de faire du HS, pourrait-on zapper les 70 vierges et les incinrateurs, pour parler de la reproduction des tardigrades ?

 ::roll:: 


Mais sinon non, tous les sujets ne finissent pas en HS, surtout que dans le cas prsent, tu es le seul  vouloir aller et  insister sur ce HS.





> Mettons que j'aurais aim que quelqu'un connaissant le Coran me prcise ce point, son origine, etc., et aussi pour leur mettre un peu le nez dans leur caca.


Google est ton ami mais apparemment vu que c'est trop compliqu de faire 2 clics, je t'aide  ::D:  :




> L'une des premires sources de cette tradition islamique des 70 Vierges, selon le quotidien officiel palestinien, Al Hayat Al Jadida, est cite dans un article qui analyse la langue utilise par Mahomet. Un Hadith (ancienne tradition islamique) dcrit les rcompenses offertes aux "Prophtes, aux Justes et aux Shahids":
>  "Il a dit [Mahomet a dit dans le Hadith qui explique les paroles qui promettent dans le Coran "un logement confortable dans le Jardin d'Eden"] : 
>  [Il y a] un palais de perles dans le Jardin d'Eden et  l'intrieur de celui-ci 70 cours de rubis... Et dans chaque cour [il y a] 70 maisons d'meraude verte. Dans chaque maison 70 lits. Sur chaque lit 70 matelas de toutes les couleurs et sur chaque matelas une femme."
>  "Le style du Prophte... dans ce Hadith [tradition prophtique] ... est destin  donner aux Musulmans un profond dsir de [se rendre ] dans le Jardin d'Eden... d'en tre digne parce que... c'est le seul endroit o demeurent Prophtes, Justes et Shahids [Morts pour Allah- Martyrs]."


En gros, tous ceux qui vont au paradis ont le droit  72 filles (ou 70 suivant les versions) aux yeux noirs (ce n'est pas explicitement dit vierge dans le truc d'ailleurs, mme si c'est sous-entendu dans d'autres sourates), qu'ils soient gentils ou vilains "martyrs" s'tant fait pter dans un march, pour les avoir comme pouses, c'est pas juste une grosse partouze hein.

Et donc, tout le truc sur le suicide, on s'en tape un peu, car si j'ai bien compris, si tu meurs en tuant des "infidles", ce n'est pas considr comme tant un suicide mais comme tant un martyr mort pour Allah. 


Aprs la plupart des musulmans savent que ce n'est pas  prendre au pied de la lettre, c'est comme pour les cathos : les rues du paradis ne sont pas vraiment paves d'or, ou alors si cela ne vous choque pas qu'un catho croit  cela, pourquoi un musulman ne pourrait pas croire que 70/72 femmes l'attendent au paradis ? 

On ne revient toujours au mme, pourquoi juger une religion et/ou les musulmans dans leur ensemble, pour les quelques centaines de dbiles qui prennent les trucs au pieds de la lettre ? 





> On dirait vraiment que tu fais exprs de ne pas comprendre ! C'est terrible...


Ah la fameuse phrase du "mais vous ne comprenez rien", sans aucune explication derrire, bah si on ne comprend pas ton propos, explicites le mieux, au lieu de juste dire qu'on ne te comprends pas, non ? On dirait GPPro...

Et je ne vois pas ce que je n'ai pas compris puisque dans TA phrase que je cite, tu traites bien les "martyrs" de pdophiles du fait qu'ils font a pour recevoir les 70 vierges.

Si le mot "pdophile" n'tait pas en rapport avec les 70 vierges, je suis trs curieux de savoir ce qu'il venait faire l sorti de nul part alors ?


@Jon: non, c'est juste que t'es compltement  ct de la plaque, comme  chaque fois, et que a me soule de nourrir ton troll.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai pas bien compris, mais je suppose que comme tu n'as rien  proposer et que a commence  se voir, tu prfres sortir par une pirouette (cacahute) !


T'as qu' la filer  l'anguille, ta cacahute,  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 



> Amen, sans doute la parole la plus sense en 12 pages.





> J'ai bien aim la raction exaspre de Mlenchon ce matin  la tl, a rsume bien mon opinion sur le sujet :
> 
> 
> 
> En rsum : vous nous fates tous chier, plein le cul des querelles de religions dans l'espace public. Non seulement a ne fait que monter les franais les uns contre les autres et a ne rsout aucun problme mais on a franchement mieux  foutre en ce moment. On vaut mieux que a, aimons-nous les uns les autres bordel de merde.


Un truc que j'ai pas capt, au tout-dbut, quand il dit que _nous sommes aujourd'hui le 24 aot, jour de la Saint-Barthlmy_  ::koi::  On n'est pas le 26 ?
Sinon, il a beaucoup parl comme un politicien, langue-de-bois et rponses  ct, dommage, quant  ton _aimons-nous les uns les autres_ c'est un joli vu pieux et si a fonctionnait a se saurait : je rappelle que depuis la nuit des temps l'humanit s'est construite  coups de massue dans les cavernes et n'a eu de cesse de perfectionner l'outil, jusqu' aujourd'hui o a devient un bizness comme un autre, boissons cacahutes bagnoles tout, quoi, et qui confirme donc que la vie humaine n'a aucune valeur, comme je le dis souvent.

Ce qui me navre, mais c'est comme a...

----------


## stardeath

> Je dbarque avec quelques pages de retard mais bon...


merci pour tes rponses.




> Je ne dcide pas des lois  appliquer dans mon pays en fonction des autres. Leurs lois peuvent influer sur mes relations avec eux, mais pourquoi diable devrait-on en France passer une loi parce que le Trucmuchistan en a pass une autre ?


bah malheureusement c'est comme a que a marche avec la globalisation de tous les secteurs.




> Je ne suis pas musulman, mais si ils sont ns ici, ici c'est chez eux. Pourquoi a serait  eux de partir et pas aux autres ?


bah je ne sais pas, pour certains, ils n'ont pas l'air de se sentir en france, qu'est ce qu'ils font encore ici? c'est pas un peu paradoxal de rester dans un endroit o tu ne te sens pas chez toi? surtout quand tu montres bien que tu prfres le pays d'en face?




> Parce qu'ils n'taient pas mtropolitain pour la plupart, donc qu'ils n'avaient pas vraiment de problmes  tre traits comme des trangers. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, tu as 2 gnrations nes en France mtropolitaine et que tu as encore tout un tas de blaireaux qui les considrent comme des trangers. Forcment, a doit les irriter un peu


bah quand tu fais tout pour montrer que tu n'es pas franais, que tu n'es pas prt  accepter la loi, et que tu prfres le pays d'en face, normal qu'on ne puisse pas les considrer franais ...
je veux bien qu'il y ait un tort partag, mais ce n'est pas le comportement de certains qui va apaiser le ras le bol de certains "franais de souche".




> Voir rponse au dessus,  mon avis c'est un tout. S'il ne peuvent tre franais, ils seront donc musulmans (et vu que a fait chier ceux qui leur refusent l'appartenance  la nation franaise, c'est un peu le double effet kiss cool).


pareil qu'avant, ils peuvent trs bien voir ailleurs ...




> Parce que la religion musulmane n'est pas organise, le Maroc et l'Iran sont des anomalies. C'est une religion tout  fait anarchique.


ok. problme spotted donc.




> On suppose qu'il y a 4 millions de musulmans en France, pour probablement pas plus de quelques centaines ou milliers qui ne respectent pas les lois de la Rpublique. C'est un pourcentage quasi-ngligeable, donc pourquoi tu parles des musulmans de manire gnrale ?


trs bonne remarque,  ceci prt que le peu qui foutent la merde, les consquences c'est tous les autres qui vont les subir. faut pas se leurrer : "ne pas faire d'amalgame" ne touche pas grand monde au final,  part une petite minorit qui a le savoir et le recul ncessaire, c'est juste une fois de plus un cran qui fait croire qu'on met des droits spciaux  certaines parties de la population.
mais mon souhait, que les lites expliquent un poil plus pourquoi il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame (et pas seulement le dire), est utopique. surtout avec la crdibilit que les lites ont en ce moment ...




> Certains le font. Mais d'autres estiment que les terroristes ne sont pas des musulmans vu qu'ils ne respectent pas les bases de l'islam donc qu'ils n'ont pas spcialement  s'en dtacher, ou en tout cas pas plus que toi et moi. Ensuite il est assez paradoxal qu'on demande d'un ct aux musulmans d'tre discrets, puis de l'autre de s'afficher comme musulmans, tu ne trouves pas ?


oui et non, globalement je pense que c'est le folklore de l'islam que les gens ne supportent pas, les premires gnrations de musulmans (si on peut appeler a comme a, je n'ai pas de formulation moins impersonnelle) s'intgraient beaucoup mieux que ceux de maintenant, et pourtant eux avaient tout  btir. l les nouvelles gnrations (en tout cas trop de cas parmi la nouvelle gnration) ont mis leur religion en avant au dtriment de leur citoyennet franaise.
dans ce cas de figure, quand des malades mentaux se revendiquent de ce que tu mets en avant, tu as quoi comme choix? soit tu ne dis rien, tu laisses les amalgames tout dtruire, ou alors tu fais en sorte que les gens comprennent bien que tu ne dois pas tre mis dans le mme panier que ces malades.

parce que bon toi et moi, on peut toujours avoir un minimum de recul, et possiblement ne pas tomber dans le panneau, mais les gens moins instruits qui tombent et dans le panneau des prdicateurs de haine et dans celui des amalgames, eux non pas ce recul.
si on ne prend pas la peine d'expliquer aux gens, il ne faut pas s'tonner des situations actuelles.




> Je vois deux raisons, la premire est que cette interprtation est la tienne mais n'est pas forcment celle qu'ont les musulmans et les musulmanes en particulier celles que je ctoie et qui mettent des pantalons taille basse ou des robes un poil moulantes  . La deuxime est qu'en France on respecte la libert de culte, et que le port du foulard n'est pas contraire  la loi. La religion musulmane est trs permissive niveau interprtation, chacun fait un peu ce qu'il veut.


perso je suis contre toutes les religions, donc n'importe quel artifice qui me balance de la religion  la face, je n'accepte pas, mais ok.




> Je voudrais rajouter une remarque. On parle beaucoup de lacit en France, mais toutes les glises chrtiennes d'avant 1905 sont entretenues par l'Etat, alors qu'on doit demander autorisation au diocse pour toute utilisation. Les juifs bnficient d'un fort soutien politique depuis la seconde guerre mondiale vu que la France se sent un peu merdeuse (avec raison). Les hindous, bouddhistes et autres n'ont pas le poids ncessaire pour rclamer quoi que ce soit. Bref, comme d'hab, on nonce un principe (la lacit) mais chaque religion un peu forte a pu ngocier des "amnagements"  ce principe. Les musulmans aujourd'hui veulent leur part du gteau, ce qui n'est gure surprenant. Et quand on le leur refuse  cause de la lacit ils ont franchement l'impression qu'on se fout de leur gueule ( raison).


autant je suis d'accord (et encore) pour le ct monuments  converser, autant justement le reste je suis totalement contre, on a pas  soutenir quelque religion que ce soit, si on a foutu le christianisme en dehors de nos institutions, ce n'est pas pour le soutenir  ct, et non ce n'est pas normal de rclamer une part d'un gteau qui ne devrait mme pas exister  la base.
c'est systmatiquement un nivellement par le bas : une connerie est faite, mais au lieu de corriger la connerie, on veut en profiter aussi, je trouve a juste inadmissible -> donc non aucun soutien.

----------


## r0d

> Ce qui me navre, mais c'est comme a...


Les choses voluent tu sais.
Dj, on ne sait pas prcisment  quel point les hommes prhistoriques taient violents entre eux.
Ensuite, si on regarde l'histoire moderne de la France par exemple: depuis Charlemagne jusqu' la fin du XIXme, la France a toujours t en guerre. C'tait la norme. Depuis la fin de la IIme guerre mondiale, nous ne sommes plus en guerre.
Cette volution est globalement la mme sur toute la plante. L'occident est en train de vivre une priode de paix sans prcdent dans l'histoire connue. C'est bien la preuve que les choses voluent, et qu'il est possible de calmer nous propres ardeurs guerrires. Qu'en dis-tu?

----------


## Gunny

> Un truc que j'ai pas capt, au tout-dbut, quand il dit que _nous sommes aujourd'hui le 24 aot, jour de la Saint-Barthlmy_  On n'est pas le 26 ?


Ah autant pour moi, j'avais vu la vido aujourd'hui poste avec "ce matin" dans la description mais je n'ai pas pens  regarder la vraie date de l'mission. L'mission date du 25 visiblement et je suppose qu'elle a d tre enregistre la veille (je n'habite pas en France et je n'ai pas les chanes franaise).

----------


## fredoche

> @fredoche : en fait la Bible est beaucoup plus stricte sur le port du voile que le Coran
> Pice jointe 218810


Bonjour gastiflex
pour que mon message soit bien compris, je dis simplement que il y a 35 ans de cela, le voile n'avait pas de caractre religieux ou confessionnel, c'tait un accessoire de mode ou un accessoire pratique. Je pense que cet usage a perdur longtemps dans les campagnes pour les personnes ges. Le fait que je parle de cathos de la France profonde, en loccurrence la campagne bressane, charollaise ou bourbonnaise, tait simplement destin  faire remarquer que c'tait des gens "bien franais"... de l'ironie en quelque sorte.

Pour moi la bible est une sale mystification, et ne mrite nullement sa premire lettre en capitale. Mais c'est une opinion personnelle et je respecte le droit de chacun de penser autrement, comme de s'habiller autrement. J'en ai autant pour tout autre livre saint ou sacr




> J'ai bien aim la raction exaspre de Mlenchon ce matin  la tl, a rsume bien mon opinion sur le sujet :
> 
> 
> 
> En rsum : vous nous fates tous chier, plein le cul des querelles de religions dans l'espace public. Non seulement a ne fait que monter les franais les uns contre les autres et a ne rsout aucun problme mais on a franchement mieux  foutre en ce moment. On vaut mieux que a, aimons-nous les uns les autres bordel de merde.


Ca rsume bien la mienne aussi, merci  toi et  Jean-Luc

Quand aux vierges, qu'elles soient 70 ou non, hommage au grand prophte Bigard, rien ne vaut la *salope sauvage*  ::zoubi::  Dommage qu'il y en ai tant qui se fasse pter la tronche avant mme d'y avoir gout... Il y a des faons beaucoup plus amusantes de s'envoyer en l'air et de connaitre le Valhalla
Mais je crois que sur ce sujet en particulier, on nage dans la caricature, les valeureux terroristes combattants de dieu en ont surement rien  foutre de ces pucelles.

Au fait les cathos du forum, tant qu'on est dans la caricature, dans le mme style, vous y croyez vraiment  la *vierge* Marie et  l'immacule conception ?

----------


## fredoche

> Ensuite, si on regarde l'histoire moderne de la France par exemple: depuis Charlemagne jusqu' la fin du XIXme, la France a toujours t en guerre. C'tait la norme. Depuis la fin de la IIme guerre mondiale, nous ne sommes plus en guerre.
> Cette volution est globalement la mme sur toute la plante. L'occident est en train de vivre une priode de paix sans prcdent dans l'histoire connue. C'est bien la preuve que les choses voluent, et qu'il est possible de calmer nous propres ardeurs guerrires. Qu'en dis-tu?


T'as du rater pas mal d'pisodes car la France est un des pays les plus guerriers au monde, et je serais curieux de savoir  quelles annes tu fais rfrence pour dire a...
M'enfin l'indochine, l'algrie, le tchad, la cote d'ivoire, centrafrique, mali, lybie, guerre du golfe, Afghanistan et dois surement en oublier

On vit dans le culte de la guerre, des guerres gagnes ou perdues depuis des sicles et bien avant Charlemagne (le mythe fondateur de la guerre des gaules, personne ne se dit gallo-romain ou francs, qui sont des germains, comme l'taient les burgondes, on est des gaulois !!!), de nos armes (cf 14 juillet)...
On fait la guerre depuis 1 an, dixit Valls et Hollande

----------


## Jipt

> Les choses voluent tu sais.
> Dj, on ne sait pas prcisment  quel point les hommes prhistoriques taient violents entre eux.
> Ensuite, si on regarde l'histoire moderne de la France par exemple : depuis Charlemagne jusqu' la fin du XIXe, la France a toujours t en guerre. C'tait la norme. Depuis la fin de la IIe guerre mondiale, nous ne sommes plus en guerre.
> Cette volution est globalement la mme sur toute la plante. L'occident est en train de vivre une priode de paix sans prcdent dans l'histoire connue. C'est bien la preuve que les choses voluent, et qu'il est possible de calmer nos propres ardeurs guerrires.


Oh que ton post est calme est pos ! a fait du bien  lire (me suis permis de corriger 3 petites fautes de typo), le sais-tu ?
 :+1: 




> Qu'en dis-tu ?


Que je rponds  Zirak et je reviens !
[EDIT]Bon ben val, quoi, fredoche a rpondu  ma place, mais attention on va se faire gronder par Zirak on est grave HS, l  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  [/EDIT]




> Ok, bah vu que c'est normal de faire du HS, pourrait-on zapper les 70 vierges et les incinrateurs, pour parler de la reproduction des tardigrades ?
> 
> Mais sinon non, tous les sujets ne finissent pas en HS, surtout que dans le cas prsent, tu es le seul  vouloir aller et  insister sur ce HS.


Ah, mais ds le 6e post c'tait dj HS, a parlait de terrorisme et de religion et tu devineras jamais par qui (sauf si tu suis le lien) : par l'anguille !  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 




> Google est ton ami mais apparemment vu que c'est trop compliqu de faire 2 clics, je t'aide  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Un Hadith (ancienne tradition islamique) dcrit les *rcompenses* offertes aux "Prophtes, aux Justes et aux Shahids":
> "Il a dit [Mahomet a dit dans le Hadith qui explique les paroles qui promettent dans le Coran "un logement confortable dans le Jardin d'Eden"] :
> [Il y a] un palais de perles dans le Jardin d'Eden et  l'intrieur de celui-ci 70 cours de rubis... Et dans chaque cour [il y a] 70 maisons d'meraude verte. Dans chaque maison 70 lits. Sur chaque lit 70 matelas de toutes les couleurs et sur chaque matelas une *femme*."


T'as vu, j'ai mis deux mots en gras, belle mentalit, hein ! Ou erreur de traduc' ? Elles ont bon dos les erreurs de traduc...




> En gros, tous ceux qui vont au paradis ont le droit  72 filles (ou 70 suivant les versions) aux yeux noirs (ce n'est pas explicitement dit vierge dans le truc d'ailleurs, mme si c'est sous-entendu dans d'autres sourates), qu'ils soient gentils ou vilains "martyrs" s'tant fait pter dans un march, pour les avoir comme pouses, *c'est pas juste une grosse partouze* hein.


Non non, c'est juste un mec avec 70 ou 72 meufs *par maison*, mais 70 ou 72 maisons par cour multipli par 70 ou 72 cours dans le jardin, faut juste tre mont comme Rocco et pas tre gay, quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## yildiz-online

> Au fait les cathos du forum, tant qu'on est dans la caricature, dans le mme style, vous y croyez vraiment  la *vierge* Marie et  l'immacule conception ?


Les musulmans y croient galement, au mme titre que les chrtiens.

----------


## behe

> T'as vu, j'ai mis deux mots en gras, belle mentalit, hein ! Ou erreur de traduc' ? Elles ont bon dos les erreurs de traduc...


Tu veux qu'on reparle de la place de la femme dans les autres textes bibliques? Va falloir remettre les crits dans le contexte, la place de la femme lors de leurs critures...
Sinon a m'a fait marr,   et voil comment on tente de dire que ce n'est pas juste contre les musulmans ...

----------


## Jipt

> Tu veux qu'on reparle de la place de la femme dans les autres textes bibliques ?


On est d'accord, c'est pas mieux que le Coran.
Rien que des gros dbiloss' ces religieux, c'est tout.

La diffrence, c'est que les femmes chrtiennes s'assoient sur les principes de la Bible, et je pense qu'elles font bien : pour ramener le sujet  son point de dpart, les plages sont plus agrables ainsi.
Et voil !
Alors, Zirak, content ?  ::P:

----------


## fredoche

> Les musulmans y croient galement, au mme titre que les chrtiens.


croient  quoi ?  Jsus, au fait que Marie fut mre de jsus? qu'elle fut vierge  la naissance de jsus ? ou  l'immacule conception ? 
Par ce que pour ce qui est du dernier dogme, celui de l'immacule conception, ce n'est pas un truc de chrtien, mais de catho. Les protestants n'y croient pas.

----------


## behe

> On est d'accord, c'est pas mieux que le Coran.
> Rien que des gros dbiloss' ces religieux, c'est tout.
> 
> La diffrence, c'est que les femmes chrtiennes s'assoient sur les principes de la Bible, et je pense qu'elles font bien : pour ramener le sujet  son point de dpart, les plages sont plus agrables ainsi.
> Et voil !
> Alors, Zirak, content ?


Si je suis d'accord avec la 1ere partie, pour la suite a dpend de l'endoctrinement dans sa religion (oui pour moi les religions ne sont que des sectes qui ont russi). 
Rien que sur la tte couverte dans les glises pour les femmes, ce prcepte est encore bien respect (mme si je doute que toutes les femmes soient au courant d'o vient cette coutume)

----------


## behe

> croient  quoi ?  Jsus, au fait que Marie fut mre de jsus? qu'elle fut vierge  la naissance de jsus ? ou  l'immacule conception ? 
> Par ce que pour ce qui est du dernier dogme, celui de l'immacule conception, ce n'est pas un truc de chrtien, mais de catho. Les protestants n'y croient pas.


A Jesus et   Marie
J'ai dcouvert a lors d'un spectacle du comique Ferrari.

----------


## Jipt

> oui pour moi les religions ne sont que des sectes qui ont russi


Pour moi itou, mais on va se faire dmonter par le pre Fouettard du sujet, j'ai nomm le clbrissime Zirak, on est full HS, l,  ::mouarf::

----------


## yildiz-online

> croient  quoi ?  Jsus,


oui



> au fait que Marie fut mre de jsus?


oui



> qu'elle fut vierge  la naissance de jsus ?


oui




> Par ce que pour ce qui est du dernier dogme, celui de l'immacule conception, ce n'est pas un truc de chrtien, mais de catho. Les protestants n'y croient pas.


J'ignorais a, merci.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sinon a m'a fait marr,   et voil comment on tente de dire que ce n'est pas juste contre les musulmans ...


Je pense que dans le cas, la femme est une abrutie de base. Parce que si on veut, il n'est pas non plus indiqu que le costume 3 pices est interdit...  ::roll:: 
Ensuite, je crois que l'interdiction du voile et par voie de consquence celle du burkini (t'as vu Zirak, je suis dans le sujet), c'est pas contre les musulmans, au contraire.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour moi itou, mais on va se faire dmonter par le pre Fouettard du sujet, j'ai nomm le clbrissime Zirak, on est full HS, l,


Dixit le mec qui soule tout le monde sur 90% des fils pour corriger l'orthographe des gens... Ca va tre moi le pre fouettard...

Tu peux donner ton opinion sur un truc, sans forcment que cela soit du gros hors-sujet, maintenant, insister sur des questions qui sont HS, et dont tout le reste du fil se moque, si tu veux vraiment avoir des rponses, tu lui envois un message priv ou tu utilises Google... Mais j'ai jamais dit que tu n'avais plus de droit de faire une phrase si elle ne parlait pas du burkini...

Ca va ptet aller pour aujourd'hui la mauvaise foi (on est en plein dedans tiens) non ? Ou vous faites un concours avec Jon ?


Edit: ah bah tiens le Jon qui en remet justement une couche, vous pouviez pas mieux prouver mes dires, a doit effectivement tre un concours.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Dixit le mec qui soule tout le monde sur 90% des fils pour corriger l'orthographe des gens... Ca va tre moi le pre fouettard...


http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...e/#post8724992

----------


## Zirak

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...e/#post8724992


Vu, "plussoyu", et rpondu !  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> T'as du rater pas mal d'pisodes car la France est un des pays les plus guerriers au monde, et je serais curieux de savoir  quelles annes tu fais rfrence pour dire a...


Je faisais allusion  une priode prcise, et prcise dans mon message: depuis la fin de la IIme GM  maintenant.
Et je te met au dfit de me trouver une dclaration de guerre de l'tat franais pendant cette priode.
Autre point important, c'est que durant cette priode, il n'y a jamais eu de guerre sur le territoire franais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je faisais allusion  une priode prcise, et prcise dans mon message: depuis la fin de la IIme GM  maintenant.
> Et je te met au dfit de me trouver une dclaration de guerre de l'tat franais pendant cette priode.
> Autre point important, c'est que durant cette priode, il n'y a jamais eu de guerre sur le territoire franais.


Je ne sais pas comment tu vois la chose, r0d, car moi je vois les 2 ! 
On a fait la guerre rcemment au Mali, en Irak dans les annes 90 (1re guerre du Golfe, qu'ils appellent a), on est all faire la guerre en Afghanistan aussi.
Pour la guerre sur le territoire franais, on peut considrer que l'Indochine et l'Algrie sont des guerres qui se sont droules sur le territoire franais, non ? 

Dans tous les cas, j'ai du mal avec l'ide que la France n'a plus fait la guerre depuis la seconde guerre mondiale...  ::weird::

----------


## Jipt

Tu joues sur (avec ?) les mots, l



> Et je te met au dfit de me trouver une dclaration de guerre de l'tat franais pendant cette priode.


a, c'tait au temps des ambassadeurs, quand les hommes avaient de l'honneur, "Messieurs les Anglais tirez les premiers", toussa toussa...




> Autre point important, c'est que durant cette priode, il n'y a jamais eu de guerre sur le territoire franais.


Et pourtant, la ralit actuelle te contredit :





> Dans tous les cas, j'ai du mal avec l'ide que la France n'a plus fait la guerre depuis la seconde guerre mondiale...


D'autant plus que quelques annes seulement plus tard, c'tait l'Indochine (46-54) ! "Il a fait l'Indo, puis aussi l'Algrie", chante CharlElie...

----------


## Invit

> pour que mon message soit bien compris, je dis simplement que il y a 35 ans de cela, le voile n'avait pas de caractre religieux ou confessionnel, c'tait un accessoire de mode ou un accessoire pratique. Je pense que cet usage a perdur longtemps dans les campagnes pour les personnes ges


J'avais bien compris et je ne suis pas d'accord :-)
a m'a toujours fais sourire ce genre d'affirmation. C'est pas religieux c'est la mode. Je porte le voile par tradition. Je mange pas de porc mais je pratique pas, c'est culturel. Comme par hasard cette mode/tradition/culture correspond exactement  une prconisation religieuse. C'est fou les concidences.
Personne ne peut dire pourquoi ces femmes sur les photos portent le foulard ( moins qu'elles l'aient expliqu bien sr), pas plus qu'on peut dire aujourd'hui pourquoi certaines portent le voile. Ce qu'on ne peut nier, c'est que a a une origine religieuse. Aprs on peut transformer a en accessoire de mode, prtendre que c'est une habitude culturelle, mais a vient de la religion.




> a, c'tait au temps des ambassadeurs, quand les hommes avaient de l'honneur, "Messieurs les Anglais tirez les premiers", toussa toussa...


La dclaration de guerre signifiait qu'on tait officiellement en guerre contre un tat... Dclaration de guerre ou pas, ce que veut dire r0d c'est qu'on a plus t en guerre contre un autre tat depuis longtemps. Les guerres d'indpendances sont des guerres civiles et dans nos oprations  l'tranger on combat des groupes arms, pas des tats. On a pas t en guerre contre le Mali, l'Afghanistan, l'Irak... mais contre Boko Haram, les Talibans, Daesh...
Y a peut-tre la guerre en Bosnie qui sort un peu du lot.

----------


## fredoche

> mais a vient de la religion.


Merci d'avoir prcis Gastiflex
Partant de ce principe on peut l'tendre et le gnraliser  de nombreuses pratiques ou gestes quotidiens... mais pour rester dans un univers proche, si je porte un chapeau, un bret, une casquette, je le dois au port de la kippa recommand aux juifs, ou dans d'autres religions  la ncessit de se couvrir la tte devant dieu, lors de la prire par exemple ?
Je porte un chapeau durant l't et trs tt dans la saison, je ne supporte plus le soleil, mais ma dmarche n'a rien de religieuse, elle est pratique, confortable pour moi.

Quand je me lave les pieds, ou les mains ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La dclaration de guerre signifiait qu'on tait officiellement en guerre contre un tat... Dclaration de guerre ou pas, ce que veut dire r0d c'est qu'on a plus t en guerre contre un autre tat depuis longtemps. Les guerres d'indpendances sont des guerres civiles et dans nos oprations  l'tranger on combat des groupes arms, pas des tats. On a pas t en guerre contre le Mali, l'Afghanistan, l'Irak... mais contre Boko Haram, les Talibans, Daesh...
> Y a peut-tre la guerre en Bosnie qui sort un peu du lot.


La premire guerre du Golfe tait bien une guerre contre l'Irak qui avait envahit le Kowet !

----------


## argoet

> Un bon sujet bien velu pour finir ce mois d't (pour les gens qui bossent dans des locaux vides )
> 
> Pour ma part je balance entre :
> - une interprtation trs dure de la lacit et donc l'interdiction pure et simple de tout vtement ou signe religieux *ostentatoire* et ce pour toute religion (donc plus de curs sur la voie publique par exemple)
> - un grand laisser allez o chacun fait ce qu'il veut
> 
> Il y a ici un problme de cohrence  conserver qui rend cette question trs dangereuse. On est sur le mme type de question que celle du voile  l'cole, mais on est pas prcisment sur la mme question car le lieu est compltement diffrent (lieu public).


Pour ma part , tout est rsum sur un seul et unique mot *"Ostentatoire"* 
regardez la dfinition de ce mot , et tout est l !  
Chacun est libre de s'habiller (ou pas  ::mouarf:: ) comme il l'entend . Et pourtant on comprend aisment que l'on ne puisse pas se mettre  poil  ::roll::  sur la voie public.
He bien je crois de la mme manire que tout un chacun doit se comporter de la sorte vis  vis des autres  (ne pas choquer  :8-): ) . 

Je ne suis pas choqu quand un cur , un imam , un rabbin ou tout autre *reprsentant* religieux  ::D:  se promne dans la rue vis  vis de sa tenue (Normal , c'est son Job  ::aie::  ) , mais quand c'est un quidam  ::oops:: , l oui , je l'avoue cela m'emmerde.

----------


## behe

Et voil, fin du dbat du coup ?

----------


## Invit

> l oui , je l'avoue cela m'emmerde.


a va t'emmerder encore longtemps alors, parce que le Conseil d'Etat a suspendu les arrts anti-burkini  ::yaisse2:: 
Bon, c'est juste celui de Villeneuve-Loubet, a veut dire qu'il faut contester les 29 autres un par un mais il ne devrait pas y avoir besoin d'aller jusqu'au Conseil d'Etat pour ceux-l.




> Et voil, fin du dbat du coup ?


a m'tonnerait, Cop a dj dit qu'il faut une loi, Sarko aussi. Ce thme risque de trs nettement dominer la campagne.




> mais pour rester dans un univers proche, si je porte un chapeau, un bret, une casquette, je le dois au port de la kippa recommand aux juifs, ou dans d'autres religions  la ncessit de se couvrir la tte devant dieu, lors de la prire par exemple ?


La kippa date du XVIme sicle, je crois qu'il y avait des chapeaux avant  :;): 
Faut quand mme que a ait un minimum de rapport avec ta culture quand mme. Par exemple le bouddhisme a pas trop influenc notre culture occidentale, donc quand on croise un vgtarien, a n'a la plupart du temps aucune origine religieuse mais plutt morale ou colo.

C'est comme aussi ces non-cathos qui essaient de se dfendre en disant qu'ils ftent pas Nol mais que c'est juste une occasion de se retrouver en famille, et de toute faon c'est une fte paenne, et gna gna gna. T'as qu' choisir un autre jour si tu veux pas tre assimil aux cathos !

----------


## yildiz-online

> Et voil, fin du dbat du coup ?


oui et non, a ne rsoud que la moiti du problme: l'atteinte aux liberts individuelles.

Par contre il reste toujours le fait que de nombreuses personnes voient dans ce genre de vtement une offense, une allgance ou une provocation, et il faudra vraiment travailler la dessus pour calmer les esprits.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne suis pas choqu quand un cur , un imam , un rabbin ou tout autre *reprsentant* religieux  se promne dans la rue vis  vis de sa tenue (Normal , c'est son Job  ) , mais quand c'est un quidam , l oui , je l'avoue cela m'emmerde.


Bah c'est son job quand il est dans son glise, sa mosque, son temple ou que sais-je, comme un ouvrier enfile son bleu quand il arrive  l'usine, y'a rien qui pousse un cur  se trimballer en tenu dans la rue,  part la flemme de se changer, puisqu'il n'est pas sens faire son prchi-prcha dans cette mme rue.  ::D: 

Et le quidam, dans ce cas-l, a t'emmerde mais pourquoi ? Au final, que la personne soit rabbin ou quidam, bon dj, c'est pas marqu sur son front, donc comment tu peux savoir si il est reprsentant religieux ou non, et puis surtout, dans les deux cas, t'auras un mec avec une kippa devant toi, en quoi cela change plus ta vie dans un cas que dans l'autre ? Au final, a a le mme impact physique / visuel sur toi, non ? 

Du moment que les gens ne font pas de proslytisme ou n'essaient pas de vous faire porter leur tenue, je n'arrive dcidment pas  comprendre comme cela peut avoir une influence sur votre vie ? 


Sur le ct ostentatoire, je suis mitig aussi, c'est des habits point barre, la personne ne se trimballe pas avec des leds clignotantes et une petite pancarte avec une flche pointant sur elle indiquant qu'elle est de telle ou telle confession. C'est comme si je disais que les gens en costume affiche de faon ostentatoire leur amour du capitalisme (oui je sais y'a pas de rapport mais c'est pour imager) et qu'il faut interdire les costumes car cela me choque.  ::aie:: 

Nous on trouve cela ostentatoire (enfin certains trouve cela ostentatoire) car ce ne sont pas des tenues habituellement vues chez nous, et que forcment, a attire l'il, mais on en verrait tous les jours, on n'y ferait mme plus attention.

En Ecosse, en Angleterre et mme au *Canada* (le pays si cher  Souviron), le hijab est autoris (ou en cours d'autorisation pour le Canada, c'est en test  Edmonton) dans les forces de l'ordre, alors que chez nous, on utilise les forces de l'ordre pour dshabiller les gens...  ::?:

----------


## behe

> En Ecosse, en Angleterre et mme au *Canada* (le pays si cher  Souviron), le hijab est autoris (ou en cours d'autorisation pour le Canada, c'est en test  Edmonton) dans les forces de l'ordre, alors que chez nous, on utilise les forces de l'ordre pour dshabiller les gens...


Au Canada, a a dpass la phase de test

----------


## Invit

> En Ecosse, en Angleterre et mme au Canada (le pays si cher  Souviron), le hijab est autoris (ou en cours d'autorisation pour le Canada, c'est en test  Edmonton) dans les forces de l'ordre, alors que chez nous, on utilise les forces de l'ordre pour dshabiller les gens...


Chut malheureux ! Tu vas le rveiller et on va encore avoir droit  son couplet sur la diffrence entre citoyen et individu.

----------


## fredoche

> T'as qu' choisir un autre jour si tu veux pas tre assimil aux cathos !


Ouais ... La saint-Nicolas par exemple  ::aie:: 

Il semblerait que la kippa remonte  l'antiquit mais bon, je suis comme toi, google est mon ami. 

La ncessit de se couvrir, cette ncessit peut se comprendre face au soleil ou face  des prceptes religieux. Et encore je te parle mme pas de R ou d'Appolon... Je veux dire que ton affirmation est trs discutable, sur cette prtendue origine religieuse de pratiques qui n'ont plus cette valeur par la suite.

----------


## stardeath

> ...


c'est pourtant simple, beaucoup de gens (au moins moi et quelques autres personnes ici) ne veulent plus voir de signes religieux en public.
pour ma part je considre qu' l'poque o on est les religions devraient tre interdites, ou  la rigueur pratiques dans un cadre strictement priv.

de plus on parle de vtements, mais les gens seraient  poil dans la rue, a ne devrait en aucun cas gner personne, puisque elles font ce qu'elles veulent et que a ne change rien  la vie des autres!
pourtant c'est rglement, donc pour faire simple, je souhaiterai une rglementation sur les signes religieux, sur le mme modle qu'il en existe une sur la nudit en public.

----------


## Zirak

> c'est pourtant simple, beaucoup de gens (au moins moi et quelques autres personnes ici) ne veulent plus voir de signes religieux en public.


Alors ok, pour toi et quelques autres, mais dans ce cas l, pourquoi les lois sont toujours cibles contre les islamistes et qu'on interdit pas galement les tenues de nonnes ou de curs, les robes / toges / draps je ne sais pas comment a s'appelle des boudhistes, les kippas, et tout le reste ? 

(bon j'ai bien compris que dans ton cas, c'est ce que tu voulais, mais tu conviendras que pour le coup, les dispositions prisent par ces maires ou par l'tat ces dernires annes sont plutt cibles et pas trs "laque" non ?)

Soit effectivement, on l'interdit pour tout le monde, soit on fout la paix aux musulmans sur leurs tenues, mais c'est le fait d'tre le cul entre deux chaises comme aujourd'hui, qui ne fait qu'attiser tout le bousin...

----------


## stardeath

oui effectivement, pour moi c'est tout le monde, sauf *dans* les difices religieux et les lieux privs (je ne peux pas interdire les religions).

le problme que tu soulves vient du contexte actuel, o seul une minorit se disant d'une religion clairement identifie fout la merde (et comme je le disais plus tt, tout le monde va prendre pour la non ducation des gens, et a, a me fout les boules...)

bien sur, a n'engage que moi.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour



> startdeath
>  donc pour faire simple, je souhaiterai une rglementation sur les signes religieux, sur le mme modle qu'il en existe une sur la nudit en public


Mais c'est incroyable !!!
Mais tu ne vois pas que mme la loi sur l'outrage aux murs soi-disant laque ,est d'essence religieuse dans tous les pays ayant connu le monothiste (chrtiens , juifs, musulmans)....
C'est un anathme en fait jet sur le corps fminin et donc la libert de la femme !!!
Les paens  dans l'antiquit  et mme les populations paennes qui subsiste de nos jours (hindouistes ,confucianistes ,polynsiens ,indiens d'Amazonie etc...) n'ont pas prvention contre la nudit et n'ont aucun us, ni loi religieuse concernant la nudit ....
Ce sujet est totalement indiffrent chez eux et la "religiosit"(en mcrance ou si tu veux athisme) chez eux n'as point d'habit !!!
Cette querelle du "nu" et de  l'"habill"  est spcifique aux socits qui ont t ou sont sous la domination des religions monothistes et du "costume"!!!

----------


## Invit

> le problme que tu soulves vient du contexte actuel, o seul une minorit se disant d'une religion clairement identifie fout la merde (et comme je le disais plus tt, tout le monde va prendre pour la non ducation des gens, et a, a me fout les boules...)


T'as pas prcis, mais je suppose que tu parles des catholiques qui ont dfil par millier pour faire retirer un projet de loi prsent dans le programme du prsident lu, c'est a ? Ces catholiques qui d'ailleurs ont russi sur un autre projet de loi, ainsi que plusieurs dispositifs ducatifs. Ou peut tre que tu fais rfrences  ces catholiques qui ont tent par la force d'empcher la destruction programme et lgale d'un btiment ? Ou alors il s'agit des catholiques qui ont frapp gratuitement un noir lors d'une prire de rue ? Ou alors tu parles des catholiques qui manifestent contre l'avortement, un droit acquis par les femmes il y a 40 ans ?

----------


## stardeath

> T'as pas prcis, mais je suppose que tu parles des catholiques qui ont dfil par millier pour faire retirer un projet de loi prsent dans le programme du prsident lu, c'est a ? Ces catholiques qui d'ailleurs ont russi sur un autre projet de loi, ainsi que plusieurs dispositifs ducatifs. Ou peut tre que tu fais rfrences  ces catholiques qui ont tent par la force d'empcher la destruction programme et lgale d'un btiment ? Ou alors il s'agit des catholiques qui ont frapp gratuitement un noir lors d'une prire de rue ? Ou alors tu parles des catholiques qui manifestent contre l'avortement, un droit acquis par les femmes il y a 40 ans ?


ha mince, tu me dis que tu n'es pas capable de diffrencier un attentat d'une manifestation plus ou moins violente? dsol pour toi, non mais vraiment.

mais c'est vrai que je devrais penser aussi  interdire les manifestations.

aprs comme j'ai dit, je suis contre TOUTES les religions, mais bon, je le reprcise, je n'ai pas du le marquer un nombre suffisant de fois ...

----------


## ManusDei

> bah malheureusement c'est comme a que a marche avec la globalisation de tous les secteurs.


Bah pas vraiment, conomiquement oui (et encore) mais en terme de socit/mode de vie, sur la question de la religion si tu veux comparer la France, le Canada, la Suisse et l'Iran les rponses sont trs diffrentes




> bah je ne sais pas, pour certains, ils n'ont pas l'air de se sentir en france, qu'est ce qu'ils font encore ici? c'est pas un peu paradoxal de rester dans un endroit o tu ne te sens pas chez toi? surtout quand tu montres bien que tu prfres le pays d'en face?
> 
> bah quand tu fais tout pour montrer que tu n'es pas franais, que tu n'es pas prt  accepter la loi, et que tu prfres le pays d'en face, normal qu'on ne puisse pas les considrer franais ...
> je veux bien qu'il y ait un tort partag, mais ce n'est pas le comportement de certains qui va apaiser le ras le bol de certains "franais de souche".


Premirement, les blancs ont commenc, en parquant les arabes dans certains quartiers et les y abandonnant. Ce n'est pas une justification mais une explication, je prcise, a ne justifie pas pour autant que les arabes se comportent comme des connards (ni que les blancs aient  se flageller en place publique). Toujours est-il qu'aujourd'hui, mme pour ceux qui vivent normalement, en respectant les lois de la Rpublique et les coutumes traditionnelles (saucisson pinard etc...) y a toujours des moments o quelqu'un va les ramener  une condition d'tranger, de faux franais. Rappelle-toi Amine le militant UMP qui "ne correspond pas au prototype", rien qu'avec a le mec tu lui rappelles que non, c'est pas un citoyen comme un autre, et toute sa vie il croisera des connards pour le lui rappeler.
Ca n'est que mon avis, mais il me semble plus que ncessaire de considrer ces gens comme franais, car pourquoi les autres feraient un effort si c'est pour tre considrs comme trangers quoi qu'il arrivent ?




> oui et non, globalement je pense que c'est le folklore de l'islam que les gens ne supportent pas, les premires gnrations de musulmans (si on peut appeler a comme a, je n'ai pas de formulation moins impersonnelle) s'intgraient beaucoup mieux que ceux de maintenant, et pourtant eux avaient tout  btir. l les nouvelles gnrations (en tout cas trop de cas parmi la nouvelle gnration) ont mis leur religion en avant au dtriment de leur citoyennet franaise.


Les nouvelles gnrations mme si ils ont des papiers franais pas mal de gens les considrent comme des faux franais, et a ne s'est jamais limit au FN.




> autant je suis d'accord (et encore) pour le ct monuments  converser, autant justement le reste je suis totalement contre, on a pas  soutenir quelque religion que ce soit, si on a foutu le christianisme en dehors de nos institutions, ce n'est pas pour le soutenir  ct, et non ce n'est pas normal de rclamer une part d'un gteau qui ne devrait mme pas exister  la base.
> c'est systmatiquement un nivellement par le bas : une connerie est faite, mais au lieu de corriger la connerie, on veut en profiter aussi, je trouve a juste inadmissible -> donc non aucun soutien.


Ah mais pareil, mais faut admettre que c'est un fonctionnement typiquement franais, donc une preuve d'intgration ?  ::mouarf:: 
Plus srieusement, oui c'est moche, mais soit on devient rellement un pays lac soit on n'a pas vraiment de raison de refuser aux musulmans ce qu'on donne aux chrtiens (je prfre le pays lac perso).




> Peut-tre parce qu'ils *se comportent* en trangers ?
> Genre si je devais migrer en Grande-Bretagne et que j'aie un fils, il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide de l'appeler Pierre, mais bien plutt Peter. Aussi simple que a.
> Et quand j'entends dans le poste qu'un franais avec une identit totalement informulable a fait ceci ou cela, j'ai du mal, a fait comme une faute d'orthographe (oups, pardon), ou mieux, comme un cahot sur la route. Repensez aux assassins de Charlie ou de l'hyper : des noms franais, a ?


Comme crit plus haut, on les a parqu dans les banlieues, entre eux, sans chercher  les intgrer. Pourquoi ils auraient appel leur gamin Pierre alors qu'il n'y a que des Mohammed dans le quartier ?
Si tu migres en Grande-Bretagne dans un quartier franais avec des Pierre partout, ton fils y a quand mme peu de chances que tu l'appeles Peter  ::):

----------


## stardeath

> Bah pas vraiment, conomiquement oui (et encore) mais en terme de socit/mode de vie, sur la question de la religion si tu veux comparer la France, le Canada, la Suisse et l'Iran les rponses sont trs diffrentes


je suis pas d'accord, je trouve qu'il y a un lien, mais bon, l je n'ai pas d'argument donc je me tais ^^




> Premirement, les blancs ont commenc, en parquant les arabes dans certains quartiers et les y abandonnant. Ce n'est pas une justification mais une explication, je prcise, a ne justifie pas pour autant que les arabes se comportent comme des connards (ni que les blancs aient  se flageller en place publique). Toujours est-il qu'aujourd'hui, mme pour ceux qui vivent normalement, en respectant les lois de la Rpublique et les coutumes traditionnelles (saucisson pinard etc...) y a toujours des moments o quelqu'un va les ramener  une condition d'tranger, de faux franais. Rappelle-toi Amine le militant UMP qui "ne correspond pas au prototype", rien qu'avec a le mec tu lui rappelles que non, c'est pas un citoyen comme un autre, et toute sa vie il croisera des connards pour le lui rappeler.
> Ca n'est que mon avis, mais il me semble plus que ncessaire de considrer ces gens comme franais, car pourquoi les autres feraient un effort si c'est pour tre considrs comme trangers quoi qu'il arrivent ?


oui effectivement c'est dgueulasse, mais si l'alternative c'est de foutre la merde, je trouve pas a trs rjouissant ; et en plus a rajoute de la charge de haine l o il y en avait pas vraiment besoin.




> Les nouvelles gnrations mme si ils ont des papiers franais pas mal de gens les considrent comme des faux franais, et a ne s'est jamais limit au FN.


pareil qu'au dessus, la perspective n'est gure rjouissante, et a amne  un point, peut tre qu'il n'aurait jamais fallu se mlanger.




> Ah mais pareil, mais faut admettre que c'est un fonctionnement typiquement franais, donc une preuve d'intgration ? 
> Plus srieusement, oui c'est moche, mais soit on devient rellement un pays lac soit on n'a pas vraiment de raison de refuser aux musulmans ce qu'on donne aux chrtiens (je prfre le pays lac perso).


malheureusement, parfaitement d'accord.




> Comme crit plus haut, on les a parqu dans les banlieues, entre eux, sans chercher  les intgrer. Pourquoi ils auraient appel leur gamin Pierre alors qu'il n'y a que des Mohammed dans le quartier ?
> Si tu migres en Grande-Bretagne dans un quartier franais avec des Pierre partout, ton fils y a quand mme peu de chances que tu l'appeles Peter


comme dit avant, la premire gnration a fait le difficile taf, le tout foutu en l'air par les gnrations suivantes. il n'y a jamais d'intgration du jour au lendemain, a serait bien si c'tait le cas, mais l je pense que les 2 cts sont en train d'chouer bien comme il faut.

----------


## Invit

> ha mince, tu me dis que tu n'es pas capable de diffrencier un attentat d'une manifestation plus ou moins violente? dsol pour toi, non mais vraiment.


Oui, des dizaines des morts c'est spectaculaire. Mais tout un gouvernement qui modifie sa politique en raison des convictions religieuses de certains l'est aussi. Ou s'il vous faut absolument des morts, combien de femmes sont mortes d'un IVG sauvage parce que leur pays l'interdit au nom de convictions religieuses ? (oui, tu ne fais pas de distinctions entre les religions, mais je ne rponds pas qu' toi puisque pour beaucoup attentats = musulmans qui foutent la merde). 

De plus, on retient des terroristes leur religion, mais ils ont un autre point commun : ce sont des hommes. Tous. 100%. Allez, 98% si on compte la complice de Saint-Denis. De mme, les prisons sont pleines  95% d'hommes. Y a peut-tre un truc  creuser de ce ct-l, non ? Le rapport des garons  la violence dans l'ducation, l'agressivit et la combativit qui est une valeur encourage chez les hommes, etc. Ah mince, il y avait bien les ABCD de l'galit qui bien que pas terribles taient un dbut de commencement qui allait dans ce sens, mais ils ont t supprims  cause des croyants.

On dit que je propose rien, mais a me semble plus prometteur qu'une loi sur la faon dont les femmes doivent s'habiller. En plus a marche pour tout les types de dlinquance, quelle que soit la religion. Non parce que vous allez tre bien emmerds le jour o on va se prendre des terroristes athes sur le museaux. Remarque, certains pourront toujours dire qu'il leur manquait les valeurs apportes par la religion.

----------


## Mingolito

*Le Conseil dEtat met un terme aux arrts  anti-burkini* 
*Enfin la fin de cette farce ridicule qui fait honte  la France dans le monde entiers*



<<Le Conseil dEtat, saisi par la Ligue des droits de lhomme (LDH) et le Comit contre lislamophobie en France (CCIF), sest prononc, vendredi 26 aot, contre larrt  anti-burkini  de Villeneuve-Loubet (Alpes-Maritimes). Lordonnance du tribunal administratif de Nice qui avait valid, le 22 aot, larrt de Villeneuve-Loubet est ainsi annule par la plus haute juridiction administrative franaise. Et lexcution de larrt de Villeneuve-Loubet est suspendue.  Dans cette commune, porter des vtements religieux  la plage nest donc plus interdit.

Lordonnance du Conseil dEtat prcise notamment que  larrt litigieux a (...) port une atteinte grave et manifestement illgale aux liberts fondamentales que sont la libert daller et venir, la libert de conscience et la libert personnelle.  

*    Une dcision qui fait jurisprudence*

La dcision du Conseil dEtat concernant larrt de Villeneuve-Loubet se veut un arrt de principe, il fera donc autorit pour toutes les juridictions administratives de France, alors quune trentaine de communes ont interdit en France le port de ces tenues de bain islamiques trs couvrantes.

Cette dcision  aura vocation  faire jurisprudence , sest flicit Me Patrice Spinosi, avocat de la Ligue des droits de lhomme, qui avait saisi le Conseil dEtat. Cela signifie que soit les maires devront lever deux-mmes les arrts, soit quils seront suspendus par les juridictions locales.  Oui, il y a une atteinte disproportionne  la libert des religions et le maire navait pas le pouvoir de restreindre cette libert , a-t-il ajout.

 La mesure est suspendue donc les policiers ne peuvent plus verbaliser , a ragi  chaud lavocat niois de la commune de Villeneuve-Loubet, Me Olivier Suars, auprs de lAgence France-Presse. Les femmes qui ont t verbalises  pourront si elles le voudront contester leur verbalisation puisque le fondement de cette verbalisation tait manifestement contraire aux liberts fondamentales , selon Me Spinosi.

*    Limitation des pouvoirs de police des maires*

 Si le maire est charg (...) du maintien de lordre dans la commune, il doit concilier laccomplissement de sa mission avec le respect des liberts garanties par les lois , crit le Conseil dEtat.

En pratique, le Conseil dEtat choisit donc de restreindre ltendue du pouvoir de police des maires, qui ne peuvent pas rguler laccs  un espace public en raison dune tenue considre comme manifestant une appartenance religieuse.

*    Un arrt non justifi  Villeneuve-Loubet*

Le Conseil dEtat a soulign avec insistance quune restriction de laccs aux plages ne pouvait tre justifie quen cas de  risques avrs  pour lordre public, et pour garantir  le bon accs au rivage, la scurit de la baignade ainsi que lhygine et la dcence . Il rfute ainsi, point par point, les arguments retenus par le tribunal administratif de Nice.

Un aspect important du jugement rendu par le tribunal administratif de Nice est notamment mis en cause : le  contexte  des attentats terroristes qui justifiait, selon le tribunal, larrt de Villeneuve-Loubet. Sur ce point, le Conseil dEtat rplique que  lmotion et les inquitudes rsultant des attentats terroristes, et notamment de celui commis  Nice le 14 juillet dernier, ne sauraient suffire  justifier lgalement la mesure dinterdiction conteste. 

*    Vive polmique en France et  ltranger*

Une trentaine de communes avaient embot le pas aux villes de Cannes et de Villeneuve-Loubet pour faire interdire, sur la plage, les tenues qui sont regardes comme manifestant de manire ostensible une appartenance religieuse. Le tribunal administratif de Nice a galement donn raison au maire de Cannes, le 13 aot. Cannes avait t la premire mairie  avoir dpos un arrt de ce type, le 28 juillet.

La multiplication des arrts contre les vtements religieux  la plage a provoqu une vive polmique, alimente par des tmoignages et des images de femmes verbalises alors quelles ne portaient pas la fameuse tenue de bain mais taient habilles et coiffes dun foulard sur la plage. Une srie de photographies prises sur la plage de Nice, montrant une femme approche par quatre policiers, a fait le tour du monde mercredi 24 aot.

La prise de ces arrts a indign la presse internationale et provoqu un dbat dans la classe politique et jusquau sein du gouvernement. Mercredi 24 aot, le ministre de lintrieur Bernard Cazeneuve a appel  viter que les arrts ne mnent  des  stigmatisations . Le premier ministre, Manuel Valls, a rpt jeudi sur RMC quil soutenait la dcision des maires, jugeant que les verbalisations dresses dans les communes concernes ne constituaient pas une  drive .

Le mme jour sur Europe 1, la ministre de lducation Najat Vallaud-Belkacem a critiqu la  prolifration  des arrts. A droite, lancien prsident Nicolas Sarkozy a dclar dans une interview au Figaro que  porter un burkini est un acte politique, militant, une provocation. Les femmes qui le portent testent la rsistance de la Rpublique.  Source >>

 ::fleche::  Ordonnance du conseil d'tat

----------


## stardeath

> Oui, des dizaines des morts c'est spectaculaire. Mais tout un gouvernement qui modifie sa politique en raison des convictions religieuses de certains l'est aussi. Ou s'il vous faut absolument des morts, combien de femmes sont mortes d'un IVG sauvage parce que leur pays l'interdit au nom de convictions religieuses ? (oui, tu ne fais pas de distinctions entre les religions, mais je ne rponds pas qu' toi puisque pour beaucoup attentats = musulmans qui foutent la merde).


aprs si le but c'est de dnombrer toutes les dbilits des religions, tu peux y aller, mais pour le coup tu es en train de prcher un convaincu depuis belle lurette. c'est un peu mon discours, c'est l'ducation des gens qui manque.
par contre tu n'oublieras pas qu'il n'y avait pas que des religieux dans les cas que tu cites.




> De plus, on retient des terroristes leur religion, mais ils ont un autre point commun : ce sont des hommes. Tous. 100%. Allez, 98% si on compte la complice de Saint-Denis. De mme, les prisons sont pleines  95% d'hommes. Y a peut-tre un truc  creuser de ce ct-l, non ? Le rapport des garons  la violence dans l'ducation, l'agressivit et la combativit qui est une valeur encourage chez les hommes, etc. Ah mince, il y avait bien les ABCD de l'galit qui bien que pas terribles taient un dbut de commencement qui allait dans ce sens, mais ils ont t supprims  cause des croyants.


oui enfin mais non, je ne vais pas faire de leons de biologie, mais si il n'y avait que les religions (et c'est dj trop) a serait pas mal, mais, et a n'excuse en rien, il y a aussi un peu de comment les Hommes sont construits (notez le 'H' majuscule).
mais bon tu veux dmontrer quoi? encore un problme de religion? d'hommes ('h' minuscule)?
aprs l'ABCD de l'galit, bien que je ne sois pas religieux, pratiquant, etc., j'avais juste envie de mettre des claques aux personnes qui ont crit a.




> On dit que je propose rien, mais a me semble plus prometteur qu'une loi sur la faon dont les femmes doivent s'habiller. En plus a marche pour tout les types de dlinquance, quelle que soit la religion. Non parce que vous allez tre bien emmerds le jour o on va se prendre des terroristes athes sur le museaux. Remarque, certains pourront toujours dire qu'il leur manquait les valeurs apportes par la religion.


pour moi a va avec, si tu acceptes les signes distinctifs, qui en plus viennent d'une religion ("encore pire" qu'il disait), il ne faudra pas s'tonner que certains trouvent la diffrence normale.
perso je prne l'ducation, mais visiblement en france a a l'air difficile.




> ...


cool, on marche sur la tte dans ce pays ...

----------


## Zirak

> A droite, lancien prsident Nicolas Sarkozy a dclar dans une interview au Figaro que  porter un burkini est un acte politique, militant, une provocation. Les femmes qui le portent testent la rsistance de la Rpublique.


Jon sort de ce corps ! 

 ::dehors:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais ... La saint-Nicolas par exemple


Tu rigoles mais si on tait vraiment un pays lac, on devrait virer les jours fris de Pques, Nol et tout le tintouin, et les remettre sur des dates tires au pif parmi les jours du calendrier ne correspondant  aucune fte religieuse.  ::aie:: 

Ca serait vachement plus galitaire pour tout le monde !

Bon par contre, je ne te raconte pas le bordel dans le pays si tu essais de faire passer a...

----------


## Jipt

Juste sur ce point :



> Envoy par jipt;
> 
> Peut-tre parce qu'ils se comportent en trangers ?
> Genre si je devais migrer en Grande-Bretagne et que j'aie un fils, il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide de l'appeler Pierre, mais bien plutt Peter. Aussi simple que a.
> Et quand j'entends dans le poste qu'un franais avec une identit totalement informulable a fait ceci ou cela, j'ai du mal, a fait comme une faute d'orthographe (oups, pardon), ou mieux, comme un cahot sur la route. Repensez aux assassins de Charlie ou de l'hyper : des noms franais, a ?
> 
> 
> Comme crit plus haut, on les a parqu dans les banlieues, entre eux, sans chercher  les intgrer. Pourquoi ils auraient appel leur gamin Pierre alors qu'il n'y a que des Mohammed dans le quartier ?


Ben, pour s'intgrer, justement.
Tiens, regarde le regrett Cavanna, son prnom c'est Franois.
Ensuite, de gnration en gnration, tu peux demander, si a te pse trop, de rajouter un "t", ou "rt", ou un "d", faire enlever un "n", au final l'arrire-arrire-arrire-petit-fils du maon italien s'appellera Jacques Cavanat, et le tour est jou.



> Si tu migres en Grande-Bretagne dans un quartier franais avec des Pierre partout, ton fils y a quand mme peu de chances que tu l'appeles Peter


Si si, ou alors c'est que je suis encore plus c0n que la moyenne.
La bonne solution, dans la vie, c'est la mthode camlon.


Et j'en profite pour passer un gros  :+1:   MABROUKI qui a fait l'effort de mettre les accents (je sais que a lui cote), rsultat un post bien comprhensible ! Merci  toi.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Ben, pour s'intgrer, justement.


Donc, pour s'intgrer, il faudrait faire comme tout le monde... C'est bien dommage. M'enfin, au-del de a, ce n'est pas applicable. Tu auras beau appeler tes enfants comme tu veux, si ta culture est diffrente, tu n'arriveras jamais  te faire passer pour un autochtone, malgr tous tes efforts. En plus, tu renonces  ton libre arbitre au profit de ton intgration.
Un exemple : ma mre, qui est Chilienne en France depuis 30 ans, a lu un bouquin d'un toubib qui tait parmi les premiers  dire que plus les enfants taient pieds nus, moins ils risquaient d'avoir de problmes de formation des pieds. Elle a voulu nous laisser courir pieds nus sur la plage quand on tait petits. a se faisait pas  l'poque. En France, les gens disaient "c'est parce qu'elle est Chilienne, a doit se faire l-bas". Au Chili, les gens disaient que a devait tre la mode europenne  ::D: . Si tu dois adapter tous tes choix aux autres pour mieux t'intgrer, a vaut absolument pas le coup. Et en plus, a donne une socit merdique (mais a, c'est mon avis).
L'intgration dpend  10 % de toi,  90 % des autres. Le brassage des cultures n'est pas uthopique, a se fait trs bien. Franchement, tu dirais qu'un Anglais ne veut pas s'intgrer parce qu'il a appel son fils Peter ? C'est vache.

----------


## goomazio

Si a peut montrer une certaine intgration (les immigrs qui trouvent du charme au prnom Kvin ou Marcel au point d'appeler leur enfant ainsi doivent avoir vcu longtemps en Belgique ou connatre beaucoup de belges...), au final a ne change absolument rien. Combien de personnes choisissent des prnoms trangers ?




> _"Pour ma premire fille, jai eu une rvlation  3 mois de  grossesse, ne connaissant mme pas son sexe. Je me suis rveille en  pleine nuit avec cette rvlation que ma fille sappellerait Bonnie. Je  crois que je rvais que ma fille ressemble  Faye Dunaway dans Bonnie  and Clyde. Jaime bien lide dune espce dvidence quasi divine." 
> _Si pour Ludivine Sagnier, notre rdac chef d'un jour, le choix du prnom de ses filles (*Bonnie et Ly Lan*) a t simple, il n'en va pas de mme pour toutes les futures mamans.
> 
> www.aufeminin.com/grossesse/choisir-prenom-bebe-conseils-d17506.htaml


Edit : mince, faut que je rdige mes messages plus rapidement... Grilled

Cet article va dans le sens de Jipt mais montre surtout qu'il y a un problme d'intgration venant de la part des autres. (cf. le post prcdent qui parle de 90% de l'intgration qui doit se faire par l'hte et de seulement 10% par l'immigr)



> *Pierre ou Jordan ?*				 Les prnoms  sont de vritables marqueurs sociaux et activent des strotypes. De  nombreuses expriences ont montr quils ont un impact considrable sur *la vie professionnelle des individus*. On sait pertinemment que malheureusement,  diplme gal, Pierre  aura de grandes chances dtre embauch face  Mohammed. Mais le biais  va plus loin, il nest pas quethnique, il est aussi social. On a  galement pu constater que Pierre sera plus embauch que Jordan pour un emploi dingnieur. Et  mme aprs lentretien, ce jugement du patronyme persiste. 
> 
> *Le conseil de Nicolas Guguen :* mme si cela peut sembler dplorable, il est donc fortement conseill dappeler son enfant par un prnom neutre vitant les biais sociaux ou ethniques.  *Le prnom peut tre analys comme le tmoin de la bonne intgration dun individu*.  Aussi, dans les milieux populaires, la mobilit sociale est assez  forte. Un fils douvrier peut trs bien devenir ingnieur. Cest  pourquoi il est *conseill de donner des prnoms classiques* tels que Pierre ou Paul, qui seront plus favoriss lors dun entretien que ceux tels qu'Alan, Jordan ou encore Mohammed.

----------


## Jipt

> Donc, pour s'intgrer, il faudrait faire comme tout le monde... C'est bien dommage.


Euh, en gnral, quand tu vas ailleurs en laissant tout derrire toi, ton pass, tes racines, ta vie jusqu' maintenant, c'est pour prendre un nouveau dpart et recommencer  zro, non ?

Alors si je dcidais de recommencer  zro en Espagne, il faudrait bien que j'apprenne l'espagnol, non ?, si je veux pouvoir vivre au quotidien, genre aller acheter le pain, tu vois. Et si j'ai un fils et qu'on dcide de s'enraciner en Espagne, de faire souche comme on dit, ben oui, je l'appellerai Pedro !

_Faire comme tout le monde_, oui, et bien ? Je sens une pointe de connotation ngative  ton bout de phrase et pourtant, tous les matins quand tu te lves tu fais comme tout le monde, tu vas pisser ! a ne t'empche pas d'tre toi, pleine et entire, mais qu'est-ce que a fait du bien d'avoir la vessie vide  ::D: 
Tu penseras  moi, demain matin, et on en reparle, oki ?  ::zoubi::

----------


## goomazio



----------


## Invit

> Euh, en gnral, quand tu vas ailleurs en laissant tout derrire toi, ton pass, tes racines, ta vie jusqu' maintenant, c'est pour prendre un nouveau dpart et recommencer  zro, non ?


a peut tre simplement parce que tu as envie de voir autre chose. Bien sr il y a une certaine part d'intgration qui n'est pas facultative, comme apprendre la langue et respecter les moeurs du coin. Mais vouloir faire souche est facultatif (va faire souche en Irlande si tu es noir). Chacun ses choix. Si tu as envie d'appeler ton fils Pedro, c'est trs bien. Moi mes enfants ont respectivement un nom espagnol, un nom grec et un nom breton. C'est mon choix. Je suis toujours aussi Franaise. D'ailleurs, je serai toujours aussi Franaise le jour o j'irai vivre dans un autre pays. On est ce qu'on est. On peut mme tre Franais et tre diffrent des autres Franais.
Je n'ai rien contre le fait de faire pareil, je revandique simplement la libert de faire autrement. Ce n'est pas le fait de faire pareil qui, pour moi, a une connotation ngative, mais le fait de vouloir imposer de faire pareil sous peine de non-intgration.





> Tu penseras  moi, demain matin, et on en reparle, oki ?


Je serai heureuse de faire pipi debout demain matin, rien que pour me rappeler que je suis pas oblige de faire pipi assise comme tout le monde  ::ptdr:: 
Mais plus srieusement, je n'ai rien contre ceux qui veulent faire pareil, il y a plein de trucs pour lesquels j'ai choisi de faire pareil. Mais j'aime bien aussi agir diffremment quand j'en ai envie. Je suis sre que c'est pareil pour toi. Ce n'est pas pour a qu'on a peur de perdre notre statut d'intgrs. Pense  ceux qui ont de bonnes raisons d'en avoir peur.

----------


## ManusDei

> oui effectivement c'est dgueulasse, mais si l'alternative c'est de foutre la merde, je trouve pas a trs rjouissant ; et en plus a rajoute de la charge de haine l o il y en avait pas vraiment besoin.


J'ai jamais dit qu'ils taient plus intelligent que les autres, ou intelligents tout court  ::): 

@Jipt : Note que sur le principe je suis d'accord avec toi, a aurait aid, mais en les encourageant  rester entre eux on les a galement encourags  garder les vieux prnoms. Tu changerais peut-tre le prnom de ton gamin pour l'aider  s'intgrer, mais je ne suis pas certain que a soit un comportement commun.

----------


## stardeath

> J'ai jamais dit qu'ils taient plus intelligent que les autres, ou intelligents tout court


you made my day  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> @Jipt : Note que sur le principe je suis d'accord avec toi, a aurait aid, mais en les encourageant  rester entre eux on les a galement encourags  garder les vieux prnoms.


Je suis intimement persuad qu' l'poque (dbut des annes '60, peut-tre un peu avant), personne n'y a pens, d'autant plus qu'il n'y avait pas eu de problmes particuliers avec les Italiens (revoir mon lien sur Cavanna, mais aussi une assez bonne intgration  Marseille et depuis beaucoup plus longtemps en arrire [bon, on trouvera toujours des cas particuliers de sacs de nuds et d'embrouilles, comme partout] et mme ailleurs : l'Italien Capone aux States, on lui droulait pas le tapis rouge  une poque ?  ::mrgreen:: ). Autres temps autres murs...
Notre problme actuel c'est que ceux qui sont aux manettes sont compltement dconnects de la ralit, on le voit bien ds qu'ils veulent s'occuper d'IT, par exemple.





> (va faire souche en Irlande si tu es noir).


Raison de plus pour ne pas trop la ramener, dans un premier temps, histoire de prendre la temprature et de voir de quel ct souffle le vent, histoire (d'essayer) de bien s'adapter.




> Chacun ses choix.









> On peut mme tre Franais et tre diffrent des autres Franais.


Et si je te disais que je ne me sens pas plus Franais que a ; le serais-je juste par le fait que je suis n ici et que c'est la seule langue que je connaisse ( part un peu d'anglais technique) ? Bof. Ma philosophie (certains vont me trouver paradoxal par rapport  ce que j'ai crit ces derniers temps -- c'est ce qui fait mon charme  :8-): ) c'est _une seule plante --> un seul peuple et no borders, bordel_ !
Mais c'est trop d'utopie, hlas...  ::calim2:: 




> Ce n'est pas le fait de faire pareil qui, pour moi, a une connotation ngative, mais le fait de vouloir imposer de faire pareil sous peine de non-intgration.


Ah, moi, je n'impose rien, simplement je suggre, genre  si tu mets ton cavalier l tu es mat dans deux coups, tu devrais plutt jouer ta tour, mais tu es libre de jouer le cavalier. 




> Je serai heureuse de faire pipi debout demain matin, rien que pour me rappeler que je suis pas oblige de faire pipi assise comme tout le monde


Alors l tu vas trop rire et les mecs vont se demander ce qui se passe dans ce fil de discussion, mais puisque tu as ouvert la porte (des wc  ::mouarf:: ), tu vas y dcouvrir avec stupeur qu'il m'arrive de faire pipi assis !, comme plus de la moiti des habitants de cette plante, note bien. Et pas en 1re partie de la grosse vedette, non, en carrire solo. Des fois c'est reposant d'tre assis. Et j'assume.




> Mais j'aime bien aussi agir diffremment quand j'en ai envie. Je suis sre que c'est pareil pour toi. Ce n'est pas pour a qu'on a peur de perdre notre statut d'intgrs. Pense  ceux qui ont de bonnes raisons d'en avoir peur.


Je t'arrte, je n'ai absolument pas peur de perdre mon statut d'intgr, puisque je ne l'ai pas (mme si une tude gnalogique il y a qq annes a montr une origine italienne vers 1750, par l... Et je ne me sens pas concern, mme s'il s'agit de mes anctres -- la belle affaire -- je n'en ai jamais entendu parler)
Mais je peux comprendre que certains aient peur de le perdre.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est l'origine de cette embrouille  Sisco, si ce que raconte le jeune Corse dans la vido que j'ai rcemment propose est vrai.

----------


## GPPro

Juste une polmique estivale sur le dos des musulmans pour vendre du papier et satisfaire les pas-racistes-mais-quand-mme-ils-sont-pas-comme-nous. Au moins les journaleux vendent du papier / crans de pub, c'est toujours a de pris.

----------


## Invit

@Jipt : Je ne me sens pas Franaise plus que a non plus. C'est marrant d'ailleurs que tu fasses la remarque parce que c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit en rdigeant le message au-dessus. Je me suis pos la question "qu'est-ce que j'ai en commun avec les autres Franais que je n'ai pas avec les Canadiens ?" Pas grand chose en fait.
Mais finalement, je l'ai laiss parce que, ce que je veux dire, c'est que ta nationalit et/ou ta culture te collent  la peau quoi que tu fasses. Je suis adepte aussi de la prise de temprature. Chaque fois que j'arrive dans un nouveau quartier j'y consacre environ 2 ans (j'exagre pas). Mais les plus exubrants ont le droit de vivre sereinement aussi. Les jeunes, surtout, aiment bien donner des coups de pied dans la fourmilire.  17 ans, si j'avais d passer mon temps  viter les embrouilles et les contrles de police, j'aurais eu l'impression de perdre mon adolescence. Et va expliquer  un jeune que ses potes peuvent donner des coups de pied dans la fourmilire, mais pas lui, parce que ces parents sont Marocains. Tu peux toujours le lui expliquer, mais il va donner des coups de pied d'autant plus forts. Je ferais la mme chose (oui, j'ai toujours pas pass ma crise d'adolescence  ::lol:: ).

Si on persiste  croire que vivre ensemble avec des cultures diffrentes, c'est utopique, on ne risque pas d'y arriver. Et avant de rclamer la tolrence d'autrui, il faut commencer par tre tolrent soi-mme. Le reste ne dpend pas de nous, de toute manire.
L o j'habite en ce moment, c'est assez rigolo. On a une grosse communaut de Sngalais, une communaut d'Indiens, plusieurs communauts d'Armniens, une communaut hatienne, d'autres qui ont un accent bizarre et dont je ne connais pas la nationalit, des Maghrbins partout, et quelques Franais. Je ne suis pas capable de lire la moiti des prnoms affichs sur les portes-manteaux. La tenue vestimentaire est trs htroclite et archi colore. Mais, du fait qu'on vive tous dans les mmes HLM, du fait qu'on ait beaucoup d'espaces verts aux alentours et du fait qu'on vive tous avec plus que le RSA (j'ai l'impression que la mairie a fait le choix de parquer les familles nombreuses avec parents salaris ensemble), ben a se passe super bien, et le multiculturalisme est trs prsent. Pour les enfants, c'est juste gnial. Au lieu d'apprendre la gographie avec les bouquins scolaires, ils demandent  (j'ai encore oubli son prnom) de raconter l'Indonsie. Ma fille de 6 ans m'a appris plein de trucs sur l'Indonsie.
Bref, tout a pour dire que ce n'est pas utopique. Mais il faut que certains paramtres soient runis (du travail et de l'espace, principalement).

Mon compagnon pisse assis aussi. On s'est rencontr comme a. Pour le sduire, je lui ai dit "allez quoi, on lit tous les deux Brussolo et Houssin, on coute Parabellum et les Garons bouchers, et on fait pipi debout, on est fait pour tre ensemble". Il m'a rpondu "oui mais moi je pisse assis, c'est pas grave ?". Comme quoi, la diffrence, c'est pas mal aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Salut, CL, et merci pour ton retour.



> Mais les plus exubrants ont le droit de vivre sereinement aussi.


 la seule condition mha que leur exubrance ne perturbe pas ma srnit. Et, oui, j'entends venir le dilemne : est-ce qu'au nom de leur libert les exubrants ont le droit de foutre le bordel dans ma srnit (comme hier soir avec pendant un moment la musique  donf'  2 h du mat'), ou est-ce qu'au nom de la libert des amoureux passionns de la srnit personne n'a le droit de venir la troubler ?
That's the question du dimanche matin... Et si je la pose c'est parce que je n'ai pas la rponse.




> (oui, j'ai toujours pas pass ma crise d'adolescence ).


Bah, sur certains sujets j'en connais un autre, juste que la nuit j'aimerais bien dormir (parce qu'au final, passer de hier  aujourd'hui avec seulement 5 h de sommeil a fait pas lourd -- et non, je ne pourrai pas faire la sieste c't'aprme, en cette saison j'ai des voisins qui font "piscine du grand bleu" [avec jeux aquatiques et hurlements d'enfants en bas ge] et "camping du parc" [avec apro et copains bourrs]...)




> Bref, tout a pour dire que ce n'est pas utopique. Mais il faut que certains paramtres soient runis (du travail et de l'espace, principalement).


Oui mais l tu nous racontes le cas parfait dans l'endroit idal, l'est pas comme a la vraie vie je crois.




> Mon compagnon pisse assis aussi. On s'est rencontr comme a. Pour le sduire, je lui ai dit "allez quoi, on lit tous les deux Brussolo et Houssin, on coute Parabellum et les Garons bouchers, et on fait pipi debout, on est fait pour tre ensemble". Il m'a rpondu "oui mais moi je pisse assis, c'est pas grave ?". Comme quoi, la diffrence, c'est pas mal aussi


 ::ptdr:: 
Houssin, Houssin... Lequel ?


Et sinon, pour en revenir au sujet et pour avoir l'avis de nombreux lecteurs et lectrices, _choisis ton camp, camarade_ (sources : wikipdia) :



J'aime bien les quatre dernires lignes du texte accompagnant chaque extrait.  :+1: 


Et il faudra quand mme qu'un musulman m'explique ce que c'est que la _danse du ventre_ ; si c'est religieux je veux bien adhrer  ::mouarf:: 
Enfin, a dpend qui danse :

 ::fou::

----------


## Invit

> la seule condition mha que leur exubrance ne perturbe pas ma srnit. Et, oui, j'entends venir le dilemne : est-ce qu'au nom de leur libert les exubrants ont le droit de foutre le bordel dans ma srnit (comme hier soir avec pendant un moment la musique  donf'  2 h du mat'), ou est-ce qu'au nom de la libert des amoureux passionns de la srnit personne n'a le droit de venir la troubler ?
> That's the question du dimanche matin... Et si je la pose c'est parce que je n'ai pas la rponse.


Ah mais l je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi. La libert des uns s'arrte l ou commence celle des autres, comme on dit. 




> Oui mais l tu nous racontes le cas parfait dans l'endroit idal, l'est pas comme a la vraie vie je crois.


Si si, c'est bien la vraie vie. Bon, je te l'accorde, il faut beaucoup chercher maintenant. Mais a se trouve encore. Ma mre, quand elle est venue me voir dans ma banlieue cosmopolite, m'a dit que a lui rappelait furieusement la banlieue de Paris quand elle y a atterri dans les annes 70-80. Il y a bien quelque chose qui s'est pass depuis pour que a change  ce point-l. D'ailleurs, petite parenthse que je trouve personnellement trs drle, dans le cadre du plan d'urgence, les parents taient fouills  l'entre de la kermesse de l'cole. J'ai t fouille par une femme voile. J'ai ador  ::ptdr::  




> Houssin, Houssin... Lequel ?


Jol. D'ailleurs je conseille chaudement Le Temps du Twist. 





> J'aime bien les quatre dernires lignes du texte accompagnant chaque extrait.


Puisqu'on est dans les lectures, pour s'imprgner de l'histoire et de la culture ancienne des mondes arabes, je suggre respectivement Persepolis (je crois qu'ils en ont fait un film d'animation rcemment) et, dans un autre registre, Les Mille et Une Nuits (danse du ventre et cie  ::lol:: ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste deux choses.

Sur la lacit, quand quelqu'un a dit que, si on tait un pays laque, on devrait supprimer les jours fries comme Pques, Nol, ... Lacit ne signifie pas forcment de perdre sa culture, ses origines. La France est un pays laque parce qu'il n'y a pas de religion officielle. La France a choisi de laisser  ses citoyens le libre choix de sa religion. Pour autant, la France a longtemps t un pays catholique. Et le pays s'est construit sur cette religion. En 1789, la Rvolution a voulu tirer un trait sur la religion, l'Histoire nous a montr que ce n'tait pas aussi simple que cela. 

Ensuite, pour ce qui est de l'intgration. Je pense que le problme n'est pas d'appeler son fils Pierre plutt que Mohamed. Le problme est de vouloir imposer que les franais appellent  leur tour leurs fils Mohamed ! Avant que les "difficiles de la comprenettes" ne crient au scandale, je sais que les musulmans ne demandent pas que les franais appellent leurs fils Mohamed.  ::mouarf::  Mais, quand des piscines mettent en place des horaires pour les femmes uniquement sous la pression de la communaut musulmane. Quand, toujours sous la pression de la communaut musulmane, des cantines d'coles publiques (dites "de la Rpublique") propose des menus casher. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'intgration. 

Surtout que, comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est un phnomne rcent. Ces revendications, car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, ces revendications sont anti-lacs. Et, je trouve donc normal, et je dirais mme salutaire que le Rpublique se dfende contre ce mouvement d'islamisation de la socit.

----------


## Zirak

> Quand, toujours sous la pression de la communaut musulmane, des cantines d'coles publiques (dites "de la Rpublique") propose des menus casher. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'intgration. 
> 
> Surtout que, comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est un phnomne rcent. Ces revendications, car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, ces revendications sont anti-lacs. Et, je trouve donc normal, et je dirais mme salutaire que le Rpublique se dfende contre ce mouvement d'islamisation de la socit.


Islamisation de la socit, avec les repas de substitution, alors que c'est aussi demand par les vgtariens, les juifs, etc etc ?  ::ptdr:: 

Et cela ne te viendrait pas  l'ide, avant de regarder cela d'un point de vue politique, de juste permettre  des enfants de pouvoir manger  leur faim, malgr qu'ils ne puissent pas manger tel ou tel aliment (porc, viande en gnral, ou  cause de je ne sais quel allergie), afin d'tre en forme pour suivre les cours de l'aprs-midi ? 

Oui c'est rcent comme demande, avant, quand il y avait du porc  la cantine, bah les gosses ne faisait qu'un demi-repas car ils ne pouvait pas manger tel ou tel plat, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'inadmissible  proposer un plat alternatif ? 

Aujourd'hui les repas sans porcs ou vgtariens sont dj proposs dans de nombreux tablissements sans que cela ne pose problme, au contraire cela fonctionne plutt pas mal (genre  Pau, prs d'un quart des familles prennent le menu vgtarien). Et pourquoi rcemment il y a des demandes pour ce genre de menus ? Bizarrement a concide avec la dcision de nombreux maires de droite et d'extrme-droite de supprimer ces menus sans porcs qui ne drangeaient personnes...


Sinon, tu dis que c'est anti-lac, ok, donc demander un repas de substitution car on ne peut pas manger tel ou tel aliment, c'est anti-lac, par contre, supprimer le poisson le vendredi, et faire bouffer de la viande  des catho un vendredi saint, a serait beaucoup plus lac et on ne le fait pas (ou alors pas partout), encore une fois, la lacit, c'est bien quand a vous arrange... 

Lacit = religion et politique spar, donc non, je suis dsol, peu importe l'Histoire de la France, et son pass, si on est lac, on l'est jusqu'au bout, et on ne garde rien de chrtien / catholique dans tout ce qui est gr par l'Etat ou les collectivits, ceci incluant les jours fris et les menus des cantines municipales publiques. Sinon, c'est juste de l'hypocrisie !

----------


## foetus

> Islamisation de la socit, avec les repas de substitution, alors que c'est aussi demand par les vgtariens, les juifs, etc etc ?


Si tu n'arrives  comprendre que derrire il y a une communaut qui pousse (*). Et mme pire, avec les attentats c'est limite: "Fermez vos botes, parce que sinon on va encore enterrer nos morts"

Elle est o la famille de l'autre du 14 juillet et comment elle vit maintenant. D'aprs les chos, elle est protge suite aux menaces.

Les vgtariens, c'est juste un courant de pense, pas vraiment de lobby derrire comme les LGBT.

Les juifs, eux c'est diffrent: contrairement aux musulmans ils sont plus discrets parce qu'ils ont accs  la gestion de l'tat. Et leur religion est moins envahissante.


* Lorsque tu vois la polmique du restaurateur qui n'a pas voulu servir 2 musulmanes alors qu'elles l'ont fait exprs et qu'il doit s'excuser.

----------


## Neckara

> par contre, supprimer le poisson le vendredi, et faire bouffer de la viande  des catho un vendredi saint, a serait beaucoup plus lac et on ne le fait pas (ou alors pas partout), encore une fois, la lacit, c'est bien quand a vous arrange...


Durant ma scolarit, je n'ai jamais vu de cantines servant systmatiquement du poisson le vendredi.

Cela me semble plus tre une rumeur pour appuyer ses arguments qu'autre chose. A moins que tu n'aies quelques tudes/chiffres  ce sujet ?

----------


## Invit

> Durant ma scolarit, je n'ai jamais vu de cantines servant systmatiquement du poisson le vendredi.
> 
> Cela me semble plus tre une rumeur pour appuyer ses arguments qu'autre chose. A moins que tu n'aies quelques tudes/chiffres  ce sujet ?


Au lyce public de Morlaix dans les annes 20--, c'tait systmatiquement le cas. J'en atteste.

Feanchement, je ne vois pas en quoi proposer des plats sans porc aux enfants porte atteinte  votre libert  ::weird:: .  moins que ce ne soit pour une question de principe, que les enfants musulmans aillent manger ailleurs, histoire de pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> Durant ma scolarit, je n'ai jamais vu de cantines servant systmatiquement du poisson le vendredi.
> 
> Cela me semble plus tre une rumeur pour appuyer ses arguments qu'autre chose. A moins que tu n'aies quelques tudes/chiffres  ce sujet ?


C'est pour cela que j'ai prcis "pas partout", mais si cela existe, j'y ai eu droit pendant ma scolarit moi (sachant qu'en plus d'tre athe, je n'aime pas spcialement le poisson, tu comprendras que cela m'a plus marqu  ::D: ).






> Si tu n'arrives  comprendre que derrire il y a une communaut qui pousse (*). Et mme pire, avec les attentats c'est limite: "Fermez vos botes, parce que sinon on va encore enterrer nos morts"
> 
> Elle est o la famille de l'autre du 14 juillet et comment elle vit maintenant. D'aprs les chos, elle est protge suite aux menaces.


Quel rapport ? 

Tu crois que le mec s'est fait sauter  Nice, car son fils n'avait pas de repas de substitution  son cole ?

Pourquoi ds qu'on parle d'un truc ayant un rapport de prs ou de loin  l'Islam, vous ramenez tout aux attentats ? 


Sinon moi aussi je pousse en sortant de la cantine... ;D





> Les vgtariens, c'est juste un courant de pense, pas vraiment de lobby derrire comme les LGBT.


Et pourtant, la proposition de loi prsent  l'Assemble et au Snat par un groupe de dputs transpartis, et devant s'appliquer  partir de la rentre 2018 si jamais elle est vote, propose forcera toutes les coles servant plus de 80 repas par jours  proposer un repas alternatif vgtarien, pas casher ou hallal, vgtarien.  :;): 





> Les juifs, eux c'est diffrent: contrairement aux musulmans ils sont plus discrets parce qu'ils ont accs  la gestion de l'tat. Et leur religion est moins envahissante.


Et hop, un petit clich de plus, "les juifs n'ont pas besoin de se plaindre, ils contrlent dj le pays et le monde".






> * Lorsque tu vois que la politique du restaurateur qui n'a pas voulu servir 2 musulmanes alors qu'elles l'ont fait exprs et qu'il doit s'excuser.


Un lien quelconque car je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu peux parler comme affaire ?

----------


## halaster08

> Durant ma scolarit, je n'ai jamais vu de cantines servant systmatiquement du poisson le vendredi.
> 
> Cela me semble plus tre une rumeur pour appuyer ses arguments qu'autre chose. A moins que tu n'aies quelques tudes/chiffres  ce sujet ?


Pour info, durant ma scolarit, je n'ai eu que des cantines o il y avait toujours du poisson (que je mangeais pas) le vendredi (et uniquement le vendredi) et d'aprs mes connaissances de l'poque dans les tablissement voisins c'tait la mme chose, et il y avait dans le lot des tablissement priv et publique.
Je n'ai pas d'tudes a te montrer mais pour moi a n'as rien d'une rumeur, c'est du vcu, et mon estomac s'en souvient encore.

----------


## Neckara

> Au lyce public de Morlaix dans les annes 20--, c'tait systmatiquement le cas. J'en atteste.


Les annes 20 ? Mais a fait presque 1 sicle  ::dehors:: .

Plus srieusement cela ne semble pas actuellement automatique si j'en crois ce lien : http://www.letelegramme.fr/finistere...6-11087166.php .




> Feanchement, je ne vois pas en quoi proposer des plats sans porc aux enfants porte atteinte  votre libert .  moins que ce ne soit pour une question de principe, que les enfants musulmans aillent manger ailleurs, histoire de pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes ?


J'ai dit quelque chose allant dans ce sens ?  ::cfou:: 




> C'est pour cela que j'ai prcis "pas partout", mais si cela existe, j'y ai eu droit pendant ma scolarit moi


Mais a reprsente quelle proportion ?


Ensuite, pour ces histoires de poissons.
D'aprs ce lien, il faudrait manger du poisson deux fois par semaine. Qu'une cantine proposerait du poisson chaque semaine le mme jour, ce n'est pas un problme, au contraire. Que cela tombe un vendredi par tradition, j'ai envie de dire "et alors" ? Qu'on le fasse un lundi, un mercredi ou autre, quelle diffrence ?

Le but d'une cantine est de nourrir les enfants et de leur proposer un menu quilibr. Donc on propose un plat standard  tous les gamins plus quelques plats spcifiques pour ceux ayant des problmes mdicaux. Ce n'est pas aux personnes ayant des convictions, de quelques natures qu'elles soient de forcer le menu de la cantine.

La cantine n'est pas obligatoire, si le menu ne plat pas, ils peuvent aussi faire manger leurs enfants ailleurs. Toutes les cantines ne peuvent pas se permettre de proposer plusieurs plats diffrents pour des raisons de cots, mais aussi du matriel  disposition. Il n'est donc pas possible de faire un plat personnalis pour chaque gamins.

Le problme n'est pas le menu, mais le dogmatisme que certains parents religieux/vgtarien/vgtarien infligent  leurs enfants. Manger de la viande ne les tueras pas et il y a bien des vgtariens qui mangent de la viande quand ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement sans broncher . Et c'est mieux que de forcer ses convictions sur ses propres enfant, sur le menu et l'ensemble des autres lves. Si on cde  leur convictions, pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne cderait pas  mes gots ou  mes envies de manger des frites toutes les semaines ? Pourquoi est-ce que leurs convictions et amis imaginaires seraient-ils plus lgitimes que mes gots et envies ?

Si a les gnes vraiment, pourquoi est-ce qu'ils ne donnent pas un repas fait maison et demandent  ce que leur gamin ait la possibilit de le manger sur place plutt que de demander une modification du menu ? Au lieu de trouver une solution plus "sereine", on prfre faire chier tout le monde pour qu'ils cdent  nos exigences et convictions.

----------


## behe

> Un lien quelconque car je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu peux parler comme affaire ?


lien quelconque  :8-):

----------


## GPPro

> Pour info, durant ma scolarit, je n'ai eu que des cantines o il y avait toujours du poisson (que je mangeais pas) le vendredi (et uniquement le vendredi) et d'aprs mes connaissances de l'poque dans les tablissement voisins c'tait la mme chose, et il y avait dans le lot des tablissement priv et publique.
> Je n'ai pas d'tudes a te montrer mais pour moi a n'as rien d'une rumeur, c'est du vcu, et mon estomac s'en souvient encore.


Pareil, et je n'aime pas spcialement le poisson... (surtout que celui servi en collectivit est juste dgueulasse en gnral)

----------


## GPPro

Concernant la bouffe  l'cole : je rappelle qu'il y a eu plusieurs tudes montrant un lien direct entre alimentation et performances scolaires... L'exclusion a commence par l aussi. L'cole  un rle d'lvation sociale, pas de transmission de vos petits fantasmes.

----------


## Neckara

> lien quelconque





> Ce dimanche, plusieurs jeunes et des membres de la communaut musulmane  de Tremblay se sont dirigs vers le restaurant pour obtenir des  explications.





> Depuis, le restaurateur a quitt avec sa famille son domicile pour  raisons de scurit, celui-ci se trouvant juste au-dessus du Cnacle.  Les abords du restaurant ont t scuriss par les autorits, a prcis   lAFP une source proche du dossier.





> Et appelle aussi   ruiner la rputation de ce restaurant sur tous les espaces en ligne o il est list ,


Malgr le fait que le comportement du restaurateur est impardonnable (si on se fie  cet article,) ce n'est pas une forme de terrorisme ce qu'on nous montre ici ?

----------


## Zirak

> Si a les gnes vraiment, pourquoi est-ce qu'ils ne donnent pas un repas fait maison et demandent  ce que leur gamin ait la possibilit de le manger sur place plutt que de demander une modification du menu ? Au lieu de trouver une solution plus "sereine", on prfre faire chier tout le monde pour qu'ils cdent  nos exigences et convictions.


Et donc les cuisines scolaires devraient stocker et faire rchauffer / cuire, le repas personnels de X dizaines / centaines d'lves ? Pas sr que niveau pratique / cots, cela soit mieux...

Je reprends l'exemple de Pau, lors de la rentre l'anne dernire pratiquement un quart des lves taient inscrits pour le menu vgtarien, tu imagines si chacun venait avec sa gamelle ? ^^


Encore une fois, les repas sans porc ou vgtarien, existent dj, et ne reprsente pas forcment une petite partie de la population, toutes ces histoires n'ont pas commenc par une quelconque pression des musulmans, tout allait trs bien, mais parce que des lus ont supprim ces repas sans porcs ou vgtarien dans leur ville... Le problme vient encore une fois de l'intolrance, pas du manque d'intgration ou de la religion de certains...

C'est comme l'intgration au final, oui y'a 2 gnrations tout allait bien, et plus les annes passent, et plus on met en place de lois ciblant exclusivement les musulmans, donc forcment, ils ont plus en plus de mal  se sentir intgrer, et donc forcment le communautarisme s'accentue...

On en est rendu  un point o tous les autres pays hallucinent sur les proportions que prennent les dbats chez nous sur le burkini ou autre, alors que chez eux, c'est limite autoris dans les forces de l'ordre (alors que chez nous, on en veut dj pas pour des citoyens lambda). Alors ne venez pas me dire qu'on fait preuve d'ouverture, et que le problme ne vient que des musulmans...

----------


## tatatayoyoyo

pourquoi toujours mettre a sur le dos de l'islam a n'as aucun rapport
et quel rapport avec le poisson a la cantine ??

----------


## Zirak

> Malgr le fait que le comportement du restaurateur est impardonnable (si on se fie  cet article,) ce n'est pas une forme de terrorisme ce qu'on nous montre ici ?


Ah bah, faudrait clairement laisser la justice faire son boulot et le condamner pour ses propos, maintenant, avec toutes les tensions qu'il y a en ce moment, le fait que cela soit dans un quartier relativement "chaud" de base, cela ne m'tonne mme pas que cela pte et ce n'est  mon avis que le dbut...

En tous cas, les propos de ce restaurateur montrent bien que le problme d'intgration, ne vient pas QUE des musulmans. Perso, je serais un citoyen lambda, mais musulman, et on me sortirait ce genre de propos plus ou moins rgulirement, je pense que je finirais par fondre un plomb aussi.  ::aie:: 


Edit : Merci Behe pour le lien !

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc les cuisines scolaires devraient stocker et faire rchauffer / cuire, le repas personnels de X dizaines / centaines d'lves ? Pas sr que niveau pratique / cots, cela soit mieux...


Tu sors a d'o ?  ::koi:: .




> mais parce que des lus ont supprim ces repas sans porcs ou vgtarien dans leur ville... Le problme vient encore une fois de l'intolrance, pas du manque d'intgration ou de la religion de certains...


De l'intolrance ? Ils n'ont aucune obligation de fournir ce genre de repas et on toute lgitimit de les retirer pour des contraintes budgtaires ou autre raisons.

Donc, c'est bien un problme d'intgration et de religion : "faites ce que je veux ou je gueule".




> C'est comme l'intgration au final, oui y'a 2 gnrations tout allait bien, et plus les annes passent, et plus on met en place de lois ciblant exclusivement les musulmans, donc forcment, ils ont plus en plus de mal  se sentir intgrer, et donc forcment le communautarisme s'accentue...


"ciblant exclusivement les musulmans" ?
Aurais-tu des exemples ?

Et, si on admet que de telles lois aient t mises en places, n'est-ce pas que ds le dbut certains ne s'intgrent pas et se renferme sur leur propre communaut ?




> et que le problme ne vient que des musulmans...


Je n'ai jamais affirm cela.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu sors a d'o ? .





> Si a les gnes vraiment, *pourquoi est-ce qu'ils ne donnent pas un repas fait maison et demandent  ce que leur gamin ait la possibilit de le manger sur place* plutt que de demander une modification du menu ?


 ::aie:: 

Le repas  manger sur place, il faut bien qu'il soit stock quelque part (sinon j'imagine la salle de classe avec chacun sa bouffe dans son sac, bonjour les odeurs...), et rchauff (ou tu fais bouffer un repas froid  tous les gamins qui ne correspondent pas au menu standard, mme en plein hiver ?)

Encore une fois, plutt que de ne prendre en compte que le ct politique / religieux de ces demandes, si vous essayiez 5mn de prendre en compte le bien-tre et la sant des enfants en question ?   





> De l'intolrance ? Ils n'ont aucune obligation de fournir ce genre de repas et on toute lgitimit de les retirer pour des contraintes budgtaires ou autre raisons. Donc, c'est bien un problme d'intgration et de religion : "faites ce que je veux ou je gueule".


Putain, c'est quoi ce pays, y'a des problmes de budget que chez les lus de droite et d'extrme-droite, c'est bizarre quand mme...

Et aprs on veut voter pour eux et les mettre  la tte du pays alors qu'ils ne sont pas foutus de grer une ville seulement ?  ::aie:: 






> "ciblant exclusivement les musulmans" ?
> Aurais-tu des exemples ?


Burqa par exemple ? Alors oui, tu vas me dire, que dans le texte, ce n'est pas prcis explicitement que c'est contre les musulmans ou la burqa, mais bizarrement, cela a t mis en place quand on a commenc  en voir, et la grosse majorit des condamnations concernant des femmes voiles intgralement.

C'est comme la loi contre les prires dans la rue, ce n'est pas explicitement dit qu'il est interdit seulement au musulmans de le faire, mais cette loi a t vot car les prires de rues des musulmans dans je ne sais plus quel quartier commenait  faire jaser. D'ailleurs bizarrement, les militants catho ou extrme-droite qui ont fait une prire de rue devant l'glise machin truc  Paris y'a 10 jours, ils n'ont pas t condamn eux... 

Alors oui, tu peux jouer sur le fait que ce n'est pas explicitement dit, mais je sais que tu n'es pas aussi naf que cela.  :;): 





> Et, si on admet que de telles lois aient t mises en places, n'est pas que ds le dbut certains ne s'intgrent pas et se renferme sur leur propre communaut ?


Pas forcment, et puis rflchis 2s  ce que tu dis :

une femme voile ne s'intgrait donc pas et se renfermait sur sa propre communaut, du coup on passe une loi pour interdire les burqa. Du coup maintenant cette femme ne peut plus sortir de chez elle, c'est sr qu'elle va vachement mieux s'intgrer, et beaucoup moins se renfermer sur sa propre communaut...  ::mouarf:: 

Ca fait juste 50 fois qu'on le dit, ce genre de truc c'est compltement contre-productif.





> Je n'ai jamais affirm cela.


Toi non.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quel rapport ? 
> 
> Tu crois que le mec s'est fait sauter  Nice, car son fils n'avait pas de repas de substitution  son cole ?
> 
> Pourquoi ds qu'on parle d'un truc ayant un rapport de prs ou de loin  l'Islam, vous ramenez tout aux attentats ?


Parce que vous avez l'air de faire semblant de croire (ou pire, vous le croyez vraiment, et l, c'est grave) que ce n'est pas li. 
Mais a l'est. Personnellement, je trouve normal qu'une cantine propose diffrent plats aux enfants afin que l'on s'assure que chaque enfant mange correctement quelque soit ses prfrences, qu'elles soient d'ordre religieuses, conviction parentale, allergiques ou  mme simples prfrences (si un gosse n'aime pas les brocolis, ce n'est pas  l'cole de le forcer  en manger...). 

Mais, ce qui se passe actuellement, et qu'une partie d'entre vous refusez de voir, c'est que les islamistes se servent de ces gens ( leur insu ou pas) pour gnrer ce climat de tension. Le but des islamistes est de monter les franais les uns contre les autres. Nous en priode de guerre, et nous sommes un pays occup, exactement comme pendant la seconde guerre mondiale. C'est plus insidieux, mais c'est exactement pareil. Et, nous devons rsister. Et cette rsistance passe par le refus de laisser-faire. Le refus de laisser une religion imposer sa culture. Il est vident que le burkini, le voile (je ne parle pas de la burqa), les plats sans cochons  la cantine, a ne va pas m'empcher de dormir, mais il faut regarder ce qui se cache derrire cela. Les groupes islamistes ont implant en France (et dans les autres pays occidentaux, je suppose que c'est la mme chose) des imams intgristes que le culte musulman n'a pas su (voulu ?) empcher d'agir, et qui ont mis dans la tte des jeunes que la France ne voulait pas d'eux, que la France ne voulait pas des musulmans. 

Les difficults sociales et conomiques font que le terrain tait fertile, et une partie de cette communaut s'est laisse endoctriner par ces prcheurs. Ils ont appliqu un islam intgriste au sein de leur foyer (forant leurs femmes et leurs filles  se voiler, abandonnant les vtements europens que leurs parents avaient adopt, pour des vtements traditionnels - alors qu'ils ne savent pas pour la plupart d'o viennent ces traditions), et ils ont multipli les revendications. Ils ont gentiment t aids par les associations de dfense des droits de l'homme, ou celle contre l'islamophobie (noyautage ?) et par l'ensemble d'une gauche bien-pensante (touche pas  mon pote) qui sous couvert de "vivre ensemble" prne le laisser-faire. 

Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, les gens prennent conscience que l'islam est en guerre contre notre faon d'tre, notre mode de vie, et qu'il est temps de ragir. Et, si on veut viter des drives que le FN pourraient raliser, il est important que les politiques considrent ces problmes srieusement et lgifrent en consquence, quitte  modifier la constitution si besoin est.

----------


## fredoche

> Juste deux choses.
> 
> Sur la lacit, quand quelqu'un a dit que, si on tait un pays laque, on devrait supprimer les jours fries comme Pques, Nol, ... Lacit ne signifie pas forcment de perdre sa culture, ses origines. La France est un pays laque parce qu'il n'y a pas de religion officielle. La France a choisi de laisser  ses citoyens le libre choix de sa religion. Pour autant, la France a longtemps t un pays catholique. Et le pays s'est construit sur cette religion. En 1789, la Rvolution a voulu tirer un trait sur la religion, l'Histoire nous a montr que ce n'tait pas aussi simple que cela.


L'histoire avec un grand H  ::weird:: 
l'histoire on la fabrique on la raconte et si tu as un peu de jugeote, ce dont je ne doute qu' peine, il t'appartient de la remettre en cause et d'exercer ton esprit critique. 
Ce pays s'est aussi construit sur un conflit majeur avec ce qui a pris ici la forme de diffrentes guerres civiles. Le protestantisme, les huguenots font bel et bien partie de l'histoire de ce pays, et de manire majeure.
Par ailleurs on considre que bon nombre de grandes familles industrielles franaises sont de confession protestante, voir la majorit, et qu'ils ont pour beaucoup donc contribu  l'histoire moderne de ce pays.




> Quand, toujours sous la pression de la communaut musulmane, des cantines d'coles publiques (dites "de la Rpublique") propose des menus casher. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'intgration. 
> 
> Surtout que, comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est un phnomne rcent. Ces revendications, car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, ces revendications sont anti-lacs. Et, je trouve donc normal, et je dirais mme salutaire que le Rpublique se dfende contre ce mouvement d'islamisation de la socit.


Bon alors pour travailler  Chalon sur Sane et vivre  proximit, et puisque c'est le maire actuel qui a jou de ces ressorts, il faudrait voir  ne pas retourner les responsabilits.
Dominique Perben Maire jusque dans les annes 2000 de la ville, maire RPR-UMP-LR avait instaur des menus de substitution, sans viande  priori, pour les enfants qui le souhaitaient. Cela s'est fait dans annes 1980, sans pression des communauts, mais avec l'esprit d'offrir des alternatives  des enfants sans qu'ils soient l'objet d'enjeux qui les dpassent, mais simplement qu'ils puissent manger comme les autres. C'est bien dans un esprit d'intgration, et a date de 1985.
Et Platret, nouveau maire UMP-LR, dcide lui 30 ans aprs de jouer de ces ressorts pour supprimer ces menus dits "sans porc" et non halal ou casher (qui se rapporte  la religion juive et non musulmane) dans le contexte actuel qui s'y prte merveilleusement bien.

C'est juste pitoyable de sa part, nul, et les premiers  en ptir ne sont que des enfants de tous ages qui n'ont rien demand  personne, sinon de manger  leur faim. Quel est sa pression  lui pour faire a ? Qu'est ce que a lui coutait, ou  la ville ?

Sous prtexte de lacit on en vient  imposer notre soit-disant culture jusque dans l'assiette des gosses...
J'ai peur qu'il y ait beaucoup plus dintgristes que ce que l'on veut bien admettre

----------


## Neckara

> Le repas  manger sur place, il faut bien qu'il soit stock quelque part (sinon j'imagine la salle de classe avec chacun sa bouffe dans son sac, bonjour les odeurs...)


Bof, un bon tupperware ne laisse pas vraiment passer les odeurs, je ne vois donc pas vraiment le problme.




> et rchauff (ou tu fais bouffer un repas froid  tous les gamins qui ne correspondent pas au menu standard, mme en plein hiver ?)


Installer quelques micro-onde n'est pas non-plus extra-ordinaire.




> Encore une fois, plutt que de ne prendre en compte que le ct politique / religieux de ces demandes, si vous essayiez 5mn de prendre en compte le bien-tre et la sant des enfants en question ?


Le bien-tre et la sant des enfants ? Parce qu'ils ne seront ni heureux ni bien s'ils mangent le menu standard ?
Et pour l'enfant non-croyant qui ne veut manger que des frites, on prend aussi en compte son "bien-tre" et sa sant ?




> Putain, c'est quoi ce pays, y'a des problmes de budget que chez les lus de droite et d'extrme-droite, c'est bizarre quand mme...


Parce que les maires de gauche et d'extrme-gauche n'ont pas de problmes de budget ?  ::koi:: .

Si des lus de gauches sont prt  mettre plus sur la table sous prtexte de "diversit", grand bien leur fasse. Mais l'argent investit ici ne sera pas investit ailleurs ou demandera une hausse des prix.
Je rappelle aussi que ces lus sont... lus. Cela est dj suffisant pour mettre en vidence un contexte diffrent.

Si on pouvait donc viter les affirmations  l'emporte-pice, ce serait bien.




> Burqa par exemple ? Alors oui, tu vas me dire, que dans le texte, ce n'est pas prcis explicitement que c'est contre les musulmans ou la burqa, mais bizarrement, cela a t mis en place quand on a commenc  en voir, et la grosse majorit des condamnations concernant des femmes voiles intgralement.


Non seulement tu fais une confusion entre Burqa et musulman, mais en plus tu joues sur la victimisation.

Quand un nouveau problme se pose, on met en place des lois, point barre. Que ce problme ai t introduit par des personnes religieuses ou athe/agnostiques, on s'en moque. On ne peut pas tout accepter sous prtexte de la religion, ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne est religieuse qu'elle en acquiert de nouveaux droits, c'est a la lacit.




> C'est comme la loi contre les prires dans la rue, ce n'est pas explicitement dit qu'il est interdit seulement au musulmans de le faire, mais cette loi a t vot car les prires de rues des musulmans dans je ne sais plus quel quartier commenait  faire jaser. D'ailleurs bizarrement, les militants catho ou extrme-droite qui ont fait une prire de rue devant l'glise machin truc  Paris y'a 10 jours, ils n'ont pas t condamn eux...


Et hop, retours  l'argument maternelle. "Matresse ! Eux ils le font aussiiiiii !". Au passage tu as des sources solides ou c'est encore une rumeur que tu propages ?
Ils taient sur l'espace public ou sur la proprit de l'glise ? Ils ont eu une drogation/autorisation de la municipalit ? Les forces de l'ordre ont t prvenues, quelle a t leur raction officielle et les raisons de cette raction ? Quelles suites ont t donnes  cet vnements ?
Et demander  ce qu'ils soient condamns en 10 jours... pas trs crdible.

La loi a t vote quand le problme s'est pos, tout simplement. Aprs certaines religions semblent plus discrtes que d'autres...




> Alors oui, tu peux jouer sur le fait que ce n'est pas explicitement dit, mais je sais que tu n'es pas aussi naf que cela.


Un problme apparat, on tabli une loi gnrale, o est le problme ?
Quoi ? Sous prtexte qu'ils seraient d'une certaine religion, ils pourraient faire ce qui les chantent et seraient au-dessus des autres ? O serait la lacit l-dedans ?
D'ailleurs si certains membres d'une religions sont plus "exubrant", et posent "plus problmes" que d'autres religions... ce n'est pas de la faute de l'tat, et n'est en rien une raison pour ne pas voter des lois.




> une femme voile ne s'intgrait donc pas et se renfermait sur sa propre communaut, du coup on passe une loi pour interdire les burqa. Du coup maintenant cette femme ne peut plus sortir de chez elle, c'est  sr qu'elle va vachement mieux s'intgrer, et beaucoup moins se  renfermer sur sa propre communaut...


Tu ne confondrais pas voile et burqa ?
Ensuite, si cela l'empche de sortir, c'est qu'il y a dj un trs gros problme  la base. Et il n'y a aucune raisons pour ne pas lutter contre ce problme et ne pas l'encourager.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai dit quelque chose allant dans ce sens ?


Ce n'tait pas  toi en particulier que je m'adressais sur la deuxime partie. Dsole, c'tait pas trs clair.





> Qu'une cantine proposerait du poisson chaque semaine le mme jour, ce n'est pas un problme, au contraire. Que cela tombe un vendredi par tradition, j'ai envie de dire "et alors" ? Qu'on le fasse un lundi, un mercredi ou autre, quelle diffrence ?


Non, aucun problme pour ma part, surtout si les enfants catholiques peuvent se nourrir le vendredi. De mme que proposer du boeuf au lieu du porc ne pose pas de problme de sant aux enfants non musulmans.




> Le but d'une cantine est de nourrir les enfants et de leur proposer un menu quilibr. Donc on propose un plat standard  tous les gamins plus quelques plats spcifiques pour ceux ayant des problmes mdicaux. Ce n'est pas aux personnes ayant des convictions, de quelques natures qu'elles soient de forcer le menu de la cantine.


Le problme, c'est que les questions alimentaires sont trs ancres. De mme que tu ne feras pas manger de viande  un catholique le vendredi ni de sucre pendant le carme, tu ne feras pas avaler de porc  un musulman. Que ce soit un problme de conviction ou un problme mdical, au final a revient au mme : l'enfant ne peut pas se nourrir.




> La cantine n'est pas obligatoire, si le menu ne plat pas, ils peuvent aussi faire manger leurs enfants ailleurs. Toutes les cantines ne peuvent pas se permettre de proposer plusieurs plats diffrents pour des raisons de cots, mais aussi du matriel  disposition. Il n'est donc pas possible de faire un plat personnalis pour chaque gamins.


Parce qu'on parle de nourrir les enfants, pas d'un cours de poterie facultatif. Pour le cot et le matriel, c'est une question qui ne se pose pas pour des questions d'hygine et de sant des enfants. Or, un enfant qui ne peut pas manger  la cantine, c'est un problme de sant. Les parents ne peuvent pas forcment venir chercher leurs enfants le midi (je pense que je ne t'appends rien). 




> Le problme n'est pas le menu, mais le dogmatisme que certains parents religieux/vgtarien/vgtarien infligent  leurs enfants. Manger de la viande ne les tueras pas et il y a bien des vgtariens qui mangent de la viande quand ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement sans broncher . Et c'est mieux que de forcer ses convictions sur ses propres enfant, sur le menu et l'ensemble des autres lves. Si on cde  leur convictions, pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne cderait pas  mes gots ou  mes envies de manger des frites toutes les semaines ? Pourquoi est-ce que leurs convictions et amis imaginaires seraient-ils plus lgitimes que mes gots et envies ?


Oui mais alors l il faudrait changer compltement les rgles concernant l'ducation de ses enfants. Pour l'instant, il se trouve que les parents ont le droit de transmettre leur culture et leurs convictions  leurs enfants, dans les limites dfinies par la loi. Par exemple, nourrir ses enfants avec des plats vgtariens est autoris, mais exclusivement des plats vgtaliens ne l'est pas, pour des raisons de sant.




> Si a les gnes vraiment, pourquoi est-ce qu'ils ne donnent pas un repas fait maison et demandent  ce que leur gamin ait la possibilit de le manger sur place plutt que de demander une modification du menu ? Au lieu de trouver une solution plus "sereine", on prfre faire chier tout le monde pour qu'ils cdent  nos exigences et convictions.


Parce que ce n'est pas autoris en maternelle et en primaire. Soit les parents viennent chercher leurs enfants le midi, soit les enfants mangent le plat de la cantine, soit l'enfant ne mange pas. Pas d'autre alternative.

----------


## Invit

> Installer quelques micro-onde n'est pas non-plus extra-ordinaire.


On parle de gamins, dont les plus jeunes ont encore besoin qu'on leur coupe leur viande. Je les vois pas trop sortir leur tupperware, le faire rchauffer, le tout sans en foutre partout.

Sans compter : 
- qu'il faudra que les parents cuisinent plus
- que pour beaucoup, la cantine est le seul endroit o ils peuvent manger sainement. Si c'est pour bouffer nuggets/ptes soir ET midi, c'est pas top.

C'est dingue, avec vos conflits idologiques vous vous en prenez soit  des femmes soit  des gosses. Les mchants terroristes barbus doivent avoir peur. SPOILER : ils se frottent les mains. a fait un moment qu'ils clament que la France est islamophobe. Rsultat : la police dshabille les femmes et bientt on exclura les gamins de la cantine.

Vous dtes qu'on est envahis. Si je vous suis dans ce dlire, en 40 pour lutter contre l'occupant vous auriez juste arrt de servir de la choucroute aux nazis et interdit les shorts  bretelles bavarois, c'est a ?

----------


## Neckara

> De mme que proposer du boeuf au lieu du porc ne pose pas de problme de sant aux enfants non musulmans.


Et pourquoi, sous la contrainte des convictions religieuses et dogmatiques, de certains, les enfants ne pourraient plus manger de porc ?
Et une fois qu'on aura cd  tous, on mangera quoi aprs ? Plus de viandes, plus de lgumes, etc. ?




> Le problme, c'est que les questions alimentaires sont trs ancres. De mme que tu ne feras pas manger de viande  un catholique le vendredi ni de sucre pendant le carme, tu ne feras pas avaler de porc  un musulman.


Non, la plupart des catholiques sont bien plus souples que cela, et mme bien plus discrets.




> Que ce soit un problme de conviction ou un problme mdical, au final a revient au mme : l'enfant ne peut pas se nourrir.


Mais vous prenez le problme  l'envers. Ici le problme n'est pas le menu de la cantine... mais l'endoctrinement dogmatique des plus jeunes...




> Pour le cot et le matriel, c'est une question qui ne se pose pas pour des questions d'hygine et de sant des enfants.


Navr de te dcevoir, mais si, c'est une question qui se pose.

Et pour l'hygine et la sant, on m'explique en quoi le porc est moins "hyginique" ou moins bon pour la sant ?




> Or, un enfant qui ne peut pas manger  la cantine, c'est un problme de sant. Les parents ne peuvent pas forcment venir chercher leurs enfants le midi (je pense que je ne t'appends rien).


Pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas manger  la cantine sans manger le menu de la cantine ?
Ensuite, je rappelle que la cantine est un facilitateur, un service supplmentaire, pas un d. Certaines personnes semblent l'oublier.




> Oui mais alors l il faudrait changer compltement les rgles concernant l'ducation de ses enfants. Pour l'instant, il se trouve que les parents ont le droit de transmettre leur culture et leurs convictions  leurs enfants, dans les limites dfinies par la loi.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait une chose mauvaise en soit... tant que a ne vire pas au dogmatisme/lavage de cerveau.




> Parce que ce n'est pas autoris en maternelle et en primaire. Soit les parents viennent chercher leurs enfants le midi, soit les enfants mangent le plat de la cantine, soit l'enfant ne mange pas. Pas d'autre alternative.


Donc au lieu de trouver une solution de ce ct l, on prfre faire chier tout le monde ?
D'ailleurs on prfre que l'enfant crve de faim plutt qu'il mange du porc/de la viande/autre ?
Cela en dit long sur la mentalit de certains.

----------


## Neckara

> On parle de gamins, dont les plus jeunes ont encore besoin qu'on leur coupe leur viande. Je les vois pas trop sortir leur tupperware, le faire rchauffer, le tout sans en foutre partout.


Si faut les aider  couper leur viande, ce n'est pas de leur rchauffer leur tupperware qui va tre super dur...




> - qu'il faudra que les parents cuisinent plus


Pauvres petits parents qui doivent s'occuper de leur enfant  ::roll:: .




> - que pour beaucoup, la cantine est le seul endroit o ils peuvent manger sainement. Si c'est pour bouffer nuggets/ptes soir ET midi, c'est pas top.


Et bien on a qu' les forcer  manger le menu de la cantine.




> C'est dingue, avec vos conflits idologiques vous vous en prenez soit  des femmes soit  des gosses.


Non, des extrmistes dogmatiques se servent des femmes et des enfants pour s'en prendre  nous,  nos liberts.
Il faudrait se plier  leur convictions qui seraient suprieures  nos opinions/envies/prfrences.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais, ce qui se passe actuellement, et qu'une partie d'entre vous refusez de voir, *c'est que les islamistes se servent de ces gens ( leur insu ou pas) pour gnrer ce climat de tension*. Le but des islamistes est de monter les franais les uns contre les autres. Nous en priode de guerre, et nous sommes un pays occup, exactement comme pendant la seconde guerre mondiale. C'est plus insidieux, mais c'est exactement pareil. Et, nous devons rsister. Et cette rsistance passe par le refus de laisser-faire. Le refus de laisser une religion imposer sa culture. Il est vident que le burkini, le voile (je ne parle pas de la burqa), les plats sans cochons  la cantine, a ne va pas m'empcher de dormir, mais il faut regarder ce qui se cache derrire cela. Les groupes islamistes ont implant en France (et dans les autres pays occidentaux, je suppose que c'est la mme chose) des imams intgristes que le culte musulman n'a pas su (voulu ?) empcher d'agir, et qui ont mis dans la tte des jeunes que la France ne voulait pas d'eux, que la France ne voulait pas des musulmans.


Celle l c'est la meilleure, les islamiste franais veulent juste qu'on leur foutent un peu la paix, c'est les politiques et leurs discours / arrts municipaux  la con qui gnrent des tensions et qui monte les franais les uns contre les autres.

----------


## Invit

> Mais vous prenez le problme  l'envers. Ici le problme n'est pas le menu de la cantine... mais l'endoctrinement dogmatique des plus jeunes...





> Non, des extrmistes dogmatiques se servent des femmes et des enfants pour s'en prendre  nous,  nos liberts.


Tes liberts non, celles des gosses ventuellement. Mais comme dit plus haut, il s'agit de l'ducation des enfants. Donc  moins de contrler comment les parents lvent leurs gosses... 
Dj que dans ce pays quand on parle d'interdire la fesse on nous rpond "ce qui se passe chez moi ne regarde que moi".

Si tu remontes le fil, tu noteras que je suis autant que toi contre l'embrigadement des enfants. Mais on a pas vraiment de solution "propre" de lutter contre.




> Pauvres petits parents qui doivent s'occuper de leur enfant


En l'occurrence a va tre les femmes, encore une fois, qui vont trinquer. Va dire  une mre qu'elle va avoir 5 repas  prparer en plus par semaine, si en plus elle a plusieurs gosses, je te conseille de courir vite  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On parle de gamins, dont les plus jeunes ont encore besoin qu'on leur coupe leur viande. Je les vois pas trop sortir leur tupperware, le faire rchauffer, le tout sans en foutre partout.
> 
> Sans compter : 
> - qu'il faudra que les parents cuisinent plus
> - que pour beaucoup, la cantine est le seul endroit o ils peuvent manger sainement. Si c'est pour bouffer nuggets/ptes soir ET midi, c'est pas top.
> 
> C'est dingue, avec vos conflits idologiques vous vous en prenez soit  des femmes soit  des gosses. Les mchants terroristes barbus doivent avoir peur. SPOILER : ils se frottent les mains. a fait un moment qu'ils clament que la France est islamophobe. Rsultat : la police dshabille les femmes et bientt on exclura les gamins de la cantine.
> 
> Vous dtes qu'on est envahis. Si je vous suis dans ce dlire, en 40 pour lutter contre l'occupant vous auriez juste arrt de servir de la choucroute aux nazis et interdit les shorts  bretelles bavarois, c'est a ?


Pitoyable !  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Si tu remontes le fil, tu noteras que je suis autant que toi contre l'embrigadement des enfants. Mais on a pas vraiment de solution "propre" de lutter contre.


Oui et surtout, ce n'est pas en interdisant que a marche. Pour en revenir  la burqa, moi aussi a me choque. Mais ce n'est pas pour a que j'ai envie de l'interdire. Est-ce qu'on interdit aux femmes de sortir avec des cocards et des brlures de cigarette dans les lieux publics ? Non. Pourtant, a me choque encore plus. Pour remdier aux problmes de libert de la femme et des enfants, on fait des campagnes de prvention, on ouvre des foyers d'accueil, on propose un suivi. On n'essaie pas de les bouter hors des plages.

----------


## Invit

> Pitoyable


C'est pas moi qui ait commenc  ::D: 
Je t'ai dit, je suis prt  te suivre dans ta rflexion, l'invasion, on est en guerre, tout a. Mais vous dfendez des mesures qui concernent la bouffe et les vtements !
Je sais pas, explique moi comment on empche les prtres intgristes, l'endoctrinement des jeunes, ceux qui voilent leur femme de force...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas moi qui ait commenc 
> Je t'ai dit, je suis prt  te suivre dans ta rflexion, l'invasion, on est en guerre, tout a. Mais vous dfendez des mesures qui concernent la bouffe et les vtements !
> Je sais pas, explique moi comment on empche les prtres intgristes, l'endoctrinement des jeunes, ceux qui voilent leur femme de force...


Mais en ne faisant rien, bien sr...  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Mais comme dit plus haut, il s'agit de l'ducation des enfants. Donc  moins de contrler comment les parents lvent leurs gosses...


Donc si j'ai envie que mes gamins apprennent la cration au lieu de la thorie de l'volution, ainsi que la femme est infrieure  l'homme, l'cole doit se plier  mes exigences ?




> Si tu remontes le fil, tu noteras que je suis autant que toi contre l'embrigadement des enfants. Mais on a pas vraiment de solution "propre" de lutter contre.


Mais est-ce une raison pour se rendre complice de cet embrigadement ?





> En l'occurrence a va tre les femmes, encore une fois, qui vont trinquer. Va dire  une mre qu'elle va avoir 5 repas  prparer en plus par semaine, si en plus elle a plusieurs gosses, je te conseille de courir vite


C'est marrant parce qu'en primaire, je ne mangeait presque jamais  la cantine... et je ne suis pas fils unique.

D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas beaucoup de gamins qui mangeaient  la cantine en primaire.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais vous prenez le problme  l'envers. Ici le problme n'est pas le menu de la cantine... mais l'endoctrinement dogmatique des plus jeunes...


Et donc en quoi, en ne laissant que le menu de base  la cantine, et en disant  ces familles, de prparer un Tupperware  leurs enfants qu'ils pourront rchauffer  la cantine, cela lutte contre cet embrigadement ????  :8O: 

Le gamin en question, il viendra donc avec son Tupperware avec son plat sans viande, ou sans porc, et sera toujours autant endoctrin, c'est juste que le plat viendra de chez lui au lieu de la cantine (et donc sera surement moins quilibr / diversifi)...

Super efficace ! 

Tu vois ce que l'on essai de te dire depuis le dpart ?


Si vous tes contre ces repas de substitutions, il va falloir trouver de meilleurs justifications que la lutte contre l'endoctrinement des jeunes, car a tombe compltement  ct...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Durant ma scolarit, je n'ai jamais vu de cantines servant systmatiquement du poisson le vendredi.


Je l'ai vu, moi, mais bon, c'tait un tablissement catholique (par contre pas crois beaucoup d'lves cathos... ou d'une autre religion d'ailleurs)

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc en quoi, en ne laissant que le menu de base  la cantine, et en disant  ces familles, de prparer un Tupperware  leurs enfants qu'ils pourront rchauffer  la cantine, cela lutte contre cet embrigadement ????


Au moins il ne sera pas encourag, et "reconnu", par les mairies... et pas imposs aux autres gamins.




> Le gamin en question, il viendra donc avec son Tupperware avec son plat sans viande, ou sans porc, et sera toujours autant endoctrin, c'est juste que le plat viendra de chez lui au lieu de la cantine (et donc sera surement moins quilibr / diversifi)...


Si on veut un menu quilibr/diversifi... il y a le menu de la cantine !

Une cantine ne peut pas faire de plats personnaliss pour tout le monde, c'est si dur  comprendre ? Pourquoi sous prtextes qu'ils ont des convictions dogmatiques, ils devraient avoir plus de poids dans la constitution des menus que d'autres ?
Et si moi je veux que mon gamin mange du porc ? Et si je veux qu'il ne mange pas de choux, et qu'un autre parent ne veut pas qu'il mange des petits pois ? Et un autre qu'il mange des pizza tous les mercredi ?

Je vous rappelle que la cantine n'est ni une obligation ni un d. Si le menu ne vous plat pas, et bien organisez-vous, dmerdez-vous et faites bouffer votre enfant ailleurs. C'est de la *responsabilit des parents*. Oui, j'oubliais, un enfant, ce n'est pas uniquement une petite poupe qu'on habile et dont on se dbarrasse la journe pour aller bosser. Un enfant c'est des *obligations, responsabilits et des devoirs*.

La cantine est l pour aider les parents qui devraient dj tre content d'avoir une telle cantine plutt de tout considrer comme leur tant d.

----------


## Zirak

> Au moins il ne sera pas encourag, et "reconnu", par les mairies... et pas imposs aux autres gamins.
> 
> 
> Si on veut un menu quilibr/diversifi... il y a le menu de la cantine !
> 
> Une cantine ne peut pas faire de plats personnaliss pour tout le monde, c'est si dur  comprendre ? Pourquoi sous prtextes qu'ils ont des convictions dogmatiques, ils devraient avoir plus de poids dans la constitution des menus que d'autres ?
> Et si moi je veux que mon gamin mange du porc ? Et si je veux qu'il ne mange pas de choux, et qu'un autre parent ne veut pas qu'il mange des petits pois ? Et un autre qu'il mange des pizza tous les mercredi ?
> 
> Je vous rappelle que la cantine n'est ni une obligation ni un d. Si le menu ne vous plat pas, et bien organisez-vous, dmerdez-vous et faites bouffer votre enfant ailleurs. C'est de la *responsabilit des parents*. Oui, j'oubliais, un enfant, ce n'est pas uniquement une petite poupe qu'on habile et dont on se dbarrasse la journe pour aller bosser. Un enfant c'est des *obligations, responsabilits et des devoirs*.
> ...



En fait c'est toi qui n'a pas compris le problme, puisque tu parles d'imposer ces menus  tes enfants / aux autres enfants...

Ces menus ne vont pas remplacer le menu habituel, si je reprend le cas de Pau (encore une fois), ces menus sont proposs  ct, sur inscription ( l'anne ou * la journe*), du coup, les enfants qui mangent de tout, bah il continue de manger le menu existant, et les inscrits, bah ils ont le repas vgtarien, toute l'anne pour ceux qui ne mangent pas du tout de viande, et seulement le jour o il y a du porc pour les musulmans (vu qu'ils peuvent ne s'inscrire que pour une journe  la fois si ils le souhaitent).

Au final, encore une fois, cela ne change rien  ta vie *ou  celle de tes gamins*, et si on regarde bien, les enfants vgtariens, font plus chier et demandent plus de logistique / gnrent plus de cots, que les enfants musulmans.  ::aie:: 


Pour ton MP, je ne peux pas te rpondre, ta boite est pleine, pour moi c'est juste un gros troll que j'ai signal  la modration par rapport  son image de profil prcdente, comme indiqu tout  l'heure dans le fil. Fais comme les autres, ignores-le.  :;):

----------


## goomazio

> Si on veut un menu quilibr/diversifi... il y a le menu de la cantine !


 Il n'est visiblement pas assez diversifi. Et quilibr... un menu avec viande n'est pas quilibr pour un vgtarien qui ne mangera pas la viande par exemple.  


> Une cantine ne peut pas faire de plats personnaliss pour tout le monde,  c'est si dur  comprendre ? Pourquoi sous prtextes qu'ils ont des  convictions dogmatiques, ils devraient avoir plus de poids dans la  constitution des menus que d'autres ? Et si moi je veux que mon gamin mange du porc ? Et si je veux qu'il ne  mange pas de choux, et qu'un autre parent ne veut pas qu'il mange des  petits pois ? Et un autre qu'il mange des pizza tous les mercredi ?


  L il faut pondrer les demandes. Tu pense qu'il n'y a que trois barbus et deux hippies qui rclament des repas halals et vgtariens et qu'ils n'ont aucun argument valable, que c'est uniquement un caprice injustifi ?   mon avis, il y a beaucoup de gens qui rclament ce genre de menu diffrent, et pour de bonnes raisons. Viande rouge cancrogne, maltraitance du btail et cologie  pour les vgtariens... Et pour la religion, mme si nos pays ne sont plus dirigs par l'glise, ses citoyens peuvent tre religieux. Refuser le porc peut sembler tre un caprice... Mais tant qu'il y a de la demande (beaucoup de pratiquants qui mangent halal) et que a n'interfre pratiquement pas avec la vie des autres, moi je ne vois pas d'ennui  cder  ce "caprice". Au final, tout est caprice. On a tous des besoins diffrents, sauf pour les besoins primaires (boire, respirer...).  


> Je vous rappelle que la cantine n'est ni une obligation ni un d. Si le  menu ne vous plat pas, et bien organisez-vous, *dmerdez-vous* et *faites  bouffer votre enfant ailleurs*.C'est de la responsabilit des parents.  Oui, j'oubliais, *un enfant, ce n'est pas uniquement une petite poupe*  qu'on habile et dont on se dbarrasse la journe pour aller bosser. Un  enfant c'est des obligations, responsabilits et des devoirs.


  C'est ce genre de paroles qui fait passer beaucoup de gens pour des racistes. Les gens viss par votre remarque ne sont pas tous des barakis qui exigent sans raison que tout soit comme ils le dsirent.   


> La cantine est l pour aider les parents qui devraient dj tre content  d'avoir une telle cantine plutt de tout considrer comme leur tant  d.


 Il y a un dsire valable de changement. Oui, on s'en contentera ou on fera comme si cette solution n'existait pas, mais il est tout  fait normal de travailler  atteindre une solution optimale...  Et si le ton peut monter, comme le votre qui devient un peu irrespectueux ("dmerdez-vous !"), c'est souvent parce qu'on est dans des discussions de sourds o il est lgitime de hausser le ton, ce qui ne vient pas sans l'ventualit de passer pour un rageur vis  vis de ceux qui n'ont pas suivit toute la discussion et de ceux qui ne savent pas faire la diffrence entre une demande lgitime et un caprice.

----------


## Invit

> Oui, j'oubliais, un enfant, ce n'est pas uniquement une petite poupe qu'on habile et dont on se dbarrasse la journe pour aller bosser. Un enfant c'est des obligations, responsabilits et des devoirs.


Certes, mais d'une part tout le monde ne peut pas rentrer entre midi et deux pour faire manger son gosse (et toutes les femmes ne sont pas au foyer). D'autre part si on te dit du jour au lendemain que tu dois garder ton enfant parce que la cantine, la crche, l'tude ou que sais-je, ne l'accepte plus, tu vas faire la tronche.
Et puis c'est encore un truc qui va conduire une partie des femmes  renoncer  avoir un emploi.




> Si le menu ne vous plat pas, et bien organisez-vous, dmerdez-vous et faites bouffer votre enfant ailleurs.


Ah mais moi il me plait le menu, et globalement il plait  tout le monde. Comme le disait frdoche, les menus sans porc sont apparus dans les annes 80 et taient trs bien accepts jusqu' il n'y a pas si longtemps. a fait donc 30 ans qu'on arrive  contenter tout le monde et c'est juste maintenant qu'une bande d'excits voudrait changer a.

----------


## Neckara

> Ces menus ne vont pas remplacer le menu habituel, si je reprend le cas de Pau (encore une fois), ces menus sont proposs  ct, sur inscription ( l'anne ou * la journe*), du coup, les enfants qui mangent de tout, bah il continue de manger le menu existant, et les inscrits, bah ils ont le repas vgtarien, toute l'anne pour ceux qui ne mangent pas du tout de viande, et seulement le jour o il y a du porc pour les musulmans (vu qu'ils peuvent ne s'inscrire que pour une journe  la fois si ils le souhaitent).


Donc tu imposes  la mairies de payer plus pour prendre en charge plusieurs menus... ce qui n'est pas toujours raliste selon les tablissements.

Et encore une fois, pourquoi est-ce que, sous prtexte qu'ils auraient des convictions dogmatiques, auraient-ils plus de droits que les autres ? Pourquoi est-ce que mon gamin ne pourrait pas avoir un menu avec pizza-frites chaque mercredi, et jamais de brocolis ?

Aprs, je n'ai jamais dit tre contre avoir plusieurs menus diffrents, en revanche, je suis contre qu'on essaye de les imposer.




> et si on regarde bien, les enfants vgtariens, font plus chier et demandent plus de logistique / gnrent plus de cots, que les enfants musulmans.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils valaient mieux, hein  ::aie:: .




> Il n'est visiblement pas assez diversifi. Et quilibr... un menu avec viande n'est pas quilibr pour un vgtarien qui ne mangera pas la viande par exemple.


A la cantine, en primaire, on force les gamins  manger et finir leurs lgumes. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on se gnerait pour lui faire manger sa viande ? Aprs tout la cantine est aussi un lieu d'apprentissage.




> Tu pense qu'il n'y a que trois barbus et deux hippies qui rclament des repas halals et vgtariens


Qu'il soient 2, 3 ou 10, cela ne change pas grand chose et ne leur donne pas plus "raison" pour autant.
S'ils sont majoritaires, le problme n'est alors plus les menus, mais la constitutions des menus ce qui est un dbat  part.




> ils n'ont aucun argument valable, que c'est uniquement un caprice injustifi ?


Oui.




> mon avis, il y a beaucoup de gens qui rclament ce genre de menu diffrent, et pour de bonnes raisons. Viande rouge cancrogne, maltraitance du btail et cologie  pour les vgtariens...


Sauf que non. C'est une question de *proportions*. Il n'est pas question de cracher dogmatiquement sur la viande, mais de rduire sa consommation, de prfrer des alternatives ou des viandes moins "coteuses". Ce qui n'empche pas de manger de la viande de temps en temps par envie ou quand on a pas trop le choix.

Bref, ce n'est pas d'avoir un menu alternatif, mais un menu plus "sain". Comme on essaye de ne pas avoir trop de sucres/graisses sans les menus et d'avoir des menus quilibrs, sans forcment interdire d'avoir une fois de temps en temps d'avoir des aliments un peu moins "sains". Bref, cela n'est en rien une conviction dogmatique.

Pour la maltraitance des "animaux", c'est souvent trs exagrs voir parfois mensongers. Donc  moins d'avoir une source officielle et fiable, je n'accepte rien d'autre et je ne lirais pas plus loin. Pour la viande rouge cancrigne, comme d'habitude les mdias amplifient tout sans tenir compte de ce que les tudes effectues  ce sujet disent rellement, c'est plus vendeurs.




> Mais tant qu'il y a de la demande (beaucoup de pratiquants qui mangent halal) et que a n'interfre pratiquement pas avec la vie des autres, moi je ne vois pas d'ennui  cder  ce "caprice".


Tant que ce n'est pas vu autrement qu'une "prfrence" comme une autre OK. Par contre si on commence  dire "ma religion dit que, alors pliez-vous-y", NON.
Il y a un organisme qui tablit les menus, qu'on lui laisse faire son boulot. Cette prfrence peut-tre accepte ou non, et puis voil, fin de l'histoire. La religion n'entre alors  aucun moment dans le dbat.




> Les gens viss par votre remarque ne sont pas tous des barakis qui exigent sans raison que tout soit comme ils le dsirent.


Je crois que a fait longtemps que tu n'as pas mis les pieds dans une cole primaire.  ::aie:: .
Tu as plus de 30% de parents irresponsables inaptes  lever des gamins. Tu as aussi toujours des parents pour gueuler que tout n'est pas fait comme *eux* ils souhaitent, qu'a la cantine il y avait des choux de Bruxelles et que c'est pas normal, etc.
Et qui vont harceler le professeur des coles, qui lui y est pour rien dans cette affaire.

----------


## Neckara

> Certes, mais d'une part tout le monde ne peut pas rentrer entre midi et deux pour faire manger son gosse (et toutes les femmes ne sont pas au foyer).


C'est inconcevable de vouloir faire des enfants mais de ne pas vouloir faire les efforts minimum d'organisation qui vont derrire. Tu peux avoir la famille, les nounous, s'organiser  plusieurs pour garder les enfants chacun  son tour, etc. Il faudrait peut-tre comprendre qu'avoir un enfant ce n'est rien d'anodin. C'est compltement irresponsable et immature de faire des enfants sans tre prt  les assumer.




> D'autre part si on te dit du jour au lendemain que tu dois garder ton enfant parce que la cantine, la crche, l'tude ou que sais-je, ne l'accepte plus, tu vas faire la tronche.


Non, pas du jour au lendemain.
De plus, il n'a jamais t question de ne plus les accepter.




> Et puis c'est encore un truc qui va conduire une partie des femmes  renoncer  avoir un emploi.


C'est quoi ce chantage  la morale ?




> Comme le disait frdoche, les menus sans porc sont apparus dans les annes 80 et taient trs bien accepts jusqu' il n'y a pas si longtemps. a fait donc 30 ans qu'on arrive  contenter tout le monde et c'est juste maintenant qu'une bande d'excits voudrait changer a.


En primaire, j'ai toujours eu un menu unique, au collge, peut-tre 2 choix pour le plat principal, au lyce  peu prs la mme chose. Mais je n'ai jamais vu de menu spcifiquement "sans porc"/"halal".

Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on le faisait avant que c'est "bon" pour autant.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tu imposes  la mairies de payer plus pour prendre en charge plusieurs menus... ce qui n'est pas toujours raliste selon les tablissements.


Moi je n'impose rien du tout, par contre, des dputs, lus par les Franais, eux sont en train de le faire. :p

Et si la loi passe, ces mairies recevront en plus une aide de l'tat pour proposer ce menu vgtarien.

Donc non, mme l'excuse conomique ne fonctionne pas.  ::mrgreen:: 


Et encore une fois, c'est quand mme trange que les villes supprimant ces menus car n'ayant pas les "moyens" soient toutes du mme bord politique, encore une fois, je te trouve bien naf de ne pas voir le lien...





> Et encore une fois, pourquoi est-ce que, sous prtexte qu'ils auraient des convictions dogmatiques, auraient-ils plus de droits que les autres ? Pourquoi est-ce que mon gamin ne pourrait pas avoir un menu avec pizza-frites chaque mercredi, et jamais de brocolis ?


Ils n'ont pas plus de droits, ils ont une alternative, aprs si ton enfant, n'aime pas le menu standard tel jour, rien ne t'empche de l'inscrire pour le repas vgtarien ce jour l, tu n'es pas oblig d'tre vgtarien ou musulman pour en profiter. Te rends-tu compte,  cause de leur dogmatisme, toi qui ne demande rien, tu te retrouves avec plus de choix, elle est pas belle la vie ?  ::mouarf:: 





> A la cantine, en primaire, on force les gamins  manger et finir leurs lgumes. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on se gnerait pour lui faire manger sa viande ? Aprs tout la cantine est aussi un lieu d'apprentissage.


Bah ou, avec son estomac qui n'en a jamais mang et qui ne le supportera ptet pas, pourquoi on se gnerait pour lui filer la chiasse ou autre ?  ::aie:: 

Tu me rappelleras de ne pas te confier mes enfants si j'en ais un jour... Pour le coup, je pense que tu es dans tes 30% d'inaptes  avoir des enfants, l'alimentation, c'est un peu plus compliqu que "manges a et puis fermes l"  ::D: 

Tu serais pas en train d'imposer le fait qu'il faille manger de tout qu'on le veuille ou non d'un point de vue trs dogmatique ?  ::mouarf::  






> Pour la maltraitance des "animaux", c'est souvent trs exagrs voir parfois mensongers. Donc  moins d'avoir une source officielle et fiable, je n'accepte rien d'autre et je ne lirais pas plus loin


Une source officielle sur quoi ? Sur le fait que dans certains abattoirs / levages, les conditions sont plus que dplorables, et les animaux maltraits ? Comment veux-tu avoir une source officielle alors que ce n'est pas le cas partout ? 

Y'a des millions de vidos et d'articles sur le net, on voit des reportages l-dessus tous les 2 mois, etc etc...  Google est ton ami.  ::roll:: 

Dans le tas tu trouveras bien des "sources" que tu pourras considrer "srieuses" ou "officielles" selon tes gots.

----------


## Invit

> maire RPR-UMP-LR avait instaur des menus de substitution, *sans viande  priori*
> 
> Et Platret, nouveau maire UMP-LR, dcide lui 30 ans aprs de jouer de ces ressorts *pour supprimer ces menus dits "sans porc" et non halal ou cashere*


Je suis le seul  voir un problme ici ?
On passe de "sans viande  priori"   "sans porc" ...  ::weird:: 

Moi dans ma ville, bien avant toutes ces polmiques, il y avait un menu sans viande ou mme sans porc... Vous savez ce que c'tait ? Et bah on mettait pas de viande dans l'assiette et le double de lgumes... Affaire suivante.... Problme rgl et personne ne se plaignait...

Maintenant, on parle de mettre autre chose en place  ct, et tout a, a a un cot... Certains villes dans les coles essaient de faire des menus "fait maison", avec du BIO, etc ...
Bah bientt, on aura 3 menus diffrents dans des barquettes  rchauffer de grosse structure de restauration.... Cool !  ::roll:: 

La sant de l'enfant tout a, on a tous t enfant, si  un moment pour raisons religieuses, allergiques, envies, etc... On a pas mang de la viande ou un lgume un midi, a ne nous a pas tu...
Et derrire, si l'cole doit amener un repas quilibr  l'enfant... C'est exactement comme l'enseignante qui doit faire l'ducation des enfants, faut arrter ... Et responsabiliser les parents... Bon on mlange beaucoup de sujets (moi le premier) mais bon...

Moi ce que je retiens, c'est qu'on paie des impts pour un service ... Et mme en payant les impts et en payant la cantine scolaire, on est encore en-dessous du prix du menu... On a mis a en place pour les parents qui travaillent, etc... C'est pas un restaurant...
Perso, avant toutes ces questions sur l'alimentation, etc, que ce soit religieux ou autre, je prfrerais qu'on s'occupe de la partie conomique...

----------


## stardeath

> Et puis c'est encore un truc qui va conduire une partie des femmes  renoncer  avoir un emploi.


c'est sur, qu'avec nos demandes rtrogrades (lol) envers les religions, on va obliger des personnes reprsentant 50% de la population mondiale (environ hein, toujours  cause de traditions/religions ceci dit)  renoncer  un emploi ...

mais ce ne serait pas plutt leurs convictions qui font qu'elles sont obliges de refuser/quitter un emploi?
dsol mais c'est cet endoctrinement qu'on essaie de combattre en faisant que tout le monde respecte la mme chose. j'adore l'excuse en tout cas : "les femmes vont encore trinquer" alors qu'elles trinquent dj  cause de a.
et c'est nous qu'on accuse de ces maux, le monde  l'envers en gros.




> oi je n'impose rien du tout, par contre, des dputs, lus par les Franais, eux sont en train de le faire. :p
> 
> Et si la loi passe, ces mairies recevront en plus une aide de l'tat pour proposer ce menu vgtarien.
> 
> Donc non, mme l'excuse conomique ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Et encore une fois, c'est quand mme trange que les villes supprimant ces menus car n'ayant pas les "moyens" soient toutes du mme bord politique, encore une fois, je te trouve bien naf de ne pas voir le lien...


perso je n'ai pas envie de payer pour ces menus spcial conviction, je vois pas en quoi je devrais payer pour des convictions quelles qu'elles soient.
il n'y a que pour les maladies que je accepterais de mettre la main au portefeuille.




> Ils n'ont pas plus de droits, ils ont une alternative, aprs si ton enfant, n'aime pas le menu standard tel jour, rien ne t'empche de l'inscrire pour le repas vgtarien ce jour l, tu n'es pas oblig d'tre vgtarien ou musulman pour en profiter. Te rends-tu compte,  cause de leur dogmatisme, toi qui ne demande rien, tu te retrouves avec plus de choix, elle est pas belle la vie ?


ils ont plus de droits, puisqu'ils ont qu' aller piailler un peu pour avoir des choses en plus qui seront payer par toi qui n'a rien demand. donc non elle n'est pas belle la vie, tu montres seulement qu'elle est encore plus injuste.




> Bah ou, avec son estomac qui n'en a jamais mang et qui ne le supportera ptet pas, pourquoi on se gnerait pour lui filer la chiasse ou autre ?
> 
> Tu me rappelleras de ne pas te confier mes enfants si j'en ais un jour... Pour le coup, je pense que tu es dans tes 30% d'inaptes  avoir des enfants, l'alimentation, c'est un peu plus compliqu que "manges a et puis fermes l"
> 
> Tu serais pas en train d'imposer le fait qu'il faille manger de tout qu'on le veuille ou non d'un point de vue trs dogmatique ?


pauv' petit, son estomac ne le supporte pas, et avec a on va lui faire que ce qu'il aime, genre des nuggets et des frites, et puis une glace, parce qu'il ne faut pas le brusquer...

des parents et une cole responsables ne sont pas l pour rpondre  tous les desiderata des enfants, mais pour les duquer, et vu qu'on dresponsabilise les parents sur tous les sujets, il va bientt ne rester que l'cole.
(et quelques parents qui n'auront plus que le facepalm comme rconfort face aux pleurnicheries des autres)

mais bon, visiblement certains ne font pas la diffrence. je comprends le ptage de cbles des enseignants, avec des "parents" comme a ...

mais bon imposer le fait de manger de tout, mais quel monstre, tu te rends compte!!!

vive la mentalit moderne en tout cas, on dfend tout et n'importe quoi, mme des causes contradictoires, genre la place des femmes et certaines religions. bravo!

----------


## Zirak

> pauv' petit, son estomac ne le supporte pas, et avec a on va lui faire que ce qu'il aime, genre des nuggets et des frites, et puis une glace, parce qu'il ne faut pas le brusquer...
> 
> des parents et une cole responsables ne sont pas l pour rpondre  tous les desiderata des enfants, mais pour les duquer, et vu qu'on dresponsabilise les parents sur tous les sujets, il va bientt ne rester que l'cole.
> (et quelques parents qui n'auront plus que le facepalm comme rconfort face aux pleurnicheries des autres)


En fait tu n'y connais rien en nutrition et au fonctionnement du corps humain c'est a ? 

Comme chez la plupart des tres vivants, ton corps s'habitue et se renforce par rapport  ton rgime alimentaire, si tu bouffes un truc pour lequel ton corps n'a pas l'habitude, a peut te rendre malade.

Donc oui, si les parents nourrissent leur gamin comme un vgtarien depuis qu'il est n, si tu lui file de la viande, suivant son organisme, l'enfant en question pourrait tomber malade, a n'a rien  voir avec les desiderata de l'enfant, ou le fait qu'il n'aime pas tel ou tel truc...

D'ailleurs pourquoi on considre qu'il ne faut pas manger de viande crue, et qu'il faut la cuire avant de l'ingrer, c'est car sinon, ton estomac, n'tant pas fait pour a  la base, peut mal ragir, et que tu peux chopper la courante, ou autres maladies (salmonelles, etc etc).

Vous en tenez une belle couche ici quand mme...

----------


## Neckara

> Et si la loi passe, ces mairies recevront en plus une aide de l'tat pour proposer ce menu vgtarien.
> 
> Donc non, mme l'excuse conomique ne fonctionne pas.


Donc au lieu de payer plus par les impts municipaux, on payera plus par les impts nationaux, c'est vrai que c'est mieux  ::aie:: .




> Et encore une fois, c'est quand mme trange que les villes supprimant ces menus car n'ayant pas les "moyens" soient toutes du mme bord politique, encore une fois, je te trouve bien naf de ne pas voir le lien...


C'est si compliqu de comprendre que les histoires de budgets, c'est compliqu et qu'il y a des histoires de _priorit_, qui peuvent changer selon les orientations politiques ?
C'est si compliqu de comprendre qu'une ville qui lit un maire de droite est _ priori_, dj dans un contexte/tat d'esprit diffrent qu'une ville qui lit un maire de gauche ?

Alors oui, il y a peut-tre une corrlation, mais *corrlation n'est pas causalit*. Est-ce que tu as fait une tude sur le contexte des villages impliqus ? Est-ce que tu as analys le budget des mairies ? Est-ce que tu as visionn leur contre-rendu de runions ?

Non, mais tu nous affirmes qu'il y a un lien.




> Ils n'ont pas plus de droits, ils ont une alternative


Et bien ils ont bien plus de droits vu qu'ils ont leur propre alternative.
Pourquoi est-ce que je n'ai pas ma propre alternative, moi, avec pizza-frite les mercredi ? Et des spaghetti  la bolognaise chaque semaine en accord avec ma religion ?




> Te rends-tu compte,  cause de leur dogmatisme, toi qui ne demande rien, tu te retrouves avec plus de choix, elle est pas belle la vie ?


Et moi qui ne demandait rien, je vais devoir payer plus. Je vais me retrouver avec moins de droits que les autres, relgu au rang de citoyen de seconde zone. Paye ta lacit.




> Bah ou, avec son estomac qui n'en a jamais mang et qui ne le supportera ptet pas, pourquoi on se gnerait pour lui filer la chiasse ou autre ?


En primaire ?  ::weird:: 
Tu as des sources quant  ce que tu affirmes ou c'est encore gratuit ?




> l'alimentation, c'est un peu plus compliqu que "manges a et puis fermes l"


Parce que tes parents ne t'ont jamais forc  manger tes lgumes ?  ::roll:: 
La nourriture de la cantine, ce n'est pas non plus du poison.




> Tu serais pas en train d'imposer le fait qu'il faille manger de tout qu'on le veuille ou non d'un point de vue trs dogmatique ?


Ce sont quand mme des gamins de primaires, il faut bien leur apprendre  manger sainement, ainsi que les rgles de biensance. Mais si tu veux aller par l, c'est aussi du dogmatisme que d'aller  l'encontre de la libert d'un gamin de frapper/insulter ses camarades...
D'ailleurs on est aussi trs dogmatique d'enfermer les gamins dans une salle de classe qu'ils le veulent ou non...




> Une source officielle sur quoi ? Sur le fait que dans certains abattoirs / levages, les conditions sont plus que dplorables, et les animaux maltraits ? Comment veux-tu avoir une source officielle alors que ce n'est pas le cas partout ?


Parce qu'il faut que ce soit le cas partout, pour qu'il y ai une source officielle ?  ::koi:: .




> Y'a des millions de vidos et d'articles sur le net, on voit des reportages l-dessus tous les 2 mois, etc etc...  Google est ton ami.


J'ai rcemment vu la commission d'enqute parlementaire au sujet de la vido "scandaleuse" d'un groupe d'activiste vgan/vgtarien.

Ce qu'il en ressort :
images manipules, elles ne permettent pas d'affirmer ce qui est dcrit ;les mfaits concernaient... la viande halal. Le systme est assez bizarre car n'importe qui peut le faire (en l'occurrence ici des remplaants), sans formations, juste par simple "recommandation" d'un religieux.

----------


## Jipt

> Je suis le seul  voir un problme ici ?
> On passe de "sans viande  priori"   "sans porc" ...


 ::nono::   ::nono::   ::nono::   ::nono::   ::nono::  

tututut... 

On passe du burkini  la plage  la nutrition  l'cole, qui sait o a va finir...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En fait tu n'y connais rien en nutrition et au fonctionnement du corps humain c'est a ? 
> 
> Comme chez la plupart des tres vivants, ton corps s'habitue et se renforce par rapport  ton rgime alimentaire, si tu bouffes un truc pour lequel ton corps n'a pas l'habitude, a peut te rendre malade.
> 
> Donc oui, si les parents nourrissent leur gamin comme un vgtarien depuis qu'il est n, si tu lui file de la viande, suivant son organisme, l'enfant en question pourrait tomber malade, a n'a rien  voir avec les desiderata de l'enfant, ou le fait qu'il n'aime pas tel ou tel truc...
> 
> D'ailleurs pourquoi on considre qu'il ne faut pas manger de viande crue, et qu'il faut la cuire avant de l'ingrer, c'est car sinon, ton estomac, n'tant pas fait pour a  la base, peut mal ragir, et que tu peux chopper la courante, ou autres maladies (salmonelles, etc etc).
> 
> Vous en tenez une belle couche ici quand mme...


En fait, ce sont les habitudes alimentaires, bonnes ou mauvaises, qui dfinissent la capacit de digrer facilement ou pas un aliment.
En France (entre autre) nous vivons dans un pays aseptis et mdicamenteux. Notre organisme s'est adapte et notre "faune" intestinale/stomacale/..." s'est appauvrie de bactries qui ne sont quasiment plus ncessaires. Rsultat, tu vas dans un pays exotique, tu bois la flotte locale et t'es malade ! a ne dure gnralement pas, le temps que l'organisme se radapte.

Aujourd'hui, pour des modes, des parents compltements crtins, dcident que leurs enfants seront vgtariens, vgtaliens, ne mangeront pas de gluten, et que sais-je encore. Je dis "crtins" parce qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte du tort qu'ils font ainsi  leur progniture. Ces enfants dvelopperont des insuffisances invisibles, pas des carences, car si un rgime vgtarien est bien fait, il n'y a pas de carences, mais par contre, l'organisme de l'enfant ne va pas apprendre  ragir  certains composants alimentaires. Et, la nature ayant horreur du vide, si le corps ne sait pas ragir, l'enfant  des chances de mal ragir (allergie, maladie, ...). C'est pour cela qu'il est important que l'enfant mange de tout (mme si "c'est pas bon"), pour que son corps fabriquent les bactries, les anti-corps ncessaires, qu'il les connaissent et sachent ragir.

videmment, je ne parle pas des rgimes alimentaires exigs par une religion,...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est si compliqu de comprendre que les histoires de budgets, c'est compliqu et qu'il y a des histoires de priorit, qui peuvent changer selon les orientations politiques ?
>  C'est si compliqu de comprendre qu'une ville qui lit un maire de droite est  priori, dj dans un contexte/tat d'esprit diffrent qu'une ville qui lit un maire de gauche ?
> 
>  Alors oui, il y a peut-tre une corrlation, mais corrlation n'est pas causalit. Est-ce que tu as fait une tude sur le contexte des villages impliqus ? Est-ce que tu as analys le budget des mairies ? Est-ce que tu as visionn leur contre-rendu de runions ?
> 
>  Non, mais tu nous affirmes qu'il y a un lien.


Oui oui videmment, comme  chaque fois, il te faut un rapport en 18 exemplaires venant d'une source valide par tes soins...

Tu te rends compte qu' chaque fois, tu demandes des justifications aux intervenants de ce forum, que les mmes des enquteurs / journalistes n'ont pas / ne font pas ??? 

Si le contexte financier est mauvais seulement dans les villages de droite, et d'extrme-droite, c'est qu'il y a peut-tre un problme de gestion plus important chez ces partis, qu'un simple menu alternatif en plus  la cantine hein...





> Et moi qui ne demandait rien, je vais devoir payer plus.


Comme 90% de tes impts et 99.9% des gens ?




> Je vais me retrouver avec moins de droits que les autres, relgu au rang de citoyen de seconde zone.


Bienvenue dans le monde du commun des mortels.





> En primaire ? 
> Tu as des sources quant  ce que tu affirmes ou c'est encore gratuit ?


Mais des sources sur quoi  la fin ? 

Sur le fait qu'un estomac qui n'a jamais mang de viande, pourrait avoir des problmes de digestion ou autre, si tu en fais manger  l'enfant sans lui laisser le choix du jour au lendemain ? 

Non, il n'y a pas une tude officielle pour toutes les questions existentielles de Neckara... 

Et quel rapport avec la primaire ou non ? Si c'est un enfant de vgtarien, et que ses parents ont dcids de ne jamais lui faire manger de viande du tout depuis qu'il est n, que cela soit en maternelle, en primaire, au collge ou n'importe quand, il courra un risque oui...




> La nourriture de la cantine, ce n'est pas non plus du poison.


Est-ce que j'ai affirm cela ? (Oui je fais mon Neckara  ::mrgreen:: )

Lisez tout bon dieu !




> Parce qu'il faut que ce soit le cas partout, pour qu'il y ai une source officielle ? .


Bah c'est pas l'Etat, qui se fait arroser par tous les lobbys de l'agro-alimentaire, qui va faire faire une tude pour en faire chier la plupart... 






> J'ai rcemment vu la commission d'enqute parlementaire au sujet de la vido "scandaleuse" d'un groupe d'activiste vgan/vgtarien.
> 
>  Ce qu'il en ressort :
> images manipules, elles ne permettent pas d'affirmer ce qui est dcrit ;
> les mfaits concernaient... la viande halal. Le systme est assez bizarre car n'importe qui peut le faire (en l'occurrence ici des remplaants), sans formations, juste par simple "recommandation" d'un religieux.


Ok donc une vido a t dmentie par une commission parlementaire (qui n'a aucun contact avec aucun lobby donc  ::aie:: ), du coup, tout le reste est bidonn aussi ?

----------


## Zirak

> En fait, ce sont les habitudes alimentaires, bonnes ou mauvaises, qui dfinissent la capacit de digrer facilement ou pas un aliment.
> En France (entre autre) nous vivons dans un pays aseptis et mdicamenteux. Notre organisme s'est adapte et notre "faune" intestinale/stomacale/..." s'est appauvrie de bactries qui ne sont quasiment plus ncessaires. Rsultat, tu vas dans un pays exotique, tu bois la flotte locale et t'es malade ! a ne dure gnralement pas, le temps que l'organisme se radapte.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, pour des modes, des parents compltements crtins, dcident que leurs enfants seront vgtariens, vgtaliens, ne mangeront pas de gluten, et que sais-je encore. Je dis "crtins" parce qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte du tort qu'ils font ainsi  leur progniture. Ces enfants dvelopperont des insuffisances invisibles, pas des carences, car si un rgime vgtarien est bien fait, il n'y a pas de carences, mais par contre, l'organisme de l'enfant ne va pas apprendre  ragir  certains composants alimentaires. Et, la nature ayant horreur du vide, si le corps ne sait pas ragir, l'enfant  des chances de mal ragir (allergie, maladie, ...). C'est pour cela qu'il est important que l'enfant mange de tout (mme si "c'est pas bon"), pour que son corps fabriquent les bactries, les anti-corps ncessaires, qu'il les connaissent et sachent ragir.
> 
> videmment, je ne parle pas des rgimes alimentaires exigs par une religion,...



Je suis compltement d'accord, je suis moi-mme omnivore, maintenant, chacun est libre de choisir le rgime alimentaire qu'il veut, et du moment qu'il ne vous l'impose pas, encore une fois, cela ne change rien  votre vie si il mange autre chose...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur le fait que dans certains abattoirs / levages, les conditions sont plus que dplorables, et les animaux maltraits ? Comment veux-tu avoir une source officielle alors que ce n'est pas le cas partout ?


Tiens, je l'avais rat celle-l !  ::lol:: 

Alors, si je te suis, il faut interdire la viande parce que quelques abattoirs ne respectent pas les rgles concernant le bien-tre animal. 
Toi, le dfenseur des repas halal  la cantine, sache que les procds d'abattage pour qu'une viande soit reconnue halal vont  l'encontre des rgles concernant le bien-tre animal. 
Ensuite, pourquoi faudrait-il condamner dans son ensemble la filiale de viande animal, pour quelques abattoirs, et mme, je dirais, quelques cas dans quelques abattoirs, alors qu'il ne faut surtout pas condamner les musulmans dans leur ensemble pour les attentats commis au nom de l'islam ?

Le "pas d'amalgame", a ne marche pas  tout les coups, c'est a ? C'est alternatif, comme le co(u)ran(t) ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens, je l'avais rat celle-l ! 
> 
> Alors, si je te suis, il faut interdire la viande parce que quelques abattoirs ne respectent pas les rgles concernant le bien-tre animal. 
> Toi, le dfenseur des repas halal  la cantine, sache que les procds d'abattage pour qu'une viande soit reconnue halal vont  l'encontre des rgles concernant le bien-tre animal. 
> Ensuite, pourquoi faudrait-il condamner dans son ensemble la filiale de viande animal, pour quelques abattoirs, et mme, je dirais, quelques cas dans quelques abattoirs, alors qu'il ne faut surtout pas condamner les musulmans dans leur ensemble pour les attentats commis au nom de l'islam ?
> 
> Le "pas d'amalgame", a ne marche pas  tout les coups, c'est a ? C'est alternatif, comme le co(u)ran(t) ?


J'ai dit quelque part qu'il fallait interdire la viande ou condamner la filiale dans son ensemble ??? On est que lundi et vous tes dj soul ? Ou vous n'avez pas encore dcuit du week-end ? 

Quelqu'un dit que des personnes refusaient de manger de la viande, en prtextant les mauvais traitements animaux, et Neckara disait que sans sources, il n'y croyait pas  ces histoires de maltraitances.


Perso je mange de la viande, et j'ai juste dit que oui, cela existait ces histoires de maltraitances, dans certains tablissements, point barre ! 

Vous devenez lourds srieux.

----------


## souviron34

Bon

Puisque on tourne en rond, je vais moi aussi tourner en rond...  ::aie:: 


Bien que le Qubec ait une histoire avec la religion qui s'est termine plus recmment - _milieu des annes 50, donc 50 ans aprs la France_ - la polmique y est aussi, et je vous livre quelques tmoignages ici, qui claireront un peu - je l'espre - en faisant moins dans la caricature du dbat telle qu'elle est pose en France, justement avec ces histoires de poisson, cantine, et autre...

Et notez bien que le Canada est un pays d'immigrants et - _clin d'oeil  Gastiflex_  -  que sa constitution est base sur les droits de la personne et pas sur les droits du citoyen...

Quelques liens d'abord que je vous invite vivement  lire, sur l'idiotie de se rclamer de la libert et de la *lacit* pour autoriser des choses dont les mmes se vantent d'avoir pu se sparer  :


Tolrer l'intolrable



> Nous nageons en pleines contradictions. Le dsir de protger le mode de vie occidental serait motiv par lislamophobie, mais la prservation et llargissement du mode de vie islamique est un symbole de progressisme.


Burkini : le meilleur et le pire



> La loi ne les interdit pas: mais ce n'est pas pour cela qu'ils doivent devenir une norme. Si ne pas porter de voile, si porter une jupe courte, si porter un maillot deux-pices, si s'attabler seule  la terrasse d'un caf, si tout cela devient pour certaines femmes un acte d'hrosme social, c'est qu'on a dj accept que cela le devienne pour toutes, c'est qu'on a dj accept de ne pas faire attention aux signaux envoys par un totalitarisme froce: c'est l'inverse qui devrait tre normal.


Le mensonge des dfenseurs du burkini



> Pourquoi est-ce une affabulation, une fourberie, une imposture et tous les autres synonymes de mensonge que lon peut trouver dans le dictionnaire?
> 
> Parce que le burkini est AUSSI dcri par des intellectuels tunisiens, gyptiens, libanais, saoudiens, marocains et algriens.
> 
> Elle est contre lAutre, Djemila Benhabib?
> Il est contre lAutre, Kamel Daoud?
> 
> Mais les idiots utiles ne mentionneront jamais ces intellectuels arabes antiburkini.
> 
> ...


Et enfin une lettre ouverte de Cline Galipeau, la journaliste vedette de Radio-Canada depuis plus de 25 ans :



> la lecture des commentaires mis dans les journaux ou les rseaux sociaux, je crois que vous, mes amis musulmans, semblez avoir de la difficult  comprendre le peuple qubcois qui est non seulement en faveur de la charte de la lacit, mais qui y tient mordicus.
> 
> Selon plusieurs d'entre vous et aussi quelques bien-pensants qubcois, vous nous percevez comme un peuple xnophobe,  la limite raciste, alors que c'est totalement faux.
> 
> J'aimerais vous amener  rflchir  quelques points qui pourraient nous rapprocher et vous aider  comprendre notre raction vis--vis votre prsence en sol qubcois.
> 
> Je pense que vous serez d'accord avec moi que le Canada (incluant bien entendu le Qubec) est, comparativement  votre pays d'origine, une des nations les plus pacifiques au monde. Souvenez-vous que les Casques bleus sont une cration canadienne.
> 
> Le peuple qubcois dteste la chicane et la confrontation. Il aime la paix. Il peut faire des concessions, mais pas n'importe lesquelles.
> ...







PS: tiens, un peu ce qu'on avertissait plus haut :

La Teste-de-Buch: une bagarre clate sur la plage entre vacanciers nudistes et habills (BFM TV)



> Plusieurs tmoignages rapportent qu'une dizaine de jeunes hommes habills ont tenu des propos graveleux  des femmes nues,  la limite entre les deux plages. Lorsque les nudistes demandent aux "textiles" de quitter leur plage ou de tomber le maillot, ils se font railler, insulter et lancer du sable dans les yeux, au point que la situation dgnre.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui oui videmment, comme  chaque fois, il te faut un rapport en 18 exemplaires venant d'une source valide par tes soins...


Je refuse juste qu'on balance des affirmations gratuitement.

Le plus simple restant de ne pas affirmer ce dont on est pas sr ou tout du moins de prendre du recul et affirmer avec nuance.




> Tu te rends compte qu' chaque fois, tu demandes des justifications aux intervenants de ce forum, que les mmes des enquteurs / journalistes n'ont pas / ne font pas ???


S'ils ne font pas leur boulot, pourquoi alors croire ce qu'ils crivent ?
Si un journaliste te dis que sauter du 5me tage c'est inoffensif et bon pour la sant, tu vas le croire sur parole ?

Il faut  un moment arrter d'tre naf et avoir un minimum d'esprit critique. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est sur Internet que c'est forcment vrai.


Le but d'un argument, c'est d'tre accept par le parti adverse. Pourquoi est-ce que je devrais accepter tes affirmations et pas ceux d'un autre qui dirait exactement le contraire ?

Rq : "adverse" signifie ici oppos, pas "adversaire". (faut que je prcise  cause de _certains_ s'il leur prend envie de faire un tour sur ce sujet).




> Si le contexte financier est mauvais seulement dans les villages de droite, et d'extrme-droite, c'est qu'il y a peut-tre un problme de gestion plus important chez ces partis, qu'un simple menu alternatif en plus  la cantine hein...


Si tu ne lis aussi que ce que tu as envie de lire...

Je l'ai dit, les histoires de budget, *c'est compliqu*, tu as des priorits  dfinir, le montant des impts et ce que la population est prte  accepter, l'argent investi n'est pas apparu ex-nihilo.

Au passage, si une mairie est de gauche et fait une trs mauvaise gestion, la population risque de changer de bord et de voter  droite. Ds lors tu as un village de droite avec un mauvais contexte financier sans que ce soit vraiment de leur faute. Comme quoi, il faut toujours regarder le contexte.




> Comme 90% de tes impts et 99.9% des gens ?


Donc sous ce prtexte je devrais accepter d'en payer encore plus avec le sourire ?




> Et quel rapport avec la primaire ou non ?


Parce que la discussion c'tait centre sur les primaires.




> Est-ce que j'ai affirm cela ? (Oui je fais mon Neckara )


Je sais pas, si les gamins ne peuvent absolument pas en manger sans vomir, a s'appelle du poison pour moi.




> Bah c'est pas l'Etat, qui se fait arroser par tous les lobbys de l'agro-alimentaire, qui va faire faire une tude pour en faire chier la plupart...


Parce qu'il n'y a que l'tat qui fait des tudes officielles ?  ::koi:: .




> Ok donc une vido a t dmentie par une commission parlementaire (qui n'a aucun contact avec aucun lobby donc ), du coup, tout le reste est bidonn aussi ?


Je n'ai pas dit cela.

Comme d'habitude, c'est du mille-feuille argumentatif "y'a plein de vidos", tu en prends une, tu passes du temps  la creuser, tu montres qu'elle n'est pas correcte et on te rpond "y'a plein de vido - une".  ::aie:: .
Tu crois que je vais passer mon temps  regarder et analyser *toutes* les vidos ?

Toi qui semble tre bien renseign sur le sujet, plutt que de me dire "va chercher sur Google", donne moi les *preuves* qui t'ont conduit  ta prise de position actuelle.

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas, si les gamins ne peuvent absolument pas en manger sans vomir, a s'appelle du poison pour moi.


Non la nourriture peut tre trs saine pour toi et moi qui avons l'habitude de manger de la viande, pas forcment pour un enfant dans l'estomac / l'organisme, n'a pas cette habitude, cf ce que j'expliquais plus haut, ou le message de Jon.






> Toi qui semble tre bien renseign sur le sujet, plutt que de me dire "va chercher sur Google", donne moi les *preuves* qui t'ont conduit  ta prise de position actuelle.


Mais quelle prise de position ? Je n'ai rien contre la viande...

Je n'ai fais que confirmer l'existence de maltraitances dans certains levages, car on nous abreuve de documentaires la-dessus  longueur d'annes, et ce par des sources de tous bords (TV, journaux, et pas seulement internet), si tu veux des preuves, il y en a. Ceci dit, dans mon cas  moi, je fais avec, et je mange quand mme de la viande. 

Sauf que encore une fois, je peux comprendre que certains ne veuillent plus en manger pour ce motif, et cela ne me drange pas qu'ils aient un menu sans viande, du moment que ce menu est une alternative, et pas un remplacement.

----------


## Jipt

> Puisque on tourne en rond, je vais moi aussi tourner en rond...


Merci d'avoir tent de remettre le sujet sur ses rails d'origine, je pressens que cette affaire n'est pas termine, malgr un passage par la cantine (vi, c'tait l'heure du goter,  ::ptdr:: )

J'ai bien aim 


> Si des Arabes sont contre la burqa et le burkini, a veut dire que ce nest plus une question de racisme et de xnophobie. a devient un dbat sur la place de la religion dans la socit et le droit des femmes.


et aussi 


> Alors, je vous tends la main, je vous demande  vous, mes amis musulmans, de vous joindre aux autres immigrants, italiens, chinois, grecs, vietnamiens, latino-amricains, qui pratiquent eux aussi leur religion, mais discrtement  la maison. Pourquoi est-ce si facile pour eux et pas pour vous ?


a rsume assez bien ma pense, le problme c'est que le fil est maintenant grave pollu et que si on ne fait rien il va vite tomber dans les travers des impts, puis des lections prochaines, etc.

----------


## stardeath

> En fait tu n'y connais rien en nutrition et au fonctionnement du corps humain c'est a ? 
> 
> Comme chez la plupart des tres vivants, ton corps s'habitue et se renforce par rapport  ton rgime alimentaire, si tu bouffes un truc pour lequel ton corps n'a pas l'habitude, a peut te rendre malade.
> 
> Donc oui, si les parents nourrissent leur gamin comme un vgtarien depuis qu'il est n, si tu lui file de la viande, suivant son organisme, l'enfant en question pourrait tomber malade, a n'a rien  voir avec les desiderata de l'enfant, ou le fait qu'il n'aime pas tel ou tel truc...
> 
> D'ailleurs pourquoi on considre qu'il ne faut pas manger de viande crue, et qu'il faut la cuire avant de l'ingrer, c'est car sinon, ton estomac, n'tant pas fait pour a  la base, peut mal ragir, et que tu peux chopper la courante, ou autres maladies (salmonelles, etc etc).
> 
> Vous en tenez une belle couche ici quand mme...


tu prouves juste que c'est toi qui n'y connais pas grand chose mais bon, essaies encore  ::ptdr:: 

juste ta deuxime phrase est un non sens : si tu as de base un rgime un minimum vari, comme des parents normaux et une cole normale essaient de faire, tu ne tomberas PAS malade si tu manges un truc que tu ne connais pas. (on met de ct les intolrances et les maladies, il y a tellement de mauvaise foi, qu'on pourrait m'attaquer la dessus)

si ces parents qui ont habitu leurs gosses  un rgime alimentaire "exotique" sont cohrents, ils ne mettent pas leurs gamins  la cantine, de plus ils ne pourront s'en prendre qu' eux mmes ...

----------


## Neckara

> Mais quelle prise de position ? Je n'ai rien contre la viande...
> 
> Je n'ai fais que confirmer l'existence de maltraitances dans certains levages, car on nous abreuve de documentaires la-dessus  longueur d'annes, et ce par des sources de tous bords (TV, journaux, et pas seulement internet), si tu veux des preuves, il y en a.


Tu as donc pris position en pensant que ces maltraitances existent et sont rpandues.

Qu'il y ai des preuves tant mieux, mais qu'on me les montre ce serait mieux que de me dire "la preuve Google".




> Sauf que encore une fois, je peux comprendre que certains ne veuillent plus en manger pour ce motif, et cela ne me drange pas qu'ils aient un menu sans viande, du moment que ce menu est une alternative, et pas un remplacement.


Et pourquoi est-ce qu'ils auraient un menu alternatifs plus que les autres, e.g. moi je veux un menu alternatif pizza-frite.

----------


## fredoche

> Si on veut un menu quilibr/diversifi... il y a le menu de la cantine !
> 
> Une cantine ne peut pas faire de plats personnaliss pour tout le monde, c'est si dur  comprendre ? Pourquoi sous prtextes qu'ils ont des convictions dogmatiques, ils devraient avoir plus de poids dans la constitution des menus que d'autres ?


Tu peux aussi comprendre que mme dans des petites communes comme la mienne, nous avons des facults d'adaptation, car aujourd'hui beaucoup de communes font appel  des services de restauration collectives qui livrent chaque jour des repas  rchauffer et sont capables de proposer diffrents plats et diffrents menus.
Il en va de mme dans les grandes villes avec des cuisines centralises, ou dans les hpitaux par exemple, cantines professionnelles, etc.

Et il y a un phnomne  prendre en compte, qui explose de nos jours chez les enfants, celui des allergies alimentaires.
On peut faire du " la carte" sans que ce soit forcment plus couteux ni difficile. L'adaptation n'est pas rdhibitoire, les services concerns se sont adapts depuis des annes. S'il y a polmique aujourd'hui comme  Chalon, c'est plutt  dessein, sciemment voulu.




> Donc tu imposes  la mairies de payer plus pour prendre en charge plusieurs menus... ce qui n'est pas toujours raliste selon les tablissements.


mme si la collectivit paye, les parents payent aussi,  due proportion




> Je crois que a fait longtemps que tu n'as pas mis les pieds dans une cole primaire. .
> Tu as plus de 30% de parents irresponsables inaptes  lever des gamins. Tu as aussi toujours des parents pour gueuler que tout n'est pas fait comme *eux* ils souhaitent, qu'a la cantine il y avait des choux de Bruxelles et que c'est pas normal, etc.
> Et qui vont harceler le professeur des coles, qui lui y est pour rien dans cette affaire.


Tu es dans la caricature complte
J'y vais ds jeudi dans une cole primaire, pour ma 3e enfant qui va faire sa rentre en CE2. Donc moi j'y mets les pieds, a fait depuis mon ain et sa rentre en maternelle 15 ans de suite. Toi tu parles de quoi ?





> En primaire, j'ai toujours eu un menu unique, au collge, peut-tre 2 choix pour le plat principal, au lyce  peu prs la mme chose. Mais je n'ai jamais vu de menu spcifiquement "sans porc"/"halal".
> 
> Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on le faisait avant que c'est "bon" pour autant.


Il n'a jamais t question d'un repas sans "porc/halal" mais justement d'offrir le choix, si restreint soit-il, comme tu sembles l'avoir vcu. 
certains dsormais refusent d'offrir  ce choix, et usent dsormais de ces tiquettes... voir ce que j'cris plus bas en rponse  orygynz




> Je suis le seul  voir un problme ici ?
> On passe de "sans viande  priori"   "sans porc" ...


Oui je l'ai crit ainsi afin de souligner cette contradiction : on a tabli dans les annes 80 un repas sans viande, on supprime en 2015 un repas *dit "sans porc"*
Tu peux lire ds le dbut du CM-2015-09-31-1, page 109 du procs-verbal que c'est bien le porc qui est mis en avant 



> de  lintention  de  la  collectivit  de  ne  plus  proposer  des  
> menus  de  substitution  les  jours  o  du  porc  serait  servi  
>   la  cantine  scolaire,


ainsi que plus loin 



> En tout tat de cause, il convient de rappeler que 
> le refus dune collectivit dadapter un repas
>  en 
> fonction   des   convictions   religieuses   des   famille
> s   ne   saurait   tre   assi
> mil      une   pratique   
> discriminatoire  puisque  aucun  refus  de  principe  
> concernant  laccs    la  
> cantine  nest  dailleurs  
> ...


document word avec des sauts de ligne  la con mais c'est comme a : le doc est ici --> http://www.chalon.fr/fileadmin/user_...29.09.2015.pdf

Aprs toutes les subtilits sont  luvre pour tayer cette dcision mais c'est  mon avis cet esprit qui gouverne la chose. Ensuite tu en tires les conclusions que tu veux.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu peux aussi comprendre que mme dans des petites communes comme la mienne, nous avons des facults d'adaptation, car aujourd'hui beaucoup de communes font appel  des services de restauration collectives qui livrent chaque jour des repas  rchauffer et sont capables de proposer diffrents plats et diffrents menus.


Et d'autres font des repas maisons.




> Et il y a un phnomne  prendre en compte, qui explose de nos jours chez les enfants, celui des allergies alimentaires.


Attention tout de mme, il y a une diffrence entre les allergies "prtendues" et celles relles.




> J'y vais ds jeudi dans une cole primaire, pour ma 3e enfant qui va faire sa rentre en CE2. Donc moi j'y mets les pieds, a fait depuis mon ain et sa rentre en maternelle 15 ans de suite. Toi tu parles de quoi ?


Famille d'instituteurs.

Quand un professeur des coles prend  part un parent d'lve pour lui parler de son gamin, il le fait un gnral en dehors des oreilles indiscrtes.

Je parle de parents qui mentent dlibrment au professeur des coles devant leur enfant,  ceux qui ne se gnent pas pour balancer des insultes devant les gamins,  ceux qui excusent leur enfant pour aller passer un sjour  Disneyland,  ceux qui trouve normal que leur enfant tape les autres (parce qu'il est fatigu, le pauvre petit),  ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord que leur enfant se fasse punir quand il insulte les autres (le pauvre petit ange, c'est de la faute de ses camarades),  ceux qui ne viennent rgulirement chercher leur enfant en retard sans l'inscrire  la garderie/tude,  ceux qui n'duquent pas leur enfant qui n'arrive plus  comprendre qu'il est un enfant-roi  la maison, mais pas dans la classe,  ceux qui vont donner des claques  l'enseignant devant des gamins parce qu'il aura puni son enfant, et j'en passe.




> Il n'a jamais t question d'un repas sans "porc/halal" mais justement d'offrir le choix, si restreint soit-il, comme tu sembles l'avoir vcu.


Donc inutile de parler de religions ou de convictions alors.




> Tu peux lire ds le dbut du CM-2015-09-31-1, page 109 du procs-verbal que c'est bien le porc qui est mis en avant


Attention, il n'est pas dit qu'il y a des menus de substitutions les autres jours.

Au contraire, il semblerait que le menu de substitution n'est mis en place que dans le cas o du porc est dans le menu. Il n'y a donc pas raison d'adapter le menu spcialement pour une religion donne, d'o le retrait du menu de substitution, rien de plus.

----------


## ManusDei

> Surtout que, comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est un phnomne rcent. Ces revendications, car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit, ces revendications sont anti-lacs. Et, je trouve donc normal, et je dirais mme salutaire que le Rpublique se dfende contre ce mouvement d'islamisation de la socit.


Juste un lien
Il y a au final trs peu de revendications dans les saloperies de ces derniers temps. 
Le burkini n'est devenu une revendication que quand 32 maires ont dcid de les interdire (dont 30 n'ayant pas vu un burkini sur leurs plages). 
C'est pas un hasard si le Conseil d'Etat a indiqu que ces arrts taient une atteinte au liberts fondamentales.
C'est d'ailleurs devenu compltement dlirant quand une femme a t verbalise pour un simple voile, et une autre a du enlever son paro.

PS : pour ceux qui veulent creuser le sujet sur la lacit, lisez l'article 4, puis la loi de 1907 (spoiler : l'article 4 n'a jamais t respect). Y a quelques bouquins sur la gnse de ces 2 lois et ce que a implique, mais on ne vit toujours pas dans un pays rellement lac tel qu'on le pense de manire gnrale.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bon
> 
> Puisque on tourne en rond, je vais moi aussi tourner en rond...


 ::aie:: 


_Raymond Devos - Sens interdit_


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Devos

[Edit]
Du coup, j'ai des doutes ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJJl-rlYSPQ

----------


## jmi57

Ds 1905, la question du port vestimentaire de vtement religieux avait t voque.
Pour rappel, c'est Aristide Briand qui est entre autres  l'origine de la loi de 1905...




> (...) lors des dbats sur la loi de sparation des Eglises et de lEtat, en juin 1905.
> Des dputs radicaux-socialistes proposent dinterdire le port de la soutane[1] dans lespace public et ne ladmettre qu lintrieur des glises.
> (...)
> A cela Aristide Briand oppose  quil serait contradictoire dinterdire le port de la soutane quand on instaure, par la sparation,  un rgime de libert  et quavec la lacit, la soutane devient  un vtement comme les autres .
> Lamendement proposant linterdiction est repouss par 391 voix contre 184.
> 
> Sources : http://jeanbauberotlaicite.blogspiri...ligieuses.html


D'aprs cette logique, le burkini est considr comme un habit comme un autre au yeux de l'Etat... O est alors le non-respect de la lacit ?

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

moi j'ai une question : le pognon pour son fonctionnement, il le trouve o, le systme religieux de confession catholique implant en France ?

a vient de Rome et des qutes et dons plus du bizness (pinard, liqueurs, fromages, etc.), ou bien l'tat participe ?
(bon, si c'est pour empcher des accidents et autres catastrophes suite au dlabrement de certains difices abandonns et menaant ruine, pourquoi pas, si a peut vite un trouble  l'ordre public)

EDIT :
J'ai cherch un peu, normalement l'tat est dgag de tout a, alors j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi aux infos de ce soir sur la 2 j'entendais parler du "financement de l'islam de France"... a, a a le don de m'nerver.

Comme a, aussi, dat du 18 aot,  propos de la bagarre de Sisco : 


> [... ] le magistrat a dcrit le scnario prcis de la violente bagarre entre une famille d'origine maghrbine vivant dans la banlieue de Bastia, et des villageois de Sisco, qui trouve son origine dans un souhait de  privatiser  la plage de la part des premiers. [...]


source
Si c'est pas un trouble  l'ordre public, a, alors je ne sais pas ce que c'est...

----------


## Neckara

> moi j'ai une question : le pognon pour son fonctionnement, il le trouve o, le systme religieux de confession catholique implant en France ?


Certains difices n'ont plus vraiment de fonctions religieuses, et sont subventionnes par l'tat/collectivits/etc. car patrimoine culturel. Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est aussi une partie de notre histoire, au mme titre que les anciennes maisons ou anciens chteaux.

----------


## jmi57

> J'ai cherch un peu, normalement l'tat est dgag de tout a, alors j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi aux infos de ce soir sur la 2 j'entendais parler du "financement de l'islam de France"... a, a a le don de m'nerver.


Ca fait quelques semaines que les infos en parlent.

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris ( force de regarder les infos de 20h...)
Pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de "financement de l'islam de France". D'aprs les mdias, tout est financ par des pays musulmans (Syrie, Qatar, Maroc, etc) et a peut provoquer des pressions internes voire du terrorisme...
La France propose donc (c'est juste un projet de loi pour l'instant) de financer le culte musulman afin de pouvoir former les imams en France (parce que "importer" des imams forms en Afrique provoque du terrorisme) et apporter du confort financier pour les mosques ou l'organisation en gnral. Ainsi les "gentils musulmans" pourront pratiquer l'islam sans tre dpendant financirement des "mchants pays qui payent".
Aprs, on entend de tout dans les mdias. Ceux qui sont pour ce projet, ceux qui disent que a ne sert  rien, et ceux qui pensent que l'Etat ne doit pas financer une religion...




> Certains difices n'ont plus vraiment de fonctions religieuses, et sont subventionnes par l'tat/collectivits/etc. car patrimoine culturel. Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est aussi une partie de notre histoire, au mme titre que les anciennes maisons ou anciens chteaux.


a rejoint ce que j'ai cris plus haut :
Une cathdrale (ou une chapelle) est un btiment comme un chteau ou une maison. 
Un burkini est un vtement comme un maillot de bain, une tenue de plonge ou un costume de motard...

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Ainsi les "gentils musulmans" pourront pratiquer l'islam sans tre dpendant financirement des "mchants pays qui payent".


Et ensuite les gentils cathos, puis les gentils protestants puis les gentils juifs, les gentils bouddhistes, les gentils har-krishna (ah non, eux c'est une secte qui n'a pas russi) viendront demander * juste titre* de la thune...




> a rejoint ce que j'ai cris plus haut :
> Une cathdrale (ou une chapelle) est un btiment comme un chteau ou une maison. 
> Un burkini est un vtement comme un maillot de bain, une tenue de plonge ou un costume de motard...


Euh, non : 
- les difices religieux ont en plus une dimension spirituelle (= s'adressant  l'esprit -- qui a dit "_manipulation de l'esprit_" ?) que n'ont pas les autres difices ;
- le costume de motard c'est plus une carrosserie de protection contre les risques de la route et les rigueurs de l'environnement qu'autre chose ! Combien de motards qui font les kks sur la Cte d'azur l't en tongs, bermuda et chemisette, mmmh ?
- le costume de plonge c'est un peu la mme chose : va passer 30 minutes dans une eau  15 et on en reparle ; par contre les tloches ne se privent pas de nous exhiber de magnifiques naades en bikini et tuba quand il s'agit de faire la promo des les paradisiaques ;
- le maillot de bain si tu l'enlves il reste plus rien et a va troubler l'ordre public, on oublie ;
- le burkmachin (a m'arrache les doigts ce truc  ::aie:: ), c'est le seul accessoire vestimentaire que tu ne peux pas enlever. Et j'attends de les voir aller se baigner avec a dans les eaux tropicales : vu de dessous les requins vont les prendre pour des raies et hop !, "les dents de la mer" again !
 ::ptdr:: 

Bon, pour les motards, on pourrait rajouter un aspect "_m'as-tu vu_" en plus, par-dessus l'aspect protection : entre ceux qui portent du Furygan (les purs de chez pur), ceux qui affichent firement H-D avec leur longue barbe de zz-top, ceux avec la tte de mort de pirate venant du fin fond de la Californie, on retrouve un peu l'aspect tribu, sont pas trop mchants ( part certains Hell's  certains concerts...  ::(: ), on n'est vraiment pas dans la mme dimension.

Et je pense qu'on devrait faire un peu plus attention  qui on vend les quipes de foot et autres commerces de luxe sur les Champs-z...

----------


## jmi57

> Et ensuite les gentils cathos, puis les gentils protestants puis les gentils juifs, les gentils bouddhistes, les gentils har-krishna (ah non, eux c'est une secte qui n'a pas russi) viendront demander * juste titre* de la thune...


Tout--fait. Le mot "gentil" tait ironique car c'est  peu prs le terme utilis par les mdias...
Je pense que l'Etat ne doit pas financer la religion... L'tat doit respecter toutes les religions ou mouvements religieux sans faire de diffrence. 




> Euh, non : 
> - les difices religieux ont en plus une dimension spirituelle (= s'adressant  l'esprit -- qui a dit "_manipulation de l'esprit_" ?) que n'ont pas les autres difices ;


Pour un croyant oui. Pour un athe, non.




> - le costume de motard c'est plus une carrosserie de protection contre les risques de la route et les rigueurs de l'environnement qu'autre chose ! Combien de motards qui font les kks sur la Cte d'azur l't en tongs, bermuda et chemisette, mmmh ?
> - le costume de plonge c'est un peu la mme chose : va passer 30 minutes dans une eau  15 et on en reparle ; par contre les tloches ne se privent pas de nous exhiber de magnifiques naades en bikini et tuba quand il s'agit de faire la promo des les paradisiaques ;
> - le maillot de bain si tu l'enlves il reste plus rien et a va troubler l'ordre public, on oublie ;
> - le burkmachin (a m'arrache les doigts ce truc ), c'est le seul accessoire vestimentaire que tu ne peux pas enlever.


Ok certains vtements ont des spcialits, et alors ?
Tu peux complter ta liste :
- Un Gore-Tex protge de la pluie
- Une casquette empche d'avoir des coups de soleils...
Le burkini, pour une musulmane, a en effet une connotation religieuse et il est trs difficile pour elle de l'changer pour un monokini... Mais bon a reste un vtement.

Edit : Pour le costume de motard, c'est une rfrence  une photo qui tourne sur les rseaux sociaux en ce moment
http://www.koreus.com/image/motardkini.html




> Et j'attends de les voir aller se baigner avec a dans les eaux tropicales : vu de dessous les requins vont les prendre pour des raies et hop !, "les dents de la mer" again !


Oui bon d'accord, pour le requin, un burkini est moins digeste qu'un string de bain...
Je change d'avis en fait : il faut interdire le burkini car c'est dangereux pour les requins !

----------


## ManusDei

> moi j'ai une question : le pognon pour son fonctionnement, il le trouve o, le systme religieux de confession catholique implant en France ?
> 
> a vient de Rome et des qutes et dons plus du bizness (pinard, liqueurs, fromages, etc.), ou bien l'tat participe ?


En partie dans ses fonds propres, en partie dans les caisses de l'Etat Franais. C'est l'histoire de l'article 4 de la loi de 1905 et de la loi de 1907.
L'article 4 de la loi de 1905 prvoyait que les Eglises (catho et protestantes) crent des associations cultuelles et prennent possession des lieux de culte en 1907. Elles ne l'ont pas fait car elles taient opposes  la loi et que a cote cher  entretenir. Donc il y a eu la loi du 1907, l'Etat est propritaire de tous les lieux de culte consacrs avant 1905 (les glises aux communes, les cathdrales  l'Etat, les clotres et autres je sais pas), mais n'a pas la jouissance du bien. On peut faire des concerts et installer des muses comme a se fait beaucoup, mais uniquement avec l'accord du diocse. Et vu qu'on finance l'entretien, on finance largement les lieux de culte chrtien.

Ce qui revient exactement  la mme chose que les mairies qui construisent et entretiennent quelques mosques et les prtent aux musulmans. Mais a gueule moins pour les glises :p




> Comme a, aussi, dat du 18 aot,  propos de la bagarre de Sisco : source
> Si c'est pas un trouble  l'ordre public, a, alors je ne sais pas ce que c'est...


Pas grand chose  voir avec la religion donc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Merci  Souviron pour ces liens.  :+1:

----------


## Jipt

> Edit : Pour le costume de motard, c'est une rfrence  une photo qui tourne sur *les rseaux sociaux* en ce moment
> http://www.koreus.com/image/motardkini.html


Ah, c'est un lieu que je ne frquente absolument pas, mis  part un peu de forum sur dvlp et un autre.
Merci pour la tof'.
Ils sont fous ces deux motards : ils doivent crever de chaud l-dessous, a doit tre l'enfer, ou alors c'est pour alimenter le buzzz, c'est un coup mont et ils ne sont rests que le temps de la prise de vue ?




> Oui bon d'accord, pour le requin, un burkini est moins digeste qu'un string de bain...
> Je change d'avis en fait : il faut interdire le burkini car c'est dangereux pour les requins !


Exactement ! Comme les sacs en plastique avec lesquels tant de bestioles s'touffent  ::furax:: 




> --snip--


Merci pour les prcisions dtailles.




> [ propos de Sisco]
> Pas grand chose  voir avec la religion donc.


Non, comme ici quand hier c'est parti  donf' dans les histoires de bouffe et de menu  la cantoche : on part d'un truc prcis et au bout d'un certain temps on est  des annes-lumire du truc -- c'est la vie  ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

Pour rajouter un dtail sur les lois de 1905 et 1907, il me semble qu'il serait par exemple illgal de vendre ou louer une glise inutilise pour en faire une bote de nuit (vu l'paisseur des murs tu risques pas de dranger les voisins pourtant). 

Je dis bien il me semble, je suis pas juriste et mes souvenirs du bouquin sur la loi sont un peu lointains.

----------


## Jipt

Tiens, pour balancer un peu d'huile sur le feu, voil ce que j'ai dcouvert, par hasard en cherchant autre chose ; on croit rver :



> "Il faut exciser toutes les femmes afin que la dbauche n'existe plus sur terre", a dclar mercredi Ismal Berdiev, mufti du Daguestan, une rpublique  majorit musulmane,  l'agence de presse russe Interfax.


source

J'aimerais bien l'avis de Conan Lord...

----------


## yildiz-online

Ce sera pas le 1er chef dtat  avoir dit une nerie, l'excision n'est pas islamique, uniquement la circoncision.

----------


## Invit

> J'aimerais bien l'avis de Conan Lord...


Hh, j'en pense que ce type devrait tre pendu par les roubignoles, a te convient ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens, pour balancer un peu d'huile sur le feu, voil ce que j'ai dcouvert, par hasard en cherchant autre chose ; on croit rver :
> 
> source
> 
> J'aimerais bien l'avis de Conan Lord...



Les papes vont bien crier de ne pas utiliser de prservatif  des populations africaines qui meurent par milliers du sida... 

S'il fallait s'arrter sur chaque connerie prononce par un religieux ou un politicien... ^^

Au pire, il n'y a pas besoin d'aller chercher des phrases prononces par des mecs  l'autre bout du monde, tu vas passer un dimanche matin  la messe, et tu auras ton lot d'neries sur lesquelles rigoler / halluciner / dprimer.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Les papes vont bien crier de ne pas utiliser de prservatif  des populations africaines qui meurent par milliers du sida...


Oui, mais  nuancer tout de mme, ils proposent une alternative : l'abstinence. En thorie, leur dogme leur imposerait de ne passer  l'acte que dans l'objectif de faire un enfant (pour cela il faut retirer le prservatif).

Au del des question morales ou des convictions, cela reste la solution la plus fiable (je n'ai pas dit efficace ou meilleure). En effet, on voit que peu de vierges tre atteint du SIDA  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## azouzmenai24

La chose la plus importante qu' a cre  le bon dieu et l' a envoy sur terre c'est bien ltre humain.  
la femme pour les musulmans c'est une  perle qui a une grande valeur vis a vis la socit musulmane , et pour cela la femme dans l'Islam doit tre voile.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, mais  nuancer tout de mme, ils proposent une alternative : l'abstinence. En thorie, leur dogme leur imposerait de ne passer  l'acte que dans l'objectif de faire un enfant (pour cela il faut retirer le prservatif).
> 
> Au del des question morales ou des convictions, cela reste la solution la plus fiable (je n'ai pas dit efficace ou meilleure). En effet, on voit que peu de vierges tre atteint du SIDA .


Bah les terroristes aussi te proposent une alternative  l'excision : la mort, dans les deux cas, cela stop la dbauche sur Terre...  ::ptdr:: 

Vous n'tes jamais contents aussi, faites un effort !  ::aie:: 


Pour les vierges et le Sida, a dpend, une vierge peut choper le sida via fellation / sodomie / seringue / ...  :;): 

Et puis ils croient bien  des vierges qui tombent enceintes, alors pourquoi qu'elles pourraient pas choper le sida aussi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> Pour les vierges et le Sida, a dpend, une vierge peut choper le sida via fellation / sodomie


Oui, mais elle est plus vierge ensuite.




> / seringue / ...


Oui, c'est pour cela que j'ai parl de "peu".
Aprs le prservatif ne protge pas vraiment contre les seringues  ::mouarf:: .




> Et puis ils croient bien  des vierges qui tombent enceintes, alors pourquoi qu'elles pourraient pas choper le sida aussi ?


Rhoo ne soit pas ridicule, tout le monde sait parfaitement que le sain nectar du tout puissant est bni, pas de vilaines MST ou autres produits diabolique. C'est du 100% naturel, sans gluten.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, mais elle est plus vierge ensuite.


Ah ? On ne doit pas avoir la mme dfinition de "vierge" alors. xD

Enfin je vais faire mon Jipt :

"elle n'est plus vierge ensuite" 

ou 

"elle est + vierge ensuite" 

? 

 ::aie:: 

(Bon dans les deux cas je ne suis pas d'accord de toutes faons ^^)

----------


## souviron34

> la femme pour les musulmans c'est une  perle qui a une grande valeur vis a vis la socit musulmane , et pour cela la femme dans l'Islam doit tre voile.


Ben voila...

Tout est dit..  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Ah ? On ne doit pas avoir la mme dfinition de "vierge" alors. xD


Par dfinition relations sexuelles => non vierge.

----------


## Zirak

> Par dfinition relations sexuelles => non vierge.


Je reformule mon message prcdent, nous avons la mme dfinition, mais ce n'est pas la mme que pour certaines personnes ou religieux (qui ne se base que sur l'tat de l'hymen de la femme, encore plus si on reste dans le cadre de l'poque de la vierge Marie). 

Mea Culpa, j'ai tap mon message prcdent trop prcipitamment, a m'apprendra !

----------


## Neckara

> Je reformule mon message prcdent, nous avons la mme dfinition, mais ce n'est pas la mme que pour certaines personnes ou religieux (qui ne se base que sur l'tat de l'hymen de la femme, encore plus si on reste dans le cadre de l'poque de la vierge Marie).


Parce que la sodomie/fellation taient interdits/"inconcevable" et passibles de la peine de mort.

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que la sodomie/fellation taient interdits/"inconcevable" et passibles de la peine de mort.


Oui enfin c'est comme au boulot, y'a la thorie d'un ct et la ralit de l'autre.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Par dfinition relations sexuelles => non vierge.


Mais jamais de la vie ! La virginit, par dfinition, c'est la prsence de l'hymen. Mais qu'est-ce qu'on vous a appris en cour de rcr ???

D'ailleurs, dans ma jeunesse (bien lointaine, maintenant...), j'avais un pote qui sortait avec une juive et qui m'a bien expliqu que pour elles (oui, au pluriel, a concerne les meufs de confession juive), il fallait arriver vierges au mariage, donc en avant sodomie et fellation.
Point.

Et tiens, en faisant des recherches sur l'hymen, on tombe sur a par exemple :

----------


## foetus

Certaines musulmanes se font reconstituer l'hymen et au japon une tradition c'est (c'tait ???) de se marier en montrant son drap tach de sang.

Source Nuit de noces:



> Mais, dans de nombreuses cultures, la nuit de noces est associe  la perte de la virginit pour la femme. Exhiber le drap ou le pagne tach de sang est une pratique courante.

----------


## Jipt

> Certaines musulmanes se font reconstituer l'hymen et au japon une tradition c'est (c'tait ???) de se marier en montrant son drap tach de sang.
> 
> Source Nuit de noces:


Et c'est aussi une grosse connerie, car certaines femmes ne saignent pas (qu'est-ce qu'elles ont d entendre, les pauvrettes...)





> La chose la plus importante qu'a cre  le bon dieu et l'a envoy sur terre c'est bien ltre humain.  
> la femme pour les musulmans c'est une perle qui a une grande valeur vis a vis la socit musulmane, et pour cela la femme dans l'Islam doit tre voile.


Mais l'homme a autant de valeur (c'est--dire 0, zro, oui, nib, que dalle, quand on voit comment l'humanit se comporte avec elle-mme) et si pour cette raison foireuse et vaseuse la femme doit tre voile, alors l'homme aussi...

Vais me casser sur Mars, moi, je sens que a va pas traner si a continue comme a...

----------


## Neckara

> Mais jamais de la vie ! La virginit, par dfinition, c'est la prsence de l'hymen. Mais qu'est-ce qu'on vous a appris en cour de rcr ???


Non. Tu peux ouvrir un dictionnaire si tu n'es pas convaincu.




> D'ailleurs, dans ma jeunesse (bien lointaine, maintenant...), j'avais un pote qui sortait avec une juive et qui m'a bien expliqu que pour elles (oui, au pluriel, a concerne les meufs de confession juive), il fallait arriver vierges au mariage, donc en avant sodomie et fellation.
> Point.


http://www.youscribe.com/catalogue/r...daisme-2502226

Ta juive me semble soit pas trs fut-fut, soit...

----------


## Invit

On trouve les deux dfinitions dans le TLF. Qui n'a jamais eu de relations sexuelles et [En parlant d'une femme,] qui a encore l'hymen.

----------


## Jipt

> Non. Tu peux ouvrir un dictionnaire si tu n'es pas convaincu.
> 
> Ta juive me semble soit pas trs fut-fut, soit...


Mon Larousse de 2003 me dit,  l'article "vierge" : "se dit d'une personne qui n'a jamais eu de relations sexuelles."

On est bien d'accord : l'anus n'tant pas un organe sexuel, pas plus que la bouche, sodomie et fellation ne sont pas des rapports sexuels stricto sensu.

http://www.youscribe.com/catalogue/r...daisme-2502226

De toute faon, ils racontent des couenneries dans ton lien (qu'on peut mme pas faire de copier/coller,  ::furax::  -- c'tait  propos du gaspillage de semence et, l aussi, stricto sensu fellation et sodomie sont un gaspillage. Voir le 3e ) 
mh, ces textes ont t crits pour arranger les affaires de l'crivain et de ses petits copains, pas plus.

Bon, a va encore partir en sucette, je sens... (et sans jeux de mots,  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Invit

> On est bien d'accord : l'anus n'tant pas un organe sexuel, pas plus que la bouche, sodomie et fellation ne sont pas des rapports sexuels stricto sensu.


Dans "rapports sexuels", rien ne dit qu'il faut que les organes sexuels des deux parties soient utiliss. Le pnis tant un organe sexuel, a marche pour la sodomie et la fellation.
D'ailleurs, le TLF admet une dfinition encore plus gnrale : Relatif aux rapports amoureux charnels.
Par contre, tu as raison quand tu dis que "vierge" est souvent utilis pour qualifier une femmes qui a encore l'hymen. L ou tu as tort, c'est que les deux sens existent. Il n'y a pas de stricto sensu dans ce cas.

----------


## Neckara

> On est bien d'accord : l'anus n'tant pas un organe sexuel, pas plus que la bouche, sodomie et fellation ne sont pas des rapports sexuels stricto sensu.


Et ton engin, c'est quoi ? C'est pas un organe sexuel ?
D'ailleurs la loi va dans ce sens, si un des deux partenaires n'est pas consentant, c'est un viol.


Acadmie franaise (8me dition) :



> (1)*VIERGE.* n. f. Fille qui n'a eu commerce avec aucun homme.
> *VIERGE* est aussi adjectif des deux genres et se dit des Hommes  qui n'ont eu commerce avec aucune femme, des femmes qui n'ont eu  commerce avec aucun homme.





> _Avoir commerce, tre en commerce avec..._ se dit aussi des Rapports charnels entre deux personnes de sexe diffrent.

----------


## Jipt

Ah, je n'ai vu que maintenant ta rponse de 19 h 49, dsol.



> Dans "rapports sexuels", rien ne dit qu'il faut que les organes sexuels des deux parties soient utiliss. Le pnis tant un organe sexuel, a marche pour la sodomie et la fellation.


Je me suis peut-tre un peu enflamm sur ce coup-l, ce que je veux dire c'est que, *pour moi*, il faut que les organes sexuels *des deux parties* soient utilises, sinon, *pour moi*, il s'agit simplement de rapports *sensuels*.

Les rapports sexuels, la sexualit, tout a procde de la reproduction,  la diffrence des jeux sensuels.

Et je pense que dans les temps anciens, un homme voulait tre sr que son pouse tait vierge pour tre sr qu'il serait bien le pre des enfants (des fils !) qu'elle mettrait au monde. Parce que les tests gntiques de paternit, en ces temps loigns, euh...

----------


## souviron34

> Dans "rapports sexuels", rien ne dit qu'il faut que les organes sexuels des deux parties soient utiliss. Le pnis tant un organe sexuel, a marche pour la sodomie et la fellation.
> D'ailleurs, le TLF admet une dfinition encore plus gnrale : Relatif aux rapports amoureux charnels.
> Par contre, tu as raison quand tu dis que "vierge" est souvent utilis pour qualifier une femmes qui a encore l'hymen. L ou tu as tort, c'est que les deux sens existent. Il n'y a pas de stricto sensu dans ce cas.


Tu peux envisager les 2, mais dans les *religions*, et en particulier la juive et la musulmane, il ne s'agit *que* de la "dfloration" de l'hymen fminin.. (_on se demande bien d'ailleurs si les puceaux qui se font sauter avec des ceintures d'explosifs vont intresser les pucelles l-haut !!_ )

D'ou effectivement la coutume juive de montrer les draps - j'avais une copine de fac juive allemande (_et prof de franais_) qui a t oblige, lors de son mariage  Francfort en 1983, de montrer  la fentre des draps "rouges" alors qu'elle sortait avec son mec depuis plus de 6 ans ... 

Et dans la plupart des civilisations - _tiens c'est bizarre, pourquoi on ferait pas l'inverse ?? -_ les puceaux passent  l'age adulte sexuel souvent avec une prostitue...  souvent accompagns/zieuts par le pre et/ou la mre.. et eux ont droit  une sance d'initiation ou "rite de passage" pour la pubert (_scarification, chasse, combat, etc etc_).. Chez les pucelles ce "rite" est en gnral une excision ou une mutilation quelquonque, ou alors le mariage direct avec un vieux "riche" (localement)..

D'ailleurs, la remarque du sieur plus haut .. Ca me fait bien rigoler.. Pourquoi les jeunes hommes auraient droit  une vierge pour leur mariage et pas les jeunes demoiselles  un puceau pour leur mariage ???


En fait, l'homme est un porc, donc il est impur de toutes faons...  ::mrgreen::  

Du coup je vois pas pourquoi les femmes devraient se passer de porc pour manger.. Ni pourquoi elles devraient accepter des porcs et les hommes seraient si dlicats qu'ils ne supporteraient que la puret absolue... Pvs ti-chous si fragiles ....



Ca me rappelle une chanson de Ramon Pippin (_le groupe "Odeurs", prcd du groupe "Au bonheur des Dames"_) :




> Dans chaque homme il y a un porc latent
> Dans chaque port il y a une femme qui l'attend

----------


## foetus

Tiens en parlant de chanson, voici les cathos amricains (*)





* -> 




Attention c'est un groupe humoristique

----------


## Jipt

> D'ailleurs, la remarque du sieur plus haut .. Ca me fait bien rigoler.. Pourquoi les jeunes hommes auraient droit  une vierge pour leur mariage et pas *les jeunes demoiselles  un puceau* pour leur mariage ???


Mais tu veux les achever  ::ptdr:: 

Rappelle-toi le moustachu :
Qua//tre//vingt//quin//ze//fois-sur-cent (les "//" c'est pour marquer le tempo)
la//fa//me//s'em//merdans//baisant
etc.



- - - 



> * -> Attention c'est un groupe humoristique


Z'auraient pu sous-titrer, qu'entre l'argot, l'accent et le dbit ultra rapide, dur dur...




> Tiens en parlant de chanson, voici les cathos amricains (*)






Celles qui apprennent la fellation derrire l'glise ?



> They're learning to blow
> All the Catholic Boys!


Si vous pouvez accder  la page YTb, certains commentaires sont sympathiques

Mais c'est le mme qui crivait : 


> Environment laws were not passed to protect our air and water... they were passed to get votes.


L'avait tout compris, le Franky !

----------


## Neckara

> Tu peux envisager les 2, mais dans les *religions*, et en particulier la juive et la musulmane, il ne s'agit *que* de la "dfloration" de l'hymen fminin..


Tu as une source ?

Si on ne regarde la "dfloration" de l'hymen fminin, c'est aussi parce que c'est la seule chose qu'on peut regarder. Comment tu fais pour savoir s'il n'y a jamais eu sodomie/fellation ?
Il n'y a pas que la paternit, mais aussi les MSTs qui taient dj connues depuis l'antiquit.

Dans la religion juive, la sodomie/fellation sont des rapport sexuel et sont par consquent interdits avant le mariage, comme le montre le lien que j'ai cit.
Dans la religion musulmane, idem les relations sexuelles avant le mariages sont interdites, que ce soit sodomie ou fellation.


C'est histoire de "conserver sa virginit de devant" en se faisant "sauter par derrire", c'est juste tre malhonnte envers soit-mme et ses propres croyances. Personnellement je n'ai que peu de respect pour ce genre de personnes. Qu'une personne fasse l'amour avant le mariage ou se prserve, pas de problme c'est son choix. Mais qu'elle n'hsite pas  s'envoyer en l'air et prtende d'tre encore "pure" au yeux de sa religion, c'est juste profondment hypocrite.

----------


## Jipt

> *C'est histoire* de "conserver sa virginit de devant" en se faisant "sauter par derrire", c'est juste tre malhonnte envers soit-mme et ses propres croyances.


_C'est histoire_...
_Ces histoires_ ou _Cette histoire_ ?
Essaye d'crire correctement sinon on ne comprend rien en premire lecture, et on passe du temps  se demander qu'est-ce que tu as voulu dire, avec le risque de passer  ct.
N'ai-je point conseill dans ma signature de *se relire* aprs avoir post ? Je signe pour rien, alors ? C'est lassant, de bon matin, quand le premier post commence comme a...

Parce que a aurait aussi pu tre _C'est histoire de blabla..._, a se dit, mais le reste n'tait pas raccord et l'ensemble ne voulait plus rien dire.
Et il faudrait qu'on fasse confiance  tes crits ?
 ::roll:: 




> Qu'une personne fasse l'amour avant le mariage ou se prserve, pas de problme c'est son choix. Mais qu'elle n'hsite pas  s'envoyer en l'air et prtende d'tre encore "pure" aux yeux de sa religion, c'est juste *profondment hypocrite*.


Ben c'est simplement qu'elle s'adapte  sa religion, celles-ci tant hypocrites  la base ! Je rcris ce que j'ai post hier :


> mh, ces textes ont t crits pour arranger les affaires de l'crivain et de ses petits copains, pas plus.

----------


## jmi57

> _C'est histoire_...
> _Ces histoires_ ou _Cette histoire_ ?
> Essaye d'crire correctement sinon on ne comprend rien en premire lecture, et on passe du temps  se demander qu'est-ce que tu as voulu dire, avec le risque de passer  ct.
> N'ai-je point conseill dans ma signature de *se relire* aprs avoir post ? Je signe pour rien, alors ? C'est lassant, de bon matin, quand le premier post commence comme a...
> 
> Parce que a aurait aussi pu tre _C'est histoire de blabla..._, a se dit, mais le reste n'tait pas raccord et l'ensemble ne voulait plus rien dire.
> Et il faudrait qu'on fasse confiance  tes crits ?


Je ne vois pas le problme... J'avais trs bien compris la phrase ds la premire lecture.

Edit : D'aprs l'acadmie franaise, cette expression est utilise uniquement oralement
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/his...u-sens-de-pour

----------


## Neckara

> Ben c'est simplement qu'elle s'adapte  sa religion, celles-ci tant hypocrites  la base !


C'est faux sur tellement de points que je ne sais mme pas par o commencer.


Dj, si tu commences  "t'adapter" de la sorte, tu n'as en soit plus aucune obligation, dont celle de rester vierge avant le mariage. Donc prtexter la religion pour conserver sa "virginit de devant", c'est *hypocrite*. Ce n'est pas la religion, mais un choix personnel.

La religion avance un certain nombre de principes. On les respecte ou on ne les respecte pas. Faire croire qu'on respecte un principe alors qu'on ne le respecte qu' moiti ce qui nous arrange, c'est *hypocrite*. C'est comme dire qu'on est pas gay aprs avoir fait l'amour entre hommes parce qu'on a dit avant l'acte "no homo", donc a compte pas  ::cfou:: . Ou de ne pas tenir une promesse, parce qu'on avait crois les doigts, donc a compte pas.

Suivre les obligations religieuses sans comprendre ce qu'il y a derrire, se considrer religieux juste en perptrant un ensemble d'acte qu'on aura choisit sans mme savoir leur justification religieuse, l encore c'est *hypocrite*.


La religion vient uniquement pour justifier ce qui nous arrange, "c'est ma religion qui m'impose blablabla". C'est faux, ce sont eux qui s'imposent ce qu'ils veulent sous prtexte de la religion, et qui *choisissent* les principes qu'ils respecteront. La religion ne leur impose rien du tout, la preuve, ils arrivent  "s'arranger".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas grand chose  voir avec la religion donc.


Heu ! C'est une conclusion htive, il me semble ! Quelles sont les relles motivations de ces musulmans ? Privatises la plage (mme temporairement) afin de la rendre "pure" en conformit avec leur pratique d'un islam radical ?

a dmontre surtout ce que certains, comme moi, dnonons dans divers sujets, il y a une volont d'islamis la France de la part d'une partie de la communaut musulmane et l'ensemble de cette communaut, ainsi que les association de pseudo dfense de ceci ou de cela sont coupables de laisser-faire.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Heu ! C'est une conclusion htive, il me semble ! Quelles sont les relles motivations de ces musulmans ? Privatises la plage (mme temporairement) afin de la rendre "pure" en conformit avec leur pratique d'un islam radical ?
> 
> a dmontre surtout ce que certains, comme moi, dnonons dans divers sujets, il y a une volont d'islamis la France de la part d'une partie de la communaut musulmane et l'ensemble de cette communaut, ainsi que les association de pseudo dfense de ceci ou de cela sont coupables de laisser-faire.


Et pourquoi tout ramener  la religion alors que rien dans le texte ne dit que a en est la cause.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne est musulmane qu'absolument tous ses intrts sont lis  la religion, ce sont des tres humains comme toi et moi qui avons aussi des motivations trs terre  terre.

Un exemple, dans ma rue, il y a un caf, ce qui me gne ce n'est pas la vente d'alcool, ce qui serait un motif religieux, non, ce qui m'ennuie c'est le fait que des gens ivres beuglent pendant la nuit, ce qui est pnible en t avec les fentres ouvertes, sentiment partag par des gens de toutes confessions qui aiment bien dormir la nuit.

Mais si je dit qu'un caf me drange, y aura toujours quelqu'un pour faire un raccourci infond parce que c'est tellement plus facile et arrangeant.

----------


## Zirak

> Privatises la plage (mme temporairement) afin de la rendre "pure" en conformit avec leur pratique d'un islam radical ?


Ou juste avoir un bout de plage sans pleins d'inconnus pour pouvoir faire une fte en prive, comme des centaines de franais blancs (ou pas) et athes (ou cathos ou autres) le font tous les ans, en privatisant des restos, des salles de concerts, des boites de nuits ou autres, et o cela ne te gne pas bizarrement.

Pourquoi, comme le dit yildiz, cela aurait forcment  voir avec la religion, et encore plus forcment avec des radicaux ?

On se demande qui les fait les conclusions htives...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou juste avoir un bout de plage sans pleins d'inconnus pour pouvoir faire une fte en prive, comme des centaines de franais blancs (ou pas) et athes (ou cathos ou autres) le font tous les ans, en privatisant des restos, des salles de concerts, des boites de nuits ou autres, et o cela ne te gne pas bizarrement.
> 
> Pourquoi, comme le dit yildiz, cela aurait forcment  voir avec la religion, et encore plus forcment avec des radicaux ?
> 
> On se demande qui les fait les conclusions htives...


Je ne fais pas de conclusion, justement. Je dis juste que conclure qu'il n'y a pas de raisons religieuses, en l'tat, c'est faire une conclusion htive.
Ensuite, je vois une grosse diffrence entre louer un restaurant, une salle de concert, une boite de nuit et investir une plage pour en interdire l'accs aux autres ! En effet, a ne me gne pas que des personnes LOUENT un lieu priv ou public (c'est--dire appartenant  une mairie et qui permet  des gens de louer des salles moyennant  rmunration ou pas), par contre, a me gne en effet que des individus (qu'ils soient blancs, noirs, verts, jaunes, bleus, cathos, juifs, musulmans, athes, bouddhistes ou adeptes de la Grande Baleine Cosmique, ...) s'approprient de manire illgale un espace public, sans autorisation et qu'ils agressent les autres.

A noter qu'au dbut de cette histoire, cela a t prsent comme un acte raciste et islamophobe, et relay par le CCIF !

----------


## Zirak

> Je dis juste que conclure qu'il n'y a pas de raisons religieuses, en l'tat, c'est faire une conclusion htive.


Cela a pourtant t confirm par le magistrat en charge de l'affaire, je ne vois pas ce qu'il te faut de plus...





> Ensuite, je vois une grosse diffrence entre louer un restaurant, une salle de concert, une boite de nuit et investir une plage pour en interdire l'accs aux autres ! En effet, a ne me gne pas que des personnes LOUENT un lieu priv ou public (c'est--dire appartenant  une mairie et qui permet  des gens de louer des salles moyennant  rmunration ou pas), par contre, a me gne en effet que des individus (qu'ils soient blancs, noirs, verts, jaunes, bleus, cathos, juifs, musulmans, athes, bouddhistes ou adeptes de la Grande Baleine Cosmique, ...) s'approprient de manire illgale un espace public, sans autorisation et qu'ils agressent les autres.


L-dessus on est d'accord, mais comme tu le dis, c'est valable pour tout le monde, donc rien  voir avec l'Islam, au final, ces musulmans ne sont peut-tre mme pas croyants...  

(Car oui scoop, tous les maghrbins ne sont pas tous musulmans / croyants...).





> A noter qu'au dbut de cette histoire, cela a t prsent comme un acte raciste et islamophobe, et relay par le CCIF !


C'est ptet aussi qu'au dbut, tous les journaux et autres ont annoncs que les troubles avaient eu lieu  cause d'un burkini qui n'existait mme pas ? (Suffit de remonter un peu dans le fil, Jipt tait venu prsent cela comme argument anti-burkini justement).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cela a pourtant t confirm par le magistrat en charge de l'affaire, je ne vois pas ce qu'il te faut de plus...


Je crois que c'est toi qui a mal lu.




> Ni *personnes radicalises* d'un ct ni mchants racistes de l'autre. .


Les mots sont trs importants. "Radicaliser" ne signifie pas qu'ils ne sont pas musulmans et pratiquants. 
Ensuite, paragraphe suivant, nous avons



> Les premiers incidents ont dbut plus tt dans la journe, lorsque les baigneurs, parmi lesquelles des *femmes habilles et voiles*, ont voulu  s'approprier  la petite crique, selon les mots du procureur.


Le fait que les femmes soient voiles, semble grandement attester que l'on a affaire  des musulmans pratiquants. 

Il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame, hein ! "Pas radicaliser" ne signifie pas "pas pratiquant" ! 

Le procureur ne dit pas qu'il n'y a rien  voir avec la religion, mais qu'il n'y a pas de radicalisation, c'est diffrent !

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois que c'est toi qui a mal lu.
> 
> Les mots sont trs importants. "Radicaliser" ne signifie pas qu'ils ne sont pas musulmans et pratiquants. 
> Ensuite, paragraphe suivant, nous avons
> 
> Le fait que les femmes soient voiles, semble grandement attester que l'on a affaire  des musulmans pratiquants. 
> 
> Il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame, hein ! "Pas radicaliser" ne signifie pas "pas pratiquant" ! 
> 
> Le procureur ne dit pas qu'il n'y a rien  voir avec la religion, mais qu'il n'y a pas de radicalisation, c'est diffrent !


Et donc du fait qu'il y avait la prsence de femme voiles, cela signifie qu'ils essayaient d'islamiser la plage et la France ? Et qu'il essayaient de "privatiser" la plage pour pouvoir pratiquer un islam "radical" ? (ce sont tes mots hein.)

Tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances, mais tu essais quand mme de dverser tes ides pas trs "amicales", histoire de continuer  mettre de l'huile sur le feu. C'est bien pour faire diminuer les animosits entre franais...


Cela aurait t entre 2 groupes de franais, tout le monde s'en serait compltement battu les roubignoles, cela n'aurait t qu'une "baston" comme une autre, mais il y avait X femmes voiles dans le fond de la scne, alors forcment, c'est un problme d'Islam... C'est pathtique...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et donc du fait qu'il y avait la prsence de femme voiles, cela signifie qu'ils essayaient d'islamiser la plage et la France ? Et qu'il essayaient de "privatiser" la plage pour pouvoir pratiquer un islam "radical" ? (ce sont tes mots hein.)


Non, ce ne sont pas mes mots ! 
Je dis que la prsence de femmes voiles, fait qu'il devient difficile de supprimer la connotation religieuse de la revendication d'un simple revers de la main. C'est tout ! 




> Tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances, mais tu essais quand mme de dverser tes ides pas trs "amicales", histoire de continuer  mettre de l'huile sur le feu. C'est bien pour faire diminuer les animosits entre franais...


Mais de quelle huile, et de quel feu parles-tu enfin ? 
Je te rponds  tes allgations fausses, c'est tout.




> Cela aurait t entre 2 groupes de franais, tout le monde s'en serait compltement battu les roubignoles, cela n'aurait t qu'une "baston" comme une autre, mais il y avait X femmes voiles dans le fond de la scne, alors forcment, c'est un problme d'Islam... C'est pathtique...


Ben, le fait qu'on est affaire  des musulmans pratiquants, a en fait effectivement un problme d'islam. a aurait t des juifs pratiquants que a aurait t un problme juif, a aurait t des catholiques pratiquants que a aurait t un problme catholique, a aurait t des indpendantistes corses que a aurait t un problme corse. 
C'est pas de ma faute, si ? A part le fait que j'appelle un chat, un chat, je ne vois pas ce qui te pose problme !  ::koi::

----------


## Zirak

> Non, ce ne sont pas mes mots !





> Heu ! C'est une conclusion htive, il me semble ! *Quelles sont les relles motivations de ces musulmans ? Privatises la plage (mme temporairement) afin de la rendre "pure" en conformit avec leur pratique d'un islam radical ?*
> 
> a dmontre surtout ce que certains, comme moi, dnonons dans divers sujets,* il y a une volont d'islamis la France de la part d'une partie de la communaut musulmane* et l'ensemble de cette communaut, ainsi que les association de pseudo dfense de ceci ou de cela sont coupables de laisser-faire.


Ce ne sont pas tes mots hein...

Et tu en arrives  ce genre de phrases, car il y avait X femmes voiles sur les lieux, qui n'ont peut-tre pas particip  l'chauffoure, et qui n'avait peut-tre rien demand du tout ? Quel est le cheminement ? 





> Je dis que la prsence de femmes voiles, fait qu'il devient difficile de supprimer la connotation religieuse de la revendication d'un simple revers de la main. C'est tout !


Mais rien ne te permet non plus de dire que la revendication avait une connotation religieuse, c'est pourtant ce que tu en conclue.




> Mais de quelle huile, et de quel feu parles-tu enfin ? 
> Je te rponds  tes allgations fausses, c'est tout.


Euh non, dj c'est moi qui ai rebondi sur tes propos, toi tu citais ManusDei. 

Et je parle de l'huile que tu dverses en insinuant qu'il y a un rapport avec la religion musulmane alors que tu n'en sais strictement rien ! Et au final, vu que vous tes pleins  le faire, a se finit en "echauffoure" organise par des musulmans qui essayaient d'islamiser la plage pour pratiquer leur islam intgriste radical en sa baignant en Burkini, et a devient un problme national. Alors qu'en fait, c'tait peut-tre juste quelques connards d'origine maghrbine (y'en a de toutes les origines), qui ont voulu avoir le bout de plage pour eux tout seul, sans que leurs femmes n'aient rien demand, et qui se sont frits avec des locaux qui voulaient y aller aussi.  





> Ben, le fait qu'on est affaire  des musulmans pratiquants, *a en fait effectivement un problme d'islam*. a aurait t des juifs pratiquants que a aurait t un problme juif, a aurait t des catholiques pratiquants que a aurait t un problme catholique, a aurait t des indpendantistes corses que a aurait t un problme corse. 
> C'est pas de ma faute, si ? A part le fait que j'appelle un chat, un chat, je ne vois pas ce qui te pose problme !


Bah non, tant que le problme n'a pas pour origine un motif religieux ou une revendication religieuse (ce dont on a pas la preuve pour le moment), ce n'est pas un problme d'islam, mais juste un problme tout court. C'est toi qui en fait un problme d'islam...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce ne sont pas tes mots hein...
> 
> Et tu en arrives  ce genre de phrases, car il y avait X femmes voiles sur les lieux, qui n'ont peut-tre pas particip  l'chauffoure, et qui n'avait peut-tre rien demand du tout ? Quel est le cheminement ? 
> 
> Mais rien ne te permet non plus de dire que la revendication avait une connotation religieuse, c'est pourtant ce que tu en conclue.


Ce que je voulais montr, c'est qu'il tait tout  fait impossible de tirer une conclusion ou une autre, et que ce qu'affirmait Manus Dei  (et toi ensuite) ne pouvait pas tre dduit des lments que l'on a, pas plus, bien videmment que ce que j'ai affirm pour tenter d'expliquer mes propos. 

Je ne tire aucune conclusion, pour la seule raison que je n'ai pas les lments pour le faire.




> Et je parle de l'huile que tu dverses en insinuant qu'il y a un rapport avec la religion musulmane alors que tu n'en sais strictement rien ! Et au final, vu que vous tes pleins  le faire, a se finit en "echauffoure" organise par des musulmans qui essayaient d'islamiser la plage pour pratiquer leur islam intgriste radical en sa baignant en Burkini, et a devient un problme national. Alors qu'en fait, c'tait peut-tre juste quelques connards d'origine maghrbine (y'en a de toutes les origines), qui ont voulu avoir le bout de plage pour eux tout seul, sans que leurs femmes n'aient rien demand, et qui se sont frits avec des locaux qui voulaient y aller aussi.


Mais on est d'accord, la seule chose qui soit sans aucun doute universelle, c'est la connerie ! 
Maintenant, je trouve quand mme difficile dter toute connotation religieuse dans cette affaire,  la simple numration des faits. Mais bon, il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir, dit-on ! 
(NB : Lors de la manif' pour tous, certains parlaient de "cathos rac'" alors qu'ils revendiquaient la dfense de la famille, qu'en penses-tu ?  :;):  )

----------


## Invit

> (NB : Lors de la manif' pour tous, certains parlaient de "cathos rac'" alors qu'ils revendiquaient la dfense de la famille, qu'en penses-tu ?  )


L o il y a un problme, pour moi, c'est quand on se mle de la vie prive d'autrui. a c'est valable pour toutes les religions et tous les courants idologiques. Quand on tente d'imposer sa vision  l'ensemble des individus d'un pays, a cre des tensions inutiles.

----------


## halaster08

> a cre des tensions inutiles.


Pas inutile pour tout le monde, car c'est sur cette vague de tensions que compte bien surfer pas mal de candidats aux lctions, puisqu'ils sont visiblement incappable de redresser l'conomie il faut bien trouver de quoi parler ...

----------


## Jipt

> [...] pas mal de candidats aux lections, puisqu'ils sont visiblement incapables de redresser l'conomie il faut bien trouver de quoi parler ...


C'est pas qu'ils en soient incapables, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas obliger les gens  changer de bagnole tous les 6 mois, et de machine  laver, et de tloche malgr toutes les comptes sportives, et tout comme a, et qu'en plus s'ils y arrivaient a ne serait pas du tout COP21 compatible, mais alors, pas du tout de chez pas du tout (mme Fabius qui s'est rveill,  ce propos !).

Ils n'ont pas d'issue, ils le savent, ils nous prennent pour des imbciles, ils le savent, et ils savent que nous savons.

On est, globalement et sur le long terme, trs mal...

----------


## halaster08

> C'est pas qu'ils en soient incapables, c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas obliger les gens  changer de bagnole tous les 6 mois, et de machine  laver, et de tloche malgr toutes les comptes sportives, et tout comme a, et qu'en plus s'ils y arrivaient a ne serait pas du tout COP21 compatible, mais alors, pas du tout de chez pas du tout (mme Fabius qui s'est rveill,  ce propos !).
> 
>  Ils n'ont pas d'issue, ils le savent, ils nous prennent pour des imbciles, ils le savent, et ils savent que nous savons.
> 
>  On est, globalement et sur le long terme, trs mal...


Ce ne pas parce que le systme actuel est dfaillant qu'il n'y a aucune solution. Il faut chercher ds maintenant des alternatives ( comme le salaire avie ou le revenus de base par exemple). Mais bon les politiques prfrent parler vtements alors...

----------


## Zirak

Petite dose d'humour pendant la pause repas.

Tiens celle-l, j'aurais pu la mettre dans le topic  Jipt mais a m'a fait penser  quelqu'un d'ici...

Tu ne travaillerais pas  BFM TV Jon par hasard ?  ::aie:: 




C'est quelle rgion la musulmanie ? 

 ::dehors:: 


(Bon je sais qu'il y a 9 chances sur 10 que a soit un montage bidon avec 2 images de 2 jours diffrents, mais a tombait pile poil dans le sujet de la conversation  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## jmi57

> C'est quelle rgion la musulmanie ?


Demande  Marion, elle le sait : http://nordpresse.be/marion-marechal...en-musulmanie/

_(pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas NordPresse : c'est comme le Gorafi...)_

----------


## TallyHo

> Pas inutile pour tout le monde, car c'est sur cette vague de tensions que compte bien surfer pas mal de candidats aux lctions, puisqu'ils sont visiblement incappable de redresser l'conomie il faut bien trouver de quoi parler ...


Croire qu'ils sont l pour redresser quoi que ce soit est une illusion. L'intrt est au contraire de ceinturer toujours plus les gens pour leur faire accepter de travailler pour peanut... Tu as un boulot, soit dj heureux d'en avoir un et ferme ta gueule. C'est vers cela qu'on va. En tout cas dans la logique capitaliste actuelle.

Diviser pour mieux rgner est leur seul crdo. Croire qu'ils sont l pour apaiser les tensions est aussi une illusion. Il faut des conflits et des guerres dans leur logique. Et, comme tu le dis, on en a la dmonstration par 10 en ce moment o ils surfent sur la peur du mchant musulman. Il y a une gnralisation dangereuse qui est faite, ce sont des jeux trs risqus et qui,  mon avis, peuvent mener  des choses bien pire... Rien que pour a, on devrait dbouler dans l'Elyse et les Assembles pour les pendre haut et court... Ils ont dpass les bornes et ils ne peuvent nous conduire que vers le malheur en continuant comme a.

Quand j'entends cet enflure de Sarkozy ou l'apprenti dictateur Valls avec leurs discours de division voire guerrier, ils me filent la gerbe... Comment les gens peuvent encore les couter ?

Quand les gens auront compris que les "lites" sont tous issus des mmes coles ou administrations, tous formats de la mme faon, qu'ils frquentent les mmes clubs, qu'ils baisent et se reproduisent entre eux... Ils comprendront que de voter pour un parti n'a aucune espce d'importance car le fond est le mme... Ils comprendront mme que voter tout court ne sert plus  rien...

----------


## Neckara

> C'est quelle rgion la musulmanie ?


En dessous du nom, on met le titre, pas ncessairement la nationalit.

Ici les interviews se font interview en tant que musulman ou francilien. Comme une personne peut se faire interviewe en tant qu'expert bidule, chercheur machin, prsident truc-muche.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] on devrait dbouler dans l'Elyse et les Assembles pour les pendre haut et court... Ils ont dpass les bornes et ils ne peuvent nous conduire que vers le malheur en continuant comme a.


Pourquoi ? Il y a des pokmons rares cachs sous les bancs ? Non, sans dc', on a autre chose  foutre avec tous ces poks qui surgissent  gauche  droite, t'imagines mme pas tout le boulot que a donne !




> [...] Quand j'entends cette enflure de Sarkozy ou l'apprenti dictateur Valls avec leurs discours de division voire guerriers, ils me filent la gerbe... Comment les gens peuvent encore les couter ?


Les gens ne les coutent pas car ils ne les entendent pas : kess tu veux entendre avec les couteurs du mp3  donf dans les oreilles, mmmh ?

Tout ce qui prcde = humour, car IRL je le dis aussi.





> Ici les interviews se font interview en tant que musulman ou francilien. Comme une personne peut se faire interviewe en tant qu'expert bidule, chercheur machin, prsident truc-muche.


Ici les interviews se font inscrit en tant que musulman ou francilien. Comme une personne peut se faire inscrite en tant qu'expert bidule, chercheur machin, prsident truc-muche.

----------


## Zirak

> En dessous du nom, on met le titre, pas ncessairement la nationalit.
> 
> Ici les interviews se font interview en tant que musulman ou francilien. Comme une personne peut se faire interviewe en tant qu'expert bidule, chercheur machin, prsident truc-muche.


Ou sauf que si les deux images viennent bien du mme reportage (et donc qu'on les interroge sur le mme sujet), tu devrais avoir la religion pour les deux, OU la domiciliation pour les deux, mais pas "musulmane" pour l'une et "francilien" de l'autre...

C'est a qui est choquant dans cette image pas qu'on ait crit sa religion, son titre ou sa provenance sous son nom...

C'est comme le "Attrapez les toutes" de Jipt, t'es compltement  ct aujourd'hui.  ::traine::

----------


## Neckara

> Ou sauf que si les deux images viennent bien du mme reportage (et donc qu'on les interroge sur le mme sujet), tu devrais avoir la religion pour les deux, OU la domiciliation pour les deux, mais pas "musulmane" pour l'une et "francilien" de l'autre...
> 
> C'est a qui est choquant dans cette image pas qu'on ait crit sa religion, son titre ou sa provenance sous son nom...


Et tu dduis cela de deux malheureuses images...

Qui te dis que les interviews n'ont pas le choix de leur titre ?
On a mme pas leurs paroles, qui te dit que le titre ici n'est pas pertinent pour les deux ?

----------


## halaster08

> Qui te dis que les interviews n'ont pas le choix de leur titre ?


L tu dpasses les sommets de la mauvaise foi, c'est aussi eux qui choisissent  quel heure ils passent  la tl et la couleur de la cravate du prsentateur tant qu'on y est.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou sauf que si les deux images viennent bien du mme reportage (et donc qu'on les interroge sur le mme sujet), tu devrais avoir la religion pour les deux, OU la domiciliation pour les deux, mais pas "musulmane" pour l'une et "francilien" de l'autre...
> 
> C'est a qui est choquant dans cette image pas qu'on ait crit sa religion, son titre ou sa provenance sous son nom...
> 
> C'est comme le "Attrapez les toutes" de Jipt, t'es compltement  ct aujourd'hui.


Oui enfin, il ne semble pas que ce soit le mme reportage du tout. Regarde le "bandeau news", le premier parle de canicule, le second de Charly Hebdo... 
Avoues que a le mauvais montage pour bien foutre la merde... 
Ce serait pas toi qui serait un poil  cot de la plaque ces derniers temps ?  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Et tu dduis cela de deux malheureuses images...


C'est bien pour cela que quand je l'ai post, j'ai prcis "si ce n'est pas un montage"...




> Qui te dis que les interviews n'ont pas le choix de leur titre ?


Et la marmotte... 

Ca commence  redevenir relou, avec tes conditions hypothtiques improbables sur tous les sujets. Oui avec des "SI" tout peut arriver, Franois Hollande est peut-tre mme un homme-lzard, qui te dit que ce n'est pas le cas ?

Au bout d'un moment faut arrter de chercher tout et n'importe quoi comme excuse.





> On a mme pas leurs paroles, qui te dit que le titre ici n'est pas pertinent pour les deux ?


Car je n'ai jamais vu a dans aucun reportage, quand tu interroge plusieurs personnes sur un sujet, au pire, tu vas mettre un titre permettant de les situer par rapport  la problmatique.

Si tu veux un point de vue religieux par rapport  un sujet, ne vas-tu pas plutt interroger des personnes de diffrentes confessions ? Que vient faire le francilien l-dedans ? 

Idem si tu te questionne  un sujet, o l'avis de personnes venant de diffrents endroits peut tre pertinent, tu vas prendre ton francilien, et un breton, ou que sais-je, mais pourquoi une musulmane ?


Pour quel sujet, avoir l'avis d'une musulmane, et d'un francilien pourrait tre pertinent ? 

C'est une bourde dans les bandeaux des JT, comme on en voit tous les jours sur BFM ou I-tl (Jipt en sait quelque chose  ::D: ), ou au pire un montage  la con mais faut arrter de vouloir mettre des justifications  la mord moi le nud partout. 

Tu veux qu'on se retape un coup de rasoir d'Ockham ? "les hypothses suffisantes les plus simples sont les plus vraisemblables."  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Oui enfin, il ne semble pas que ce soit le mme reportage du tout. Regarde le "bandeau news", le premier parle de canicule, le second de Charly Hebdo... 
> Avoues que a le mauvais montage pour bien foutre la merde... 
> Ce serait pas toi qui serait un poil  cot de la plaque ces derniers temps ?







> (*Bon je sais qu'il y a 9 chances sur 10 que a soit un montage bidon avec 2 images de 2 jours diffrents*, mais a tombait pile poil dans le sujet de la conversation )


Mais j'ai dis ds le dpart qu'il y avait 9 chances sur 10 que a soit un montage, et que c'tait de l'humour pour se dtendre un peu !!!

Vous commencez  me les briser menues Dupcont et Dupcond l... Vous tes repartis sur votre concours de mauvaise foi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais j'ai dis ds le dpart qu'il y avait 9 chances sur 10 que a soit un montage, et que c'tait de l'humour pour se dtendre un peu !!!
> 
> Vous commencez  me les briser menues Dupcont et Dupcond l... Vous tes repartis sur votre concours de mauvaise foi ?


Oui, tu l'avais dit, et note que je n'ai rien ajout sur les images (le cot "humour" me semblait vident) mais comme tu semblais y croire  ces photos, dans ta rponse  Neckara (rpondre  Neckara, aussi, t'as pas ide...  ::mouarf:: ), d'un seul coup je me suis demand si tu n'y croyais pas vraiment  ces photos ! 

Donc, Du*p*ond clos le dbat sur ces images, et il te salut bien bas, *P*onnard !

----------


## Zirak

> Donc, Du*p*ond clos le dbat sur ces images, et il te salut bien bas, *P*onnard !


Voil !  ::aie:: 


Mais mme quand j'ai rpondu  Neckara, la 1re phrase tait : 




> Ou sauf que *si* les deux images *viennent bien du mme reportage*


Ce qui montre que je n'y crois pas plus que vous, c'est juste que Neckara veut avoir le dernier mot sur tout, donc il te sort toutes les justifications possibles pour y arriver.

Au final, j'en sais rien, le mec de BFM avait peut-tre mis les bons titres, mais il y a un chat sauvage qui est entr par la fentre pendant sa pause djeuner, et qui s'est endormi sur son clavier.

Et en se tournant et retournant dessus, le chat a effac "Varoise" sous la dame, et quand il s'est tir aprs s'tre rveill, avec ses pattes il a crit "musulmane".

Qui me dit que ce n'est pas a en vrai, le fin mot de l'histoire ?  



Qu'est-ce que tu veux rpondre  a...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qui me dit que ce n'est pas a en vrai, le fin mot de l'histoire ?  
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu veux rpondre  a...


Que je ne crois pas aux chats... les extra-terrestres et les loups-garous, je veux bien, mais les chats... et puis quoi encore ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Au final, j'en sais rien, le mec de BFM avait peut-tre mis les bons titres, mais il y a un chat sauvage qui est entr par la fentre pendant sa pause djeuner, et qui s'est endormi sur son clavier.
> 
> Et en se tournant et retournant dessus, le chat a effac "Varoise" sous la dame, et quand il s'est tir aprs s'tre rveill, avec ses pattes il a crit "musulmane".
> 
> Qui me dit que ce n'est pas a en vrai, le fin mot de l'histoire ?


Je prfre croire une histoire comme celle-l plutt qu'un "journaliste" de BFM...  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> L tu dpasses les sommets de la mauvaise foi.


De la mauvaise foi ? Non mais vous tes pas bien ???




> Ca commence  redevenir relou, avec tes conditions hypothtiques improbables sur tous les sujets.


"Improbable" ? Tu te fous de la gueule de qui ?
Cela n'a rien d'improbable et arrive frquemment pour les titre d'experts. Ils demandent l'autorisation avant de te coller un titre "d'expert machin". Notamment  cause des problmes juridiques qu'ils peuvent se recevoir derrire.

Mais non, continuons  sauter btement sur les conclusions alors qu'on est sr de rien. Le reste est _tellement_ improbable qu'on se rend souvent compte que c'est en fait vrai...
On ignore des pans entiers du contexte, mais c'est bon, pas de problmes !

On te *prouves* que c'est pas certain, mais non, c'est des conditions hypothtiques improbables, on s'en fou.
Mais tant qu'on accepte uniquement les hypothses qui viennent confirmer notre petit avis, tout va bien.

Le cycle jour/nuit prouve que le soleil tourne autours de la Terre.Pas ncessairement, la Terre pourrait aussi tourner sur elle-mme.Tu nous soles avec des conditions hypothtiques improbables ! 




> Au bout d'un moment faut arrter de chercher tout et n'importe quoi comme excuse.


Ce n'est en rien des excuses, c'est juste la dmonstration que les informations dont on dispose ne sont pas suffisantes.

Au bout d'un moment il faut utiliser ce qu'on a dans le crne. Il faut prendre du recul, voir de quelles informations on dispose exactement et ce qu'elles permettent rellement de conclure. Bref, d'utiliser un minimum d'esprit critique.




> Si tu veux un point de vue religieux par rapport  un sujet, ne vas-tu pas plutt interroger des personnes de diffrentes confessions ? Que vient faire le francilien l-dedans ?
> 
> Idem si tu te questionne  un sujet, o l'avis de personnes venant de diffrents endroits peut tre pertinent, tu vas prendre ton francilien, et un breton, ou que sais-je, mais pourquoi une musulmane ?
> 
> Pour quel sujet, avoir l'avis d'une musulmane, et d'un francilien pourrait tre pertinent ?


Je ne sais pas... les histoires de burkini  tout hasard ?




> Tu veux qu'on se retape un coup de rasoir d'Ockham ? "les hypothses suffisantes les plus simples sont les plus vraisemblables."


Premirement, ce n'est pas une question de simplicit, mais de nombre d'entits, ce n'est pas faute de l'avoir rpt d'innombrables fois.

Ensuite, pour le nombre d'entit, je n'ai mme pas besoin de faire l'hypothse du racisme ou d'une erreur technique/autre.

Juste en connectant 2 neurones, on sait que les personnes se sont prsentes, le titre dpend donc trs certainement de la manire dont ils se sont prsents !
En ayant un minimum de connaissances juridiques, on sait qu'il existe un droit  l'image.



Srieusement, un jour il faudrait peut-tre commencer  ragir et  vous inquiter de votre habitude  foncer sur les conclusions sans aucune prudence.

----------


## TallyHo

De toute faon La Terre est plate. Alors si elle tourne, on le saurait, on aurait la tte en bas. Il faut arrter de donner des exemples foireux aussi...

----------


## Jipt

> C'est comme le "Attrapez les toutes" de Jipt, t'es compltement  ct aujourd'hui.


Tu l'as dit !, aucune cohrence, ce garon, aujourd'hui :




> Qui te *dis* que les interviews n'ont pas le choix de leur titre ?
> On a mme pas leurs paroles, qui te *dit* que le titre ici n'est pas pertinent pour les deux ?


 ::koi:: 
L'a d prendre un truc pas net...

----------


## clairetj

Et pendant ce temps l en Suisse http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/hani-ram...p#xtor=CS2-238

----------


## TallyHo

> Et pendant ce temps l en Suisse http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/hani-ram...p#xtor=CS2-238


Et donc ? Tu sous-entends quoi ? Va au fond de ta pense svp... Que tous les musulmans sont les mmes ? Et si je donnais un lien vers un prtre souponn de pdophilie en crivant "Et pendant ce temps", tu crois que a ferait avancer les choses ?

Il faut peut tre arrter avec la gnralisation et les sous-entendus... Tu tombes en plein dans le petit jeu des politiques qui surfent l-dessus en ce moment en nous amenant  nous dtester les uns et les autres avec ce genre d'amalgames et de gnralisations... Soyons plus intelligents que a.

----------


## clairetj

C'tait surtout en rapport avec le fait que tous les autres pays du monde se foutent de la gueule de la France  cause de la polmique autour du burkini alors que niveau polmique ridicule qui stigmatise, les autres ne font pas mieux

----------


## TallyHo

Ok merci d'avoir clairci, a portait  confusion  ::): 

Ben oui, on est bien d'accord, on est en pleine stigmatisation et a ne va pas s'arranger... Les coupables sont nos politiques qui ont t complaisants voire complices et qui, aujourd'hui que a clate, ajoutent de l'huile sur le feu, toujours pour des raisons lectorales ou de pognon dans tous les cas... N'entrons pas dans ce qu'ils voudraient qu'on entre, c'est  dire la dtestation de l'autre, la division.

Bien sur, plaider l'apaisement n'exclut en rien l'application de la loi et la vigilance sur notre territoire, il ne s'agit pas non plus d'tre un bni oui-oui...

----------


## Zirak

De 15'30  18'30.





Comme dirait certains ici, tout est dit !

Merci et au revoir !

----------


## Neckara

Les minutes d'aprs sont aussi intressantes.

On a une personne qui essaye de s'expliquer calmement avec en face 4 gugusses qui l'interrompent sans cesse avec des interventions stupides en pratiquant l'homme de paille (SJW  ?) pour faire chauffer le public (?). Bref, aucune intelligence de ce ct.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui enfin, il ne semble pas que ce soit le mme reportage du tout. Regarde le "bandeau news", le premier parle de canicule, le second de Charly Hebdo... 
> Avoues que a le mauvais montage pour bien foutre la merde...


http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...terroriste.php
Il a t mis en examen il y a 4 jours, donc a peut tout  fait coller.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...terroriste.php
> Il a t mis en examen il y a 4 jours, donc a peut tout  fait coller.


En effet, t'as raison. En plus, en re-regardant ces photos pourries, on voit qu'elles ont t prises en t, pas au mois de janvier (cf Charly). 
Mais, bon, a ne veut pas dire qu'elle faisait rfrence aux mmes interview. Je pense que les journalistes "optimisent" leurs dplacements et interviewent en mme diverses personnes au mme endroit pour des sujets diffrents, et modifie le "titre" des personnes en fonction des sujets.

----------


## Mingolito

Genevive de Fontenay prends position pour le Burkini, ce qui met fin dfinitivement  cette polmique, je pense que son avis est quand mme bien plus important que l'avis du conseil d'tat ou de l'ONU qui  dj exprim la mme opinion  ::mrgreen:: 



<<*Le coup de gueule de Genevive de Fontenay pour le Burkini: "Cette polmique est gnre par des Maires irresponsables"*
La dame au chapeau prends la dfense de ces femmes qui se baignent voiles et couvertes:
"Cette polmique a t gnre par des Maires irresponsables.
*Ce qui est indcent c'est l'exhibitionnisme sans retenue sur les plages avec ces ficelles dans les fesses et ces seins farcis topless !*
C'est quoi un maillot catholique ?
Le burkini n'est pas dangereux du tout, alors il faut arrter avec ces polmiques.">>

----------


## Grogro

22 pages de topic sur un bout de tissu, vous avez fait fort au mois d'aot.  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

T'es jaloux tu as rat a  ::langue::

----------


## fredoche

Bon on fait beaucoup de tapage pour le respect de ces pratiques vestimentaires  connotation religieuse, respect que je ne mets pas en doute parce que je m'en balance profondment personnellement.

Dans le mme esprit, j'aimerai beaucoup que des voix s'lvent et des hommes se lvent pour que toute femme ait le droit de s'habiller comme elle l'entend, ds lors que c'est son choix, quand bien mme ce serait outrageusement sexy et provocateur. 
Parce que pour moi de toute faon a ne provoque que sourire et admiration.

Jipt merci pour cette perle de George Brassens  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jipt

> j'aimerais beaucoup que des voix s'lvent et des hommes se lvent pour que toute femme ait le droit de s'habiller comme elle l'entend, ds lors que c'est son choix, quand bien mme ce serait outrageusement sexy et provocateur. 
> Parce que pour moi de toute faon a ne provoque que sourire et admiration.
> 
> Jipt merci pour cette perle de George Brassens


Bouge pas, j'ai autre chose, un peu dans le sens que tu demandes, et aussi en rapport avec le fil, mme si ce n'est plus trop la saison -- mais bon, a dpend o, question de latitude (ou longitude, je sais plus trop).

Un pote (qui connat mes gots  ::mouarf:: ) m'a fait passer un ppt, et val :
Mais attention, NSFW !

----------


## ddoumeche

Je prferre le carnaval des minguettes, les autres sont beaucoup trop impudiques  mon gout.
Vous vous rendez compte, on voit leurs yeux impurs.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
Elle ne porte pas la particule de Fontenay pour rien !!!
Une dame de noble extraction a horreur de tout ce qui excessif, du tapage   et en plus pour la gent noble, une personne sans habit est moins que rien !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Jipt cet talage de masses de chair  est pire que ton gradient dgrad de couleur, on frise les 64  million de couleurs !!!

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Jipt cet talage de masses de chair  est pire que ton gradient dgrad de couleur, on frise les 64  million de couleurs !!!


Mabrouki, cet talage de noirs sur noirs ne peut absolument pas se comparer avec mes gradients, dans ton cas il n'y a qu'une couleur, on s'en sort avec 255 bytes (qui feront plaisir aux dames peu vtues  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: )

Comme disait toujours ma grand-mre, "_si tu n'aimes pas a, n'en dgote pas les autres_".

Et enfin, personne ne t'a oblig une kalach sur la tempe  cliquer sur [Montrer] ; sais-tu que la curiosit est un vilain dfaut ?  ::P: 

Bonne journe,

----------


## ManusDei

Vu que le topic est ressuce-cit.
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...ipulation.html

Toute l'affaire aurait t largement pousse par les Sarkozystes, pour prparer la candidature du Grand Gourou.

----------


## BenoitM

Il fait trop froid pour le Burkini

----------


## Zirak

> Vu que le topic est ressuce-cit.
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...ipulation.html
> 
> Toute l'affaire aurait t largement pousse par les Sarkozystes, pour prparer la candidature du Grand Gourou.



Et vu que c'est l'quivalent de trolldi pour nous autres franais :

quand je vous disais que le discours de Jon tait du copier / coller des discours de Sarkozy, au final, j'tais pas si loin de la vrit...

 ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Vu que le topic est ressuce-cit.
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...ipulation.html
> 
> Toute l'affaire aurait t largement pousse par les Sarkozystes, pour prparer la candidature du Grand Gourou.


Mme sans cet article, il fallait vraiment tre atrophi du bulbe pour ne pas voir que le phnomne a t exagr. Pour combien de cas au final ? Une trentaine je crois... Et encore, il faudrait voir en dtail la verbalisation parce que si c'est comme le cas polmique qu'il y a eu  Nice (pas sur de la ville)... Je n'excuse pas le burkini, il faut tre vigilant mais ce n'est clairement pas une dferlante sur les plages.

----------


## Grogro

> Mme sans cet article, il fallait vraiment tre atrophi du bulbe pour ne pas voir que le phnomne a t exagr. Pour combien de cas au final ? Une trentaine je crois... Et encore, il faudrait voir en dtail la verbalisation parce que si c'est comme le cas polmique qu'il y a eu  Nice (pas sur de la ville)... Je n'excuse pas le burkini, il faut tre vigilant mais ce n'est clairement pas une dferlante sur les plages.


Effet Streisand. 

Les interdictions locales, les revirements tatiques au plus haut niveau, la mdiatisation double (indignation  sens unique vs dfense de l'ordre rpublicain), tout a a renforc considrablement l'attractivit du burkini. Et accessoirement, a fait le beurre des islamistes qui rvent de faire merger une parole politique communautariste dans les cites rislamises.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> ManusDei
> Toute l'affaire aurait t largement pousse par les Sarkozystes, pour prparer la candidature du Grand Gourou


Tu as un flair politique  aigu ,ma foi ,et un poste de directeur de campagne t'irait comme un charme !!!
Notons que la folle court,court comme la maladie d'amour (Sardou),elle court toujours la folle...!!!
Elle a mut en burqua vu que les frimas sont l et l'ouverture de la chasse au Prsident est ouverte !!!

----------


## goomazio

> Effet Streisand. 
> 
> Les interdictions locales, les revirements tatiques au plus haut niveau, la mdiatisation double (indignation  sens unique vs dfense de l'ordre rpublicain), tout a a renforc considrablement l'attractivit du burkini. Et accessoirement, a fait le beurre des islamistes qui rvent de faire merger une parole politique communautariste dans les cites rislamises.



L'effet Streisand a jou mais je prcise, vu que tu "titre" Effet Streisand, ce qui semble tre pour toi la cause principale de l'engouement pour le burkini, que je pense que ce qui a fait qu'on a tant parl de ce sujet c'est la double (triple, quadruple...) mdiatisation. Les mdias n'ont qu'a parler d'un sujet pour que tout le monde s'y intresse. Si peux que le sujet a vraiment un intrt (mme si cet intrt chappe  tout le monde... enfin, il y a pleins de choses intressantes dans tout on va dire...), c'est partit pour que tout le monde ne pense plus qu' a.

Les mdias parleraient en boucle de la couleur des routes qu'on parlerait de a en arrivant au boulot dans toutes les entreprises d'Europe.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip-- je pense que ce qui a fait qu'on a tant parl de ce sujet c'est la double (triple, quadruple...) mdiatisation. Les mdias n'ont qu' parler d'un sujet pour que tout le monde s'y intresse. --snip--


Peut-tre que les mdias s'y sont intresss car, en toute objectivit, il est plus facile de planquer une kalach ou une ceinture d'enfer sous certains accoutrements qu'on dirait presque prdisposs pour a, plutt que sous les tenues brsiliennes pas vraiment adaptes  des actions commando.

----------


## goomazio

> Peut-tre que les mdias s'y sont intresss car, en toute objectivit, il est plus facile de planquer une kalach ou une ceinture d'enfer sous certains accoutrements qu'on dirait presque prdisposs pour a, plutt que sous les tenues brsiliennes pas vraiment adaptes  des actions commando.


Ca se tient. Je comprends qu'on le fasse pour les vitres teintes par exemple. Mais pour les vtements... En temps de guerre,  la limite a passe. Ici, mme si on est "en guerre contre le terrorisme" c'est exagr je trouve.

Les terroristes qu'on connait (abdelsalade etc), ils taient en burka ? En fait, ptetre que oui, avant d'enlever leur burka, tel superman, et de se retrouver en tenue de para-commando prs  assiger Charlie Hebdo ou le Muse Juif... Avec ou sans burka/impaire, on cache une kalach o on veut. Vont-ils interdire les tuis  guitare le jour o 50% des franais sont guitariste ?


Les mdias s'en foutent de savoir si le burka permet de cacher 1, 2 ou 10 mitraillettes... Sinon se serait rgl : tout le monde en maillot mme loin de la page^^

----------


## foetus

> CMais pour les vtements... En temps de guerre,  la limite a passe. Ici, mme si on est "en guerre contre le terrorisme" c'est exagr je trouve.


Ce n'est pas la bonne raison  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
C'est parce que la France est en train de s'islamiser:  forcer de dire lacit par ci, voter par l, bien on n'a plus de crches de Nol dans les lieux publiques  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Les terroristes qu'on connait (abdelsalade etc), ils taient en burka ?


Ils ne sont dj pas musulmans... Ce sont des gars qui se sont faits radicaliser trs rapidement avec le prtexte de la religion pour les convaincre, comme les sectes en fait. Mais avant a, la plupart s'en branler grave de la religion. Ce sont des pseudo-musulmans.




> C'est parce que la France est en train de s'islamiser:  forcer de dire lacit par ci, voter par l, bien on n'a plus de crches de Nol dans les lieux publiques


Oui et ? Si il y a un rapport de force favorable pour une religion, que veux tu y faire ? Chacun est libre d'adhrer  ce qu'il veut, on a sign pour a donc on ne va pas s'en plaindre. Ou alors on arrte de jouer les faux-culs et on met le catholicisme comme religion d'tat.

Sinon... Est ce que tu aurais la mme raction avec le protestantisme ou le judasme si c'tait ces religions qui taient mises en avant ?

Ha ou ! Et pour les crches, renseignes toi mieux...

----------


## foetus

> Oui et ? Si il y a un rapport de force favorable pour une religion, que veux tu y faire ? Chacun est libre d'adhrer  ce qu'il veut, on a sign pour a donc on ne va pas s'en plaindre. Ou alors on arrte de jouer les faux-culs et on met le catholicisme comme religion d'tat.


C'est un peu ce que je dis  ::roll::   ::roll:: : actuellement, on subit et on ferme nos bouches envers une certaine communaut parce que le France est trop catholique, la lacit n'est pas trop appliqu, que certains franais n'ont pas de gaulois comme origine, ...

Le burkini: ce sont les mdias ... blablabla ... libert d'expression ...Le crches de Nol dans les lieux publiques depuis au moins 100 ans: ... la lacit ... blablabla ... c'est normalLes noms des terrorismes, que des sudois: attention racisme ... blablabla ... pas damalgame ... blablabla ... ce sont les occidentaux qui fichent le wa au Moyen-Orient ... blablablaLa communaut musulmane qui ressorte les habits traditionnels et qui ne dit rien prs les divers attentats ... blablabla ... et alorsLes drapeaux algriens en 2012 lors de l'investiture de F. Hollande (peut-tre que les mdias ont mme censur les images): ... blablabla ... je n'ai rien vu ... blablabla ... et alors

----------


## TallyHo

On ne dit pas du tout la mme chose...

D'une tu confonds tout, les non-dit ne viennent pas de la lacit mais de notre pouvoir qui est gangrn par les lobbys et l'lectoralisme. Et la lacit ne consiste pas non plus  fermer sa bouche devant des extrmistes ou ce qui est anormal dans une socit laque.

De deux, tu dis "on subit"... Et moi je te dis pas du tout, on applique la loi, point. Chacun est libre d'avoir la religion qu'il veut. Si a drange alors il faut changer la loi mais ce ne sont pas les croyants qui sont fautifs. Et si il y a drive alors on revient au point prcdent, soit on applique la loi et la lacit, soit on ne l'applique pas car il y a d'autres intrts en jeu.

De trois, les amalgames... Oui les amalgames sont dangereux car a participe  des extensions de dfinitions du type musulman = arabe... La preuve, tu viens d'en faire une en parlant des musulmans (religion) puis des drapeaux algriens (peuple). Un arabe est musulman ne veut pas dire qu'un musulman est arabe. Je rappelle que 20% des musulmans seulement sont arabes dans le monde. Donc en amalgamant, tu participes  propager la crtinisation du peuple en reproduisant l'erreur / amalgame.

Donc oui il faut diffrencier les sujets car c'est justement en faisant un pot-pourri qu'on arrive  compltement se planter sur la rsolution des problmes...

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est un peu ce que je dis  : actuellement, on subit et on ferme nos bouches envers une certaine communaut parce que le France est trop catholique, la lacit n'est pas trop appliqu, que certains franais n'ont pas de gaulois comme origine, ...
> 
> Le burkini: ce sont les mdias ... blablabla ... libert d'expression ...Le crches de Nol dans les lieux publiques depuis au moins 100 ans: ... la lacit ... blablabla ... c'est normalLes noms des terrorismes, que des sudois: attention racisme ... blablabla ... pas damalgame ... blablabla ... ce sont les occidentaux qui fichent le wa au Moyen-Orient ... blablablaLa communaut musulmane qui ressorte les habits traditionnels et qui ne dit rien prs les divers attentats ... blablabla ... et alorsLes drapeaux algriens en 2012 lors de l'investiture de F. Hollande (peut-tre que les mdias ont mme censur les images): ... blablabla ... je n'ai rien vu ... blablabla ... et alors


Un colier du primaire dispose de 630heures en moins d'enseignement du franais par rapport aux annes 60, mais il est important de leur apprendre l'arabe et de bannir les crches.
Cherchez l'erreur. 

Les vrais responsables des drives ne sont pas forcment o tu le penses

----------


## ManusDei

> Un colier du primaire dispose de 630heures en moins d'enseignement du franais par rapport aux annes 60, mais il est important de leur apprendre l'arabe le chinois et de bannir les crches.


Fixed.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Un colier du primaire dispose de 630heures en moins d'enseignement du franais par rapport aux annes 60, mais il est important de leur apprendre l'arabe et de bannir les crches.
> Cherchez l'erreur. 
> 
> Les vrais responsables des drives ne sont pas forcment o tu le penses


L'erreur c'est de se focaliser sur les vilains arabes qui font tout rien que pour nous embter:

le franais compte 274 millions de locuteurs et est la langue officielle dans 29 pays
570 millions dans 21 pays pour l'espagnol
267 millions dans 29 pays pour l'arabe
100 millions dans 13 pays pour l'allemand
848 millions dans 3 pays pour le mandarin
1.4 milliards dans 53 pays pour l'anglais

Au vu de ces chiffres, l'arabe est tout  fait lgitim en tant que 3e langue, mais a, c'est videmment difficile  comprendre pour ceux qui font une allergie  tout ce qui n'a pas t lav avec Dash.

----------


## TallyHo

> Fixed.


Yildiz a une bonne rflexion en tenant compte du nombre de pays. Le problme du chinois est qu'il est localis et compliqu. A mon avis, ce n'est pas une langue qui est bonne candidate  l'exportation. J'ai mme lu que les jeunes chinois universitaires ne matrisent pas tous les idogrammes et qu'ils crivent de moins en moins comme a. Donc il ne faut pas regarder que le nombre de locuteurs mais aussi l'aura de la langue  mon avis. Et quand on fait a, on voit que le franais n'est pas si mal plac que a  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Au vu de ces chiffres, l'arabe est tout  fait lgitim en tant que 3e langue, mais a, c'est videmment difficile  comprendre pour ceux qui font une allergie  tout ce qui n'a pas t lav avec Dash.


+1 

Et sans mme parler de la rpartition mondiale, c'est tout a fait lgitime par rapport au pourcentage de personnes parlant l'arabe en France.


Si dans pas mal d'tats amricains proches de la frontire sud, la 1re langue apprise est l'espagnol, ce n'est pas  cause de la rpartition de la langue espagnol dans le monde, et car c'est une langue d'avenir, c'est juste car un pourcentage important des citoyens de ces tats sont d'origine hispanique (prs de 20% des gens parlent espagnol et non anglais dans des tats comme le Nouveau-Mexique ou l'Arizona, cela monte mme  presque 30% en Californie). 

Eux apprennent l'anglais, et les autres apprennent l'espagnol, et tout le monde peut communiquer ensemble, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de scandaleux ? C'est un peu l'intrt d'apprendre une langue trangre, pouvoir communiquer avec les gens que l'on ctoie. 

Plutt que de dnigrer, si les franais se mettait un peu  l'Arabe (sans en faire la nouvelle langue officielle hein, ce n'est pas ce que je dis), cela aiderait ptet un petit peu niveau intgration non ?

----------


## Bousk

> Plutt que de dnigrer, si les franais se mettait un peu  l'Arabe (sans en faire la nouvelle langue officielle hein, ce n'est pas ce que je dis), cela aiderait ptet un petit peu niveau intgration non ?


Dans ma ville natale, sud-est de la france, beaucoup d'espagnols, immigrs il y a une cinquantaine d'annes (pour fuir Franco il me semble).
Pour s'intgrer, ils ont appris le franais, mme si beaucoup ont un accent vraiment fort  ::mrgreen::  . Le reste de la ville ne s'est pas subitement mis  apprendre l'espagnol.
J'ai dmnag au royaume-uni maintenant, pour m'intgrer je parle anglais, j'attends pas que mon entourage se mette au franais.
Mais pour les arabes, il faudrait les aider  s'intgrer en allant en leur sens ?  ::calim2:: 

A ce tarif, il est aussi plus intressant d'apprendre allemand, italien ou espagnol qui sont nos voisins directs.
Je suis tomb sur cette vido dont le titre m'a intrigu il y a peu "Les franais ont-ils un problme avec l'anglais?". Mis  part la difficult de l'alphabet et prononciation qui y sont expliqus, ce qui m'a surtout marqu c'est "il faut qu'il y ait un besoin".
La plupart des contenus sont traduits en franais, tout ou presque nous est accessible dans notre langue maternelle, beaucoup ne quitteront jamais le pays, en tous cas pas pour autre chose que des vacances ponctuelles.
Donc seul le franais leur est utile. Et pour en revenir  l'intgration : si j'habitais en france, que mon voisin soit franais, arabe, chinois ou anglais, je vais pas apprendre sa langue pour favoriser son intgration, qu'il soit l ou non ne changera plus que srement rien  ma petite vie, donc l encore aucunement besoin d'autre chose que mon franais natale. J'habite au royaume-uni, mes voisins je leur parle anglais, qu'ils soient d'ici ou la famille vietnamienne d'en face. Mais si tu prfres y voir de l'individualisme et gosme libre  toi.
https://youtu.be/kVOxyBDqD1k?t=12m50s

----------


## TallyHo

> je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de scandaleux ?


Tu ne le vois pas car tu n'es pas fanatique / extrmiste / raciste / etc...  ::): 

En fait il n'y a rien  voir, l'exemple de l'espagnol aux USA est un bon exemple. Si on voulait suivre la logique contre l'arabe alors on devrait aussi ne plus apprendre l'espagnol dans le pays catalan, l'italien de l'autre ct, l'allemand si on va vers l'est, bref on devrait bannir toutes les langues trangres avec lesquelles on est en contact.




> Dans ma ville natale, *sud-est de la france*, beaucoup d'espagnols, immigrs il y a une cinquantaine d'annes (pour fuir Franco il me semble).
> Pour s'intgrer, ils ont appris le franais, mme si beaucoup ont un accent vraiment fort  . Le reste de la ville ne s'est pas subitement mis  apprendre l'espagnol.


Ca fait longtemps que tu n'y es pas all ? Non parce que j'en viens aussi et je n'ai pas du tout la mme impression que toi... Dj ne pas parler espagnol peut tre srieusement handicapant au niveau du boulot. Sans compter les entreprises espagnoles qui viennent travailler en passant la frontire, les particuliers espagnols qui viennent faire leurs emplettes, le lien avec Barcelone  tel point qu'il y a des annexes d'administration catalane l-bas, la TV espagnol retransmise dans la rgion, etc...

Donc non, dire ce que tu dis est en parti erron... Oui ils ont appris le franais mais il y a aussi une trs forte culture espagnole catalane. L'exemple de Zirak avec les USA et de l'espagnol est bon, on pourrait dire que c'est un peu pareil  la frontire espagnole. D'ailleurs de l'autre ct, ils parlent franais aussi donc il y a bien un mlange de cultures et ce n'est pas spcifiquement La France qui est comme a. Aprs je ne connais pas le ct atlantique mais il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit diffrent des autres frontires. Tu retrouves un "mlange"  l'est et au nord aussi.

----------


## Bousk

Peut-tre que si tu savais situ le sud-est et le diffrencier du sud-*ouest* qui partage la frontire espagnole..  ::roll::  
Je parle du _vrai_ sud-est, le sud-est gographique, pas le dcoupage rgionale qui prend le languedoc qui est au centre et penche carrment  l'ouest. Le rhnes-alpes/PACA en fait. La frontire italienne.

Et aux USA, ils n'ont pas de langue officielle.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je parle du _vrai_ sud-est, le sud-est gographique, pas le dcoupage rgionale qui prend le languedoc qui est au centre et penche carrment  l'ouest.


Tu joues sur les mots. Sans plus de prcision, quand on dit sud-est, on pense aux rgions et pas  la boussole. D'autant plus que le dcoupage rgionale est bien plus logique au niveau culturel et tout a.

De toute faon, tu invalides toi-mme ton exemple... Donc tu nous parles d'espagnol qui ne sont pas dans une rgion influence par la culture espagnole, en tout cas pas autant que le pays catalan. C'est comme si je te disais que dans le pays catalan, on ne parle pas allemand... Tu devrais plutt prendre les italiens en exemple. A la frontire, il n'y a pas un mlange de culture ? Des liens crs ? Des gens qui parlent plus facilement italien ? Etc...

Maintenant je t'invite  avoir une autre rflexion. Qu'on le veuille ou non, on a un lien fort avec le maghreb. Comment tu fais dans des rgions comme la tienne justement ou le 93 ? Quand tu as de fortes populations qui sont parfois de "1re gnration" au niveau de l'immigration ? Donc dj, rien qu' ce niveau l, l'apprentissage se justifie. Je ne parle pas d'une obligation mais d'une option comme n'importe quelle autre langue.

Et puis ce n'est mme pas a le souci en fait... L o il y a un problme, c'est quand des gens s'opposent  l'enseignement d'une langue par idologie / haine / etc... Et qu'ils essayent de faire passer a comme une islamisation de La France avec des exemples foireux d'opposition arabe-crche. Je t'invite  lire les crits de ddoumeche pour comprendre ce que je veux dire...  ::roll::  Mais ce n'est pas que lui, des politiciens ont aussi jou avec a.

Pour les pays frontaliers, avoir des gens forms dans la langue du voisin ne choque pas... Par contre, quand c'est l'arabe avec qui on n'est pas frontalier mais o il y a des fortes relations, a gne... Cherchez l'erreur...  ::roll:: 




> Et aux USA, ils n'ont pas de langue officielle.


Les us et coutumes, tu connais ? Sinon regarde dans un livre de droit... Il y a parfois des choses qui n'ont pas besoin d'tre lgifres ou officialises tellement que c'est habituel et que a coule de source...

----------


## yildiz-online

Dans la rgion ou j'habite, il y a une forte concentration d'italiens, quand j'tais petit, on avait effectivement la possibilit d'avoir des cours d'italien, bien que l'on aie aucune frontire commune, ni aucune autre raison valide d' avoir ces cours si ce n'est en rapport avec la population immigre.

Je n'ai pas souvenir que cela aie offusqu qui que ce soit, ni transform les lves en abrutis illettrs...

Tu peux donner tous les cours de franais que tu veux, un gamin qui ne touche jamais un livre et passe sa vie sur un tlphone portable ne mettra jamais en pratique la thorie scolaire.

Apprendre une nouvelle langue a toujours t une richesse, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait diffrent sous prtexte que c'est l'arabe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

A vous lire, j'ai vraiment l'impression que certains d'entre vous veulent faire de la France un pays arabe (ou maghrbin, ce n'est pas la mme chose). 

Il y a un proverbe qui dit " Rome, fait comme les Romains". a veut dire ce que a veut dire. Ce n'est pas aux franais  s'adapter dans leur propre pays, mais bien aux immigrs de faire le travail d'intgration.

Je n'ai rien contre l'enseignement de l'arabe en 2eme ou 3eme langue au collge ou lyce, aprs tout, comme a a t dit, c'est une langue trs parle de part le monde, mais de l  remplacer l'enseignement du franais par l'arabe...  ::roll:: 
Ensuite, il faudra aussi prciser quelle langue arabe. Un marocain ne comprend pas un gyptien ou un irakien, et  peine un algrien, par exemple.

----------


## ManusDei

Parce qu' la base (pour moi) il ne s'agit pas d'apprendre l'arabe aux gamins de primaire.
Il y a une liste de langues optionnelles que les gamins peuvent apprendre au primaire, comme l'anglais, l'allemand, le chinois, le sudois, etc...
Cette anne (ou l'an dernier ?) l'arabe a t rajout  la liste, et tout un tas de dbiles profonds se sont excits en disant que Najat "Daesh/Gender" Belkacem voulait convertir la France et qu'on allait obliger nos enfants  apprendre l'arabe.

Qu'est-ce que tu veux rpondre sur ce genre de sujet ?
On dirait l'UPR parlant de l'UE.

----------


## Bousk

> Donc tu nous parles d'espagnol qui ne sont pas dans une rgion influence par la culture espagnole


Ma rgion et ville est tout autant influence par les espagnols qu'elle devrait l'tre par les arabes : pas du tout. Elle n'a rien en commun avec eux, c'est juste que des personnes, un certain nombre, ont dcid d'y migrer.




> Qu'on le veuille ou non, on a un lien fort avec le maghreb.


Quel lien ? Ce sont juste des personnes migres ici.
Ou alors on retombe dans l'auto-flagellation que l'on a pas t gentil, on a colonis, etc, donc c'est _normal_ ?




> Comment tu fais dans des rgions comme la tienne justement ou le 93 ? Quand tu as de fortes populations qui sont parfois de "1re gnration" au niveau de l'immigration ? Donc dj, rien qu' ce niveau l, l'apprentissage se justifie. Je ne parle pas d'une obligation mais d'une option comme n'importe quelle autre langue.


L'apprentissage de la langue du pays quand on migre se justifie, pour s'y intgrer - ou alors ce n'est pas l'objectif et peut-on encore parler d'migration ? -, l'apprentissage de la langue des migrs pour les intgrer : non je vois pas le rapport.
Les options existent, au niveau universitaire uniquement je crois malheureusement. Tu peux toujours essayer de les proposer au collge comme l'anglais ou autre (quoi que a commence au primaire maintenant non ?), faut voir si a aura du succs... pi l'ducation nationale, t'attends pas  voir du changement de leur ct hein.




> Et puis ce n'est mme pas a le souci en fait... L o il y a un problme, c'est quand des gens s'opposent  l'enseignement d'une langue par idologie / haine / etc... Et qu'ils essayent de faire passer a comme une islamisation de La France avec des exemples foireux d'opposition arabe-crche. Je t'invite  lire les crits de ddoumeche pour comprendre ce que je veux dire...  Mais ce n'est pas que lui, des politiciens ont aussi jou avec a.


Chacun voit midi  sa porte. Moi je constate que le problme c'est que ds qu'on a une ide contraire  la bonne pense globale on est taxs de raciste. Enfin non quand il s'agit de population musulmanes et arabes uniquement. Apparemment les chinois sont gentils et ne posent pas de soucis. Et les blagues sur leur personne sont prises  la rigolade et non pointer au CRIF ou autre associations.




> Pour les pays frontaliers, avoir des gens forms dans la langue du voisin ne choque pas... Par contre, quand c'est l'arabe avec qui on n'est pas frontalier mais o il y a des fortes relations, a gne... Cherchez l'erreur...


O est la frontire avec les pays arabes ? La mditerrane ? Tu la traverses souvent pour aller chez eux et l'inverse ?
Les pays frontaliers et les personnes qui vivent aux frontires sont mlanges au quasi-quotidien. En habitant  Nice t'as plus de points communs avec un habitant de Vintimille que de Paris.




> Les us et coutumes, tu connais ? Sinon regarde dans un livre de droit... Il y a parfois des choses qui n'ont pas besoin d'tre lgifres ou officialises tellement que c'est habituel et que a coule de source...


Fais gaffe, les us et coutumes c'est le genre d'arguments qui reviennent  chaque fois qu'on parle de pourquoi on ne dtruira pas les glises, supprimera pas les jours fris catholiques ni les crches. Et se font tcler par les dfenseurs de la lacit qui t'expliqueront que faut voluer et donc faut aussi des mosques, temples bouddhistes etc en ce cas.

----------


## Zirak

> mais de l  remplacer l'enseignement du franais par l'arabe...


Encore une fois tu es dans l'exagration, j'aimerais beaucoup que tu me dises o quelqu'un a parl de a ici ?  ::roll:: 

On n'a dj pas dit que cela devait tre obligatoire comme apprentissage, alors de la  dire qu'on veut remplacer le franais par l'arabe, y'a encore grave de la marge...

----------


## halaster08

> Apprendre une nouvelle langue a toujours t une richesse, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait diffrent sous prtexte que c'est l'arabe.


+1
Probablement parce que pour certain apprendre l'arabe => devenir musulman => devenir terroriste.

----------


## halaster08

> Encore une fois tu es dans l'exagration, j'aimerais beaucoup que tu me dises o quelqu'un a parl de a ici ? 
> 
> On n'a dj pas dit que cela devait tre obligatoire comme apprentissage, alors de la  dire qu'on veut remplacer le franais par l'arabe, y'a encore grave de la marge...


C'est largement exagr dans la manire dont le prsent Jon, mais il y a une part de vrit.
Les heures de l'eneignement du franais ont t (trop?) rduites au profit d'autres enseignements dont les langues trangres. Et comme certains tablissement osent proposer l'arabe comme langue trangre, on voit apparatre des raccourcis du style "l'arabe remplace le franais".

----------


## Zirak

> C'est largement exagr dans la manire dont le prsent Jon, mais il y a une part de vrit.
> *Les heures de l'eneignement du franais ont t (trop?) rduites au profit d'autres enseignements dont les langues trangres*. Et comme certains tablissement osent proposer l'arabe comme langues trangres, on voit apparatre des raccourcis du style "l'arabe remplace le franais".


Sauf que cela n'a rien  voir avec l'apprentissage de l'arabe. Apprentissage de l'arabe ou non, le nombre d'heure de franais a t rduit, et que cela soit pour apprendre l'arabe ou le chinois, l'lve fera autant d'heure de franais.

Et nombre d'heures de franais rduit ou pas, il n'est toujours pas question de remplacer le franais pas l'arabe.

C'est juste que l'arabe serait un choix supplmentaire parmi tous ceux dj possible donc mme pas une obligation.


La ce n'est mme plus un raccourci, c'est carrment un mensonge hont. ^^

----------


## TallyHo

> En habitant  Nice t'as plus de points communs avec un habitant de Vintimille que de Paris.


C'est exactement ce que je te dis pour le 93 ou autres zones similaires... Tu peux ne pas accepter de voir la ralit, elle ne changera pas pour autant, on a un lien avec le maghreb...

Par exemple, dans ces zones l, a ne me parait pas absurde d'apprendre l'arabe puisque tu es en contact avec eux et que tous ne parlent pas franais correctement. Je pense aux administrations par exemple. C'est comme dans des rgions frontalires, par exemple tu vas dans les mairies du pays catalan ou des administrations, ils parlent espagnol. Donc qu'est ce qui change avec les arabes ? On aurait une forte immigration de russes, de japonais ou de ce que tu veux d'autres, j'aurais dit la mme chose d'ailleurs. Ce qui n'empche pas qu'ils apprennent le franais aussi.

Donc il ne s'agit pas de s'islamiser ou de remplacer le franais par l'arabe comme on a pu le lire plus haut avec les trolls racistes habituels sur ce genre de sujets... Mais de s'ouvrir pour faciliter la communication... Pourtant dans d'autres pays moins "dvelopps", ils ont compris l'intrt d'apprendre la langue d'une communaut importante : http://fr.cctv.com/2016/04/20/VIDE6U...m4160420.shtml




> Le 19 avril au Cap, en Afrique du Sud, le Forum de la communaut chinoise et de la police a ouvert la 3me session d'enseignement du chinois aux policiers, dont l'objectif est de renforcer la communication entre la police et la communaut chinoise et de fournir de meilleurs services  la communaut locale.


Pour l'apprentissage de l'arabe, il y a aussi un facteur  prendre en compte... Je pense qu'ils ont aussi fait a pour couper l'herbe sous le pied aux drives qu'il pourrait y avoir. En effet, l'arabe est enseign dans certaines mosques et avec le Coran. Alors attention, je ne dis pas que toutes les mosques sont extrmistes mais il peut y en avoir dans le tas. Donc je crois qu'ils ont voulu aussi encadr cet apprentissage de l'arabe.




> Probablement parce que pour certain apprendre l'arabe => devenir musulman => devenir terroriste.


Pour une fois, on est d'accord... Et c'est pour a que je rpte en boucle la ncessit de bien sparer les sujets et de ne pas amalgamer tout a car on en arrive fatalement  des erreurs de raisonnement (sauf si c'est fait exprs pour stigmatiser bien sur...).




> La ce n'est mme plus un raccourci, c'est carrment un mensonge hont.


Il t'en aura fallu du temps pour comprendre certaines intentions...  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Il t'en aura fallu du temps pour comprendre certaines intentions...


Je fais une entorse  mes nouvelles rsolutions juste pour rpondre  a :

Ds l'ouverture de son fil (voir mme avant que tu viennes intervenir dans le forum politique, dans d'autres fils), j'ai dj dit la mme chose  Jon, donc non, merci de ne pas encore essayer de me rabaisser (comme tu le fais depuis plusieurs jours sur diffrents fils), en disant que j'entre-aperois enfin la lumire, a fait dj un bout de temps que je dis que Jon raconte n'importe quoi la plupart du temps sur les musulmans / maghrbins / arabes (suivant le fil de discussion)...

----------


## TallyHo

Dcontractes toi un peu, je le sais... Ton PC n'affiche pas les smileys ?  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Dcontractes toi un peu, je le sais... Ton PC n'affiche pas les smileys ?


Ce n'est pas une question d'affichage, c'est une question que quand a fait depuis le dbut de la semaine, que tu baves sur moi dans tous les fils o l'on a pu intervenir tous les deux, mme quand je ne m'adresse pas  toi, avec des jolis messages avec des smileys, bah forcment aprs j'ai un peu de mal  discerner ce qui est de l'humour de ce qui n'en est pas.

Surtout qu'au contraire, j'ai trouv que le smiley clin d'il appuyait bien le ct condescendant habituel.

Mais si c'tait de l'"humour", mea culpa.


Sur ce, fin de mon entorse, re-bienvenue dans l'inexistence.

----------


## TallyHo

> a fait depuis le dbut de la semaine, que tu baves sur moi dans tous les fils o l'on a pu intervenir tous les deux


Non... Ca fait depuis le dbut de la semaine que tu n'arrives pas  accepter que tout le monde a un avis et qu'on peut te tenir tte pour le dfendre.




> re-bienvenue dans l'inexistence.


Comme tu fais parti de mon existence en tant que "virtuel", a ne changera pas grand chose  ::): 

Sinon on parle de langues trangres, de s'ouvrir, etc... Et tu fais quoi ? Tu fermes la porte. Ce n'est pas bien et pas cohrent... Et en plus je t'ai mis un +1 ! Ca t'en bouche un coin hein ? Ca ne m'empchera pas de te flageller une autre fois, c'est les dbats, c'est comme a, il faut accepter de gagner, de perdre ou de ne pas tre d'accord ou de l'tre. Sinon ce n'est pas trs amusant si tout le monde se conforme  un avis unique  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Parce qu' la base (pour moi) il ne s'agit pas d'apprendre l'arabe aux gamins de primaire.
> Il y a une liste de langues optionnelles que les gamins peuvent apprendre au primaire, comme l'anglais, l'allemand, le chinois, le sudois, etc...
> Cette anne (ou l'an dernier ?) l'arabe a t rajout  la liste, et tout un tas de dbiles profonds se sont excits en disant que Najat "Daesh/Gender" Belkacem voulait convertir la France et qu'on allait obliger nos enfants  apprendre l'arabe.


Il y a plus cocasse en fait.

La manuvre de Nabilla Bcassine visait  remplacer les ELCO par un enseignement linguistique plus normalis et plus srieux. Or, les ELCO, qui rappelons-le datent de Giscard, visaient justement  enfermer les immigrs de seconde gnration dans leur "culture d'origine", taient grs par des intervenants extrieurs parfois douteux (des islamistes pays par l'Arabie Saoudite) sans aucune qualification. 

On a dont fait  NVB le procs des ELCO qu'elle a pourtant abrog, et en invoquant elle-mme les arguments que j'ai expos plus haut. Et c'est d'autant plus abject de la part des responsables de cette drive communautariste. Elle a pay son image de fossoyeur de l'cole rpublicaine et sa haine de la France. On ne prte qu'aux riches comme dit l'adage et c'est encore un putain de malentendu de plus.

Maintenant il faut tre honnte une minutes : l'initiation aux langues trangres n'a jamais eu sa place  l'cole primaire (le temps d'enseignement n'est pas extensible), surtout quand on a renonc  enseigner le franais aux lves non privilgis (ceux qui n'ont pas le socle culturel familial pour compenser). Et l'anglais est indispensable en LV1. Qu'on fasse des classes bilangues anglais/arabe, anglais/chinois ou anglais/turc ensuite, moi je suis pour hein. Des enseignements *d'excellence* bien entendu (oh ! le vilain mot tabou).

----------


## Zirak

> Non... Ca fait depuis le dbut de la semaine que tu n'arrives pas  accepter que tout le monde a un avis et qu'on peut te tenir tte pour le dfendre.


Tu dfends quel point de vue avec ce genre de message, dans un change o personne ne te parle ? 




> Et si tu es gentil, tu vas avoir droit aux noms d'oiseau et aux renforts muscls de la clique insultante...


C'est pas du dnigrement de l'autre a ? Ce n'est pas par ce que tu t'en es prise une, que je passe mon temps  insulter tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec moi... 

Ah mais comme y'a un smiley qui rigole, c'est pas pareil, et a excuse tout ? 

Ok alors : 

T'es un gros troll, merci d'aller jouer au ballon sur l'autoroute  ::mouarf:: 

(C'pas une insulte, y'a un smiley !)


Encore une fois faut aussi un peu te remettre en cause :

Peu importe ce que l'on pense de chaque intervenant, rien que sur les 2/3 derniers jours, tu t'es fait mettre en ignor par 2 personnes, et tu as du dire  au moins 2 ou 3 autres de ne pas se mettre  tre agressif / insultant. Le seul point commun entre toutes ces personnes, c'est toi hein. 

Enfin bon, vu que je parle dans le vide comme d'habitude, cette fois-ci, c'est bien ma dernire rponse  ton encontre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce n'est pas par ce que tu t'en es prise une


Je m'en suis prise une et c'est toi qui est vex  ignorer...  ::roll:: 




> Peu importe ce que l'on pense de chaque intervenant


Dommage, ce passage partait bien pourtant... Je me disais que tu avais enfin pris du recul sur les attaques personnelles...

Ensuite... Ignorer par un extrmiste qui excuse des terroristes et un raciste manipulateur... Du coup, ton argument porte beaucoup moins.

Tu ne passes pas que ton temps  insulter mais  dnigrer et  faire des attaques personnelles quand tu as tort ou que la personne te tient tte, toi ou ta clique. Pour preuve ton pote Grogro qui intervient rgulirement en se prenant pour un modo en intimant les gens de ne pas rpondre. Ou ton comparse raciste qui vient troller dans une explication entre toi et moi, juste histoire de venir s'essuyer les pieds. D'ailleurs je note au passage que tu es beaucoup plus indulgent avec ces 2 zouaves qu'avec Thierry qui ne vous a jamais manqu de respect ou attaquer personnellement.

Donc pour la remise en question, tu repasseras... Surtout qu'il me semble que tu ne t'es pas pris la tte qu'avec moi ces jours-ci. Donc peut-tre que la comprhension, le comportement ou je ne sais quoi d'autre n'est pas que de mon fait.

Et je passe sur le manque de recul total et de l'affect que vous mettez l-dedans alors qu'on s'en fout royalement au final, nous sommes dans un univers virtuel  changer des ides, donc rien de personnel... Il faut vous dtendre un peu, relativiser et prendre un forum pour ce qu'il est, pas comme comme si vous tiez dans la vraie vie quoi...  ::roll:: 

[Edit]

Un conseil aussi : essayez quand mme de ne pas mitrailler les -1 au mme moment ds qu'un message est publi... Essayez d'espacer... Ca commence  se voir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Encore une fois tu es dans l'exagration, j'aimerais beaucoup que tu me dises o quelqu'un a parl de a ici ? 
> 
> On n'a dj pas dit que cela devait tre obligatoire comme apprentissage, alors de la  dire qu'on veut remplacer le franais par l'arabe, y'a encore grave de la marge...


Effectivement, tu as raison. Ce n'est pas exactement ce que je voulais dire (mais tlphone, boulot, j'ai pas relu...  ::oops:: ) Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'en introduisant l'apprentissage de l'arabe au primaire, on n'encourage pas  l'intgration.
Je m'oppose  l'ide que l'intgration passera par l'apprentissage de l'arabe par les franais, plutt que le contraire. 
Des vagues d'immigrations, notre pays en a connu. Si on suit l'ide d'un certain gus ici, on devrait tous avoir appris, le Portugais, l'Espagnol, l'Italien, le Roumain, ... 
Et maintenant, ils refont mme la gographie : Le dpartement de Seine Saint-Denis serait frontalier de pays du Maghreb.  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Si on suit l'ide d'un certain gus ici


Si on suit la tienne, on serait tous blonds aux yeux bleus... Encore une fois, tu dformes et tu exagres... C'est quoi ton excuse pour cette fois-ci ? Le collgue qui t'a drang quand tu crivais ?

----------


## foetus

Vous tes mchant avec TallyHo (je lui avais dis la mme chose dimanche il y a 4 jours)

TallyHo ne sinquite pas tant qu'on ne franchi pas la limite  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

La crche dans un lieu public, on a franchi la ligne de la lacit
Dire musulman on a franchi la ligne du racisme, parce que le Maghreb c'est seulement 5-10%

Par contre, qu'une certaine communaut prie dans la rue, exhibe leurs drapeaux "de gaulois" et porte les habits traditionnels, c'est normal c'est l'intgration.

Et la loi anti-Burqua on a franchit la ligne du n'importe quoi parce que c'est la loi "contre ceux qui se masquent le visage"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> TallyHo ne sinquite pas tant qu'on ne franchi pas la limite


La limite est surtout celle de la btise amalgamante et de ceux qui sont dans un raisonnement binaire... 




> Dire musulman on a franchi la ligne du racisme, parce que le Maghreb c'est seulement 5-10%


... Comme ici par exemple, amalgame musulman-maghrbin... Au fur et  mesure qu'on avance dans les discussions avec vous, on a de plus en plus la confirmation que la religion n'est qu'une passerelle pour atteindre une communaut.




> Par contre, qu'une certaine communaut prie dans la rue, exhibe leurs drapeaux "de gaulois" et porte les habits traditionnels, c'est normal c'est l'intgration.
> 
> Et la loi anti-Burqua on a franchit la ligne du n'importe quoi parce que c'est la loi "contre ceux qui se masquent le visage"


C'est tout le contraire, ce n'est pas parce que je ne suis pas intolrant comme certains membres que je vais accepter le n'importe quoi comme la burqa ou de ne pas employer le mot islamiste. Je comprends ton besoin de fanfaronner devant la galerie en profitant d'une polmique pour jouer au roquet mais fais le plus intelligemment... Surtout que j'ai encore crit rcemment que *je suis contre toute forme d'extrmisme*, je dis bien toute, que ce soit ethnique, religieux, etc...

Sinon, que penses tu de la manipulation honte faite par ton collgue Jon qui a fait dire  une tude ce qu'elle ne dit pas uniquement pour cracher sur les musulmans ?

Donc je vais te le dire  toi aussi, il y a un moment o il va falloir que tu comprennes que la comprhension ne vaut pas adhsion et que l'adhsion ne vaut pas caution. En d'autres termes, on peut trs bien admettre une diversit sans pour autant accepter le n'importe quoi. Bref, le monde est nuanc et pas noir ou blanc.

----------


## yildiz-online

> qu'une certaine communaut prie dans la rue


Si des gens prient dans la rue, ce n'est pas pour le fun, le bitume c'est pas super confortable, et c'est exactement pour la mme raison que des files s'agglutinent aux entres pour des concerts ou des vnement particuliers, avec parfois mme des tentes, la raison est tout simplement que les infrastructures ncessaires pour les accueillir ne sont pas suffisantes.

Dire  un musulman de rentrer chez lui parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de place dans un mosque serait la mme chose que dire  un apple-fan de ne pas attendre devant le magasin le jour de la sortie de l'iphone-X.

Effectivement, c'est chiant les foules, mais dans tous les cas, mais ce n'est pas par plaisir.

----------


## Zirak

> Si des gens prient dans la rue, ce n'est pas pour le fun, le bitume c'est pas super confortable, et c'est exactement pour la mme raison que des files s'agglutinent aux entres pour des concerts ou des vnement particuliers, avec parfois mme des tentes, la raison est tout simplement que les infrastructures ncessaires pour les accueillir ne sont pas suffisantes.
> 
> Dire  un musulman de rentrer chez lui parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de place dans un mosque serait la mme chose que dire  un apple-fan de ne pas attendre devant le magasin le jour de la sortie de l'iphone-X.
> 
> Effectivement, c'est chiant les foules, mais dans tous les cas, mais ce n'est pas par plaisir.



Et puis ce n'est pas comme si le dernier cas ayant fait un peu de tapage cet t concernant les prires de rue, avaient t ralis par des militants d'extrme-droite blanc comme neige, qui n'ont pas t inquits alors que cette pratique est sens tre interdite  tout le monde (lacit tout a)...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'en introduisant l'apprentissage de l'arabe au primaire, on n'encourage pas  l'intgration.


Est-ce que le but recherch est l'intgration des Maghrbins en France ? Si c'est le cas, je pense effectivement que ce sera un chec.
Mais j'avais lu quelque part que l'intrt d'apprendre une langue trangre aux jeunes enfants tait principalement de faciliter l'apprentissage des autres langues  l'avenir. Dans ce cas, l'arabe vaut bien le sudois. Et avec l'arabe, on a l'avantage de pouvoir le pratiquer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Et puis ce n'est pas comme si le dernier cas ayant fait un peu de tapage cet t concernant les prires de rue, avaient t ralis par des militants d'extrme-droite blanc comme neige, qui n'ont pas t inquits alors que cette pratique est sens tre interdite  tout le monde (lacit tout a)...


Dans tous les cas, que ce soit les intgristes de Pie XII voulant protger le patrimoine religieux du nihilisme des autorits, les fondamentalistes de Civitas terrifis par une uvre d'art, ou des islamistes tlguids par les Frres Musulmans, c'est une stratgie d'occupation de l'espace public  des fins politiques, visant  faire plier ltat rpublicain devant le fait religieux.

Dans tous les cas, l'impunit est absolue, il n'y a que des moulinets mdiatiques de gche (si ce sont des cathos) ou de drote (si ce sont des musulmans). Pas de vagues surtout !

On a effectivement un beau cas d'cole de double double standard suivant que le jacassant soit socialope ou ripoublicain.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Fixed.


Merci. Quel lapsus, ma langue a du fourcher, j'ai failli commettre un attentat clrical.




> L'erreur c'est de se focaliser sur les vilains arabes qui font tout rien que pour nous embter:
> 
> le franais compte 274 millions de locuteurs et est la langue officielle dans 29 pays
> 570 millions dans 21 pays pour l'espagnol
> 267 millions dans 29 pays pour l'arabe
> 100 millions dans 13 pays pour l'allemand
> 848 millions dans 3 pays pour le mandarin
> 1.4 milliards dans 53 pays pour l'anglais
> 
> ...


Je pense qu'il y a confusion, je parle de l'enseignement en primaire, notamment du _franais_: 
1960: 13h / semaine de 30heures
2008: 8h45 / semaine de 24heures.

Ce qui nous fait une diffrence de 630h, diffrence se traduisant par 20% illettrisme au collge... dans cette situation o les enfants des CSP+ sont avantags, o est l'galit ?
Le constat est pos depuis des annes, confirm par des tests internationaux (PIRLS) o nous sommes en de de nos voisins, surtout pour les ZEP. 

Mais notre ministre de l'EN nous sort l'arabe au primaire. Alors qu'il faudrait augmenter les heures de franais
...
Et bien c'est que le programme n'est pas adapt et qu'il faut les faire lire. La pdagogie, ca existe. Aujourd'hui, mme le dernier des idiots DOIT savoir lire pour travailler, d'autant il n'a plus de repchage pendant son service militaire o 





> Plutt que de dnigrer, si les franais se mettait un peu  l'Arabe (sans en faire la nouvelle langue officielle hein, ce n'est pas ce que je dis), cela aiderait ptet un petit peu niveau intgration non ?


Ah mais il y a dj des millions de franais arabophones, et la langue franaise compte dj des centaines de mots arabes... le fond du pourquoi ? c'est un langue trop complexe, aucun rapport avec les langues latines.
D'ailleurs je ne veux pas jouer les alarmistes, mais il va falloir vous remuer srieusement vous autres arabophones: vos pages Wikipdia sont pauvres, cela va vous portez prjudice.

Donc il faut faire de la culture, des films de prfrence, quitte  adapter des uvres trangres. Ca et un redmarrage conomique aideront plus que les mosques.

Alors que le franais devrait redevenir tre 2eme langue mondiale d'ici 30 ans grce  la progression de l'afrique sub-saharienne.




> Des vagues d'immigrations, notre pays en a connu. Si on suit l'ide d'un certain gus ici, on devrait tous avoir appris, le Portugais, l'Espagnol, l'Italien, le Roumain, ... 
> Et maintenant, ils refont mme la gographie : Le dpartement de Seine Saint-Denis serait frontalier de pays du Maghreb.


Je dirais mme plus, venez comme vous tes, parler toutes vos langues, tant que vous parlez aussi correctement latin  ::evil::

----------


## Zirak

> Je dirais mme plus, venez comme vous tes, parler toutes vos langues, tant que vous parlez aussi correctement latin


Cette dernire citation n'est pas de moi.  ::):

----------


## goomazio

> Merci. Quel lapsus, ma langue a du fourcher, j'ai failli commettre un attentat clrical.
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a confusion, je parle de l'enseignement en primaire, notamment du _franais_: 
> 1960: 13h / semaine de 30heures
> 2008: 8h45 / semaine de 24heures.
> 
> Ce qui nous fait une diffrence de 630h, diffrence se traduisant par 20% illettrisme au collge... dans cette situation o les enfants des CSP+ sont avantags, o est l'galit ?
> ...


D'accord sur la premire partie. Pour le reste, mme si a ne change rien  la qualit de l'enseignement, permettre de choisir l'arabe comme LM1 ou LM2 ne semble pas bien grave. 

Au pire, on parlerait tous arabe ? Ou la fameuse "islamisation" de nos contres respectives en serait acclre ? On ne panique pas plus que a au sujet de l'anglais donc  quoi bon tre contre, mme si on admet volontiers qu' la TV on ne parle pas de terroriste anglais mais bien "arabe". Si plus de gens parlaient arabe, a pourrait diminuer les tensions entre arabes et europens ce qui contre-balancerait les pires cas que j'ai pris en exemple.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Je pense qu'il y a confusion, je parle de l'enseignement en primaire, notamment du _franais_: 
> 1960: 13h / semaine de 30heures
> 2008: 8h45 / semaine de 24heures.
> 
> Ce qui nous fait une diffrence de 630h, diffrence se traduisant par 20% illettrisme au collge... dans cette situation o les enfants des CSP+ sont avantags, o est l'galit ?
> Le constat est pos depuis des annes, confirm par des tests internationaux (PIRLS) o nous sommes en de de nos voisins, surtout pour les ZEP. 
> 
> Mais notre ministre de l'EN nous sort l'arabe au primaire. Alors qu'il faudrait augmenter les heures de franais
> ...
> Et bien c'est que le programme n'est pas adapt et qu'il faut les faire lire. La pdagogie, ca existe. Aujourd'hui, mme le dernier des idiots DOIT savoir lire pour travailler, d'autant il n'a plus de repchage pendant son service militaire o


Effectivement, il y a confusion de ta part, parce que si on en croit la dclaration:
" Evidemment, pas question de l'imposer et l'arabe fera partie d'un ensemble de langues proposes dans certains tablissements, allant de l'anglais au chinois, en passant par l'allemand ou l'italien."

Auquel cas, tu aurais du t'offusquer galement des autres langues qui ont le mme impact, et cette problmatique n'aurait jamais du apparatre sur ce thread, n'ayant pas le moindre rapport.

Mais du fait de l'avoir mentionn ici, dans la mme phrase que la disparition des crches, il n'est pas difficile de voir clair sur tes relles motivations et que l'ducation nationale n'est pas ton problme prioritaire.

Un peu d'honntet intellectuelle ne serait pas de trop.

----------


## Grogro

> Au pire, on parlerait tous arabe ? Ou la fameuse "islamisation" de nos contres respectives en serait acclre ? On ne panique pas plus que a au sujet de l'anglais donc  quoi bon tre contre, mme si on admet volontiers qu' la TV on ne parle pas de terroriste anglais mais bien "arabe". Si plus de gens parlaient arabe, a pourrait diminuer les tensions entre arabes et europens ce qui contre-balancerait les pires cas que j'ai pris en exemple.


Pire, la dcision du ministre de l'intrieur est prcisment une action (bien tardive) de lutte contre l'islamisation des cits. Car les ELCO, c'tait a, c'tait livrer les enfants allophones aux barbus saoudiens et c'tait leur refuser l'mancipation et l'accs  la culture. Et c'tait une politique particulirement cynique de la droite. Rappelons que l'immigration de masse est une politique de droite pour le plus grand profit du grand patronat, que le regroupement familial a t voulu par Chirac et Giscard pour diviser ce qu'on appelait les "classes dangereuses". 

Enseigner une LV1 ds le primaire, c'est une connerie quand on a renonc  tout enseignement des fondamentaux pour transformer l'cole en garderie (le savoir c'est ractionnaire c'est bien connu). C'est aussi une connerie de proposer un choix de LV1 quand l'anglais est la priorit absolue. Mais sortir l'enseignement de l'arabe du communautarisme sgrgationniste, c'est un moindre mal.

----------


## foetus

> mme si on admet volontiers qu' la TV on ne parle pas de terroriste anglais mais bien "arabe"


Dans un autre sens depuis 4 ans, ce sont des europens en grand majorit qui ne mangent pas hallah, baisent et font la fte  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est aussi une connerie de proposer un choix de LV1 quand l'anglais est la priorit absolue.


Priorit pour qui ? La priorit est de sensibiliser les gamins  une autre langue. Aprs a dpend beaucoup de ce que tu veux faire dans la vie. Nous autres informaticiens sommes confronts  l'anglais quotidiennement mais c'est loin d'tre le cas pour la majorit des personnes. Je parle plus espagnol qu'anglais personnellement. Si tu veux travailler dans l'industrie en Europe, tu as plutt intrt  apprendre l'allemand.

D'ailleurs j'ai un amie qui est bilingue anglais mais qui a loup une promotion dans une socit allemande car elle ne le parlait pas, forme et tout sur place, un super plan avec diplme  la clef. J'ai un ancien collgue qui a trouv une place en or car il parle arabe vu que des marchs s'ouvrent l-bas.

Bien sur on ne peut gnraliser mes exemples mais je crois que c'est plus pertinent de choisir ses langues vivantes en fonction d'un projet de vie / pro.




> Mais sortir l'enseignement de l'arabe du communautarisme sgrgationniste, c'est un moindre mal.


Oui mais attention de ne pas tomber dans le catastrophisme... Tu as aussi des cours d'arabe hors-cole qui sont honorables et sans problme comme tout autre cours de langues, je pense surtout au cadre associatif.




> Mais du fait de l'avoir mentionn ici, dans la mme phrase que la disparition des crches, il n'est pas difficile de voir clair sur tes relles motivations et que l'ducation nationale n'est pas ton problme prioritaire.
> 
> Un peu d'honntet intellectuelle ne serait pas de trop.


Ca fait plaisir de voir une personne qui essaye de raisonner avec son cerveau et pas  l'affect... J'espre qu'on aura l'occasion de discuter sur d'autres sujets, qu'on soit d'accord ou pas, ce sera intressant  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'accord sur la premire partie. Pour le reste, mme si a ne change rien  la qualit de l'enseignement, permettre de choisir l'arabe comme LM1 ou LM2 ne semble pas bien grave. 
> 
> Au pire, on parlerait tous arabe ? Ou la fameuse "islamisation" de nos contres respectives en serait acclre ? On ne panique pas plus que a au sujet de l'anglais donc  quoi bon tre contre, mme si on admet volontiers qu' la TV on ne parle pas de terroriste anglais mais bien "arabe". Si plus de gens parlaient arabe, a pourrait diminuer les tensions entre arabes et europens ce qui contre-balancerait les pires cas que j'ai pris en exemple.


Au pire, un pouime de % de gens en plus parleraient arabe. Et on ne le parlerait pas tous car ce serait inconstitutionnel, et contraire aux dsiratas des autres minorits linguistiques.

Ne sommes nous pas dj coloniss culturellement par les amricains depuis les accords Blum-Byrnes de 1946, obligeant  distribuer pour 50% des films hollywoodiens ? Alors que les autres films trangers, franais, ou amricains hors du srail amricains deviennent automatiquement minoritaires ? As tu analys les ttes d'affiches des sorties cinmatographique chaque semaine ? consquence de quoi on se plaint de la perte des repres, d'identit, etc...
Et tu sais quand mme que le monde arabe produit peu de culture, notamment au niveau cinmatographique ? (quoique mes chiffres datent sans doute un peu)

Ton hypothse sur la diminution des tensions est sans doute une boutable, connaissant le paquet de troubles qu'il y a eu dans le moyen-orient ces 70 dernires annes. Plus exactement depuis la dissolution de l'Empire musulman : pas pour rien qu'on l'appelle arc de crise.
Sinon oui, jouons aux apprentis sorciers, avec le fringant Jup  la manuvre. Aprs tout, la Yougoslavie ne s'en est pas trop mal tire, il n'y a eu que 300,000 morts.

Donc je vais permettre d'inverser ton point de vue sans le trahir, il est plus conomique et moins risqu que tous les arabes prennent la culture europenne. Mais encore faut-il que cette culture europenne existe toujours.





> Cette dernire citation n'est pas de moi.


Certes, je t'ai plagi mais c'est du 33me degr.




> Effectivement, il y a confusion de ta part, parce que si on en croit la dclaration:
> "Evidemment, pas question de l'imposer et l'arabe fera partie d'un ensemble de langues proposes dans certains tablissements, allant de l'anglais au chinois, en passant par l'allemand ou l'italien."
> 
> Auquel cas, tu aurais du t'offusquer galement des autres langues qui ont le mme impact, et cette problmatique n'aurait jamais du apparatre sur ce thread, n'ayant pas le moindre rapport.
> 
> Mais du fait de l'avoir mentionn ici, dans la mme phrase que la disparition des crches, il n'est pas difficile de voir clair sur tes relles motivations et que l'ducation nationale n'est pas ton problme prioritaire.


Bizarrement, je ne retrouve pas la phrase en question dans notre change. Tu vas sans doute pouvoir me la citer ?

Non, l'ducation nationale n'tait pas ma priorit, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais prtendu.
Mais vas-y dveloppes ton point de vue, exprimes-toi mieux que l'on comprenne un peu mieux ce que tu penses, des motivations mutuelles, et ce que tu impliques par "honnt intellectuelle".

----------


## Grogro

> Sinon oui, jouons aux apprentis sorciers, avec le fringant Jup  la manuvre. Aprs tout, la Yougoslavie ne s'en est pas trop mal tire, il n'y a eu que 300,000 morts.


On l'a vu  la manuvre rcemment en 2011-2012, on a vu le rsultat en Libye et en Syrie. Mais rappelle-nous ce qu'il a fait entre 93 et 95 puisque je viens d'apprendre qu'il avait dj t au quai d'Orsay ces annes l.

----------


## TallyHo

> et ce que tu impliques par "honnt intellectuelle".


Dj le fait d'essayer de traiter un sujet avec un minimum de neutralit, sans nous drouler continuellement ta propagande colonialiste (voire pire)...




> il est plus conomique et moins risqu que tous les arabes prennent la culture europenne.


Ce qui serait moins risqu, ce serait dj d'arrter d'aller les faire chier chez eux. On sait trs bien que ce qui se passe aujourd'hui est en partie les retombes du conflit irakien. Et on refait exactement la mme connerie avec la Syrie (ou on poursuit dans la connerie plutt). Si on vire Assad, la relve sera pire, relve en partie gnre par nos ingrences. Je dis "nos" pour dsigner la coalition, pas obligatoirement La France.

Tu parles de la culture amricaine trs prsente ici, oui c'est vrai. Mais nous sommes dans les mmes standards donc a passe mieux, mme si je ne suis pas du tout pour une amricanisation de La France. Pour les pays arabes, nous sommes carrment sur un schma diffrent, ce n'est pas du tout les mmes modles.

Par ailleurs, je trouve assez douteux d'invoquer un crasement culturel quand on sait que c'est une des tactiques de guerre et de destruction. Dans toutes les pires guerres, il y a une attaque  la culture. L'Etat Islamique le pratique d'ailleurs...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dj le fait d'essayer de traiter un sujet avec un minimum de neutralit, sans nous drouler continuellement ta propagande colonialiste (voire pire)...
> 
> Ce qui serait moins risqu, ce serait dj d'arrter d'aller les faire chier chez eux. On sait trs bien que ce qui se passe aujourd'hui est en partie les retombes du conflit irakien. Et on refait exactement la mme connerie avec la Syrie (ou on poursuit dans la connerie plutt). Si on vire Assad, la relve sera pire, relve en partie gnre par nos ingrences. Je dis "nos" pour dsigner la coalition, pas obligatoirement La France.


Ah le flot d'insultes continu, dos tourn, et aprs ca vous parle de neutralit  ::lol:: . C'est l'inversion victimaire, te traitant de psychopathe, raciste pour au final te reprocher ton manque d'"objectivit", voire d'honnt ! 
Mme profil que les "antifas", mme niveau de mchancet que les skins.

Essayes esclavagiste ou violeur la prochaine fois, tu ne l'a pas encore fait.
Pourtant tu as eu un avertissement rcemment, il me semble.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ah le flot d'insultes continu, dos tourn, et aprs ca vous parle de neutralit . C'est l'inversion victimaire, te traitant de psychopathe, raciste pour au final te reprocher ton manque d'"objectivit", voire d'honnt !


Avertissement de qui ? Tu dlires... Je n'insulte pas, tu fais une propagande colonialiste. Sur un fil tu dis d' "israliser" les palestiniens, sur ce fil tu nous la refais en voulant "occidentaliser" les arabes...

Donc o vois tu une insulte ? Je ne fais que constater. Et encore, je ne quote pas le reste o tu excuses des extrmistes juifs, tu nous fais de la victimisation sur les innombrables agressions sur des juifs alors qu'on a bien vu que les chiffres officiels sont loin de ton exagration, etc...




> il est plus conomique et moins risqu que tous les arabes prennent la culture europenne





> la meilleure chose qui puisse arriver aux palestiniens est l'annexion totale et dfinitive de Gaza et de la Cisjordanie


Tu as beau dire les choses avec des rondeurs, le fond de ta pense est trs dangereuse, la destruction de l'identit culturelle ne peut mener qu' des choses beaucoup plus graves. A part les fanatiques du type Daech ou du moustachu, personne ne peut souhaiter dtruire une culture.

----------


## foetus

> Ce qui serait moins risqu, ce serait dj d'arrter d'aller les faire chier chez eux.


Mais ils ont des ressources premires (gaz, ptrole) qui n'exploitent pas/ ou n'exploitent pas bien  ::mrgreen:: 

Nos grandes firmes internationales franaises comme Total envoient des ingnieurs et des connaissances pour les aider: tu veux faire quoi de plus ?  ::lol::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Avertissement de qui ? Tu dlires... Je n'insulte pas, tu fais une propagande colonialiste. Sur un fil tu dis d' "israliser" les palestiniens, sur ce fil tu nous la refais en voulant "occidentaliser" les arabes...
> 
> Donc o vois tu une insulte ? Je ne fais que constater. Et encore, je ne quote pas le reste o tu excuses des extrmistes juifs, tu nous fais de la victimisation sur les innombrables agressions sur des juifs alors qu'on a bien vu que les chiffres officiels sont loin de ton exagration, etc...
> 
> Tu as beau dire les choses avec des rondeurs, le fond de ta pense est trs dangereuse, la destruction de l'identit culturelle ne peut mener qu' des choses beaucoup plus graves. A part les fanatiques du type Daech ou du moustachu, personne ne peut souhaiter dtruire une culture.


Dcidement, Isral est une obsession. Dans le cas de l'occidentialisation des arabes, au cas o tu n'aurais pas compris comme  l'habitude, on parlait des arabes vivant en Europe.

Et le colonisation, c'est l'imposition d'un systme politique  une autre entit politique sur un territoire en dehors de ses propres frontires:
soit tu confonds avec l'acculturation
soit tu reprend  ton compte une propagande trangre
soit tu es tomb dans une secte qui a modifie ta perception du rel et te fait voir des vilains racistes partout, induisant un comportement paranoaque

De toute faon  part deux ou trois fantmettes, les arabes europens sont dj bien occidentaliss.

Ca fait 1400 ans qu'on "dmolit" des identits culturelles pour les intgrer  l'hexagone, les indignes rlent mais ca fait partie du quotidien





> Dans tous les cas, que ce soit les intgristes de Pie XII voulant protger le patrimoine religieux du nihilisme des autorits, les fondamentalistes de Civitas terrifis par une uvre d'art, ou des islamistes tlguids par les Frres Musulmans, c'est une stratgie d'occupation de l'espace public  des fins politiques, visant  faire plier ltat rpublicain devant le fait religieux.
> 
> On a effectivement un beau cas d'cole de double double standard suivant que le jacassant soit socialope ou ripoublicain.


Quiconque a regard la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789 et de 1793 sait que l'tat n'est pas nihiliste ni lac, au contraire...

Sinon bien trouv pour Nabilla Bcassine, je vois qu'on ne s'ennuie pas au ministre.
Pour 93-95, si tu penses  ce pays des grands lac, les dernires rvlations de Patrick Karegeya (dernires parce que retrouv mort dans sa chambre d'htel) semble plutt innocenter le quai d'Orsay.

----------


## TallyHo

> Dans le cas de l'occidentialisation des arabes, au cas o tu n'aurais pas compris comme  l'habitude, on parlait des arabes vivant en Europe.


Dans ce cas ton propos n'est pas assez prcis et porte  confusion, surtout quand on a lu tes crits prcdents et qu'on connait tes positions. Maintenant que tu as prcis, c'est arrang.

Il reste malgr tout la bonne remarque de Yildiz qui n'a pas trouv d'explication...




> Auquel cas, tu aurais du t'offusquer galement des autres langues qui ont le mme impact, et cette problmatique n'aurait jamais du apparatre sur ce thread, n'ayant pas le moindre rapport.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Avertissement de qui ? Tu dlires...
> 
> Dans ce cas ton propos n'est pas assez prcis et porte  confusion, surtout quand on a lu tes crits prcdents et qu'on connait tes positions. Maintenant que tu as prcis, c'est arrang.


Avertissement d'un modrateur en ce qui concerne la courtoisie. Visiblement tu persistes

C'est parfaitement clair quand on se donne la peine de lire le message que j'ai cit comme  mon habitude pour viter ce genre dambigut.

Mais quand on est dans une logique de chasse aux sorcire, cela perturbe certainement les sens et l'analyse critique. J'attends donc tes excuses

----------


## TallyHo

> Avertissement d'un modrateur en ce qui concerne la courtoisie.


Tu as accs au compte du modrateur pour voir ses actions ? Tu parles du rappel  l'ordre gnralis suite  une modration pour insulte envers ma personne ? Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle un avertissement... Revois tes dfinitions...




> Mais quand on est dans une logique de chasse aux sorcire, cela perturbe certainement les sens et l'analyse critique.


Et tu sais de quoi tu parles sur des sujets de ce type o on te voit rgulirement taper sur la mme communaut... Le pire c'est que a commence  se voir, et pas que par moi, et tu continues  faire la victime...




> J'attends donc tes excuses


Je n'ai pas  m'excuser de quoter tes crits. Si tu ne les assumes pas, c'est ton problme. Surtout que si on regarde tes derniers messages, c'est plutt toi qui t'en donne  coeur joie... Compar au mot "colonialiste" qui ne t'a pas plu, la rponse parait bien disproportionne et typique de la vexation d'tre pris en flagrant dlit... Donc il ne faut pas trop pousser mm dans les orties hein  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ah le flot d'insultes continu, dos tourn, et aprs ca vous parle de neutralit . C'est l'inversion victimaire, te traitant de psychopathe, raciste pour au final te reprocher ton manque d'"objectivit", voire d'honnt ! 
> Mme profil que les "antifas", mme niveau de mchancet que les skins.





> soit tu es tomb dans une secte qui a modifie ta perception du rel et te fait voir des vilains racistes partout, induisant un comportement paranoaque


Sinon toujours rien  dire par rapport  a ? Tu as prcis un propos, peut tre que tu pourrais continuer sur ta lance avec celui-ci... Histoire qu'on ne reste pas sur un avis ngatif par rapport  ta vision des arabes...




> Auquel cas, tu aurais du t'offusquer galement des autres langues qui ont le mme impact, et cette problmatique n'aurait jamais du apparatre sur ce thread, n'ayant pas le moindre rapport.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Non, l'ducation nationale n'tait pas ma priorit, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais prtendu.
> Mais vas-y dveloppes ton point de vue, exprimes-toi mieux que l'on comprenne un peu mieux ce que tu penses, des motivations mutuelles, et ce que tu impliques par "honnt intellectuelle".


Mais trs certainement:




> Un colier du primaire dispose de 630heures en moins d'enseignement du franais par rapport aux annes 60, mais il est important de leur apprendre l'arabe et de bannir les crches.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a confusion, je parle de l'enseignement en primaire, notamment du franais: 
> 1960: 13h / semaine de 30heures
> 2008: 8h45 / semaine de 24heures.





> Ce qui nous fait une diffrence de 630h, diffrence se traduisant par 20% illettrisme au collge... dans cette situation o les enfants des CSP+ sont avantags, o est l'galit ?
> Le constat est pos depuis des annes, confirm par des tests internationaux (PIRLS) o nous sommes en de de nos voisins, surtout pour les ZEP. 
> 
> Mais notre ministre de l'EN nous sort l'arabe au primaire. Alors qu'il faudrait augmenter les heures de franais





> Non, l'ducation nationale n'tait pas ma priorit, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais prtendu.


Donc l'ducation n'est pas ta priorit, mais c'est ton seul argument face  l'apprentissage de l'arabe, quelle est donc ta vritable motivation dans ce cas? vu que les autres langues ne te posent pas problme.

----------


## ddoumeche

C'est ca que tu appelles dvelopper ta pense ?

Quelle partie concernant n'as tu pas compris concernant la part d'enseignement du franais au primaire ?

----------


## yildiz-online

Trs bien, je reformule plus intelligiblement:

Pourquoi te focalises-tu sur l'arabe alors que d'autres langues sont galement proposes?

J'espre que c'est assez clair cette fois, vu le nombre de fois qu'il t'a t demand de rpondre  cette simple question.

----------


## ddoumeche

Parce que cela ne sert  rien au primaire, surtout quand on a 20% d'illtrisme en sortant (ce dont on parle depuis plus de 10 ans).

Si cela avait ajout des cours de flute, la position aurait probablement t identique. Mme si l'arabe risque en plus de renforcer le communautarisme

----------


## yildiz-online

> Parce que cela ne sert  rien au primaire, surtout quand on a 20% d'illtrisme en sortant (ce dont on parle depuis plus de 10 ans).


Dans ce cas pourquoi cites-tu uniquement l'arabe alors que la proposition est d'ajouter diffrentes langues?

----------


## halaster08

> Parce que cela ne sert  rien au primaire, surtout quand on a 20% d'illtrisme en sortant (ce dont on parle depuis plus de 10 ans).


Si on en parle depuis plus de 10ans pourquoi ne ragir que maintenant?




> Si cela avait ajout des cours de flute, la position aurait probablement t identique.


Pourquoi "probablement" ?

Le fait est que non rajouter des cours de flute (entre autres) en dfaveur des cours de franais n'as jamais fait ragir personne. Ca c'est fait dans plusieurs rforme rforme successives.
Et comme par hasard ds qu'on propose arabe en langue trangre (a la place d'anglais/allemend/italien...  et non pas  la place de franais) l non c'est inadmissible ya trop d'illtrisme faut virer tout a pour remettre du franais, la concidence est quand mme troublante, non?

----------


## Grogro

> Dans ce cas pourquoi cites-tu uniquement l'arabe alors que la proposition est d'ajouter diffrentes langues?


Parce qu'encore une fois, c'est l'objectif affich de cette mesure. Mesure qui vise prcisment  lutter contre la communautarisation des cits en institutionnalisant un enseignement de l'arabe au primaire, en tant que LV1, en dfaisant les ELCO, en le confiant  de vritables enseignants et plus  des types louches envoys par un consulat.

Je vois toujours d'un trs mauvais oeil l'enseignement des langues trangres au primaires quand, en mme temps, on refuse aux enfants l'accs  la culture commune et l'enseignement des fondamentaux au non du relativisme festiviste, mais dans ce cas de figure c'est clairement un moindre mal.

----------


## ddoumeche

Parce que le communautarisme chinois est nuisible mais ne pose pas une menace particulire




> Si on en parle depuis plus de 10ans pourquoi ne ragir que maintenant?


Procs d'intention




> Le fait est que non rajouter des cours de flute (entre autres) en dfaveur des cours de franais n'as jamais fait ragir personne. Ca c'est fait dans plusieurs rforme rforme successives.
> Et comme par hasard ds qu'on propose arabe en langue trangre (a la place d'anglais/allemend/italien...  et non pas  la place de franais) l non c'est inadmissible ya trop d'illtrisme faut virer tout a pour remettre du franais, la concidence est quand mme troublante, non?


Dommage que le sujet des cours de flute & de tricot n'ait pas t pos auparavant sur ce forum. 
Nanmoins si tu relis mes posts concernant les projet de cours d'informatique au primaire, ma ligne est la mme

----------


## yildiz-online

> Parce que le communautarisme chinois ne pose pas une menace particulire


Donc absolument rien  voir avec les grands principes d'ducation que tu prnais dans ton discours, c'est de cela que je veux parler quand je dis de faire preuve d'honntet intellectuelle.

----------


## Invit

> Je vois toujours d'un trs mauvais oeil l'enseignement des langues trangres au primaires quand, en mme temps, on refuse aux enfants l'accs  la culture commune et l'enseignement des fondamentaux au non du relativisme festiviste, mais dans ce cas de figure c'est clairement un moindre mal.


Qu'est-ce que tu appelles la culture commune ?
La problmatique aujourd'hui a chang par rapport  celle qu'ont connue nos parents quand on tait au primaire. Il y a eu transformation depuis : mondialisation, omniprsence du numrique, vagues d'immigration, disparition des 3e et 4e techno, etc. Je pense qu'il doit y avoir redfinition des fondamentaux (je parle de redfinition srieuse et rflchie, pas de "on rajoute un peu de ci, un peu de a, puis on enlve un peu de a, au pire on le re-rajoutera l'anne prochaine"). Dans le cas contraire, le problme sera toujours le mme, sauf qu'au lieu d'avoir des enfants qui ne savent pas crire en sortant du primaire, on aura des enfants qui ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur ou des enfants qui ne savent pas communiquer en anglais. Peut-tre que dans 20 ans, ce sera aussi indispensable que de savoir crire en franais. 
Par ailleurs, je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse esprer 100 % d'ducation avec des classes de 35 enfants, comprenant des enfants dont les parents savent  peine lire, des enfants trangers, des enfants qui ont des troubles de l'apprentissage, etc.  mon avis, le premier problme  rgler est l.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc absolument rien  voir avec les grands principes d'ducation que tu prnais dans ton discours, c'est de cela que je veux parler quand je dis de faire preuve d'honntet intellectuelle.


Honntet intellectuelle pour honntet intellectuelle, serais-tu mont au crneau si l'indignation avait touch l'espagnol, l'italien ou le portugais ? 
Un exemple a t pris, et tout de suite, une leve de boucliers se fait. Mais, si au dpart, ce n'avait pas t l'arabe pris comme exemple, est-ce que a aurait t la mme raction ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Honntet intellectuelle pour honntet intellectuelle, serais-tu mont au crneau si l'indignation avait touch l'espagnol, l'italien ou le portugais ?


Inversion de la charge donc argument irrecevable... Le souci est une contestation par rapport  l'arabe l o a ne conteste pas pour d'autres langues et non pas l'inverse.

Sinon pour l'histoire des heures de franais en moins avance par certains membres, argument tout aussi irrecevable car la quantit n'est pas synonyme de la qualit. On peut trs bien accomplir une tche en moins de temps mais d'une faon plus optimale. Je ne dis pas que c'est le cas avec l'enseignement du franais, je n'en sais rien, mais raisonner uniquement en quantit est une erreur.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Honntet intellectuelle pour honntet intellectuelle, serais-tu mont au crneau si l'indignation avait touch l'espagnol, l'italien ou le portugais ? 
> Un exemple a t pris, et tout de suite, une leve de boucliers se fait. Mais, si au dpart, ce n'avait pas t l'arabe pris comme exemple, est-ce que a aurait t la mme raction ?


Bien sur que non, parce que ce ne serait pas apparu sur ce fil de discussion, que ce soit l'arabe, le chinois ou un dialecte perdu au Prou je m'en moque, ce qui m'inquite c'est cette tentative de dsinformation, essayer de faire passer a pour de l'islamisation (la phrase parlait galement du retrait des crches) alors que a n'a rien  voir puis prendre comme excuse que c'est pour combattre lillettrisme afin de faire passer a gentiment, tu trouves vraiment a honnte toi?

Et si tu veux tout savoir, si mes enfants avait ces possibilits en Belgique, ce serait le nerlandais que j'aurais aim qu'ils apprennent.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc absolument rien  voir avec les grands principes d'ducation que tu prnais dans ton discours, c'est de cela que je veux parler quand je dis de faire preuve d'honntet intellectuelle.


Bravo et merci, avec cette technique du coupage de cheveux en quatre, on en vient  justifier l'illtrisme.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Bravo et merci, avec cette technique du coupage de cheveux en quatre, on en vient  justifier l'illtrisme.


Je parle 6 langues, pas toutes couramment, certaines passivement bien sur, est ce que la qualit de mon franais te choque?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles la culture commune ?
> La problmatique aujourd'hui a chang par rapport  celle qu'ont connue nos parents quand on tait au primaire. Il y a eu transformation depuis : mondialisation, omniprsence du numrique, vagues d'immigration, disparition des 3e et 4e techno, etc. Je pense qu'il doit y avoir redfinition des fondamentaux (je parle de redfinition srieuse et rflchie, pas de "on rajoute un peu de ci, un peu de a, puis on enlve un peu de a, au pire on le re-rajoutera l'anne prochaine"). Dans le cas contraire, le problme sera toujours le mme, sauf qu'au lieu d'avoir des enfants qui ne savent pas crire en sortant du primaire, on aura des enfants qui ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur ou des enfants qui ne savent pas communiquer en anglais. Peut-tre que dans 20 ans, ce sera aussi indispensable que de savoir crire en franais. 
> Par ailleurs, je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse esprer 100 % d'ducation avec des classes de 35 enfants, comprenant des enfants dont les parents savent  peine lire, des enfants trangers, des enfants qui ont des troubles de l'apprentissage, etc.  mon avis, le premier problme  rgler est l.


Les vagues d'immigration ne sont pas une nouveaut mais si on ne promet pas une culture commune, c'est  dire la culture franaise, on va en effet aboutir  des multi micros tats. 
Si la culture franaise disparait, il n'y aura plus besoin de traductrices. Est-ce que tu veux ?

Qu'est ce qui est le plus grave, du point du dveloppement personnel, intellectuel, des enfants qui ne savent utiliser une tablette ou des enfants qui ne savent pas lire ?




> Je parle 6 langues, pas toutes couramment, certaines passivement bien sur, est ce que la qualit de mon franais te choque?


Je suis sur que tu es trs dou pour les langues mais on ne parle pas de toi

----------


## yildiz-online

> Je suis sur que tu es trs dou pour les langues mais on ne parle pas de toi


Et on parle de qui? de gens qui ont l'occasion d'apprendre plusieurs langues, ce qui dveloppe la capacit d'apprentissage comme tu le dis si bien, et  fortiori a le potentiel d'amliorer les rsultats.

Le point contre le franais, c'est l'intrusion des crans  la place des livres.

----------


## Zirak

> Bravo et merci, avec cette technique du coupage de cheveux en quatre, on en vient  justifier l'illtrisme.


Non, c'est toi qui ne veut pas de l'apprentissage de l'arabe, en prtextant l'*illettrisme*, qui est le rsultat de diffrentes mesures antrieures  celle-ci.


Ceux sont deux problmes compltement diffrents.

On peut vouloir un nombre d'heures de franais plus lev pour lutter contre l'illettrisme, a je t'entends trs bien, et pour avoir ces heures en plus, rduire le nombre d'heure de LV2, entre autres.

Ici personne ne te contredit l-dessus.

Sauf que l'on peut trs bien faire cela, et lors des quelques heures de LV2 restantes, enseigner l'arabe  ceux qui le souhaite.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, c'est toi qui ne veut pas de l'apprentissage de l'arabe, en prtextant l'*illettrisme*, qui est le rsultat de diffrentes mesures antrieures  celle-ci.
> 
> Ceux sont deux problmes compltement diffrents.
> 
> On peut vouloir un nombre d'heures de franais plus lev pour lutter contre l'illettrisme, a je t'entends trs bien, et pour avoir ces heures en plus, rduire le nombre d'heure de LV2, entre autres.
> 
> Ici personne ne te contredit l-dessus.
> 
> Sauf que l'on peut trs bien faire cela, et lors des quelques heures de LV2 restantes, enseigner l'arabe  ceux qui le souhaite.


On peut trouver un accord sur ce point : augmentation de le part des heures de franais (et des matires principales) tout au long du primaire, diminution de la part des matires annexes (dont LV2)

----------


## Invit

> Les vagues d'immigration ne sont pas une nouveaut mais si on ne promet pas une culture commune, c'est  dire la culture franaise, on va en effet aboutir  des multi micros tats. 
> Si la culture franaise disparait, il n'y aura plus besoin de traductrices. Est-ce que tu veux ?


Idalement, je voudrais qu'on accepte l'volution de la culture franaise, de la mme manire que la culture franaise a volu en Bretagne aprs l'acceptation (et l'intgration) de la culture bretonne, par exemple. Et dans ce cas, il faut aussi dfinir la culture franaise (dans le cadre du programme scolaire). Par exemple, certains intgrent la crche de Nol, moi non, je n'ai connu que le sapin, pourtant je suis Franaise galement. 
 mon avis, la capacit d'une culture  voluer est une condition  sa survie.




> Qu'est ce qui est le plus grave, du point du dveloppement personnel, intellectuel, des enfants qui ne savent utiliser une tablette ou des enfants qui ne savent pas lire ?


Si la technologie continue de suivre le mme chemin, alors les deux cas seront d'gale gravit.

----------


## halaster08

> Honntet intellectuelle pour honntet intellectuelle, serais-tu mont au crneau si l'indignation avait touch l'espagnol, l'italien ou le portugais ?


Je sais pas si la question est pour moi, mais j'y rponds quand mme.
Oui j'aurais rler peut importe la langue incrimine car le problme n'est pas d'enlever encore plus d'heure de franais au profit d'une autre langue, mais d'offrir un choix de plus dans les heures dj disponible, et si des gens veulent avoir l'option arabe, chinois, breton, klingon, 1337 5|*34| (leetspeak), ils ont le droit. C'est pas un choix supplmentaire qui augmente l'illettrisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bien sur que non, parce que ce ne serait pas apparu sur ce fil de discussion, que ce soit l'arabe, le chinois ou un dialecte perdu au Prou je m'en moque, ce qui m'inquite c'est cette tentative de dsinformation, essayer de faire passer a pour de l'islamisation (la phrase parlait galement du retrait des crches) alors que a n'a rien  voir puis prendre comme excuse que c'est pour combattre lillettrisme afin de faire passer a gentiment, tu trouves vraiment a honnte toi?
> 
> Et si tu veux tout savoir, si mes enfants avait ces possibilits en Belgique, ce serait le nerlandais que j'aurais aim qu'ils apprennent.


Moi, ce qui me choque, c'est le fait qu'on introduise, au primaire, l'apprentissage de langues trangres, au dtriment de l'apprentissage du franais. En plus, on vient nous faire croire que l'apprentissage de l'arabe permettra une meilleure cohsion sociale. On se moque de qui ? Si on veut une vrai cohsion, on fait en sorte qu'en sortie de primaire, tous les lves maitrisent le franais.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, c'est toi qui ne veut pas de l'apprentissage de l'arabe, en prtextant l'*illettrisme*, qui est le rsultat de diffrentes mesures antrieures  celle-ci.


Je pense qu'il ne veut ni l'un ni l'autre. 
D'avantage d'apprentissage du franais pour de bonnes raisons (combatter l'illtrisme), pas d'apprentissage de l'arabe pour de mauvaises raisons (5me colonne islamiste).

PS : pour l'islamisation rampante du pays, a se passerait mieux si on arrtait de cogner btement sur nos concitoyens, la repression n'a jamais vraiment fonctionn, surtout l quand la plupart des arabes sont de culture franaise.

----------


## GPPro

Bah c'est surtout que des arabes en France y'en a pas vraiment hein  ::mouarf::  (maghreb vs pninsule arabique, toussa toussa)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Idalement, je voudrais qu'on accepte l'volution de la culture franaise, de la mme manire que la culture franaise a volu en Bretagne aprs l'acceptation (et l'intgration) de la culture bretonne, par exemple.
> Et dans ce cas, il faut aussi dfinir la culture franaise (dans le cadre du programme scolaire). Par exemple, certains intgrent la crche de Nol, moi non, je n'ai connu que le sapin, pourtant je suis Franaise galement. 
>  mon avis, la capacit d'une culture  voluer est une condition  sa survie.


La France jacobine a beaucoup fait pour radiquer les langues et cultures locales, mme si de nombreuses spcificits linguistiques subsistent encore.
Dans le processus de cration d'un tat nation, c'est une tape quasi-oblige vu que rien d'autre ne vous lie. Sinon cela s'appelle un Empire.

Le fond du dbat culturel est donc un point cl, mais il faut tre plus offensif sur cette norme richesse qui est la notre.

Mais encore faut-il trouver  la dvelopper :
Alors que nous (vous ?) ne croyons plus  la culture franaise, se produit  Londres (avec des dclinaisons  travers le monde) un spectacle musical nomm les Misrables tournant depuis 30(!) ans.

Spectacle produit par le britannique Cameron Mackintosh (d'origine cossais-franaise), mais les ralisateurs sont les franais Alain Boublil (d'origine spharade tunisien) et Claude Michel Schnberg (d'origine hongroise). 
Les mmes qui ont ralis le film du mme nom 8 fois nomin aux oscars. Pas trop mal pour une comdie musicale tir d'une uvre d'une culture morte.
S'ils n'avaient pas eu un point de convergence (la culture franaise, qu'ils ont tous embrasss) mais avec des nuances, auraient-ils pu raliser cette uvre ? j'en doute fort

L'un des problmes est peut-tre que la production culturelle franaise est subventionne  fond.
A mon avis, nous mritons mieux que cela :


La crche, c'est une question de foi avant tout et non pas culturelle, mais en croiser une dans une mairie ne va pas vous baptiser, je vous rassure.
A un moment il faut arrter l'anticlricalisme, sauf  vouloir rtablir le calendrier rvolutionnaire, rebaptiser beaucoup de villages (Saint-Hilaire, Saint-Agnan, Saint-L) et garder leurs habitants sous une troite surveillance, et expurger toute la littrature.
Il faut quand mme tre hypocrite, jacobin ou mlenchonniste pour nier l'origine religieuse de Nol. En tout cas, c'est mon point de vue.




> Si la technologie continue de suivre le mme chemin, alors les deux cas seront d'gale gravit.


N'importe qui peut apprendre  maitriser une tablette en 1 aprs midi, pour le franais c'est plus compliqu. Soyons d'accord pour ne pas tre d'accord.

----------


## Grogro

> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles la culture commune ?


La culture commune, c'est ce qui tait enseign  l'cole rpublicaine avant les rformes dites "pdagogiques" ( tort, mais c'est un procd de novlangue orwelienne trs classique qui vise  psychiatriser l'opposition). 

1/ L'apprentissage de la lecture selon les mthodes alpha-syllabiques valides par des dcennies d'exprience et valides par les progrs des neurosciences, et donc l'abandon des mthodes ido-visuelles (globales, semi-globales) qui ont t imposes au forceps et qui ont produit une pidmie dillettrisme. il faut galement faire lire  voix haute le plus souvent possible, faire lire de vritables livres, faire des rdactions.

2/ L'apprentissage de la grammaire et de l'orthographe. La vritable orthographe et non le gloubi-boulga post moderne que le gouvernement tente d'imposer autoritairement. Cela passe par l'apprentissage par cur des conjugaisons, la concordance des temps, etc. 

3/ L'histoire chronologique franaise dans les grandes lignes jusqu'en 1945 et la gographie physique de la France (en incluant l'outre mer). Mise en avant de la culture franaise commune. 

4/ L'apprentissage des mathmatiques : les 4 oprations le plus tt possible, si possible ds le CP comme c'est prconis par les spcialistes. Un fort accent port sur le calcul mental. 

5/ Sensibilisation aux sciences, de prfrence par l'exprience. Sensibilisation artistique (la vritable culture), entres autres en faisant chanter de vritables chansons aux enfants. Sensibilisation  la posie classique.

La culture commune, c'est a. Les fondamentaux, c'est a. C'est l'cole que nous avons encore eu la chance de connaitre et qui a t soigneusement dconstruite plan par plan par tous les gouvernements successifs. 

Ca c'est pour le volet instruction (histoire de rajouter un mot tabou aux prcdents). Le plus difficile, c'est de dvelopper la crativit naturelle des enfants. Et a c'est malheureusement quelque chose que l'cole traditionnelle qu'on a connue avait tendance  craser.

----------


## Grogro

> Moi, ce qui me choque, c'est le fait qu'on introduise, au primaire, l'apprentissage de langues trangres, au dtriment de l'apprentissage du franais. En plus, on vient nous faire croire que l'apprentissage de l'arabe permettra une meilleure cohsion sociale. On se moque de qui ? Si on veut une vrai cohsion, on fait en sorte qu'en sortie de primaire, tous les lves maitrisent le franais.


Il faut *LIRE* ce qu'on crit encore une fois.

Cela fait plus de 10 ans qu'on a introduit l'enseignement d'une langue trangre au primaire et c'tait une connerie monumentale. Pendant ce temps on (la droite  l'poque donc) a refus d'enseigner le franais.

Il s'agit de proposer plus de choix de LV1 au primaire, ce qui est aussi une connerie tellement l'anglais est indispensable.

MAIS il s'agit surtout d'abroger les ELCO, encore une fois une mesure immigrationniste et anti-assimilationniste de droite, qui n'taient ni plus ni moins que de l'islamisation rampante de cits abandonnes par la rpublique. C'est une dfaite de la "gauche" communautariste et une victoire de la gauche rpublicaine.

----------


## TallyHo

> On peut vouloir un nombre d'heures de franais plus lev pour lutter contre l'illettrisme, a je t'entends trs bien, et pour avoir ces heures en plus, rduire le nombre d'heure de LV2, entre autres.


Sauf que c'est une fausse excuse... Je rejoins Conan Lord, le souci est plutt sur des critres de qualit, trop d'lves en classe, pas assez de soutien, etc... 100h ou 150h de cours  une bande de 35 marmots, a revient au mme, a ne rentrera pas mieux dans leurs ttes vu le nombre d'lves et la dissipation que a cre.

----------


## Invit

> N'importe qui peut apprendre  maitriser une tablette en 1 aprs midi, pour le franais c'est plus compliqu. Soyons d'accord pour ne pas tre d'accord.


Quand je parle de savoir se servir d'un ordinateur, je parle bien entendu de matriser l'outil informatique, pas de savoir promener son doigt sur un cran tactile. ::roll:: 

Je suis d'accord avec toi concernant la richesse de la culture franaise. Le fait que la culture volue ne veut pas dire que la culture passe est morte. Elle fait partie (entre autres choses) de la culture moderne. La culture franaise d'aujourd'hui comprend aussi ses artistes, avec ou sans subventions.

Concernant la crche, puisque tu admets que c'est une question de foi plus que de culture (alors que Nol est devenu davantage une question de culture que de foi, quelles qu'en soient les origines), pourquoi voudrais-tu qu'il y en ait dans les mairies ? Personnellement, a ne me ferait ni chaud, ni froid, mais a a l'air de t'embter.
Je ne suis pas anticlricale, mais la lacit a l'avantage d'exclure les questions de religion des institutions publiques. La lacit est galement une spcificit lie  notre histoire qui fait partie de la culture franaise, que tu le veuilles ou non :p.

----------


## Invit

> La culture commune, c'est a. Les fondamentaux, c'est a. C'est l'cole que nous avons encore eu la chance de connaitre et qui a t soigneusement dconstruite plan par plan par tous les gouvernements successifs.


Alors, nos avis divergent. Ces fondamentaux n'ont jamais t accessibles  tous, mais seulement  une poigne d'enfants. Je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment parler de "commune".

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quand je parle de savoir se servir d'un ordinateur, je parle bien entendu de matriser l'outil informatique, pas de savoir promener son doigt sur un cran tactile.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi concernant la richesse de la culture franaise. Le fait que la culture volue ne veut pas dire que la culture passe est morte. Elle fait partie (entre autres choses) de la culture moderne. La culture franaise d'aujourd'hui comprend aussi ses artistes, avec ou sans subventions.


Voyez-vous, j'ai appris l'informatique sur un SMT Goupil G4 en primaire, une machine magnifique qui dmarrait en  peine 5 minutes, tout l'lgance franaise  l'poque... et le prix qui allait avec. J'ai du passer des dizaines d'heures la dessus dans ma scolarit (avant de la casser et de maquiller mon crime.. voila vous savez tout maintenant), j'tais mordu mme si cela gonflait la plupart de mes camarades.

Le programme de lecture utilis dessus m'a en ralit fait plus de mal que de bien, question comprhension. Mais rien de bloquant bien sur.
Au final, j'en ai fait profession. Mais savoir lire et crire correctement, calculer *mentalement* et maitriser les 4 oprations ont t infiniment plus importants dans ma scolarit.
Et cela n'empchait pas d'approfondir le sujet au collge.

Tout cela pour dire que nous avions une instruction en franais de qualit et aussi de l'informatique. Pour cette dernire, les familles qui ne s'quipent pas ne pourront pas devenir des "pros", ca n'empche pas de payer des tudiants pour des cours particuliers.




> Concernant la crche, puisque tu admets que c'est une question de foi plus que de culture (alors que Nol est devenu davantage une question de culture que de foi, quelles qu'en soient les origines), pourquoi voudrais-tu qu'il y en ait dans les mairies ? Personnellement, a ne me ferait ni chaud, ni froid, mais a a l'air de t'embter.
> Je ne suis pas anticlricale, mais la lacit a l'avantage d'exclure les questions de religion des institutions publiques. La lacit est galement une spcificit lie  notre histoire qui fait partie de la culture franaise, que tu le veuilles ou non :p.


Non Nol aujourd'hui est uniquement une opration commerciale et familiale, cela n'a rien  voir avec la culture. 
De quelle lacit parles-t'on, de celle qui respecte toutes les religions, ou de celle qui refuse droit de cit  toutes hormis  son propre culte ?

De plus, le droit public admet la lgalit de la pratique des crches de Nol par les collectivits territoriales. Je ne doute pas que les bolchviques ( ::mrgreen:: ) vont y trouver l une nouvelle injustice mritant rparation par une croisade socitale et ... plus d'tat.

Je vous laisse, il reste encore de nombreuses ttes de l'hydre  trancher, le combat sera long.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tout cela pour dire que nous avions *une instruction en franais de qualit*


Donc rien  voir avec la quantit d'heures... Tout le souci est principalement sur la qualit et la dgradation de l'enseignement, trop d'lves, trop de diffrences de niveau dans les classes, etc...




> De plus, le droit public admet la lgalit de la pratique des crches de Nol par les collectivits territoriales.


Il ne le permet pas automatiquement et de faon permissive, il faut respecter des conditions : 




> Le Conseil dEtat a estim quune crche de Nol ne peut, a priori,  pas tre installe  dans un emplacement public, sauf si cette installation  prsente un caractre culturel, artistique ou festif .
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...8188_3224.html

----------


## Grogro

> Alors, nos avis divergent. Ces fondamentaux n'ont jamais t accessibles  tous, mais seulement  une poigne d'enfants. Je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment parler de "commune".


Bien sr que si, ces fondamentaux ont toujours t accessibles  tous tant que l'cole avait encore vocation  *instruire* et non  rduquer. Quand on a commenc  vider les programmes de tout contenu,  renoncer  tout dbut de semblant de commencement d'exigence,  transformer l'cole en garderie festiviste au non d'idologies qui se sont prtendues "pdagogiques", on a sacrifi l'cole. 

Aujourd'hui cette culture commune, tu la retrouves encore partage par une immense majorit de franais.

----------


## Invit

> Bien sr que si, ces fondamentaux ont toujours t accessibles  tous tant que l'cole avait encore vocation  *instruire* et non  rduquer. Quand on a commenc  vider les programmes de tout contenu,  renoncer  tout dbut de semblant de commencement d'exigence,  transformer l'cole en garderie festiviste au non d'idologies qui se sont prtendues "pdagogiques", on a sacrifi l'cole. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui cette culture commune, tu la retrouves encore partage par une immense majorit de franais.


 quel moment en France 100 % des enfants matrisaient ces fondamentaux ?




> Tout cela pour dire que nous avions une instruction en franais de qualit et aussi de l'informatique. Pour cette dernire, les familles qui ne s'quipent pas ne pourront pas devenir des "pros", ca n'empche pas de payer des tudiants pour des cours particuliers.


J'ai connu trop d'adultes et d'tudiants que la mconnaissance de l'informatique  handicape terriblement. Ne pas savoir se dbrouiller seul ne serait-ce qu'avec Office ferme beaucoup de portes. Par exemple, en traduction technique, ne pas pouvoir apprendre  crire des expressions rgulires ou matriser le XPath est liminatoire, parce qu'alors on ne peut pas traiter les fichiers des clients. Si on l'exclut de l'cole, que fait-on des enfants dont les parents n'auront pas pay un tudiant, ou n'auront pas su demander  l'tudiant ce qu'ils voulaient que leurs enfants apprennent ?
Pour l'arithmtique, je suis d'accord avec toi. Savoir calculer mentalement est indispensable, et je parle en connaissance de cause, puisque j'en suis incapable.  ::lol:: 
Pour le franais, je pense qu'il faudrait insister plus au-del de l'cole primaire. Prsentement, on considre que si un enfant ne matrise pas les rgles d'orthographe et de grammaire  la fin du primaire, ce n'est pas la peine de continuer. Peu d'accent est mis sur l'importance du franais par la suite. Les enfants lents et/ou peu intresss n'ont pas l'occasion de se rattrapper. En plus, on arrte jamais vraiment d'apprendre le franais. Moi-mme je dois tous les jours vrifier certaines rgles.
Et pour en revenir  la culture franaise, Nol est bien culturel, mme s'il est surtout familial et commercial, parce que les ftes familiales et le capitalisme font galement partie de la culture. Tout comme la lacit (celle que tu dcris comme celle qui refuse droit de cit  toutes hormis  son propre culte). On est d'accord ou non, mais a fait partie de la culture franaise.

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que c'est une fausse excuse... Je rejoins Conan Lord, le souci est plutt sur des critres de qualit, trop d'lves en classe, pas assez de soutien, etc... 100h ou 150h de cours  une bande de 35 marmots, a revient au mme, a ne rentrera pas mieux dans leurs ttes vu le nombre d'lves et la dissipation que a cre.


Oui des excuses/soucis il y en a pleins, on peut parler des effectifs, du soutient, des rformes, etc etc en squeezant  chaque fois les potentiels "mauvais profs" qui n'en ont rien  faire des lves en difficult, ceux qui n'ont aucune pdagogie, ceux qui se pointent ivres en cours, etc etc.

Des raisons il y en a des dizaines, et pourtant oui, les cours doivent un peu voluer pour suivre l'volution du reste du monde, maintenant, tu ne peux pas ajouter 15 nouvelles matires, et arriver  la fin du programme dans toutes celles-ci (y compris les anciennes) avant la fin de l'anne, sur le mme nombre d'heures voir moins qu'avant (que tes lves soient dissips ou non), et surtout avec les mmes rsultats. 

Enfin moi dj  l'poque au moins du collge et du lyce (j'avoue que pour la primaire, je n'en sais rien / ne me rappelle pas), il y avait dj des cours o l'on arrivait pas  la fin du programme, du coup l'anne d'aprs, fallait rattraper ce retard avant d'attaquer les nouveauts, et du coup, tu prenais du retard sur le programme de l'anne en cours, et tu n'arrivais pas au bout du programme  la fin de l'anne, etc etc Le problme se dcalait d'anne en anne, mais au final,  la fin de ton cursus, il y avait tout un bout que tu n'avais pas vu.  ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

> quel moment en France 100 % des enfants matrisaient ces fondamentaux ?
> 
> J'ai connu trop d'adultes et d'tudiants que la mconnaissance de l'informatique  handicape terriblement. Ne pas savoir se dbrouiller seul ne serait-ce qu'avec Office ferme beaucoup de portes. Par exemple, en traduction technique, ne pas pouvoir apprendre  crire des expressions rgulires ou matriser le XPath est liminatoire, parce qu'alors on ne peut pas traiter les fichiers des clients. Si on l'exclut de l'cole, que fait-on des enfants dont les parents n'auront pas pay un tudiant, ou n'auront pas su demander  l'tudiant ce qu'ils voulaient que leurs enfants apprennent ?


Personnellement, je veux bien faire de la formation aux expressions rgulires, voir au XPath (cette grosse bourse...), d'ailleurs je donne pas mal de formations
Mais dans la socit de la connaissance ubrise, il faut aussi savoir se former soit mme  ::?: ... car un des problme, c'est pourquoi former aujourd'hui les jeunes  XPath quand CSS3 va le remplacer  terme ?
Office, on l'apprenait au collgue... ceci dit, c'est comme une langue trangre, tant qu'on ne pratique pas.

De ce que vous me dites, la socit civile devrait fournir de la formation adapte pour adulte.




> Pour l'arithmtique, je suis d'accord avec toi. Savoir calculer mentalement est indispensable, et je parle en connaissance de cause, puisque j'en suis incapable.


Il faut calculer les prix en kilos dans les rayons, ou additionner, comme les gosses, et ca va venir.  ::lol::   ::lol:: 
Qu'est ce que c'est fut un gosse




> Et pour en revenir  la culture franaise, Nol est bien culturel, mme s'il est surtout familial et commercial, parce que les ftes familiales et le capitalisme font galement partie de la culture. 
> Tout comme la lacit (celle que tu dcris comme celle qui refuse droit de cit  toutes hormis  son propre culte). On est d'accord ou non, mais a fait partie de la culture franaise.


Oui nol c'est la fte d'une nouvelle re, et l'arrive des rois mages (_"Comme les rois mages"_ Sheila, 1965), cela fait donc bien partie de la culture franaise  ::mouarf::  
Donc, respectons les pratiques linguistiques et culturelles locales.

Une aparte puisqu'on parle des ftes de Nol, vous serez prudente(s) en allant faire vos courses surtout dans les grosses villes, car le dpartement d'tat nord-amricain a fait passer une notice de vigilance  ce sujet.
Pas de quoi s'angoisser inutilement ou devenir hystrique, gardez juste l'oeil ouvert.

----------


## Invit

> Personnellement, je veux bien faire de la formation aux expressions rgulires, voir au XPath (cette grosse bourse...), d'ailleurs je donne pas mal de formations
> Mais dans la socit de la connaissance ubrise, il faut aussi savoir se former soit mme ... car un des problme, c'est pourquoi former aujourd'hui les jeunes  XPath quand CSS3 va le remplacer  terme ?
> Office, on l'apprenait au collgue... ceci dit, c'est comme une langue trangre, tant qu'on ne pratique pas.


Tout  fait ! J'aurais d tre plus explicite. Le problme que je remarque chez la plupart des gens qui ont commenc tard avec l'informatique, c'est qu'ils ont beaucoup de mal  apprendre  utiliser ce dont ils ont besoin. J'ai donn l'exemple de XPath parce que j'en ai eu besoin ce matin, mais je n'avais pas pratiqu depuis 3 ou 4 ans. J'ai rappris en 15 min en grande partie (j'en suis persuade) parce que j'ai t initie  l'informatique jeune.




> Oui nol c'est la fte d'une nouvelle re, et l'arrive des rois mages ("Comme les rois mages" Sheila, 1965), cela fait donc bien partie de la culture franaise  
> Donc, respectons les pratiques linguistiques et culturelles locales.


L encore, je suis tout  fait d'accord, mais on ne peut pas honntement retenir seulement ce qui nous plait. Ou alors, j'arrte de reconnatre le drapeau franais (les couleurs ne sont vraiment pas harmonieuses  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tout  fait ! J'aurais d tre plus explicite. Le problme que je remarque chez la plupart des gens qui ont commenc tard avec l'informatique, c'est qu'ils ont beaucoup de mal  apprendre  utiliser ce dont ils ont besoin. J'ai donn l'exemple de XPath parce que j'en ai eu besoin ce matin, mais je n'avais pas pratiqu depuis 3 ou 4 ans. J'ai rappris en 15 min en grande partie (j'en suis persuade) parce que j'ai t initie  l'informatique jeune.


C'est la mme chose pour toutes les disciplines.
Dans ce cas, il faut mettre xpath et les expressions rgulires en formation de traduction, vu que cela ne servira pas pour la magistrature ni les historiens.




> L encore, je suis tout  fait d'accord, mais on ne peut pas honntement retenir seulement ce qui nous plait. Ou alors, j'arrte de reconnatre le drapeau franais (les couleurs ne sont vraiment pas harmonieuses :mrgreen


Pour cette histoire de crche, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste  faire : mettre votre bulletin dans l'urne afin de changer la loi. J'ai d'ailleurs oue dire que Monsieur Jupp se prsentait aux primaires de la gauche.

Si je voulais faire du mauvais esprit, je dirais que le drapeau d'avant 89 avait plus de classe, mais on risque de me jeter  la fosse commune avec de la chaux. De toute faon il a beaucoup volu. Que verriez-vous  la place, sachant qu'on risque de vous faire un procs en sorcellerie ?

----------


## Jipt

Vous avez vu ce sujet vers 20 h 20 au journal de la 2, sur les secteurs "interdits" aux femmes dans le 9-3 ? Le non-droit se rpand, ou plutt le droit se transforme, le droit de la Rpublique est petit  petit remplac par le droit coranique et a, a fait grave chi-chi  ::furax::

----------


## souviron34

et y'a pas qu'en France :

le voile et le voleur _(Journal de Montreal)_
chec au voile _(Journal de Montreal)_
La religion est de plus en plus prsente au travail _(BFM TV)_
Quand le fminisme marche sur la tte _(Journal de Montreal)_

----------


## TallyHo

Ailleurs c'est bien joli mais on est malgr tout en France... Et si je prends le seul lien qui porte sur notre pays, il ne parle pas spcialement de la religion musulmane (c'est le sujet quand mme) et, en plus, il n'voque pas de problmes spciaux. Donc rien  voir avec la relance de Jipt... Cela n'empche pas d'tre attentif  cette monte religieuse mais un peu d'honntet intellectuelle ne ferait pas de mal.




> *Des faits peu conflictuels*
> 
> En premier lieu (21% des rpondants), la manifestation du fait religieux se fait  travers *le port de signes d'appartenance  une confession (croix, voile kippa, etc)*.
> [...]
> "Au cas par cas, par la ngociation et la discussion *on arrive toujours  trouver une solution*. Il faut savoir tre pragmatique dans le respect de chacun. Il doit y avoir de la tolrance", assure au Parisien Jean-Lou Blachier, vice-prsident de la Confdration gnrale des petites et moyennes entreprises (CGPME).

----------


## yildiz-online

> Vous avez vu ce sujet vers 20 h 20 au journal de la 2, sur les secteurs "interdits" aux femmes dans le 9-3 ? Le non-droit se rpand, ou plutt le droit se transforme, le droit de la Rpublique est petit  petit remplac par le droit coranique et a, a fait grave chi-chi


Tu es bien gentil, mais le droit coranique, a.k.a la sharia (mot que bon nombre abhorrent, consquence de son utilisation pour tout et n'importe quoi), ne fait nulle mention de zones de non-droit pour la gent fminine, au mieux des recommandations.

Je sais que la dsinformation est trs  la mode de nos jours, mais qu'elle soit due par ignorance ou mdisance, il serait bon de cesser de confondre comportement et lgislation.

----------


## Jipt

> Tu es bien gentil, mais le droit coranique, a.k.a la sharia (mot que bon nombre abhorrent, consquence de son utilisation pour tout et n'importe quoi), ne fait nulle mention de zones de non-droit pour la gent fminine, au mieux des recommandations.
> 
> Je sais que la dsinformation est trs  la mode de nos jours, mais qu'elle soit due par ignorance ou mdisance, il serait bon de cesser de confondre comportement et lgislation.





> Vous avez *vu* ce sujet [...] ?

----------


## yildiz-online

O as-tu vu que j'ai voqu le sujet de France2, c'est  ton message que je rpond, navr si le texte n'tait pas assez clair pour toi. 

Et ce, plus particulirement  ta propension  parler de concepts que manifestement tu ne matrises pas, donc je vais te renvoyer la balle, ta source d'information pour dcrter ce qui fait partie de loi coranique c'est un reportage sur france2, srieusement?

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand le fminisme marche sur la tte _(Journal de Montreal)_


J'ai lu que celui l, et j'ai l'impression d'tre sur le topic "Le changement c'est maintenant".
Et j'ai pas envie de passer une heure  dcortiquer la connerie de l'auteur.

----------


## Ethan 0x21

Vivement le transhumanisme et la fin de l'homme biologique.
L'humain est d'une dbilite affligeante avec ses coutumes et cultures.
La seule voie digne dintrt est la science et le rationalisme, sans lesquels ont serait encore  uriner pour marquer son territoire, le reste n'est que futilit primitive de bas tage.
Donc aucun intrt d'allouer des "ressources cognitives" pour commenter un fait aussi inintressant.

----------


## Jipt

> Donc aucun intrt d'allouer des "ressources cognitives" pour commenter un fait aussi inintressant.


Rh, le mec il crit pour dire que a ne vaut pas le coup d'crire !
Pas mal  ::ptdr:: 

Une question, cependant : pourquoi des guillemets autour de _ressources cognitives_ ? Ce n'est pas ce que tu veux dire ? Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire, alors ?

----------


## souviron34

> La seule voie digne dintrt est la science et le rationalisme


Encore ne faudrait-il pas en faire une religion...

Car, comme toute chose, la science a des limites.... et ne rpond pas  tout....  Quand elle n'affirme pas elle-mme qu'elle ne pourra jamais rpondre  tout (_principe d'incertitude. Heisenberg.... un observateur modifie une observation (Mcanique Quantique),.. notre univers limit par le cne de lumire (Einstein/Relativit Gnrale)_)

----------


## souviron34

> Vous avez vu ce sujet vers 20 h 20 au journal de la 2, sur les secteurs "interdits" aux femmes dans le 9-3 ?



Tu parles de celui-l ?

Quand les femmes deviennent indsirables dans les lieux publics (_France Info_)


Parce que je trouvais pas de lien dans ton message....

----------


## Jipt

> Tu parles de celui-l ?
> 
> Quand les femmes deviennent indsirables dans les lieux publics (_France Info_)


Oui !
 :+1: 




> Parce que je trouvais pas de lien dans ton message....


Normich, j'avions point mis, ch'avions point el'trouver  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

Ca donne  rflchir de diverses faons, n'en dplaise  Ethan 0x21 : 
Le reportage date probablement de quelques mois, vu la vgtation visible... pourquoi n'est-il diffus qu'aujourd'hui ?
La mixit c'est hommes et femmes runis en un mme lieu, il serait sain que ces femmes soient accompagnes d'hommes afin que ce ne paraissent pas tre une opposition des sexes, ce qui ne fait que nourrir ou exacerber les abrutis qui favorisent ce climat.
Et c'est un peu ce que je soulignais dans ce sujet il y a quelques mois: Que ceux qui rclament la tolrance pour tous ces tissus destins  voiler _la femme_ soient aussi prompts  dfendre ces femmes quels que soient leurs choix vestimentaires et le lieu qu'elles dsirent frquenter. Que la libert vestimentaire puisse aller du voile  la mini-jupe et aux dcollets ultra-sexy, mme dans les "quartiers". 
Enfin je ne crois pas que l'on puisse parler de _droit coranique_ mais plutt de pratiques traditionnelles de sgrgation homme/femme qui ont cours dans de nombreuses civilisations, cultures et religions. Et en France, on est surement pas les plus en avance sur ces sujets de mixit et de droits accords aux femmes. Tout au moins lorsque l'on se compare  d'autres pays occidentaux et europens.

----------


## Jipt

> Le reportage date probablement de quelques mois, vu la vgtation visible... pourquoi n'est-il diffus qu'aujourd'hui ?


On ne sait pas, et ta remarque est intressante.
Du coup je l'ai regard  nouveau avec ta remarque en tte, au dbut (et vers la fin aussi) on voit des mecs en tee-shirt alors que l'une des deux femmes a un manteau, mais pas les personnes d'un certain ge (habituellement plus frileuses, surtout en terrasse)  la fin.

C'est bizarre ce montage, et je n'ai pas d'ide.

Pour les curieux, on voit a dans un angle, il faudrait savoir de quel jeu il s'agit, a donnerait la date de cette scne dans le bistro au dbut :

----------


## TallyHo

Ca ressemble  un genre de "loto express" qu'on voit dans les bars. Je n'ai plus le nom mais il y a un tirage trs rgulirement, genre tous les 5 mns. Alors je ne crois pas que le numro puisse t'aider, a doit tre un compteur quotidien qui est reset chaque matin. Aprs je n'y joue pas mais je pense que a doit tre le cas, sinon avec des tirages aussi frquents on aurait des compteurs dlirants  ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Ca ressemble  un genre de "loto express" qu'on voit dans les bars. Je n'ai plus le nom mais il y a un tirage trs rgulirement, genre tous les 5 mns. Alors je ne crois pas que le numro puisse t'aider, a doit tre un compteur quotidien qui est reset chaque matin. Aprs je n'y joue pas mais je pense que a doit tre le cas, sinon avec des tirages aussi frquents on aurait des compteurs dlirants


Tu as raison... et j'ai tout faux

C'est donc Amigo, et tu ne peux en dduire le jour du reportage

----------


## Jipt

> Ca ressemble  un genre de "loto express" qu'on voit dans les bars. Je n'ai plus le nom mais il y a un tirage trs rgulirement, genre tous les 5 mns.


Un tirage toutes les 5 minutes ? Mais c'est le jackpot pour la fdj, ce truc !
Je ne savais mme pas que a existait, un jeu comme a...




> mon erreur... je retire ce message


Ben dis donc,  une fraction de seconde prs je l'avais, car je l'ai lu...




> C'est donc Amigo, et tu ne peux en dduire le jour du reportage


Bon ben tant pis. 
Qui ne tente rien n'a rien  ::P:

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est donc Amigo, et tu ne peux en dduire le jour du reportage


Merci pour la prcision  ::): 




> Un tirage toutes les 5 minutes ? Mais c'est le jackpot pour la fdj, ce truc !


Tous les 5 mns, je ne sais pas mais c'est trs frquent. Et oui c'est le jackpot pour la FDJ... Quand je vais boire un caf, a n'arrte pas de jouer, les mecs ils lchent quelques euros entre deux cafs, comme si ils jouaient aux courses quoi. Aprs c'est peut-tre aussi un bar qui marche bien avec ce jeu mais je ne crois pas. Le petit jeu pas cher  gain immdiat, a a toujours march. Il n'y a qu' voir le grattage.

Sinon pour reprendre sur le sujet... Nous vivons dans une socit tonnante... Ca s'meut pour des vtements ou des zones de non-droit pour les femmes, et avec raison, mais c'est trs hilare devant l'irrespect grandissant et banalisant de la femme qui est reprsente par une caricature de "starlette" (tlralit) qui devrait accepter de se faire peloter : http://www.voici.fr/tele/video-tpmp-...e-enfle-616141

----------


## fredoche

> Ben dis donc,  une fraction de seconde prs je l'avais, car je l'ai lu...


 ::lol:: 
Oui ... je me suis rendu compte ensuite que je pouvais carrment le supprimer, donc je l'ai fait

----------


## Jipt

> Sinon pour reprendre sur le sujet... Nous vivons dans une *socit tonnante*... Ca s'meut pour des vtements ou des zones de non-droit pour les femmes, et avec raison, mais c'est trs hilare devant l'irrespect grandissant et banalisant de la femme qui est reprsente par une caricature de "starlette" (tlralit) qui devrait accepter de se faire peloter : http://www.voici.fr/tele/video-tpmp-...e-enfle-616141


Oh, je ne suis pas sr que le "c" apostrophe de ton _c'est trs hilare devant [...]_ concerne beaucoup de monde : qui peut tenir plus de 3 minutes devant cette totale dbilit qu'est TPMP ?, qu'on est bien oblig de *subir* en attendant le film qu'on a repr, cens commencer  20 h 55 d'aprs le programme et qui partira en ralit vers 21 h 20 si tout va bien...
En attendant tu vas pisser (des lignes de code, ventuellement  ::mouarf::  [on devrait pas rigoler c'est un sujet srieux -- mais c'est vendredi soir, alors...]), tu grignotes 3 chips, tu prends ton mal en patience, quoi.

Et sinon, plus rien ne m'tonne dans cette socit au bord du gouffre...

----------


## TallyHo

> qui peut tenir plus de 3 minutes devant cette totale dbilit qu'est TPMP ?


5% de l'audimat aux dernires nouvelles,  vrifier mais je crois que c'est a. C'est suffisant pour contaminer les collgues en discutant de la dernire connerie d'Hanouna  la machine  caf... A part a, si tu ne veux pas subir, il y a un moyen simple : ne plus regarder la TV et utiliser la VOD si tu veux te faire une soire film de temps en temps. Je fais a et je m'en porte mieux. Et, en plus, c'est fou le temps que tu libres  ::):

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> ne plus regarder la TV et utiliser la VOD si tu veux te faire une soire film de temps en temps.


Nan ! a m'intresse de savoir dans quel monde j'volue, de savoir qui m'entoure et ce qui se passe (mme si je suis loin de tout savoir, je sais bien -- mais comme de toute faon c'est impossible, je fais l'impasse et je prends ce qui vient, confiant en ma bonne toile qui sait, elle, ce qui est bon pour moi  ::P: ).

Pi de toute faon la VOD il faut un bon dbit, ce qui n'est pas mon cas, c'est l'inconvnient de l'avantage de vivre  la campagne.

Avec ton plan je n'aurais jamais vu le docu dont j'ai caus, personne n'aurait mis de lien, a passait  la trappe ! L, du coup j'ai mme vu  la fin pendant une ou deux secondes une Belphgor circuler en arrire-plan : omg quelle horreur, a me rappelle toutes mes trouilles d'enfant (je crois l'avoir dj dit, mon pre tait fan de cinma amateur et avait le film en 4 bobines N&B).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Vous avez vu ce sujet vers 20 h 20 au journal de la 2, sur les secteurs "interdits" aux femmes dans le 9-3 ? Le non-droit se rpand, ou plutt le droit se transforme, le droit de la Rpublique est petit  petit remplac par le droit coranique et a, a fait grave chi-chi


C'est inadmissible et intolrable ,que des particuliers fassent la police dans un lieu public ...
Que ce soit des femmes qui sont pris  partie, cela aggrave  la faute ...
Mme chez moi un tel comportement ne serait pas accept par l'opinion majoritairement musulmane...
Ce genre d'nergumnes devraient tre  envoy en rducation  au bagne de Cayenne et offert aux crocodiles (le bagne hlas a t supprime)... 
Que fait la marchausse du 93,on est en droit de se poser des questions ...
Ces dbits de boissons devraient tre fermes illico et leurs propritaires envoys en prison...
Un caf ou une taverne n'est ni une mosque ni une glise !!!

----------


## TallyHo

> Que fait la marchausse du 93


Elle ne peut plus rien faire, les politiciens clientlistes ont trop laiss faire l-bas et c'est un dpartement de non-droit, 80% est pourri. Tu voudrais mme restaurer l'ordre en envoyant l'arme que a ne suffirait pas. Sans compter le feu aux poudres que a dclencherait ailleurs et comme tu auras ton arme occupe par le 93, ce sera le champ libre pour les autres. Malheureusement, la meilleure stratgie maintenant est de continuer la ghettosation dans les cits. Car il ne faut pas oublier non plus pourquoi on en est l  part le laisser-faire, il y a eu une volont de parquer ensemble tous les immigrs et les petites gens, de faire des cits-dortoirs.

----------


## fredoche

Banlieue 13... New-York 1997... ?

----------


## Gunny

> Banlieue 13... New-York 1997... ?


Non, Demolition Man  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

Il n'y a pas  dire, les auteurs de science-fiction sont visionnaires quand mme  ::):

----------


## Zirak

La France dans toute sa splendeur :

----------


## fredoche

"la femme blanche"... je ne sais pas, je ne vois pas bien le ressort comique l, ni ce que c'est cens dmontrer 

zirak tu dveloppes ?

Cela tant tu fais de la gnralisation. La France est effectivement splendide  de nombreux gards et de plus extrmement diverse donc ...

----------


## Zirak

> "la femme blanche"... je ne sais pas, je ne vois pas bien le ressort comique l, ni ce que c'est cens dmontrer


Ah mais c'est bien normal, ce n'est pas sens tre comique bien au contraire, ni dmontrer quoi que ce soit.

Maintenant si tu ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il essai de "dnoncer", je ne peux pas faire grand chose de plus. 





> Cela tant tu fais de la gnralisation.


Je fais de la gnralisation sur ce sujet, car justement, c'est bien a le problme, ce qu'il "dnonce" se gnralise...

C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on a eu le droit  ces arrts anti-burkini cet t, et qu'il y a eu ces discussions sur ce fil.

----------

